# Loi DADVSI: le logiciel Libre en danger



## kathy h (28 Novembre 2005)

Je suis contre La loi DADVSI qui prévoit l'instauration des DRM : c'est le début de la fin et personne ne s'en inquiête .

Extrait de infos-du-net : "La SACEM s'attaquant aux LL (logiciels libres) ? Ce n'est pas une plaisanterie, c'est une réalité soutenue de surcroît pas la SNEP (Syndicat National de l'Edition Phonographique) et SCPP (Société Civile des Producteurs Phonographiques), autres défenseurs puissants de la musique et des droits d'auteur en France. Mais ou est le rapport entre les douces notes que protègent farouchement ces gardiens de la culture et l'informatique ? La réponse est simplement le vote sur l'amendement "VU/SACEM/BSA/FT Division Contenus" de la loi DADVSI qui fait tant parler d'elle ces dernières semaines. " http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualite/5837-logiciels-libres.html



Loi qui sera examiné le 22 et le 23 décembre 

Si cette loi est votée elle risque de compromettre notamment les logiciels libre et pas seulement le P2P.

Un peu de lecture = http://www.eucd.info/


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Egalement une inquiétude pour les artistes : le droit d'auteur serait remplacé par un copyright à l'anglo-saxone, c'est à dire en fait le doit pour celui qui finance et non celui qui crée..


----------



## kathy h (28 Novembre 2005)

Lorsque vous ne pourrez plus télécharger vos logiciels libres sur le net il sera trop tard pour réagir que diantre.

http://www.fsffrance.org/news/article2005-11-25.fr.html


"L&#8217;amalgame entre logiciel libre et logiciel de peer-to-peer n&#8217;a jamais été aussi près de bouleverser le paysage informatique français."


----------



## Fulvio (28 Novembre 2005)

Concernant les menaces de la SACEM et de la SNEP, c'est le pot de terre contre le pot de fer. Mais le rôle du pot de terre, il est à la SACEM, pas au logiciel libre  (y pas un smiley qui fait :niark: ?) Sérieusement, qu'est-ce-qu'ils espèrent ? Veulent-ils vraiment attaqué tout le logiciel libre par amalgame avec le p2p ? Non, mais c'est ahurissant de naïveté ! Ils ne se rendent pas compte qu'ils ont face à eux un lobby puissant, soutenu par de grands constructeurs et éditeurs informatiques, qui ont fini par y trouver leur compte. Qu'ils ont face à eux une économie plus lourde que la leur. IBM, Apple, Novell, Sun, Intel... A part Microsoft, tous en profitent. Alors, qu'espère donc la SACEM et la SNEP ? Le ridicule, peut-être.

C'est d'ailleurs tellement gros, que je me demande si on n'a pas une information erronée voire FUDesque. A creuser, tout ça :mouais:


----------



## kathy h (28 Novembre 2005)

Et  même le P2P est loin d'être néfaste , 

personnellement je suis d'accord avec l'analyse faite par le site http://www.musique-libre.org//article.php?sid=313 lorsqu'il indique que :

Un mensonge sur le p2p : Le p2p est responsable de la baisse des ventes de disques et met en danger de mort la création.
Une vérité sur le p2p : "Les réseaux P2P "illicites" (sic) font le métier que les industriels du disque ont abandonné depuis longtemps : faire vivre la culture, c'est-à-dire conserver les oeuvres que les artistes nous ont léguées".


----------



## BioSS (28 Novembre 2005)

Mais oui enfin, ça fait pitié, c évident que ça passera jamais ça :love:
C comme si on interdisait les associations à but non lucratif...


----------



## Fulvio (28 Novembre 2005)

Vu parmi les liens :



> [1] Il n'est pas possible de faire une mesure technique en logiciel libre étant donné qu'une mesure technique vise le contrôle de l'ordinateur via des mécanismes protégés par le secret, soit tout le contraire du logiciel libre qui permet la maîtrise du système par l'utilisateur via l'ouverture du code. Voir la note communiquée au cabinet du ministre de l'industrie.



Là aussi j'ai des doutes. Il existe des algorithmes de cryptographie et de stéganographie en licence libre, je ne vois pas ce qui empêcherait de faire une DRM de même. À part peut-être les cris d'orfraie de certains libristes trop atteints, qui prennent le moyen du logiciel libre pour sa fin


----------



## fedo (28 Novembre 2005)

> Egalement une inquiétude pour les artistes : le droit d'auteur serait remplacé par un copyright à l'anglo-saxone, c'est à dire en fait le doit pour celui qui finance et non celui qui crée..



on y est pas encore mais l inspiration du copyright fait son chemin.



> Si cette loi est votée elle risque de compromettre notamment les logiciels libre et pas seulement le P2P.



c est une proposition d amenedement debile qui dit que tout systeme de diffusion ou de reproduction de contenu audio-visuel sur internet doit integrer des DRM pour etre legal.
c est exceptionnel puisque ca contredit en pratique et a contrario le droit de la concurrence issu de la jurisprudence de la Cour de justice des communaute europeenne.
en gros ca signifie que seul apple, microsoft ou real, imesh, mashboxx ont le droit de servir de plateforme de distribution puisqu ils integrent des DRM.

c est l officialisation de l infeodation de l industrie culturelle a l industrie informatique. apres faudra pas que les majors viennent se plaindre qu ils ne sont pas libres de leur prix les plateformes de telechargement legales car si elles disparaissent c est fini pour l industrie du divertissement.


----------



## kathy h (29 Novembre 2005)

Ils en parlent en face, il était temps ......

un article du Monde = http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-651865,36-712288@51-698751,0.html


----------



## BooBoo (29 Novembre 2005)

pas très realiste quand même...
vouloir interdire Apache (et php, sql, firefox), c'est arreter internet !
ha oui, c'est peut être ce qu'"ils" veulent en fait...


----------



## macboy (29 Novembre 2005)

je rajoute encore un lien pour faire peur
http://www.framasoft.org/article641.html

ou pour réagir:
http://eucd.info/agir

REVOLTEZ VOUS!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2005)

Tout cela me semble un peu gros, et surtout difficilement applicable.


----------



## macboy (29 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tout cela me semble un peu gros, et surtout difficilement applicable.


c'est un peu gros certes mais le lobbing contre le libre est prêt à tout 
même aux coups les plus bas

et sinon pour d'autre choses.. pensez à un truc 
avant on pouvait apporter son CD de musique chez un copain on le faisait écouter
mais là on ne pourra plus
il n'aura pas l'autorisation
je trouve ça dommage
on ne pourra plus partager ses goûts et couleur...
(à quand la protection par DRM des couleurs d'ailleurs???)


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Novembre 2005)

Je change ma signature ...

Edit : quelqu'un sait si il existe un texte court et précis à transmettre par email à ses amis? Je suis contre les "chaines d'email" mais si il y a bien une fois ou elles se justifient c'est dans ce cas ...


----------



## Gwen (29 Novembre 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> avant on pouvait apporter son CD de musique chez un copain on le faisait écouter
> mais là on ne pourra plus



c'est déjà illégale. Tu n'as pas le droit de faire écouter ta musique à d'autres personnes que ta famille proche. Mais bon, personne n'as jamais fait appliquer cela


----------



## macboy (29 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà illégale. Tu n'as pas le droit de faire écouter ta musique à d'autres personnes que ta famille proche. Mais bon, personne n'as jamais fait appliquer cela


 ceci s'appelle un usage personnel: donc légal

Pour DarkOrange je te propose ce message reçu aujourd'hui


---------------------------

Bonjour à tous,

Ceci n'est pas un message humouristique ou une chaine sans intérêt que
je lance. C'est un sujet très sérieux que je souhaiterais porter à
votre connaissance.

Dans moins d'1 mois, le 22 et le 23 décembre, l'Assemblée nationale va
voter une loi (appelé DADVSI) qui vise a empecher tout système
informatique de contourner les systèmes anti-copie. Mais en lisant en
détails, on s'aperçoit que cette loi qui sera examinée en urgence et
dans l'indifférence des fetes de Noël, va porter atteinte à nos
libertés d'acceder à la culture et l'utilisation de certains
logiciels. A termes, ce sont les webradios libres, et les logiciels
libres (Linux, Firefox ...), symboles de la liberté créative qui sont
menacés par des multinationales qui ont "commandés" cette loi.

Si vous ne me croyez pas, lisez ceci :
http://eucd.info/138.shtml

Ou encore ceci :
http://www.fsffrance.org/news/article2005-11-25.fr.html

Ou ceci si vous voulez vraiment avoir très peur :
http://www.framasoft.org/article641.html

Qu'est qu'on peut faire ?
http://eucd.info/agir

J'espère par ce mail au moins vous mettre au courant de ce qui
pourrait vous arriver dans quelques mois, mais pas de vous obliger à
agir. Si vous vous sentez l'âme d'un résistant, contactez moi par
mail/msn. Je compte bien utiliser toutes les armes que ma qualité de
citoyen me confert pour empecher le vote de cette loi. Ceci sera le
seul mail sur ce sujet (merci de ne pas répondre sur la mailing pour
ne pas l'emcombrer +).

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## Gwen (29 Novembre 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> ceci s'appelle un usage personnel: donc légal



Trouve moi le texte qui autorise ça STP car moi, je ne l'ai pas.

je vais de mon coté essayer de te ressortir les texte que je possède (Sur mon Palm, resté a la maison pour la journée


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Quelques liens...

http://standblog.org/blog/2005/11/28/93114520-dechiffrons-le-drm-et-maintenant-que-faut-il-faire-partie-v-sur-v

http://formats-ouverts.org/blog/2005/11/28/629-les-drm-obligatoires

http://glazman.org/weblog/dotclear/index.php?2005/11/28/1409-honte-a-la-sacem


----------



## apenspel (29 Novembre 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ceci n'est pas un message humouristique ou une chaine sans intérêt que
> je lance. C'est un sujet très sérieux que je souhaiterais porter à
> ...


Le début trop gentillet me donne envie de zapper. Il faut accrocher d'entrée ou ça va finir à la corbeille. Tu as l'air de t'y excuser de proposer la Nième arnaque à la pyramide.


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Novembre 2005)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Le début trop gentillet me donne envie de zapper. Il faut accrocher d'entrée ou ça va finir à la corbeille. Tu as l'air de t'y excuser de proposer la Nième arnaque à la pyramide.


 
C'est vrai que ce courrier aurait besoin d'un petit "relookage" au niveau lexical ...


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Novembre 2005)

La pétition des bibliothécaires à le mérite d'exister mais je la trouve trop "centrée" il faudrait en élargir les motifs et le public ...


----------



## BioSS (29 Novembre 2005)

C'est inutile, tout ceci ne sera jamais appliqué enfin... ^^
Les répercussion pour Mac OSX qui a des bases qui proviennnent
du monde open-source serait énormes non ? De même que le monde
du net, de même que le principe même de liberté.. On a plus le droit
de proposer ses logiciels gratuitement ? On a plus le droit de bosser gratos ???


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Novembre 2005)

Il doit y avoir beaucoup d'optimistes comme Bioss ici, en face on en est à 250 messages sur une news postée ce matin


----------



## kathy h (29 Novembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Il doit y avoir beaucoup d'optimistes comme Bioss ici, en face on en est à 250 messages sur une news postée ce matin



c'est exactement ce que je pensais


----------



## BioSS (29 Novembre 2005)

Quoi ? Vous me reprochez quoi ?

Kathy h, toujours en colère. Son
smiley préféré, c'est le smiley tout rouge !


----------



## kathy h (29 Novembre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Vous me reprochez quoi ?
> 
> Kathy h, toujours en colère. Son
> smiley préféré, c'est le smiley tout rouge !



Je ne te reproche rien, au contraire je suis d'accord avec toi, tout le monde parle de cette loi, sauf sur macgé.... 
Au fait : ce smiley c'est la colère ou la tristesse?

et oui je suis en colère, cette loi ne doit pas passer !


----------



## jeromemac (29 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je suis contre La loi DADVSI qui prévoit l'instauration des DRM : c'est le début de la fin et personne ne s'en inquiête .
> 
> Extrait de infos-du-net : "La SACEM s'attaquant aux LL (logiciels libres) ? Ce n'est pas une plaisanterie, c'est une réalité soutenue de surcroît pas la SNEP (Syndicat National de l'Edition Phonographique) et SCPP (Société Civile des Producteurs Phonographiques), autres défenseurs puissants de la musique et des droits d'auteur en France. Mais ou est le rapport entre les douces notes que protègent farouchement ces gardiens de la culture et l'informatique ? La réponse est simplement le vote sur l'amendement "VU/SACEM/BSA/FT Division Contenus" de la loi DADVSI qui fait tant parler d'elle ces dernières semaines. " http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualite/5837-logiciels-libres.html
> 
> ...



surtout que je sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve les DRM de la poudre aux yeux... que je sache jusqu'a maintenant quand on achetait un cd, on pouvait en faire ce qu'on voulait de cette musique, evidement, peut de gens en faisait des copies pour les revendres, mais bon... 
je branche ma sortie numérique sur une entrée numérique son lorsque je joue une chanson et pof plus de DRM, c'est le plus simple du monde, super qualité, et franchement fastoche... 
les DRM sont inutiles, quand est ce qu'ils se mettront ça dans le crane...


----------



## jeromemac (29 Novembre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> C'est inutile, tout ceci ne sera jamais appliqué enfin... ^^
> Les répercussion pour Mac OSX qui a des bases qui proviennnent
> du monde open-source serait énormes non ? De même que le monde
> du net, de même que le principe même de liberté.. On a plus le droit
> de proposer ses logiciels gratuitement ? On a plus le droit de bosser gratos ???



jamais rien est inutile, parce que meme s'ils l'utilisent pas, une fois voté, pour foutre dehors tous les acteurs du libre, dans certaine situation, lorsqu'un choix devra se faire entre le libre et une solution payante, ceux de la solution payante pouront brandire cette carte, salasse, bourrain, mais possible...


----------



## BioSS (29 Novembre 2005)

les DRM n'ont jamais gêné ??? Pffff arrête,
et ceux de l'Itunes Music Store alors ? Ils ont
jamais fais chié ?  :love:


----------



## jeromemac (29 Novembre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> les DRM n'ont jamais gêné ??? Pffff arrête,
> et ceux de l'Itunes Music Store alors ? Ils ont
> jamais fais chié ?  :love:



si j'ai envie de les faires peter ça me prend le temps de la chanson... franchement rien d'utile, à part pour le musique store eviter que apple servent de stockeur de musique pour les autres music store....
qui m'empeche de fournir de la musique acheter sur la fnac, virgin.... ils ont tous les memes DRM...


----------



## BioSS (29 Novembre 2005)

Tous les même DRM ? jcrois pas.
Combien de tannées y a eu pour tous les gens qui achètent des morceaux
sur l'ITMS et qui se retrouvent incapables de les foutrent sur leur baladeur ?


----------



## bobby001 (29 Novembre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Tous les même DRM ? jcrois pas.
> Combien de tannées y a eu pour tous les gens qui achètent des morceaux
> sur l'ITMS et qui se retrouvent incapables de les foutrent sur leur baladeur ?



Je te rappelle que tu argumentes avec Jeromemac : cherche pas t'as tort ...

Ne gaspille pas ta salive. Apple n'a jamais rien fait pour faire chier le consommateur : c'est un fait connu (par Jeromemac seulement je te rassure).


----------



## GREG..... (29 Novembre 2005)

une pétition est ici: http://droitauteur.levillage.org/


----------



## SveDec (29 Novembre 2005)

Et une connerie (enfin une loi) de plus, une ...


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> surtout que je sais pas ce que vous en pensez...


Avec toi, on ne pense plus et comme d'hab, tu es HS :mouais: 
Jamais, tu te mets en congés, tu nous mets en vacances :rateau:


----------



## jeromemac (30 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Avec toi, on ne pense plus et comme d'hab, tu es HS :mouais:


HS?? le sujet c'est pas une loi stupide sur les DRM entre autres???




			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Jamais, tu te mets en congés, tu nous mets en vacances :rateau:


 avec la virgule entre "jamais" et "tu te mets" elle fait bizarre ta phrase :rateau: :rateau: 
sinon les congés j'y pense... sur le larzac avec des chevres :rateau: :rateau: avec mon pote josé  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## jeromemac (30 Novembre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Tous les même DRM ? jcrois pas.
> Combien de tannées y a eu pour tous les gens qui achètent des morceaux
> sur l'ITMS et qui se retrouvent incapables de les foutrent sur leur baladeur ?



quel baladeur?? si c'est l'ipod, ben c'est quelque cas il me semble non?
si c'est pas l'ipod...  ... :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## bobby001 (30 Novembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> quel baladeur?? si c'est l'ipod, ben c'est quelque cas il me semble non?
> si c'est pas l'ipod...  ... :mouais: :mouais:



Parce qu'on achète sur ITMS on devrait être obligé d'utiliser un Ipod ?


----------



## kathy h (30 Novembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas si vous réalisez mais si cette loi passe c'est le début de la fin de la liberté sur internet, tout sera surveillé ( même vos mails ) Et si elle ne passe pas ils chercheront autre chose et si on laisse faire on se retouvera un jour ou l'autre confronté à ce problème.

Et Même ceux qui ne téléchargent jamais des fichiers "interdits" via des logiciels de P2P sont concernés, 

En plus actuellement , pour  les macusers,  impossble de télécharger légalement des films il faut avoir windows....


----------



## kathy h (30 Novembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas si vous réalisez mais si cette loi passe c'est le début de la fin de la liberté sur internet, tout sera surveillé ( même vos mails ) Et si elle ne passe pas ils chercheront autre chose et si on laisse faire on se retouvera un jour ou l'autre confronté à ce problème.

Et Même ceux qui ne téléchargent jamais des fichiers "interdits" via des logiciels de P2P sont concernés, 

En plus actuellement , pour  les macusers,  impossble de télécharger légalement des films il faut avoir windows.... 


EDit : depuis ce matin j'ai un problème sur macgé quand je veux envoyer mon message je tombe sur un message de safari comme quoi il ne trouve pas la page , ( je suis obligée de recommencer pusieurs fois ) j'espère que cela n'a rien à voir avec la mise à jour de sécurité que je viens de faire


----------



## kathy h (30 Novembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas si vous réalisez mais si cette loi passe c'est le début de la fin de la liberté sur internet, tout sera surveillé ( même vos mails ) Et si elle ne passe pas ils chercheront autre chose et si on laisse faire on se retouvera un jour ou l'autre confronté à ce problème.

Et Même ceux qui ne téléchargent jamais des fichiers "interdits" via des logiciels de P2P sont concernés, 

En plus actuellement , pour  les macusers,  impossble de télécharger légalement des films il faut avoir windows.... 


EDit : depuis ce matin j'ai un problème sur macgé quand je veux envoyer mon message je tombe sur un message de safari comme quoi il ne trouve pas la page , ( je suis obligée de recommencer pusieurs fois ) j'espère que cela n'a rien à voir avec la mise à jour de sécurité que je viens de faire 

"Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page ?http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?. Erreur rencontrée : ?connexion au réseau interrompue? (NSURLErrorDomain:-1005) Veuillez choisir ?Signaler un bogue à Apple? dans le menu Safari, indiquez le numéro de l?erreur, et décrivez ce que vous faisiez lorsque ce message est apparu."

ensuite quand ça marche je tombe sur le message de macgé me disant que je dois attendre 45 secondes, il y a un problème ce matin sur macgé ou c' est moi ?.???


----------



## Gwen (30 Novembre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> les DRM n'ont jamais gêné ??? Pffff arrête,
> et ceux de l'Itunes Music Store alors ? Ils ont
> jamais fais chié ?  :love:


Attend, les DRM d'iTunes sont très souple. Suffit de faire un CD audio de ses chansons et ensuite, plus de DRM. Tu peut en faire ce que tu veux. La réencoder, l'utiliser dans un film, la copier a des potes etc.

La, avec cette loi, il ne sera peut être même plus possible de faire des CD audio des musiques achetés légalement


----------



## kathy h (30 Novembre 2005)

HS : mince mon message est passé deux fois du coup, désolée .... mais comme je tombais sur une page de safari je ne savais pas qu'il avait été enregistré . fin du HS


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Novembre 2005)

GREG..... a dit:
			
		

> une pétition est ici: http://droitauteur.levillage.org/


 
Oui c'est la pétition des bibliothécaires dont je parlais, mais il serait bien d'en trouver une plus "grand public" ...


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2005)

Petit rappel sur ce qu'est la DRM [acronyme de Digitals Rights Management] : Source : 
	



			
				Dossier Nicolas Six a dit:
			
		

> DRM ou gestion des droits numériques
> La DRM permet de défendre techniquement la propriété intellectuelle des images, des textes et des vidéos que l'on diffuse sur Internet. Tour du propriétaire en neuf étapes. (Mardi 3 décembre 2002)
> ...
> 
> ...





La DRM n'est qu'un outil, il ne faut pas se focaliser là dessus, il est normal que les ayants-droits l'utilisent.
Par contre, c'est le cadre légal dans lequel il est utilisé qui pose problème...


----------



## bobby001 (30 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Attend, les DRM d'iTunes sont très souple. Suffit de faire un CD audio de ses chansons et ensuite, plus de DRM. Tu peut en faire ce que tu veux. La réencoder, l'utiliser dans un film, la copier a des potes etc.
> 
> La, avec cette loi, il ne sera peut être même plus possible de faire des CD audio des musiques achetés légalement



Et tu trouves ça normal de devoir graver un album télécharger à prix d'or pour pouvoir en faire ce qu'on veut ? Et de reperdre de la qualité en le re-rippant ... 

Perso moi ça me trou le cul les gens qui acceptent ce genre de pratique ... Si je paie un CD on me les brise pas avec des DRM point barre : c'est les autres qui piratent, c'est celui qui achètent qu'on fait chier : y'a rien qui te choque là dedans ...

La solution pour réduire (oui réduire car l'arrêter est utopique) le piratage : 

- augmenter la qualité générale des produits (car elle frise le foutage de gueule pour la majorité, quand je vois les affiches de l'ITMS avec toutes les merdes mis en avant, j'ai même pas envie de continuer mes achats)
- Baisser les prix d'un produit qui n'a que très peu de frais annexe : pas de packaging, pas de CD, pas de manutention, pas de stockage, pas de marge intermédiaire : un album télécharger sur Itunes rapporte beaucoup plus qu'un CD vendu dans le commerce : j'en suis persuadé ...
- Faire des campagnes de communications sur ce genre de système de téléchargement avec positivité et pas en rappellant à tour de bras que télécharger en P2P c'est mal.
- Virer les DRM et adopter le format le plus répandu : le mp3 (haute qualité genre 256 Kb/s)

Si y'en a un qui fait au moins ces trucs là on verra une diminution du piratage de musique : mais là n'est pas le soucis des majors ...


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2005)

Je vous rappelle que le sujet de ce fil ne porte pas sur la musique


----------



## BioSS (30 Novembre 2005)

Ouais sauf que les DRM sont très présent dans la musique,
et c'est bien de ce dont on parle.


----------



## macboy (30 Novembre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Ouais sauf que les DRM sont très présent dans la musique,
> et c'est bien de ce dont on parle.


 Les DRM sont très présents dans la musique
mais en ce moment ce sont surtout les majors de production de film qui font du lobbying car elles perdent beaucoup...


je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Golf



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> La DRM n'est qu'un outil, il ne faut pas se focaliser là dessus, il est normal que les ayants-droits l'utilisent.
> Par contre, c'est le cadre légal dans lequel il est utilisé qui pose problème...


sinon j'ai un professeur d'un laboratoire de recherche en informatique,
il pense qu'à terme les ordi bi processeurs feront exploser les DRM

un processeur "lit" le fichier, pendant que l'autre vérifie si le premier processeur a le droit de faire cela.
Après il est parti dans des détails techniques si bien que je n'ai plus compris  ...


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> ...mais en ce moment ce sont surtout les majors de production de film qui font du lobbying car elles perdent beaucoup...


Ce n'est pas non plus le sujet 


			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> ...musique...et c'est bien de ce dont on parle.


Certes mais l'enjeu est bien plus important et plus global que le simple divertissement :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (30 Novembre 2005)

```
Cher supporter de la FFII [1],

Nous sommes très reconnaissants envers tous ceux qui ont voté à
l'élection pour le prix « EV50 des personnalités européennes de l'année
». Le niveau de participation au sein de notre mouvement a été
exceptionnel. C'est pourquoi nous attendons l'annonce des vainqueurs du
prix EV50 mardi prochain avec la plus grande confiance quant au résultat.

Nous aimerions aujourd'hui attirer votre attention sur deux votes en
lignes supplémentaires :

-- Corporate Europe Observatory, une association gardant un oeil sur les
  tactiques discutables de lobbying, a nommé Campaign for Creativity, un lobby
  pro-brevets à la solde de Microsoft et SAP, en tant que « Prix du pire
  lobbying européen » :
  http://www.corporateeurope.org/worstlobby/?showcontender=1 «
  Nommé en tant que fausse ONG maquillant les requêtes des multinationales en
  inquiétude d'activistes ».

  Merci de voter « pour » la mal-nommée Campaign for Creativity:
  http://www.corporateeurope.org/worstlobby/?vote=1
  Si elle « gagne », i.e. si cette campagne est choisie comme pire
  initiative de lobbying européenne en 2005, l'attention sur les méthodes
  employées par le lobby pro-brevets grandira.

-- Le site web informatique Silicon.com, qui appartient au réseau CNET
  (ZDNet, News.com, Builder.com, etc.) a récemment nommé Florian Mueller,
  le fondateur de NoSoftwarePatents.com, parmi les 50 « Personnes qui font
  l'actualité de Silicon ». Comme toujours, Florian a souligné qu'il était
  redevable à notre mouvement dans son intégralité pour cette nomination.

  Silicon laisse ses lecteurs déterminer leur propre classement parmi les
  50 meilleures personnalités de l'industrie informatique dans un vote en
  ligne :
  http://www.siliconagendasetters.com/vote.htm

Merci de souligner l'importance de notre cause aux responsables
politiques, aux médias et au grand public via votre participation à de
tels votes.
```


----------



## BioSS (30 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> [...]plus global que le simple divertissement :rateau:



Mais tout n'est que divertissement...


----------



## Dominique 33 (30 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tout cela me semble un peu gros, et surtout difficilement applicable.




Cela te semble peut être un peu gros, mais lit ceci et tu comprendra le danger que représente cette loi :http://formats-ouverts.org/blog/2005/11/14/614-vous-allez-etre-epate-par-la-trousse-du-grand-chef je ne rajoute pas grand chose si non écrire à ton député pour lui demander de ne pas voter cette loi :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> Cela te semble peut être un peu gros, mais lit ceci et tu comprendra le danger que représente cette loi :http://formats-ouverts.org/blog/2005/11/14/614-vous-allez-etre-epate-par-la-trousse-du-grand-chef je ne rajoute pas grand chose si non écrire à ton député pour lui demander de ne pas voter cette loi :hein:



Oui, je comprends le danger, mais cette loi adoptée, je vois bien mal comment elle pourrait être mise en ½uvre et appliquée, c'est tout.


----------



## apenspel (1 Décembre 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> sinon j'ai un professeur d'un laboratoire de recherche en informatique,
> il pense qu'à terme les ordi bi processeurs feront exploser les DRM
> 
> un processeur "lit" le fichier, pendant que l'autre vérifie si le premier processeur a le droit de faire cela.
> Après il est parti dans des détails techniques si bien que je n'ai plus compris  ...


Il faut un bi processeur pour ça ? J'aurais cru que le multi-tâches suffirait. Un peu comme quand on fait tourner un daemon du genre de Little Snitch pour les connexions autorisées/détectées.


----------



## apenspel (1 Décembre 2005)

Scusi : double post. Mon navigateur me proposait de télécharger le fichier "newreply.php".


----------



## Dominique 33 (1 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je comprends le danger, mais cette loi adoptée, je vois bien mal comment elle pourrait être mise en ½uvre et appliquée, c'est tout.



Bonjour,

Il faut espérer que le bon sens fera réagir nos députés, ils sont eux même concerné par cette loi c'est comme si ils coupaient la branche sur laquelle ils étaient assis

À:rateau:  plus


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je comprends le danger, mais cette loi adoptée, je vois bien mal comment elle pourrait être mise en ½uvre et appliquée, c'est tout.


Comme je l'ai déjà expliqué dans nos forums, en France, une loi ne fait pas tout et le plus important dans le domaine législatif est la batterie des décrets d'application des dites lois. Or on a déjà vu les deux extrêmes en la matière :
- un ou des décrets qui vont bien au delà de ce qu'a voulu le législateur
- un ou des décrets qui annihile totalement la dite loi
On peut donc s'attendre à tout avec ces lois bâclées hors vrai débat et votées en catimini.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> Cela te semble peut être un peu gros, mais lit ceci et tu comprendra le danger que représente cette loi :http://formats-ouverts.org/blog/2005/11/14/614-vous-allez-etre-epate-par-la-trousse-du-grand-chef je ne rajoute pas grand chose si non écrire à ton député pour lui demander de ne pas voter cette loi :hein:


 
Pour en rajouter une couche, l'auteur du site vient d'écrire un article sur l'absurdité d'une telle loi :
http://formats-ouverts.org/blog/2005/11/29/630-voici-des-reponses-au-format-humour


----------



## plovemax (7 Décembre 2005)

Pour répondre à golf : c'est  sûr qu'une loi ne fait pas tout et qu'elle dépend fortement des décrets d'applications associés. Cependant il est plus facile d'abroger un décret qu'une loi. L'existence d'une telle loi même sans décret d'application, c'est une épée de Damoclès au-dessus de toutes nos têtes.

Le pire dans cette loi à la c.. c'est qu'elle a été crée pour suivre un accord international non ratifié par la France et l'UE alors que les USA qui avaient votés une loi similaire ont décidés de faire marche arrière toute devant la catastrophe que représentait cette loi.

Le grand malheur des démocraties c'est que des lois aussi techniques sont votées par des gens totalement incompétent dans les domaines concernés; ils ne peuvent donc s'appuyé que sur des rapports généralement faussé par des mouvements de lobbiyng.

Dernière chose je me demande si cette loi n'est pas anticonstitutionnelle : il faudrait voir avec un juriste.


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2005)

plovemax a dit:
			
		

> Dernière chose je me demande si cette loi n'est pas anticonstitutionnelle : il faudrait voir avec un juriste.


Non, un constitutionnaliste :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (8 Décembre 2005)

j'ai signé la pétition contre la loi  aujourd'hui  

 En tout cas,  si cette loi passe on ne pourra même plus télécharger librement de la musique  dite actuellement " libre" , alors comme le rappelle  le site "musique-Libre",  dépéchons nous de télécharger, en toute légalité ,   avant qu'on ne puisse plus le faire .


http://www.musique-libre.org//article.php?sid=317:mad:


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

```
<div style="padding:5px;text-align:center;float:left;overflow:none;">
                    <a href="http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/12/cr-cloi/04-05/c0405037.asp{GET_404}" target="_blank">
                        <img src="http://monkeyfacepresident.online.fr/pub/illegal_wanted.jpg" alt="" width="175" height="142" border="0"/>
                    </a>
                </div>
```


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, un constitutionnaliste :rateau:


elle n'est pas anticonstitutionnelle
elle ne remet pas en cause la constitution ?

il ne faut pas dire tout et n'importe quoi
ca fait maintenant 3 ans que je vais régulièrement à Bruxelles et ailleurs
histoire de repeindre les murs de nos vielles institutions qui sur ordre
d'un consortium financé par Microshit fait voter des lois fascistes
et anti-démocratique.

anti-constitutionnelle != anti-démocratique


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2005)

Tu sais tatouille, tu n'es pas en train de coder, tu n'es pas obligé de faire des retours à la ligne, vBulletin s'en occupe à ta place


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais tatouille, tu n'es pas en train de coder, tu n'es pas obligé de faire des retours à la ligne, vBulletin s'en occupe à ta place



c'est facile


----------



## stephane6646 (9 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de lire dans le dernier svm mac que la direction générale des impôts allait faire migrer 80 000 postes vers la suite bureautique libre et gratuite  openoffice 2.0 et délaisser ainsi office 97. cette mutation massive est censée permettre réaliser une économie de 29,3 millions d'euros sur 5 ans en licenses...
Je me demande si la loi sera vôtée alors que l'argentier veut faire des économies. Nous ne sommes plus à un paradoxe près...mais là, il ne s'agit pas d'un petit ministère mais sans doute du plus important... Doçnc attendons...


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Décembre 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Doçnc attendons...



De toutes façons on ne peut rien faire d'autre qu'attendre mais ça n'oblige pas à rester les bras croisés, on peut signer la pétition par exemple


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

De quoi alimenter le débat


un argumentaire clair est concis d'ATTAC

http://attac.fr/a5804

Une façon de voir le problème de façon un peu "courte" du Monde

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-651865,36-719248,0.html


----------



## kathy h (9 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons on ne peut rien faire d'autre qu'attendre mais ça n'oblige pas à rester les bras croisés, on peut signer la pétition par exemple




Ou encore aller voir son député , un témoignage interessant : http://www.ratiatum.com/news2655_DADVSI_un_lecteur_de_Ratiatum_passe_a_l_action.html

A lire  sur le Monde diplomatique = http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/mav/83/RIVIERE/13060


----------



## Dominique 33 (10 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si vous réalisez mais si cette loi passe c'est le début de la fin de la liberté sur internet, tout sera surveillé ( même vos mails ) Et si elle ne passe pas ils chercheront autre chose et si on laisse faire on se retouvera un jour ou l'autre confronté à ce problème.
> 
> Et Même ceux qui ne téléchargent jamais des fichiers "interdits" via des logiciels de P2P sont concernés,
> 
> ...



Si si Katy il y a plus de 50000 signataires de la pétition, la radio en parle la presse tu le dis toi même en parle ne reste plus que la télé. Plusieurs forums débatent de ce sujet soyons optimiste l'état serai le premier pénalisé dans l'utilisation des logiciels open source, le plus grave c'est le risque d'espionage industriel, il est dit sur un forum que même le pentagone est touché, puis c'est avec retard que nous copions les USA, la loi la bas n'est pas passée alors ! tous les espoirs sont permis


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2005)

parfois je suis content de pas être en europe...


----------



## saturnin (11 Décembre 2005)

Excusez moi les amis mais au niveau du logiciel libre je ne comprends pas vraiment ce que cela change.


----------



## BioSS (11 Décembre 2005)

Ca changera rien parceque ça passera pas..
Ou bien on fera marche arrière toute, comme l'ont fait les US avant nous. a+


----------



## .Steff (12 Décembre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Ca changera rien parceque ça passera pas..
> Ou bien on fera marche arrière toute, comme l'ont fait les US avant nous. a+



Mais c'est bien ca qui doit faire peur...suivre l'unique modele americain...C'est un peu dangereux quand même.


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Décembre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Ca changera rien parceque ça passera pas..
> Ou bien on fera marche arrière toute, comme l'ont fait les US avant nous. a+



On en reparle dans 3 semaines ...


----------



## Gwen (12 Décembre 2005)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est bien ca qui doit faire peur...suivre l'unique modele americain...C'est un peu dangereux quand même.


Justement, sur le coup, les américains sont plus clairvoyant et plus libéraux que nous.


----------



## kathy h (12 Décembre 2005)

Un arrticle à lire  absolument =  http://www.framasoft.net/article424.html

voici un extrait : 


"..... Non les internautes qui partagent la musique ne recherchent pas la gratuité, ils recherchent la liberté, le partage et la capacité d?action. Les mêmes lobbies qui rêvent de les criminaliser (et avec tous ceux qui leur fournissent des moyens) nous affirment eux-mêmes qu?ils utilisent les abonnements à Internet à haut débit essentiellement pour partager des oeuvres protégées. Or le coût moyen de ces abonnements est de 360 ¤ euros par an auquel il faut ajouter une somme équivalente pour prendre en compte au prorata l?équipement utilisé à cet effet. Soit 720 ¤ par an et par abonnement. Soit aux prix moyens de détail effectivement payés 50 CD musicaux ou 40 DVD par an (ou une combinaison au prorata). Rappelons que seuls quelques % du prix de détail des CD musicaux rémunèrent les créateurs de toute sorte. Non seulement les internautes ne sont pas hostiles à payer pour la musique et les films, mais tout simplement, ils la payent déjà et abondamment, puisque dans le même temps, ils continuent à acheter des disques à niveau presque équivalent et des DVD en nombre sans cesse croissant. J?entend déjà le "mais cet argent ne va pas aux créateurs". Oui c?est vrai et les internautes en sont conscients et le regrettent puisqu?ils s?affirment à 83% prêts à payer une redevance sur leurs abonnements Internet à cet effet. Voilà pour ce qu?ils sont prêts à faire. Mais parlons maintenant de ce qu?ils demandent et refusent. Ils demandent de pouvoir écouter comme bon leur semble (sur le dispositif et avec le logiciel de leur choix) le contenu musical, ce qui est tout de même le moins qu?on puisse attendre de la révolution numérique. Ils demandent de pouvoir le partager avec leurs amis sans rien demander à personne. Ils refusent qu?on espionne leurs pratiques d?écoute individuelle, qu?on restreigne a priori ce qu?ils peuvent faire en matière de réutilisation des contenus musicaux en laissant des systèmes techniques décider du degré d?une légalité en lieu et place des juges.
Oui il est possible de mutualiser le financement social de la création musicale sans perdre rien des bénéfices du choix par chacun de la musique qu?il aime et en améliorant la rémunération des créateurs de toute sorte. Le vrai événement des 2 dernières années c?est la naissance en France (mais aussi au Canada, par exemple) de puissants mouvements proposant de nouvelles formes demutualisation sociale de la rémunération des créateurs. Ces mouvements réunissent des sociétés d?auteurs et d?artistes, des associations de consommateurs, familiales ou liés à l?enseignement. Ils proposent de créer un financement additionnel de la création musicale par la mise en place de redevances sur les abonnements au haut-débit (comme il en existe déjà sur les supports numériques vierges). Le paiement de cette redevance serait constitutif du bénéfice d?une licence légale (un droit d?usage créé par la loi) autorisant le partage de fichiers d?oeuvres sur les réseaux. Il reste des points importants à éclaircir : la redevance doit-elle être acquittée par tous les abonnés au haut-débit ou seulement par ceux qui souhaitent échanger des fichiers d?oeuvres ? Comment assurer que tous les créateurs musicaux bénéficient bien de la redistribution des sommes collectées ? Je défend personnellement qu?il est préférable que tous les abonnés acquittent la redevance (sauf ceux qui en seraient exemptés pour raison de faibles revenus) et qu?il est indispensable que son produit soit redistribué à tous les créateurs y compris ceux qui font le choix d?autoriser de toute façon le partage de leurs oeuvres. Mais quoi qu?on pense de ces réglages, la solution proposée s?impose comme crédible, faisable, et infiniment plus favorable à l?immense majorité des créateurs que le déploiement des DRMs (voir ci-dessous). Comment se fait-il que le SNEP n?ai pas demandé aux français ce qu?ils pensaient de cette solution en comparaison des mesures coercitives qu?il propose ?
La diversité culturelle est du côté d?un partage de fichiers légalisé, rien n?est plus dangereux pour cette diversité que les DRM et autres mesures techniques de protection et les formes extrêmes de protection juridique de ces mesures proposées dans la transposition par la loi DADVSI de la directive EUCD. Les DRMS (systèmes de gestion de droits numériques qui font dépendre en détail les usages de vérification sur les droits acquis par l?usager) et tous les systèmes de surveillance technique des usages individuels ont des rendements décroissants. Le coût de vérifier les usages croit au moins proportionnellement au nombre de titres surveillés (en réalité plus que proportionnellement) alors que les sommes collectées sont évidemment décroissantes. De ce fait les DRMs encouragent la concentration de l?effort commercial sur un tout petit nombre de titres, concentration qui n?a pourtant vraiment pas besoin d?encouragements. L?industrie éditoriale musicale connait en effet une concentration exceptionnelle : 3 sociétés y contrôlent 75 à 80% du marché mondial. Besoin d?un dessin ? Mais à l?autre extrême, les réseaux de partage de fichiers sont certes bien plus ouverts à la diversité, mais beaucoup moins qu?ils ne le seront lorsque seront levés le poids de la menace, de l?opprobre sur le partage dès l?école (opprobre co-financé par l?Etat et les lobbies pour notre grande honte à tous). En effet le caractère non publiquement affichable du partage de fichiers empêche l?investissement à long terme, il ralentit la maturation de comportements éthiques chez les usagers. Or l?auditeur qui recherche les hits n?a pas besoin d?investir à long terme, il lui suffit de mettre en ligne un hit pour savoir qu?il recevra les autres à très brève échéance. Il n?est donc pas surprenant que les hits du partage de fichiers immature soient les mêmes qui sont promus à longueur de journée sur les radios publicitaires des majors. A l?opposé le fan de telle musique rare, de tels documentaires obscurs a besoin de temps pour que l?effet de pot commun se développe. Les biens communs s?enrichissent avec le temps (n?est-ce pas justement ce qui fait si peur aux majors) alors que les hits sont fait pour se succéder à cadence toujours plus rapide.
Enfin l?enjeu de la loi DADVSI porte sur des libertés et des arbitrages fondamentaux. Liberté d?utiliser l?information pour créer et partager. Arbitrage fondamentaux entre le développement culturel et humain et les intérêts des lobbies des médias centralises qui nous montrent chaque jour qu?ils ne reculeront devant rien pour défendre leurs modèles commerciaux quels que soient les dommages collatéraux de cette défense. La seule, la vraie question, c?est quand saurons-nous dire non aux lobbies ? Avant ou après les DRMs biométriques ? Avant ou après la criminalisation des analystes comme votre serviteur ? Avant qu?on ait transformé le développement des logiciels libres en désobéissance civile ?
Mesdames, messieurs les parlementaires, vous avez le choix de le faire maintenant. De reconnaître la recherche et l?éducation comme activités fondamentales que ne peuvent entraver l?invocation même pas étayée de risque pour les profits. D?imposer aux mesures techniques de protection qu?elles respectent les droits fondamentaux que constituent les exceptions pour les besoins de la citation (y compris pour l?audiovisuel), de la critique, de la parodie et tous les nouvelles exceptions que vous aurez la sagesse de reconnaître. De rendre leur contournement légal toutes les fois qu?il est nécessaire à l?exercice de l?un de ces droits, ce que la directive EUCD autorise en son article 6.2.b. Et de renvoyer Vivendi-Universal et ses différents déguisements à l?exercice normal de l?activité économique sans leur attribuer le droit exorbitant de contrôler les actes de chacun pour les besoins d?un modèle commercial particulier.

Philippe Aigrain - "


----------



## Gwen (13 Décembre 2005)

De mon coté, je loue, légalement mes DVD, je ne pirate pas mes films et je ne paye pas de redevance TV car je trouve le programmes immondes. Du coup, je n'ai qu'un moniteur raccordé à un lecteur DVD (le tout sans tuner donc pour ne pas être assujetti à la redevance). Bref, j'essaies de rester le plus légale possible et voilas, les créateurs de DVD ont trouvé un nouveau moyen de protéger leurs galettes. Inclure des erreurs sur les films (pour faire court) et du coup, mon lecteur DVD qui a quoi, 2 ans, ne peut plus lire la plupart des films loués, il se met à déconner vers le milieux du film (la seconde couche je pense). Donc, en gros, je ne peut plus louer de films tranquillement car je risque de ne pas connaître la fin  Et bien sur, encore moins en acheter car la le risque est encore plus gros (impossible de retourner un DVD ouvert).

Conclusion, je doit racheter un lecteur DVD actuel juste à cause de la protection des ayants droits. Si je téléchargais mes films, je n'aurais pas tout ces soucis, mais bon, voila, faut emmerder les gens honnêtes pour éviter qu'ils sombrent du coté obscure du piratage. C'est pourquoi quand je vais au cinéma on m'informe que je n'ai pas le droit de pirater, quand je regarde un DVD idem etc... Le pirates, eux ne voient pas ça et regardent bien tranquillement leur films pendant que moi, je fais le jeu de la surconsommation en changeant mon lecteur DVD qui ne devrait pas être obsolète et marche parfaitement pour les DVD normaux 

Soit dit en passant, je vais être obligé d'acheter un lecteur DVD récent et tout ces modèles lisent les Div-X. Donc, je serai encore plus tenter de pirater.


----------



## kathy h (13 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais bon  le format DivX ne sert pas qu'à lire les films piratés. 

de la même manière que le frmat MP3 ne sert pas qu'à lire la musique piratée


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon  le format DivX ne sert pas qu'à lire les films piratés.
> 
> de la même manière que le frmat MP3 ne sert pas qu'à lire la musique piratée



Certes, mais ils trainent avec eux leurs casseroles et mauvaise réputation.


----------



## Gwen (13 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon  le format DivX ne sert pas qu'à lire les films piratés.
> de la même manière que le format MP3 ne sert pas qu'à lire la musique piratée



Oui, mais entre fabriquer un MP3 de tes CD en 10 minutes montre en main et un DIV X de ton film en 8 heures il y a une marge qu'en général l'utilisateur ne franchie pas. Du coup, vu que je pourrais lire les DIV-X, je n'encoderai sûrement pas moi même, mais, je serai tenté de télécharger des fichiers par contre alors qu'avant je ne l'étais pas vu que je ne pouvais les lires que sur mon Mac.

Tout cela parce que je ne peut pas regarder facilement un film acheté légalement


----------



## golf (13 Décembre 2005)

Encore une fois, vous regardez le problème par le petit bout de la lorgnette :mouais:

Les DRMs que vous évoquez ne sont qu'une infime partie du plus vaste danger que soulève ce projet  

Ce projet veut littéralement crucifier la plus vieille pratique du monde informatique : le "Logiciel Libre"  :modo: 

[Wikipedia]
[Association Francophone des Utilisateurs de Linux et des Logiciels Libres]


----------



## kathy h (13 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, vous regardez le problème par le petit bout de la lorgnette :mouais:
> 
> Les DRMs que vous évoquez ne sont qu'une infime partie du plus vaste danger que soulève ce projet
> 
> ...




Au contraire tous les articles que j'ai cité montrent bien toutes les conséquences qu'une telle loi aura sur la liberté.

En plus de la pétition contre la loi DADVSI qui circule sur internet  = http://www.eucd.info/ ; on peut également signer l'appel pour l'accès libre à la culture en écrivant un mail à :
cpaul@assemblee-nationale.fr

pour les explications concernant cet "Appel" = http://www.temps-nouveaux.net/IMG/rtf/appel.rtf

On peut télécharger un dossier complet et  explicatif en PDF pour bien comprendre les conséquences d'une telle loi , nous sommes tous concernés : tous les liens sur cette page = http://www.foruminternet.org/


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire tous les articles que j'ai cité montrent bien toutes les conséquences qu'une telle loi aura sur la liberté.


Les articles, indéniablement  
Mais sont il lus :mouais: 
Vues les réactions, j'ai comme un doute 
D'où mon post


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, vous regardez le problème par le petit bout de la lorgnette :mouais:
> 
> Les DRMs que vous évoquez ne sont qu'une infime partie du plus vaste danger que soulève ce projet
> 
> ...


Mouai...
Enfin tout ceci reste par définition très franco-français. A ce que j'ai compris, ça va nuire, en France, au développement et à l'utilisation légale/institutionnelle de certaines catégories de logiciels libres.
On délocalise un peu plus la francophonie vers la Belgique, la Suisse et le Québec.
De plus, comme cela a déjà été dit sur ce forum, l'application de telles lois suppose techniquement de considérer la France comme un ilôt isolé du reste du monde. Pas simple.
J'ai comme l'impression que voilà une loi qui va aller rejoindre ses consoeurs dans le grand cimetière des lois sans décret d'application parce qu'inapplicable.
Avec tout ça, ça m'étonnerai fort que MacTheRipper ne continue pas à rester un best seller sur VersionTracker 
Et puis, chez moi, les dégâts sont déjà faits. A 5 ans et 2 ans, ma fille et mes jumeaux sont des addicts du divx et du mp3. Je doute qu'on puisse faire marche arrière chez ces grands délinquants. Maintenant, si pour éviter leur incarcération prochaine, il faut leur mettre des masques de Tijinou et aller vivre en Suisse, je le ferai.


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2005)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Mouai...
> Enfin tout ceci reste par définition très franco-français. A ce que j'ai compris, ça va nuire, en France, au développement et à l'utilisation légale/institutionnelle de certaines catégories de logiciels libres.
> On délocalise un peu plus la francophonie vers la Belgique, la Suisse et le Québec.
> De plus, comme cela a déjà été dit sur ce forum, l'application de telles lois suppose techniquement de considérer la France comme un ilôt isolé du reste du monde. Pas simple.
> ...


C'est gentil d'illustrer ce que je viens d'écrire :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (14 Décembre 2005)

On est sauvé : Le parti Socialisme s'oppose à la loi DADVSI    

http://www.ratiatum.com/news2673_Le_Parti_Socialiste_s_oppose_au_projet_de_loi_DADVSI.html


----------



## totoroi (15 Décembre 2005)

Ben au moins ça promet un débat à l'Assemblée et pas seulement un vote en catimini comme c'était prévu.

Même des députés UMP se lèvent contre ça et demandent un temps de réflexion.

Les députés seraient quand même très mal inspirés de mettre le monde du libre en difficulté, car je pensais que ces logiciels étaient de plus en plus utilisés dans les administrations, notamment pour faire diminuer les coûts et éviter une dépendance déjà écrasante à des produits hors UE.

Or avec les DRM, ces technologies massivement américaines (sans que ce soit péjoratif dans ma bouche) viendront brider nos propres contenus culturels. Ou comment se tirer une balle dans le pied en oubliant que le mieux est l'ennemei du bien.


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil d'illustrer ce que je viens d'écrire :rateau:


Mais je suis un être d'une grande bonté :style:.
En plus, depuis la grippe aviaire, j'ai même arrêté d'égorger les poulets avec les dents.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2005)

Réponse de la Sacem à Daniel Glazman


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2005)

Après avoir consulté tout ce qui passait à ma portée sur ce sujet, j'ai signé la pétition pour les raisons suivantes :

1) Le manque de confiance qu'ont ces gens en nous n'est rien à côté du manque de confiance que j'ai en eux. Ce projet de loi ayant pour conséquence d'interdire toute défense de ma part contre une intrusion malveillante de, par exemple et entre autres, Microsoft dans mon système informatique, j'y suis opposé, ne croyant pas un seul instant à l'honnêteté de ces gens qui veulent me mettre une présomption de culpabilité sur le dos.

2) Les droits d'auteurs soit disant menacés par le piratage ne sont qu'un prétexte fallacieux, considérer chaque copie pirate de quoi que ce soit comme un manque à gagner est une abération sans nom, une étude commanditée il y a deux ou trois ans par le département de la justice américain à démontré qu'il fallait environ 10 000 téléchargements d'une ½uvre pour faire perdre UNE vente. L'immense majorité des téléchargements sont faits par des gens qui n'ont pas les moyens économiques d'acheter ce qu'ils téléchargent.

3) La volonté d'interdire le logiciel libre à pour principal objectif de mettre fin à la concurence des logiciels libres de bonne qualité, pour nous obliger à acheter cher des softs baclés.

4) Techniquement parlant, cette loi permettra aux éditeurs de controler les industriels produisant le matériel et d'éliminer ceux refusant de leur verser des "marges arrières" en leur refusant l'accès aux données des DRM.

5) Bien entendu, il ne faudra plus compter monter une "petite" entreprise d'édition de logiciel, vu le prix des licences des protections à mettre en place. Donc élimination de la concurence émergente.

Il y aurait, bien entendu, plein d'autres points à mettre pour être exaustif, j'ai mis ceux qui me venaient à l'esprît. Il est à noter toutefois que cette loi contreviendrait sur bien des points aux dispositions sur la "libre concurrence" contenues dans cette pseudo constitution européenne qu'on a récemment cherché à nous imposer. C'est pas loin d'une "autorisation de monopole" pour les majors en place.


----------



## kathy h (16 Décembre 2005)

A lire ABSOLUMENT = http://www.framasoft.net/article422.html


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2005)

LIBERATION.FR : vendredi 16 décembre 2005 - 17:23



			
				EDITION SPECIALE a dit:
			
		

> Au titre de la «lutte contre le piratage des ½uvres culturelles», le projet de loi sur le droit d'auteur en discussion à l'Assemblée nationale le 20 décembre risque de réduire considérablement les possibilités d'échanges, même légaux.
> ...
> Libération.fr vous propose une sélection d'articles, d'entretiens, de liens, un glossaire et une chronologie pour comprendre et un forum pour en discuter.
> ...
> ...


----------



## kathy h (17 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> LIBERATION.FR : vendredi 16 décembre 2005 - 17:23



 je suis tombée aussi dessus , mais je n'osais pas donner le lien, j'en ai déjà donné pas mal et je ne sais pas si les macusers savent lire


----------



## BioSS (17 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je suis tombée aussi dessus , mais je n'osais pas donner le lien, j'en ai déjà donné pas mal et je ne sais pas si les macusers savent lire



Le genre de remarques dont on pourrait se passer.
Vu l'engagement des mac-User auprès du libre, et
des pétitions qui circulent, je crois que tu ferais mieux
de te taire..


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2005)

Ben non, justement, vu le peu d'engouement pour ce fil :mouais:


----------



## BioSS (17 Décembre 2005)

Peut-être parceque personne n'a rien à dire..
Je suis le fil et j'ai pas participé jusqu'à présent,
j'ai juste signé les pétitions, c'est tout.


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

m'en parlez pas, cette loi me débecte 
en revanche, je suis pas sur d'avoir pigé toutes les implications quand au logiciel libre en soi...


----------



## kathy h (18 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, justement, vu le peu d'engouement pour ce fil :mouais:



merci 
 

Désolée si j'ai vexé certaines personnes , mais ne pas toujours prendre les choses au premier degré et surtout j'ai l'impression que les gens ne se sentent pas  concernés , surtout ici ( sur beaucoup d'autres sites il y a des articles et des débats  tous les jours et ici c'est un peu mou, ) 

Mais je me trompe peut-être , en tout cas je l'espère car la date est proche


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais je me trompe peut-être , en tout cas je l'espère car la date est proche


Juste le temps qu'il faut pour décrocher son téléphone et demander des comptes à son député


----------



## Sick Boy (18 Décembre 2005)

Dans le cas d'un logiciel libre, le créateur renonce volontairement à ses droits d'auteur. Ca n'a rien à voir avec du piratage. Non?
En ce cas, il y aura toujours un moyen de contourner cette loi (licenses gratuites ou symboliques, etc...).
Par contre je ne suis pas d'accord quand je lis "les users qui téléchargent de la musique ne le font pas pour éviter de payer les CD". Honnêtement, pour quelqu'un n'ayant pas de revenus, étudiant, sans emploi, payer 25 euros pour un CD reste franchement cher. et le P2P reste un formidable moyen de découverte. Il suffirait tout simplement de baisser énormément le prix des oeuvres. Est ce quelqu'un connait la manière dont sont répartis ces 25 euros de prix d'achat du CD?


----------



## kathy h (18 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Juste le temps qu'il faut pour décrocher son téléphone et demander des comptes à son député



Je lui ai déjà envoyé un mail


----------



## Pogo Killer (18 Décembre 2005)

Juste pour vous dire la musique téléchargés sur internet est légale du moins au canada car c'est comme mettre une photocopieuse dans un bibliothèque publique. sur tous les livres, il y a des copyright et quand on le photocopie cela coûte de l,argent mais cela est du à l'ancre et la page que l'on dépanse et non aux livres que l'ont fait des copies.


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2005)

Sick Boy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je ne suis pas d'accord quand je lis "les users qui téléchargent de la musique ne le font pas pour éviter de payer les CD". Honnêtement, pour quelqu'un n'ayant pas de revenus, étudiant, sans emploi, payer 25 euros pour un CD reste franchement cher. et le P2P reste un formidable moyen de découverte. Il suffirait tout simplement de baisser énormément le prix des oeuvres. Est ce quelqu'un connait la manière dont sont répartis ces 25 euros de prix d'achat du CD?


Aujourd'hui le problème est hypersimple et complètement obéré par ces nombrilistes de majors 
Grosso modo, le poste loisir des dépenses n'a pas vraiment augmenté en proportion sur ces 10 dernières années alors que les occasions de dépenses ont augmenté de façon exponentielle  

Entre l'incontournable gouffre à fric que sont les GSM et la taille du porte-monnaie, il y a eu une victime : la musique


----------



## fedo (19 Décembre 2005)

le problème est un peu plus compliqué. avec internet et la musique dématérialisée, le consommateur remet en cause le prix de la musique (aujourdhui, et demain le cinéma). c'est une conséquence effectivement du fait que le budget loisir n'a pas augmenté.
mais pour l'industrie du disque de masse (pas les indépendants qui touchent des passionnés) la remise en cause du prix de la musique est catastrophique pour leur marge.
qui est plus avec la dématérialisation, l'essentiel du budget va dans le support de lecture de la musique (à savoir l'ipod par exemple). il y a donc un acteur majeur qui vient s'ajouter à l'équation, les fabricants des "boîtes à musique portables". plus un fabricant domine le marché, plus il touche de consommateurs et donc les majors ont besoin de lui car il fait l'interface entre l'offreur et le demandeur de musique. ce fabricant s'il lui vient l'envie de distribuer du contenu pourra donc aussi influencer le prix de la musique (il n'a aucun intérêt à un prix élévé).
on a donc 3 facteurs réunis qui pousse à la baisse du prix de la musique, qui si elle n'est pas satisfaîte, créera une crise de la demande (donc nécessairement une baisse du prix...)
alors on a beau utiliser des artifices comme la concentration chez les majors pour réduire les coûts et augmenter les marges on ne fait que repousser le problème.
avec la dématérialisation de la musique les majors ont perdu la maîtrise du prix qu'elles avaient auparavant car de nouvelles variables sont venues se rajouter à l'équation.

mettre des DRM sur tous les logiciels en rapport avec la musique reviendrait à exclure de ce marché tout nouvel entrant. ce qui sur le plan économique revient à légaliser des positions dominantes individuels ou collectives en gelant le nombre des opérateurs de ce marché. voilà bien une démarche de courte vue puisqu'en limitant la concurrence, la loi met microsoft, apple et real en position de force car ils représentent le seul lien autorisé entre offre et demande, et donc grand arbitre du prix final proposé à l'utilisateur.
si on rajoute le fait que les DRM sont proprement inutiles, on arrive au constat final que non seulement on n'a pas éliminé la variable du piratage, qu'on a renforcé et légitimé le rôle de l'industrie informatique dans la fixation du prix de la musique et qu'on a tué l'initiative individuelle sur tout un pan de l'industrie du logiciel.

donc en définitive, je ne suis pas certain que les amendements proposés soient compatibles avec les articles 81 et 82 du traité de Rome, et d'autres dispositions du même traité dont les articles engagent la France et auxquelles les lois doivent se conformer.


----------



## Jose Culot (19 Décembre 2005)

Salut,
Je l'ai signée cette pétition parceque les Belges héritent de toutes les coneries que les Français pondent.
Je trouve navrant, qu'un musicien donne un concert, diffusant sa propre musique et soit obligé de payer des droits beaucoups supérieurs que ce qu'il va toucher en retour. En plus ça me fait ch.... de payer.... et en plus travailler....c'est le monde à l'envers; à la limite du vol.

PS: Il y surement des interdits de reproduire les mots du dictionnaire.


----------



## kathy h (19 Décembre 2005)

Sur le site Framasoft Français on peut lire une lettre que le Maire de Besançon a écrit au Ministre de la Culture et il y a un lien pour voir un extrait vidéo issu du 19/20 de France 3 Franche Comté.

Pour lire la lettre et voir l'extrait c'est sur cette page = http://www.framasoft.net/article442.html

on en parle enfin à la Télévision mais dans un journal régional : A quand au 20 heures ? 

Pour ceux qui veulent comprendre en quoi les logiciels libres sont menacés , A voir et A lire


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Juste le temps qu'il faut pour décrocher son téléphone et demander des comptes à son député



Ça, je l'aurai bien fait, mais ce serait en pure perte, car même si tous les électeurs de sa circonscription lui demandaient de voter contre, il voterait quand même pour, il ne prend ses directives de vote que de son titulaire (mon député est malheureusement le suppléant de Jean François Coppé). :mouais:


----------



## benjamin (19 Décembre 2005)

Tiens, j'ai vu vos signatures ce matin sur la pétition déposée par les gars d'Eucd rue de Valois. Enfin, pour être honnête, je ne les ai pas vraiment vues. C'était écrit tout petit et y'avait pas les noms de famille (je mettrai la vidéo ce soir).


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai déjà expliqué dans nos forums, en France, une loi ne fait pas tout et le plus important dans le domaine législatif est la batterie des décrets d'application des dites lois. Or on a déjà vu les deux extrêmes en la matière :
> - un ou des décrets qui vont bien au delà de ce qu'a voulu le législateur
> - un ou des décrets qui annihile totalement la dite loi
> On peut donc s'attendre à tout avec ces lois bâclées hors vrai débat et votées en catimini.


 
enfin bon, c'est un peu partiel comme analyse, car la loi fixe le cadre sur lequel peuvent s'appuyer les décrets et ceux-ci ne peuvent aller au delà (Légalement, un décret ne peut que s'inscrire que dans les marges données par la loi. Une loi floue permet de faire beaucoup plus de choses...)

Certes, les lois restent inappliquées si les décrets ne paraissent pas, mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue que contrairement aux lois, les décrets sont du ressort de l'executif -> c'est le gouvernement qui prend les décrets, avec le cas échéant, pour certain d'entre eux, un avis du Conseil d'Etat (dans ce cas, c'est précisé dans la loi)...ce qui veut dire que n'importe quel gouvernement aura la liberté d'agir SANS consulter l'assemblée...il est donc un peu léger de s'en remettre à une non application par non publication des décrets.

Et si la motivation est de transposer une directive, il ne fait aucun doute que Bruxelles ira réclamer jusqu'au dernier arrêté de transposition pour vérifier si cela a correctement été transposé...(cela dit, on peut très bien assumer un désaccord, ça sera pas la première fois).

Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé de voir les marges de manoeuvre laissées par la directive en question, pour savoir si la proposition de loi en durcit les dispositions?

Question: cette directive date de 2001...les socialistes se mobilisent aujourd'hui...qui était le ministre de la culture de l'époque qui a voté pour cette directive au Conseil?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Question: cette directive date de 2001...les socialistes se mobilisent aujourd'hui...qui était le ministre de la culture de l'époque qui a voté pour cette directive au Conseil?



Que cherches tu ? À vilipender les responsables ? ou à faire quelque chose pour empêcher ce texte de passer ? Que tu sois de gauche ou de droite, ce texte portera atteinte de la même manière à tes droits fondamentaux, et ce à tous les niveaux (essaie donc de créer un nouveau label, après qu'elle sera appliquée, tu verra que si tu n'as pas le budget d'une multinationale, tu ne pourra pas).


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Que cherches tu ? À vilipender les responsables ? ou à faire quelque chose pour empêcher ce texte de passer ? Que tu sois de gauche ou de droite, ce texte portera atteinte de la même manière à tes droits fondamentaux, et ce à tous les niveaux (essaie donc de créer un nouveau label, après qu'elle sera appliquée, tu verra que si tu n'as pas le budget d'une multinationale, tu ne pourra pas).


 
oulà, t'es très en colère dis donc, alors que je suis tout à fait receptif à ta position exprimée plus haut  

je me renseigne, voilà tout, et c'est déjà un début assez honorable  , parce que il ne t'aura pas échappé que malgré l'impact possible et concret sur la pratique quotidienne de tous, et ben 90% de la population ne sait pas que c'est à l'examen à l'assemblée nationale.. 

ce que je pointe, (c'est certes en marge du débat qui nous intéresse, mais c'est un argument souvent utilisé pour faire passer des textes dans "l'urgence"..allons voir la directive, il y a fort à parier que cela doit être transposé début 2006 dernier délai..) c'est que j'en ai un peu marre qu'on se retrouve *obligés* à transposer des textes dont tout le monde s'est contrebalancé à l'époque, comme d'habitude. Ceci dit, il est possible que la France ait voté contre ce texte, à voir.


----------



## BioSS (19 Décembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> beaucoups supérieurs


Ah ces belges.. 



			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai signée cette pétition parceque les Belges héritent de toutes les coneries que les Français pondent.


Et les français se tapent toutes les conneries que les belges écrivent...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oulà, t'es très en colère dis donc



Pas du tout, j'essaie juste de faire en sorte que ce thread ne prenne pas une connotation politique susceptible de provoquer sa fermeture par nos autorités de tutelle (vertes et rouges, maintenant que le violet à disparu de nos écrans  ). Je préconise donc qu'on ne s'intéresse pas à la "couleur" politique des gens à l'origine de ça, mais qu'on se recentre bien sur le sujet principal.

Ce projet me met en colère, mais pas ton post, je suis désolé que tu aies trouvé ma réaction un peu vive, ce n'était pas mon état d'esprit.


----------



## plovemax (20 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Certes, les lois restent inappliquées si les décrets ne paraissent pas, mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue que contrairement aux lois, les décrets sont du ressort de l'executif -> c'est le gouvernement qui prend les décrets, avec le cas échéant, pour certain d'entre eux, un avis du Conseil d'Etat (dans ce cas, c'est précisé dans la loi)...ce qui veut dire que n'importe quel gouvernement aura la liberté d'agir SANS consulter l'assemblée...il est donc un peu léger de s'en remettre à une non application par non publication des décrets.



Surtout qu'en ce qui concerne la profession que j'exerce ils ont déjà fait le coup : un premier gouvernement fait passer une loi en disant "Ne vous inquiétez pas c'est juste pour transcrire la directive européenne, mais il n'y aura pas de décret d'application."

 Le gouvernement suivant c'est empressé de faire le décret d'application en nous disant "Ne vous inquiétez pas il n'y aura pas de contrôle sur ce point." 

Deux ans après les premières sanctions commencent à tomber.

L'existence d'une loi même sans décret d'application n'est pas à prendre à la légère. De plus je me demande dans quelle mesure un juge ne peut pas ce référer à une telle loi pour rendre son jugement (je ne suis pas vraiment spécialiste en droit)


----------



## fedo (20 Décembre 2005)

> De plus je me demande dans quelle mesure un juge ne peut pas ce référer à une telle loi pour rendre son jugement (je ne suis pas vraiment spécialiste en droit)


il y a plusieurs tactiques. la première consiste à interprêter la loi dans un sens plus favorable pour réduire sa portée au maximum.
c'est ce qui se passe actuellement avec l'article L122-5 du CPI dans sa rédaction actuelle.
le problème de cette solution c'est le risque d'infirmation du jugement en appel et/ou de cassage en cassation. de plus les interprétations varient selon les tribunaux et les cour d'appel, seule la cour de cassation et plus précisément son assemblée plénière peut mettre définitivement fin au débat d'interprétation d'un texte.

mais il y a un niveau de subtilité supplémentaire. le droit d'auteur et le droit pénal sont d'interprétation stricte. ce qui signifie qu'il y a moins de lattitude dans l'interprétation.


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

Bon, c'est le jour fatidique du passage à l'Assemblée Nationale. Le gouvernement a souhaité "l'urgence", pour ce texte, ce qui signifie qu'il n'y aura qu'une seule lecture dans chaque assemblée.
L'urgence, on croit rêver. 

Les initiateurs de la pétition de l'eucd.info ont fait parvenir à tous les députés un mini-dossier sur le texte, les engageant à voter un certain nombre d'amendements d'ores et déja déposés par d'autres parlementaires (UMP ou PS) qui ont régai contre le projet de loi.
Appeler votre député aujourd'hui, demandez-lui s'il siègera à l'Assemblée aujourd'hui et demain, et ce qu'il compte faire. Demandez-lui s'il a reçu le dossier d'eucd.info. Dites-lui ce que vous pensez de cette loi.
Ces gens-là sont très sensibles à la pression directe de leurs concitoyens.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2005)

Pour ma part, j'ai signé la pétition mais également envoyé un joli mail à mon député en lui expliquant mon point de vue...


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai signé la pétition mais également envoyé un joli mail à mon député en lui expliquant mon point de vue...



Tu sais que tu peux considérer que tu n'as pas qu'un député ? Moi, j'ai prévenu de mon ire tous ceux de mon département. Ça m'amusait. Pis celui de la circonscription où je vis, il est mafieux-pêcheur, et il ne sera pas à l'AN ces jours-ci. :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (20 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oulà, t'es très en colère dis donc, alors que je suis tout à fait receptif à ta position exprimée plus haut
> 
> je me renseigne, voilà tout, et c'est déjà un début assez honorable  , parce que il ne t'aura pas échappé que malgré l'impact possible et concret sur la pratique quotidienne de tous, et ben 90% de la population ne sait pas que c'est à l'examen à l'assemblée nationale..
> 
> ce que je pointe, (c'est certes en marge du débat qui nous intéresse, mais c'est un argument souvent utilisé pour faire passer des textes dans "l'urgence"..allons voir la directive, il y a fort à parier que cela doit être transposé début 2006 dernier délai..) c'est que j'en ai un peu marre qu'on se retrouve *obligés* à transposer des textes dont tout le monde s'est contrebalancé à l'époque, comme d'habitude. Ceci dit, il est possible que la France ait voté contre ce texte, à voir.


voir ici la résolution de l'Assemblée nationale de 1999 lorsque la proposition de directive est arrivée à l'assemblée :

 http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/ta/ta0273.asp

quand au délai de transposition il est largement dépassé puisque l'article 13 de la directive prévoyait une transposition au plus tard le 22 décembre 2002 !!

Par ailleurs la France a été condamnée pour manquement début 2005 :

Arrêt de la Cour de justice des Communautés européennes C59/04 du 27 janvier 2005


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

On est assez loin du projet actuel. Disons que celui-ci outrepasse largement la directive, et la contredit en certains points fondamentaux.


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Décembre 2005)

A la demande du gouvernement la seance est reportée à 21h30 (séance de nuit - vous aurez compris ...) et le débat sur la loi DADVSI avec :mouais: NO COMMENT  

heureusement qu'il y a la charte parce que là j'ai une de ces envies de lancer des insultes


----------



## fpoil (20 Décembre 2005)

c'est assez courant ... pas spécialement pour cacher quelque chose ... tractations dans les couloirs pour arrondir les angles surement


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2005)

Ça permet aussi d'avoir un plus grand nombre de "délégations de vote" et de faire voter "oui" à des gens qui auraient votés "non" s'ils avaient été présents.


----------



## benjamin (20 Décembre 2005)

Oui, c'est courant. Et prévu depuis quelques temps.


----------



## fedo (20 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On est assez loin du projet actuel. Disons que celui-ci outrepasse largement la directive, et la contredit en certains points fondamentaux.



le problème c'est que la directive elle même est contradictoire. en fait les directives fixent des "minimum" que les états membres doivent respecter et laisse certaines autres clauses à la discrétion des états.

quand on voit comment l'allemagne a transposé la directive, on ne peut qu'être admiratif.
le problème du projet de loi français c'est qu'il ne définit toujours pas la copie privée. par contre, il la prive d'effet de manière liberticide.
en allemagne on l'a définit, même à singapour on l'a définit (la directive étant issu de traité internationaux de 1996) !!!!!

les ministres depuis 2002 sont complétement intoxiqué.


----------



## fpoil (20 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça permet aussi d'avoir un plus grand nombre de "délégations de vote" et de faire voter "oui" à des gens qui auraient votés "non" s'ils avaient été présents.



faux : en cas de scrutin public (cad avec vote annoncé et décompte publié au jo) chaque député présent n'a plus droit qu'à une et une seule délégation ainsi on ne voit plus les députés courir dans les travées pour tourner les clés...

sinon reste le vote à main levée où il n'y a pas de décompte publié au JO où seuls les présents votent

la séance à repris ... par le discours du Ministre


----------



## kathy h (20 Décembre 2005)

J'ai écouté une émission sur Europe I dans ma voiture c'était à pleurer tellement c'était réducteur...


Je suis vraiment  impatiente de connaître  le résultat des votes et je croise les doigts


----------



## benjamin (20 Décembre 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> faux : en cas de scrutin public (cad avec vote annoncé et décompte publié au jo) chaque député présent n'a plus droit qu'à une et une seule délégation ainsi on ne voit plus les députés courir dans les travées pour tourner les clés...
> 
> sinon reste le vote à main levée où il n'y a pas de décompte publié au JO où seuls les présents votent
> 
> la séance à repris ... par le discours du Ministre



À moins qu'il change son texte, il y aura ça:

"Néanmoins, il est nécessaire de mettre en place aujourd'hui un cadre juridique proppice à l'émergence de ces nouvelles offres, et d'orienter vers elles les consommateurs. C'est l'objet principal de cette loi".

Comme le disait ce matin Julien Dourgnon, de l'UFC-Que choisir, c'est le c½ur du problème. La logique de l'offre, seulement la logique de l'offre, et l'on "oriente" le consommateur dessus. Rien sur une logique de la demande, aucune écoute des avis divergents...


----------



## fpoil (20 Décembre 2005)

citation :
"    *Sanctions contre les éditeurs de "peer to peer" votées en commission*

 
[SIZE=-1]PARIS, 20 déc 2005 (AFP) -[/SIZE][SIZE=-2] 19h32 heure de Paris [/SIZE] -   La commission des Lois de l'Assemblée nationale a adopté mardi un amendement au projet de loi sur les droits d'auteur qui vise à sanctionner les éditeurs des logiciels dits "peer to peer" (P2P), a-t-on appris de source parlementaire.
Ces logiciels "peer to peer" ("pair à pair") permettent aux internautes de mettre en commun des fichiers de toutes sortes stockés sur leur disque dur.
La disposition votée en commission inclut deux cas de figures : il concerne d'une part "la faute intentionnelle" d'un éditeur qui met sur la marché un logiciel destiné à des échanges illicites d'oeuvres protégées et d'autre part "la négligence coupable" d'un éditeur qui "ne fait pas le nécessaire pour éviter que son logiciel soit dévoyé".
Les éditeurs seront, dans ces deux cas, responsables civilement et pénalement de ce délit assimilé à un délit de contrefaçon.
La "complicité intentionnelle sera également poursuivie", prévoit encore le texte.
L'amendement voté en commission répond au souhait du gouvernement qui entendait instaurer "une responsabilité" des éditeurs de logiciels de P2P pour les inciter à ne plus permettre l'échange illégal de fichiers.
Il traduit également "la position clairement adoptée par le conseil supérieur de la propriété littéraire et artistique", explique son auteur, le rapporteur Christian Vanneste (UMP).
Les députés entament mardi soir l'examen du projet de loi sur les droits d'auteurs, les amendements devant venir en discussion mercredi et sans doute jeudi."


à ce Monsieur Vanneste... déjà si célèbre pour ces propos homophobes...

note aux modos : je ne sais pas si j'ai le doit de citer une dépèche afp


----------



## fedo (20 Décembre 2005)

> La disposition votée en commission inclut deux cas de figures : il concerne d'une part "la faute intentionnelle" d'un éditeur qui met sur la marché un logiciel destiné à des échanges illicites d'oeuvres protégées et d'autre part "la négligence coupable" d'un éditeur qui "ne fait pas le nécessaire pour éviter que son logiciel soit dévoyé".
> Les éditeurs seront, dans ces deux cas, responsables civilement et pénalement de ce délit assimilé à un délit de contrefaçon.
> La "complicité intentionnelle sera également poursuivie", prévoit encore le texte.
> L'amendement voté en commission répond au souhait du gouvernement qui entendait instaurer "une responsabilité" des éditeurs de logiciels de P2P pour les inciter à ne plus permettre l'échange illégal de fichiers.
> Il traduit également "la position clairement adoptée par le conseil supérieur de la propriété littéraire et artistique", explique son auteur, le rapporteur Christian Vanneste (UMP).



quelle guignolerie car la jurisprudence prend déjà en compte ce type de pratiques. mais avec cette loi la charge de la preuve est facilitée...


----------



## benjamin (20 Décembre 2005)

Il y a un droit de citation. De citation, justement  (çad extrait plus lien).

Par exemple :

La démonstration à l'Assemblée de téléchargement de musique crée un incident.



> La présence, près de l'hémicycle de l'Assemblée nationale, de personnels de la société Virgin venus faire des démonstrations de téléchargement de musique, a provoqué mardi un incident, les socialistes estimant ne pouvoir "légiférer sous influence" et demandant qu'il "y soit mis fin".
> [...]
> Pour lui, "cette initiative témoigne d'une inquiétante proximité entre le gouvernement et des lobbies économiques puissants".


----------



## ederntal (20 Décembre 2005)

ici en live http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/seance/seancedirect.asp

il ment beaucoup le bonhomme... et noie le poisson!


----------



## kathy h (20 Décembre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> ici en live http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/seance/seancedirect.asp
> 
> il ment beaucoup le bonhomme... et noie le poisson!



Merci pour le lien mais je suis  déjà ennervée 


Edit : Ils ont l'air fatigués les députés et c'est quasiment vide !


----------



## fpoil (20 Décembre 2005)

De toute façon les choses sérieuses c'est pour demain, ce soir c'est la discussion générale et autres artifices parlementaires habituels : irrecevabilité, question préalable et motion de renvoi en commission

ce qui est important c'est de voir le compte rendu de la réunion de la commission des lois de cet après midi pour voir les amendements adoptés ...


----------



## fpoil (20 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien mais je suis  déjà ennervée
> 
> 
> Edit : Ils ont l'air fatigués les députés et c'est quasiment vide !


comme on ne commence pas les amendements ce soir c'est un peu normal, il y a juste les députés de permanence (surtout côté majorité histoire de ne pas avoir la mauvaise surprise de voir l'irrecevabilité, par exemple, être adoptée comme cela est dèjà arrivé...)


----------



## kathy h (20 Décembre 2005)

- en tout cas c'est marrand, d'un côté je regarde et j'écoute le Minsitre parler du P2P et d'un autre côté je suis entrain de télécharger  ( je ne précise pas quoi,  car il y a des choses légales à télécharger  ) 


- Je réalise que  demain peut-être l'utilisation de VLC sera illégale


----------



## benjamin (20 Décembre 2005)

Pfff, le pauvre rhodanien, je ne sais pas où il a appris à faire des discours. Même moi, je fais mieux.


----------



## kathy h (20 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, le pauvre rhodanien, je ne sais pas où il a appris à faire des discours. Même moi, je fais mieux.




et la couleur de sa veste ça n'arrange rien 

dommage car il dit des choses interessantes


----------



## fpoil (21 Décembre 2005)

Christian Paul à la tribune n'arrête pas de brandir un mini ipod bleu ... et n'arrête pas de charger Microsoft pour son monopole de fait ...


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Décembre 2005)

La séance est levée....la question préalable est refusée.....débats demain.


----------



## totoroi (21 Décembre 2005)

Ce qui m'étonne, et me choque, c'est l'angélisme avec lequel cette question est abordée. Que ce soit de la part des lobbies, de nombreux députés, et hélàs de tant de consommateurs, c'est que la culture est considérée comme un bien, une vulgaire marchandise et non un bien commun n'appartenant pas à quelques uns.

Il me semble normal que les lobbies tels que Vivendi, Microsoft ou même Apple fassent avancer leurs pions de la sorte. Ou plutôt nous devions nous y attendre. Nous nous représentons mal ce que la culture ainsi abordée représente d'un point de vue économique. Elle fait partie intégrante de l'impérialisme de nos démocraties. Que serait l'image des EU sans leur musique et leurs films? De même pour la France? Tout cela représente des milliards d'euros.

Ce que je reproche moi à beaucoup d'utilisateurs du P2P c'est de ne pas avoir pensé leur place dans ce système ou de l'avoir ignorée. Parce que pour beaucoup ce ne sont que des produits de consommation courante. 

C'est malheureux la philosophie du P2P ce n'est pas ça. Il suffit de voir Jamendo, VLC, firefox etc... pour s'en convaincre; la logique du réseau est celle qu'il faut privilégier, qu'il partage de la musique ou des logiciels. Le téléchargement utile existe, j'en suis sûr, celui qui permet de découvrir, de partager de créer du sens et de la valeur. 

Il y a un nouveau modèle économique à inventer, et ceux qui profitent de l'actuel n'ont aucune raison de le faire. Et ceux qui téléchargent à tout va (sur le modèle du free rider pour ceux qui connaissent) sont sans doute trop nombreux et profitent aussi de ce système au détriment d'autres. En effet les musiciens, écrivains et autres réalisateurs gagnent assez peu d'argent de par le mécanisme de l'édition. Mais ils en gagnent encore moins à cause du piratage de certains.

Ce que je n'aime pas c'est que ce projet de loi, comme les utilisateurs irrespectueux des autres et des oeuvres atteindront le même objectif: verrouiller la culture. Et pour profiter des films ou de la musique il faudra payer un matériel ou des logiciels hors de prix. Et les arguments caricaturaux des lobbies et des députés cités plus haut rejoignent bien ceux cités par beaucoup. 

Pour info, je cherche à créer un studio multimédia créant des contenus ouverts et de qualité. Le but étant que l'on puisse se l'approprier (grâce aux licences creative common) et refaire une oeuvre à partir de celles-ci, et les partager avec d'autres. Exemple: un court métrage autour d'un poème produit, et autour du même thème les utilisateurs réalisent d'autres courts métrages ou poème qu'ils s'engagent à mettre en ligne dans un réseau p2p sécurisé. Et bien tous les banquiers financiers, conseillers mais aussi artistes que je rencontre me disent que c'est impossible si ce n'est pas protégé, que en moins de deux ce sera sur un réseau téléchargé sans être payé.

J'ose croire que non. Même si quand je vois ce qui est arrivé au type qui fait ratatium je doute (pour info, il avait monté un magazine sur le p2p, dont on perçoit l'importance pour éclairer le débat actuel, qui a du s'arrêter au bout d'un mois un petit malin l'ayant scanné et foutu sur le réseau. Lui il est resté comme son éditeur avec ses dettes et au chômage.)

Bref, il est peut-être temps d'être citoyen et plus simplement consommateur. Car le débat pourrait être le même pour l'écologie et d'autres domaines où chacun doit penser son inscription dans l'environnement. Qui sait peut être qu'un jour un projet de loi fleurira devant l'urgence pour interdire à chacun d'utiliser sa voiture à tort et à travers? Et je suis sûr que bcp crieront au loup.

Nous sommes les premiers garants de nos libertés. Et il me semble qu'avec le p2p bcp en ont fait mauvaise usage donnant l'épée pour se faire couper la tête à des gens qui n'attendaient que ça.


----------



## fedo (21 Décembre 2005)

mouai on pourrait argumenter aussi qu'il semble simpliste de renvoyer la responsabilité du "piratage" uniquement aux P2P et à leurs utilisateurs.
la contrefaçon existait déjà avant le peer to peer, elle existera après. le projet de loi est basé sur une directive européenne laquelle reprend les éléments des traités internationaux de 1996 WPT WCCT, or le P2P  n'existait pas. 
les éditeurs des logiciels de peer to peer copyrightés ne sont pas tous blancs, loin de là.

il y a des responsabilités directes et indirectes (et les 2 à plusieurs degrès), des causes structurelles et conjoncturelles.

le problème de la loi c'est qu'elle laisse persister l'insécurité juridique sur la notion de copie privée (le refus en france de trancher sur la source) et d'en faire une copie contrôlée pour ceux qui implémenteront des protections techniques. il y a ainsi 2 statuts de protection avec une super protection des DRM. donc la loi protège mieux les majors (qui mettent des protections) que les indés qui n'en mettent pas.
il n'y a pas eu non plus de réflexions sur la notion de contrefaçon, mais simplement simplement ajout de nouveaux cas de figures sanctionnés comme de la contrefaçon.

il y a effectivement un problème de modèle économique de l'industrie culturelle mais celle-ci peut-elle imposer, au nom de son modèle actuel, au reste de l'industrie (du logiciel de loisir multimédia en l'ocurrence) ses conditions sur la licéité d'un produit?

la protection des intérêts de cette industrie culturelle nécessite-t-elle le contrôle du traffic des données des abonnés sans autorisation préalable d'un juge (ce qui n'est pas permis en matière de terrorisme...), l'instauration d'une justice privée (aussi appelée riposte graduée...)?

autrement dit, les mesures évoquées dans les 2 questions précédentes sont utiles et nécessaires à l'intérêt général dans une société démocratique?
durcir la loi, est-ce la seule solution, sachant que les majors ont toujours refusé de trouver un arrangement avec les P2P avant les verdicts favorables des procès (ce qui les met en position de force)?


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> il y a ainsi 2 statuts de protection avec une super protection des DRM. donc la loi protège mieux les majors (qui mettent des protections) que les indés qui n'en mettent pas.
> 
> les P2P





Ta porte est fermée......vol avec effraction.  Ouverte vol simple. A la limite on te reprochera de ne pas l'avoir fermée.

P2P = Téléphone gratis et les sociétés de tel. sont souvent propriété de l'état qui aime les sous.


----------



## totoroi (21 Décembre 2005)

Tu as du mal me comprendre: je suis juste adepte du "aide toi le ciel t'aidera."

Ce que font les majors de l'industrie culturelle est incompréhensible et liberticide, et elles seraient sans doute passées à l'attaque pour bcp moins que ça.

Je veux juste dire que l'erreur c'est d'envisager la culture comme ils le font, en demeurant dans leur système de valeurs, comme le font pour moi CERTAINS utilisateurs de p2p et de logiciels (pas tous).

Ce qui me gêne là-dedans c'est l'accès à nos propres biens culturels: il faudra en être consommateur sans les payer réellement mais en s'acquittant de droits d'accès. C'est un eldorado pour eux, et c'est radicalement différent pour nous. Désormais ils auront la loi pour eux, et comme d'habitude un réglement vient s'imposer à nous alors qu'il était possible de réguler d'une autre façon.

Et je maintiens: comment arriver à un accord satisfaisant entre des majors faisant passer un tel texte de loi à la hussarde (allez voir viva zapatero, on est dans le même déni de démocratie à mon sens) et  certains utilisateurs qui refusent de prendre leurs responsabilités dans ces échanges, et vivent dans le mythe de la gratuité?

Je ne vois par exemple pas comment le fait de payer une taxe de quelques euros par mois à son FAI viendrait compenser les pertes de revenus de cette filière? Comment serait-elle redistribuée? Quid des contenus venant de l'étranger? Quelques centaines de millions d'euros ne remplacent pas les milliards que génèrent l'industrie culturelle.

Non moi je pense que la solution est dans la constitution de "majors" du libre (je mets des guillemets) reposant sur une autre philosophie et d'autres valeurs. Bref le meilleur DRM c'est plus l'éthique que des logiciels ou des lois.


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> il y a ainsi 2 statuts de protection avec une super protection des DRM. donc la loi protège mieux les majors (qui mettent des protections) que les indés qui n'en mettent pas.
> 
> les P2P





Ta porte est fermée......vol avec effraction.  Ouverte vol simple. A la limite on te reprochera de ne pas l'avoir fermée.

P2P = Téléphone gratis et les sociétés de tel. sont souvent propriété de l'état qui aime les sous.


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Décembre 2005)

J'ai des ennuis pour poster    ??? Mon iBook rame à l'envoi.  Excuse pour le doublon.

C'est parceque tu es concerné directement et dans tes convictions.
Regarde autour de toi et tu verras l'injustice à chaque coin de rue.
Bien sur, payer pour avoir le droit de se servir de son outil, il y a quelquechose qui ne va pas.
Chacun qui a acheté sa maison , en la payant à la sueur de son front et payée avec de l'argent taxé; doit payer une redevance pour avoir le droit d'habiter chez lui. 
Et comme personne ne trouve rien à redire à toutes les injustices pourquoi l'état se génerait-il??


----------



## fedo (21 Décembre 2005)

> Bref le meilleur DRM c'est plus l'éthique que des logiciels ou des lois.


je suis d'accord, plutôt que designer des coupables il vaut mieux responsabiliser tout le monde.



> Non moi je pense que la solution est dans la constitution de "majors" du libre (je mets des guillemets) reposant sur une autre philosophie


personnellement je pense que le problème vient en partie de la concentration économique trop importante dans l'industrie culturelle ce qui nuit à la concurrence et influe sur les prix (stagnation haute).

un autre problème c'est la surproduction des oeuvres musicales et audio visuelles ce qui dilue le talent et tend à ce que l'on considère ces oeuvres comme des produits de grande consommation comme les autres. tout cela nuit à une perception claire de l'aspect qualitatif des oeuvres.


----------



## fpoil (21 Décembre 2005)

voilà ce qui est important, ce sont les amendements adoptés par la Commission des lois lors de sa réunion d'hier (les amendements votés par la commission saisie au fond ont bien souvent plus de chance d'être adoptés en séance publique que les amendements des parlementaires sauf si le gouvernement s'y oppose fortement):

citation:
"Le rapporteur a présenté une rectification de l'amendement n° 30 adopté par la Commission, ayant pour objet de limiter l'obligation faite aux éditeurs de permettre au minimum une copie à titre privée d'une ½uvre achetée aux seules hypothèses où il sera techniquement possible de limiter le nombre de copies pouvant ainsi être effectuées. Il a précisé que cet amendement permettait de répondre au problème posé par les dvd, dont le nombre de copies ne peut être techniquement limité, et qui doivent par conséquent être protégés contre une possibilité de copie à l'infini, gravement préjudiciable à l'industrie cinématographique."

citation :

"La Commission a accepté un amendement n° 193 de M. Patrice Martin-Lalande, visant à permettre à toute personne assurant une activité de transmission de contenus, sur un réseau de communications électroniques ou de fourniture d'accès à ce type de réseau, d'utiliser des procédés techniques permettant de rechercher les infractions aux droits d'auteur ainsi qu'à la législation interdisant l'apologie des crimes contre l'humanité, l'incitation à la haine raciale ou la pornographie enfantine, après que le rapporteur eut donné un avis favorable à cet amendement."

flicage ....

citation 

"La Commission a été saisie d'un amendement du rapporteur tendant à assimiler au délit de contrefaçon la mise à disposition d'un logiciel permettant la copie illicite d'½uvres protégées. Son auteur a expliqué que cela permettrait de sanctionner les personnes qui tirent profit du téléchargement illégal, en évitant de ne punir pénalement que les internautes. M. Xavier de Roux et M. Michel Piron ayant souhaité une clarification de la rédaction de cette incrimination pénale, le rapporteur a rectifié son amendement. La Commission a ensuite adopté cet amendement ainsi rectifié."


ils vont être contents tous nos gentils développeurs....

pour ceux qui veulent le compte rendu intégral c'est ici:


http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/12/cr-cloi/05-06/c0506020.asp#TopOfPage


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Décembre 2005)

Je suis *dépité *


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2005)

Comme je le disais, notre façon à nous de lutter contre ça, c'est d'organiser un gigantesque boycott des produits protgés.

En moins d'un mois on fera plier les majors et le gouvernement.


----------



## DrFatalis (21 Décembre 2005)

""La Commission a été saisie d'un amendement du rapporteur tendant à assimiler au délit de contrefaçon la mise à disposition d'un logiciel permettant la copie illicite d'½uvres protégées."

Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, les livres sont des oeuvres protégées. 
Si je scanne le dernier Harry potter en venant de l'acheter, et que je mette tout celà sur le web, je serais dans l'illégalité (normal!).

Mais grace à nos Titans de la pensée, le driver du scan est lui aussi incriminé! et hop agfa et autres epsons, délit de contrefaçon, et hop une amende ou une taxe ad hoc dont nous avons le secret !

De même, si je contente de recopier sur, par exemple word, des pages de l'"univers élégant", par exemple.... et hop, MS coupable de délit de contrefaçon ! Attention apple, nisus et autres mellel...

Et si je déclame à la cantonade l'intégralité de" l'ordinateur et le cerveau", ma voix sera t'elle assimilable à un truchement de contrefacteur ? Car qui parle par ma bouche ? (comme dirait Zarathoustra).

Nos dépitants et néammoins piteux députés n'ont apparemment pas encore compris que dans le monde numérique, l'idée d'original et de copie ne correspond à rien: L'original et la copie sont strictement identiques... 

Et si la différence n'était que le fruit de la délocalisation de la pensée ?

Sur ce, je reprend ma route vers la vache multicolore...


----------



## CastorJR (21 Décembre 2005)

pas de news sur le debat parlementaire chez MacG?
pourquoi?

+++


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Décembre 2005)

MacGé est un des rares sites ou le staff est completement muet sur l'info autour de cette loi. M'est avis qu'ils ont reçu des bons Virgin eux aussi 

Par contre les news à 2 balles sur un hypothétique iBook Mactel en janvier du style ce celle d'aujourd'hui on y a droit tous les jours depuis un bon bout de temps


----------



## fedo (21 Décembre 2005)

> Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, les livres sont des oeuvres protégées.



non ca n'a rien à voir. dans le texte de loi "oeuvres protégées" signifient qu'elles sont protégées par des DRM.

ce sont les logiciels de contournement qui sont dans la ligne de mire.


----------



## kathy h (21 Décembre 2005)

C'est un cauchemar, je vais me réveiller   

et bien non c'est la triste réalité , j'espère que tout à l'heure il va se passer quelque chose : Cette loi ne peut pas et ne doit pas passer en l'état.

Les développeurs français ont effectivement du souci à se faire mais tous les internautes également et même ceux qui n'utilisent jamais de logiciels de P2P . 

C'est une future délinquante qui parle ( et nous risquons d'être nombreux dans ce cas ) Allons nous devoir virer tous nos logiciels de nos DD et notamment ceux qui permettent de contourner les protections sur les CD et DVD alors même que ces protections nous empêchent justement de faire une copie privée,   allons nous devoir virer VLC ; OppenOffice et j'en passe....


Il aurait été si juste d'adopter une "licence globale" : de la même manière que nous payons une taxe pour la copie privée sur tous les supports vierge, nous aurions payer une taxe sur le téléchargement sur internet et cela aurait profité aux artistes... mais pas aux producteurs ( pour une fois)  qui ne veulent qu'une chose : Avoir un chiffre d'affaires toujours plus élevé au détriment et des artistes eux mêmes et des internautes.




Edit : c'est simpliste mais c'est tellement évident


----------



## benjamin (21 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> MacGé est un des rares sites ou le staff est completement muet sur l'info autour de cette loi. M'est avis qu'ils ont reçu des bons Virgin eux aussi
> 
> Par contre les news à 2 balles sur un hypothétique iBook Mactel en janvier du style ce celle d'aujourd'hui on y a droit tous les jours depuis un bon bout de temps


Nous avons fait une longue "Une" récapitulative hier, qui présentait les principales nouveautés de la loi à l'occasion de son examen. Après, j'insiste avoir réellement étudié le projet et ses amendements, et rencontré physiquement les différentes partie. Au lecteur, assez malin, de se faire son avis ensuite.
Si c'est pour faire de la démagogie et du populisme qui rappelle les plus belles heures de l'opposition à la LEN, en balançant en news deux lignes du type "le logiciel libre va mourir les majors sont toutes méchantes", juste pour faire beau, pour faire site "engagé" comme je le vois en effet sur certains sites, très peu pour nous. MacG n'est pas un blog qui tire sur tout ce qui bouge et n'a pas vocation à le devenir. Ces interventions font d'ailleurs plus de mal aux initiatives anti-DADVSI qu'autre chose, contribuant à alimenter le mythe des internautes un peu tartes qui crient au liberticide dès qu'on légifère.
Certes, cela aurait pu passer dans une rubrique opinion, là où l'info aurait été séparée du commentaire. Christophe a fait plusieurs édito anti-majors sur iGeneration, si c'est ce que tu cherches. Le reste relève du manque de temps.


----------



## kathy h (21 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons fait une longue "Une" récapitulative hier, qui présentait les principales nouveautés de la loi à l'occasion de son examen. Après, j'insiste avoir réellement étudié le projet et ses amendements, et rencontré physiquement les différentes partie. Au lecteur, assez malin, de se faire son avis ensuite.
> Si c'est pour faire de la démagogie qui rappelle les plus belles heures de l'opposition à la LEN, en balançant en news deux lignes du type "le logiciel libre va mourir les majors sont toutes méchantes", juste pour faire beau, pour faire site "engagé" comme je le vois en effet sur certains sites, très peu pour nous. MacG n'est pas un blog qui tire sur tout ce qui bouge et n'a pas vocation à le devenir. Ces interventions font d'ailleurs plus de mal aux initiatives anti-DADVSI qu'autre chose, contribuant à alimenter le mythe des internautes un peu tartes qui crient au liberticide dès qu'on légifère.
> Certes, cela aurait pu passer dans une rubrique opinion, là où l'info aurait été séparée du commentaire. Christophe a fait plusieurs édito anti-majors sur iGeneration, si c'est ce que tu cherches. Le reste relève du manque de temps.




C'est vrai je l'ai lu et j'avoue que macgé a mis du temps pour en parler, mais l'article est bien et assez complet, et puis surtout,  tous les autres sites en parlent,  et on est quand même censé surfer et ne pas rester que sur macgé


----------



## benjamin (21 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai je l'ai lu et j'avoue que macgé a mis du temps pour en parler, mais l'article est bien et assez complet, et puis surtout,  tous les autres sites en parlent,  et on est quand même censé surfer et ne pas rester que sur macgé


Pour info, je devais faire un truc dessus sur MacG depuis début décembre. Mais je savais que j'allais le traiter cette semaine pour L'Expansion, donc j'ai attendu pour faire coup double.  Et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal, vue l'ampleur du dossier et les contresens possibles.  Aussi simple que ça.


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons fait une longue "Une" récapitulative hier, qui présentait les principales nouveautés de la loi à l'occasion de son examen. Après, j'insiste avoir réellement étudié le projet et ses amendements, et rencontré physiquement les différentes partie. Au lecteur, assez malin, de se faire son avis ensuite.
> Si c'est pour faire de la démagogie et du populisme qui rappelle les plus belles heures de l'opposition à la LEN, en balançant en news deux lignes du type "le logiciel libre va mourir les majors sont toutes méchantes", juste pour faire beau, pour faire site "engagé" comme je le vois en effet sur certains sites, très peu pour nous. MacG n'est pas un blog qui tire sur tout ce qui bouge et n'a pas vocation à le devenir. Ces interventions font d'ailleurs plus de mal aux initiatives anti-DADVSI qu'autre chose, contribuant à alimenter le mythe des internautes un peu tartes qui crient au liberticide dès qu'on légifère.
> Certes, cela aurait pu passer dans une rubrique opinion, là où l'info aurait été séparée du commentaire. Christophe a fait plusieurs édito anti-majors sur iGeneration, si c'est ce que tu cherches. Le reste relève du manque de temps.


Ok désolé Benjamin, autant pour moi, j'avoue que je ne regarde que rapidement les brèves et que je n'avait pas vu la Une d'hier ... Promis je tournerai 7 fois ma roulette avant de poster la prochaine fois ... 

Il n'en reste pas moins que comme dit Kathy H vous avez été longs à donner des infos (positives ou négatives, de l'info quoi) et que la news sur l'iBook Mactel d'aujourd'hui c'est n'importnawak (mais ça fait bien rire)...


----------



## fedo (21 Décembre 2005)

> Il aurait été si juste d'adopter une "licence globale" : de la même manière que nous payons une taxe pour la copie privée sur tous les supports vierge, nous aurions payer une taxe sur le téléchargement sur internet et cela aurait profité aux artistes... mais pas aux producteurs ( pour une fois) qui ne veulent qu'une chose : Avoir un chiffre d'affaires toujours plus élevé au détriment et des artistes eux mêmes et des internautes.



le problème c'est que ca revient à faire de l'exception de copie privée un principe, un mode normal d'acquisition d'une oeuvre dont on ne possède pas les droits d'utilisation (on a pas acheté la "copie offcielle" en magasin ou sur un site de téléchargement légal).
ça aurait des conséquences importante sur la notion de droit d'auteur/propriété littéraire et artistique car on assimilerait ses notions à un simple droit à rémunération. chaque créateur perdrait tout contrôle sur sur son oeuvre tant qu'il est rémunéré.


----------



## kathy h (21 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Ok désolé Benjamin, autant pour moi, j'avoue que je ne regarde que rapidement les brèves et que je n'avait pas vu la Une d'hier ... Promis je tournerai 7 fois ma roulette avant de poster la prochaine fois ...
> 
> Il n'en reste pas moins que comme dit KatthyH vous avez été longs à donner des infos (positives ou négatives, de l'info quoi) et que la news sur l'iBook Mactel d'aujourd'hui c'est n'importnawak (mais ça fait bien rire)...




Oui mais plus c'est long plus c'est bon


----------



## kathy h (21 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> le problème c'est que ca revient à faire de l'exception de copie privée un principe, un mode normal d'acquisition d'une oeuvre dont on ne possède pas les droits d'utilisation (on a pas acheté la "copie offcielle" en magasin ou sur un site de téléchargement légal).
> ça aurait des conséquences importante sur la notion de droit d'auteur/propriété littéraire et artistique car on assimilerait ses notions à un simple droit à rémunération. chaque créateur perdrait tout contrôle sur sur son oeuvre tant qu'il est rémunéré.




oui je sais que c'est n'est pas aussi simple, mais les propositions actuelles sont tellement " liberticides" qu'il faut bien trouver une solution


----------



## stephane6646 (21 Décembre 2005)

Une fois de plus, je reste circonspect devant les nombreuses contradictions de nos politiques. D'un côté, ce débat législatif aux conséquences désastreuses et de l'autre le ministère des finances engageant un projet de réforme au sein de ses administrations pour utiliser open office et dans le seul but de réaliser des économies...


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Décembre 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus, je reste circonspect devant les nombreuses contradictions de nos politiques. D'un côté, ce débat législatif aux conséquences désastreuses et de l'autre le ministère des finances engageant un projet de réforme au sein de ses administrations pour utiliser open office et dans le seul but de réaliser des économies...



Ca prouve qu'ils ne comprennent pas grand chose à ce qu'ils vont voter ...


----------



## benjamin (21 Décembre 2005)

Oui, enfin, le projet de loi ne va tout de même pas tuer OpenOffice, hein...


----------



## fedo (21 Décembre 2005)

toute la débilité de certains amendements c'est de voir les choses encore en utilisant le concept de territoire, or sur internet ca n'existe pas.
rien n'empêchera un éditeur de logiciel de contournement ou de P2P sans DRM de s'installer dans un paradis fiscal des caraïbes et de le proposer aux internautes du monde eniter (à condition que le pays n'ait pas de convention d'extradition avec les USA).
ça se passe déjà aujourd'hui dans un pays en particulier...

le flicage des internautes est absurde étant donné que l'usurpation d'IP est monnaie courante (ça me rappelle une histoire aux USA où la RIAA avait poursuivi un mort...).

quant à l'imposition des DRM ca va renforcer les positions dominantes inviduelles ou collectives dans l'industrie informatique.


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin, le projet de loi ne va tout de même pas tuer OpenOffice, hein...



Sauf qu'il pourra devenir illégal d'ouvrir des documents Word avec ...


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Décembre 2005)

Bon apparemment y'a des députés plus perspicaces que les autres ... lire


----------



## kathy h (21 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Sauf qu'il pourra devenir illégal d'ouvrir des documents Word avec ...



Ce qui serait le comble car bien souvent si on utilse ces logiciels c'est justement pour pouvoir lire des documents word quand on a pas voulu ou pas pu acheter la suite office.


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait le comble car bien souvent si on utilse ces logiciels c'est justement pour pouvoir lire des documents word quand on pas pas voulu ou pas pu acheter la suite office.



D'où la mort d'Open Office ...


----------



## kathy h (21 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> D'où la mort d'Open Office ...




et de VLC , 

et de OSEx
Extractor
MacTheRipper
yade 
et j'en passe , sous peine d'être poursuivi pour contrefaçon : 3 ans de prison et 100.000 ¤ d'amende ( maximum )


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et de VLC ,
> 
> et de OSEx
> Extractor
> ...


Bon on exagère un peu en disant "mort" de ces logiciels car la loi française ne se limite qu'à notre territoire, ces logiciels continueront à exister mais nous on, y aura pas droit, c'est tout ...


----------



## fedo (21 Décembre 2005)

mais non ils ne seront pas morts, ils ne seront plus telechargeables sur un serveur francais c'est tout (et dans le pire des cas). par contre, en belgique ils seront telechargeables...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Bon on exagère un peu en disant "mort" de ces logiciels car la loi française ne se limite qu'à notre territoire, ces logiciels continueront à exister mais nous on, y aura pas droit, c'est tout ...



Et ils vont s'y prendre comment pour l'interdire? en venantr frapper chez toi?
"Bonjour, c'est la brigade de formatage de vos disques durs"


----------



## fpoil (21 Décembre 2005)

ce qui serait intérressant c'est de voir comment la directive a été transposée dans les autres états membres (malheuseument il n'existe pas d'étude comparative sur le sujet)

etat de la transposition dans les pays membres 

par exemple la belgique a transposé la directive en mai dernier ....


----------



## fedo (21 Décembre 2005)

> (malheuseument il n'existe pas d'étude comparative sur le sujet)



sisi mais dans des revues juridiques professionnelles universitaires et hors de prix.

mais pour la transposition belge regarde ici.


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et ils vont s'y prendre comment pour l'interdire? en venantr frapper chez toi?
> "Bonjour, c'est la brigade de formatage de vos disques durs"


Au pire on peut imaginer des moyens de flicage ... genre en s'ouvrant le document Word se connecte à un serveur ...

Mais je suis OK avec toi, ça démontre l'absurdité d'une partie de cette loi ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Au pire on peut imaginer des moyens de flicage ... genre en s'ouvrant le document Word se connecte à un serveur ...
> 
> Mais je suis OK avec toi, ça démontre l'absurdité d'une partie de cette loi ...



Alors que tu peux aisément fermer le port qui fait ça, ou utiliser un LittleSnitch qui, lui, n'a rien d'iilégal


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2005)

il paraît qu'il y a eu un vieux dérapage à l'assemblée avec des gens de virgin venus faire des démos...(je sais je débarque)...fpoil, toi qui semble cotoyer les hautes sphères, tu sais si c'est une pratique courante et quelles sont les méthodes pour y parvenir??? :afraid:


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Alors que tu peux aisément fermer le port qui fait ça



Celà s'apparente à un contournement de protection, donc illégal ...


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> sisi mais dans des revues juridiques professionnelles universitaires et hors de prix.
> 
> mais pour la transposition belge regarde ici.


 
c'est extrêmement délicat de comparer les transpositions, pour la simple et bonne raison que la pratique du droit est très différente suivant les traditions...nous, on a l'habitude de pondre des lois, alors que d'autres ont une pratique plus jurisprudencielle (UK par ex)...


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

Quelqu'un a la chaîne parlementaire?? C'est fini sur France 3 et il n'en n'ont pas parlé...


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Décembre 2005)

Citation d'un échange entre notre cher ministre RDV et un député lors du débat général hier soir... ça va vous faire rire :

*M. le Ministre* - Ces offres rencontrent un grand succès : les téléchargements ont augmenté de 260% en un an. 
*M. Didier Mathus* - C'est normal, il n'y en avait pas avant !

Maintenant on mesure bien qui tient les ficelles ...

Edit : si vous ne savez pas quoi faire voici le compte-rendu de la séance d'hier soir


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Citation d'un échange entre notre cher ministre RDV et un député lors du débat général hier soir... ça va vous faire rire :
> 
> *M. le Ministre* - Ces offres rencontrent un grand succès : les téléchargements ont augmenté de 260% en un an.
> *M. Didier Mathus* - C'est normal, il n'y en avait pas avant !
> ...



Merci je vais voir ça.  

Edit: La vache la migraine...  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Citation d'un échange entre notre cher ministre RDV et un député lors du débat général hier soir... ça va vous faire rire :
> 
> *M. le Ministre* - Ces offres rencontrent un grand succès : les téléchargements ont augmenté de 260% en un an.
> *M. Didier Mathus* - C'est normal, il n'y en avait pas avant !


 


260% de 0, ça fait toujours 0...


----------



## fpoil (21 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il paraît qu'il y a eu un vieux dérapage à l'assemblée avec des gens de virgin venus faire des démos...(je sais je débarque)...fpoil, toi qui semble cotoyer les hautes sphères, tu sais si c'est une pratique courante et quelles sont les méthodes pour y parvenir??? :afraid:




dès lors que tu as une autorisation pour entrer dans le palais bourbon (soit à la demande d'un député, du cabinet du président voir d'un ministre ou de l'administration), on ne te refusera pas l'entrée

après selon la couleur de ton badge tu peux ou ne peux pas pénétrer dans toutes les zones, surtout celles proche de l'hémicycle, genre les 4 colonnes ou les salons


----------



## fedo (21 Décembre 2005)

> c'est extrêmement délicat de comparer les transpositions, pour la simple et bonne raison que la pratique du droit est très différente suivant les traditions...nous, on a l'habitude de pondre des lois, alors que d'autres ont une pratique plus jurisprudencielle (UK par ex)...



ca se fait très bien, il y a des revues de droit comparé et la RIDA (revue internationale de droit d'auteur) est écrite en 3 langues.

les anglo saxons pondent autant de texte que nous...sur le droit d'auteur la conception anglo saxonne (copyright) est différente de celle des pays comme la France, l'Italie ou la Belgique. L'Allemagne connait encore une conception différente.
Mais même entre les pays anglo saxons les solutions retenues sont différentes (le fair use n'existe pas en Australie).

d'ailleurs tout a commencé en 1998 avec le vote du Digital Millinenium Copyright Act aux USA qui criminalise (le considérant comme un crime et non un délit) le contournement des DRM alors que les traités de 1996 ne l'imposent pas. Malgré la séverité du texte,  le rippage des DVD avec un CSS n'a pas disparu des USA...



> dès lors que tu as une autorisation pour entrer dans le palais bourbon (soit à la demande d'un député, du cabinet du président voir d'un ministre ou de l'administration), on ne te refusera pas l'entrée



et oui et seul le président de la république ne peut venir dans l'hémicycle.


----------



## Gwen (21 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Alors que tu peux aisément fermer le port qui fait ça, ou utiliser un LittleSnitch qui, lui, n'a rien d'iilégal



Oui, mais si tu n'as pas authentifié ton post tu ne pourras pas ouvrir le document. On a déjà ce genre de procédure a l'installation de certains logiciels (Missyng Sync par exemple) ou l'activation de certaines autorisation (itunes) mais pas a chaque lancement d'un fichier . 

En gros, dans le future, si tu n'as pas internet, tu ne pourras pas utiliser un ordinateur récent  et peut être même pas jouer a des jeu vidéo, lire de DVD etc. Quand on vois le Rootkit de Sony, il est légitime d'avoir peu des actions des majors du divertissement.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

Un article avec un lien intéressent.


----------



## kathy h (21 Décembre 2005)

ça continue = http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/seance/seancedirect.asp

tres interessant en ce moment


----------



## kathy h (21 Décembre 2005)

et bien Bayerou remonte dans mon estime : tres bien son discours  ( qui l'eu cru ? pas moi )


----------



## kathy h (21 Décembre 2005)

et bien Bayerou remonte dans mon estime : tres bien son discours  ( qui l'eu cru ? pas moi )


Info  : La motion de renvoi en commission a été rejeté


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2005)

je crois qu'iil vient d'y avoir un tournant, là..
adoption d'un amendement :
"Cet amendement porte sur les articles relatifs aux exceptions du droit d'auteur et des droits voisins. Il ajoute, dans le paragraphe consacré à l'exception pour copie privée, une précision importante concernant les copies réalisées pour un usage privé par téléchargement sur Internet.

Cette écriture confère, sans équivoque possible, le bénéfice de l'exception pour copie privée aux copies réalisées par téléchargement sur les services de communication en ligne aux personnes physiques qui se sont acquittées de la rémunération due aux ayants droit."

avec l'idée de préciser la rémunération par mutualisation par derrière


----------



## chupastar (22 Décembre 2005)

Hop: http://www.ratiatum.com/news2699_La_licence_globale_en_partie_adoptee_par_l_Assemblee.html

Une bonne nouvelle non?


----------



## House M.D. (22 Décembre 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Hop: http://www.ratiatum.com/news2699_La_licence_globale_en_partie_adoptee_par_l_Assemblee.html
> 
> Une bonne nouvelle non?


J'ai l'impression voui... reste à savoir comment elle sera interprétée dans les faits et surtout dans la loi écrite


----------



## fedo (22 Décembre 2005)

et bien je me le demande puisque les tribunaux refusent déja de considérer le download pur comme de la contrefaçon (pour un usage personnel, sans utilisation lucrative).

mais le problème c'est plutôt, la fameuse fumeuse riposte graduée (ce qui contredit l'amendement Bloche adopté) et l'imposition des DRM à tous les logiciels multimédias et de P2P (ce qui est stupide depuis la décision de la cour suprême des USA).

sans parler du toilettage possible au Sénat...



> surtout dans la loi écrite


comme ça:



> _l'auteur ne peut interdire les reproductions effectuées sur tout support à partir d'un service de communication en ligne par une personne physique pour son usage privé et à des fins non directement ou indirectement commerciales, à l'exception des copies d'un logiciel autres que la copie de sauvegarde, à condition que ces reproductions fassent l'objet d'une rémunération [pour copie privée]_".


espérons qu'ils n'oublierons pas de modifier l'article 211 et de faire le même pour le producteur !!!!!!!!


----------



## House M.D. (22 Décembre 2005)

Voilà, c'est ce dont je parlais, j'espère que ça ne sera pas mal interpreté le jour du passage au journal officiel


----------



## Delusive (22 Décembre 2005)

Si j'ai bien compris cette bande de bras cassés vient de légaliser le download, alors qu'aucun tribunal ne l'avait condamné ? Et demande pour ça qu'on paie un truc qui fait plus du tiers d'un abonnement internet dans le meilleur des cas ? 
Et les thunes de ce truc là, si je ne fais que télécharger du son d'un groupe d'un pays bien lointain, irons à la StarAc' et autres premiers du Top 50 ? 
Et les logiciels libres ne sont toujours pas plus en sécurité ?
Et la taxe sur les supports vierges est maintenue  ?

Comment peut-on se réjouir d'une mascarade pareille  ?!


----------



## fedo (22 Décembre 2005)

> Si j'ai bien compris cette bande de bras cassés vient de légaliser le download, alors qu'aucun tribunal ne l'avait condamné ? Et demande pour ça qu'on paie un truc qui fait plus du tiers d'un abonnement internet dans le meilleur des cas ?



oui mais le download (dont peu importera la source)  ne serait autorisé  qu' à  condition de souscrire à une rémunération forfaitaire.  mais celle-ci  n'est pas  obligatoire. si tu  ne veux pas y souscrire tu peux toujours downloader sut ITMS ou autre.

toutefois, rien ne dit que cet amenedement soit maintenu définitivement.



> Et les thunes de ce truc là, si je ne fais que télécharger du son d'un groupe d'un pays bien lointain, irons à la StarAc' et autres premiers du Top 50 ?



une réforme est plus ou moins prévue mais c'est clair que les plus diffusés (ou copiés) toucheront toujours le plus ainsi que les producteurs de ces "machins"...



> Et les logiciels libres ne sont toujours pas plus en sécurité ?



non



> Et la taxe sur les supports vierges est maintenue  ?



oui mais ça c'est logique. de toute façon la souscription d'un abonnement supplémentaire pour "downlad" permettrait d'éviter la taxation des HDD de nos ordis comme c'est le cas en Allemagne.
le problème n'est pas tant la "taxation" que son taux effroyablement élévé par rapport aux autres pays.


----------



## Delusive (22 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> oui mais le download (dont peu importera la source)  ne serait autorisé  qu' à  condition de souscrire à une rémunération forfaitaire.  mais celle-ci  n'est pas  obligatoire. si tu  ne veux pas y souscrire tu peux toujours downloader sut ITMS ou autre.


À l'heure actuelle, la jurisprudence suggérait qu'aucun internaute ne pouvait être condamné pour téléchargement (seulement pour upload). Donc bon !



			
				fedo a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon la souscription d'un abonnement supplémentaire pour "downlad" *permettrait d'éviter* la taxation des HDD de nos ordis comme c'est le cas en Allemagne.
> le problème n'est pas tant la "taxation" que son taux effroyablement élévé par rapport aux autres pays.


Je pense que tu rêves :rateau:.


----------



## kathy h (22 Décembre 2005)

et bien je pense que c'est une très bonne nouvelle : ça fait longtemps que je soutiens cette licence car si je télécharge sans rien payer je suis d'accord pour continuer de télécharger en payant  
mais surtout cela devrait permettre aux logiciels libres de continuer d'exister .

Attendons la suite mais c'est déjà un bon début et je pense que c'est en partie grâce à la réaction des internautes qui étaient à 80 % OK pour payer une licence globale pour pouvoir télécharger . 

Et la jurisprudence était contradictoire en la matière : mais surtout avec le réseau Bittorent ( notamment avec aZureus, Bittorent et j'en passe )  il est impossible de télécharger sans uploader en même temps donc quand on télécharge on upload obligtaoirement en même temps les fichiers que l'on vient de télécharger.

enfin  comme le dit Ratiatum.com  :" Il ne s'agit toutefois pas, à l'heure où nous écrivons ces lignes, d'une adoption pleine et entière du modèle de licence globale défendu par l'Alliance Public-Artistes. Il reste en effet à légaliser l'upload, ce qui sera un sujet beaucoup plus sensible encore que ne l'était la légalisation du téléchargement. Dans la pratique, cette légalisation sera uniquement symbolique, puisque la Cnil a déjà condamné à mort toute possibilité en France de poursuivre les "uploaders" dans l'état actuel de la loi. Mais faut-il encore que la "réponse graduée" chère au ministre de la culture ne soit pas adoptée. Car celle-ci, loin d'être la solution d'apaisement décrite, est en réalité le moyen de passer outre la barrière de la Cnil."


----------



## fedo (22 Décembre 2005)

et bien personnellement je ne me réjouis pas, voici pourquoi:

  Cet amendement est une régression :

 _la jurisprudence antérieure était plus favorable au downloader qui n&#8217;était pas coupable de contrefaçon tant qu&#8217;il ne mettait rien à disposition (enfin sur le fondement de la contrefaçon de l&#8217;article L335 du CPI, car en cas de procédure civile sur le fondement de l&#8217;article 1382 du code civil, rien ne garantit que les internautes n&#8217;eurent pas été condamnés à des dommages et intérêts). Désormais il y a une condition supplémentaire celle de payer une compensation. Et cela à une conséquence incroyable, cela rend payant les titres gratuits mais proposés légalement. en effet, l&#8217;amendement fixe comme condition exclusive de la copie privée sur internet le paiement d&#8217;une redevance forfaitaire. Donc en théorie si on télécharge que du gratuit « légal » sans payer, on se met hors la loi.

_l&#8217;internaute ne pourra en profiter pleinement pour cause de tarissement des P2P suite à la décision de la cour suprême des USA, c&#8217;est à la limite de l&#8217;enrichissement sans cause. Cela rappelle d&#8217;ailleurs le paradoxe de l&#8217;introduction des DRM et le maintien des taux de rémunération très élevé sur les supports vierges. De plus, l&#8217;upload sera toujours condamné ce qui fait que l&#8217;utilisation de certains P2P tombera toujours sous le coup de la loi.

_cela subordonne l&#8217;appréciation de la contrefaçon non pas à l&#8217;autorisation des ayant droits mais au paiement d&#8217;une rémunération. C&#8217;est donc la victoire sur la notion de droit à rémunération dans la conception du droit d&#8217;auteur. c'est aussi la mort à petit feu de la rémunération proportionnelle de principe inscrite dans le code de la propriété intellectuelle, ce qui nuira aux artistes.

_qui plus est cet amendement est très facilement contournable...


----------



## fpoil (22 Décembre 2005)

De toute façon ne pas se réjouir trop vite car le gouvernement (comme il en a le droit) va certainement demander une seconde délibération sur l'article adopté et rameuter la troupe avec un vote différent à la clé...


----------



## kathy h (22 Décembre 2005)

et bien tu vas être content car :" Alors que les députés ont adopté hier par une courte majorité la légalisation du téléchargement sur Internet, y compris sur les réseaux P2P, le gouvernement devrait demander ce matin une deuxième délibération."

c'est proprement scandaleux de remettre au vote quelque chose de voter en tout cas !


----------



## fedo (22 Décembre 2005)

> c'est proprement scandaleux de remettre au vote quelque chose de voter en tout cas !


tu sais après il y a le Sénat qui fait aussi ses corrections. mais tu as raison sur le principe c'est pitoyable.

perso je regrette surtout l'absence totale de réflexion sur la copie privée, fondement, statut et limites (qui est réclamée implicitement par les tribunaux) ce qui résoudrait bien des problèmes au lieu de faire de répression...


----------



## fpoil (22 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien tu vas être content car :" Alors que les députés ont adopté hier par une courte majorité la légalisation du téléchargement sur Internet, y compris sur les réseaux P2P, le gouvernement devrait demander ce matin une deuxième délibération."
> 
> c'est proprement scandaleux de remettre au vote quelque chose de voter en tout cas !



art 101 du réglement de l'assemblée nationale :

"
* Article 101*​ * 1 *Avant le commencement des explications de vote sur l'ensemble des projets et propositions, l'Assemblée peut décider, sur la demande du Gouvernement ou d'un député, qu'il sera procédé à une seconde délibération de tout ou partie du texte http://webdim/connaissance/reglement.asp#P941_129927
* 2 L*a seconde délibération est de droit à la demande du Gouvernement ou de la commission saisie au fond, ou si celle-ci l'accepte. 
* 3 L*es textes qui font l'objet de la seconde délibération sont renvoyés à la commission, qui doit présenter, par écrit ou verbalement, un nouveau rapport 

* 4 L*e rejet par l'Assemblée des amendements présentés en seconde délibération vaut confirmation de la décision prise par l'Assemblée en première délibération

"http://webdim/connaissance/reglement.asp#P946_130574


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Décembre 2005)

Moi ce qui m'inquiète c'est tout le tapage fait aujourd'hui à propos de cet amendement, avec des titres du genre "Le Parlement légalise le P2P" je crains que lors du second vote cet amendement soit rejeté ...


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

Quand je vois vos réactions indignés devant le fonctionnement entraperçu du "parlementarisme" à la française, je me dis que :
- il manque décidément des cours de droit constitutionnel dans les formations du second degré
- les défenseurs d'un changement de république ont de beaux jours devant eux s'ils savent s'y prendre.
:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2005)

Je pense que le "parlementarisme" sera démocratique le jours ou les députés iront prendre leurs consignes de vote dans leur circonscription plutôt qu'au siège de leur parti. :mouais:


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le "parlementarisme" sera démocratique le jours ou les députés iront prendre leurs consignes de vote dans leur circonscription plutôt qu'au siège de leur parti. :mouais:


 Tu sais ce que j'en pense de la démo..crassie .....


----------



## yvos (22 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le "parlementarisme" sera démocratique le jours ou les députés iront prendre leurs consignes de vote dans leur circonscription plutôt qu'au siège de leur parti. :mouais:


 
le texte actuel, mais c'est probablement le cas sur d'autres, démontre que ce n'est pas toujours le cas...parce que vu les votes dans lequel on retrouve côte à côte C.Boutin et le PC...:afraid:


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le "parlementarisme" sera démocratique le jours ou les députés iront prendre leurs consignes de vote dans leur circonscription plutôt qu'au siège de leur parti. :mouais:



Alors ça, ça a deux acceptions :

- l'une s'appelle le mandat impératif, très pratique pour justifier les oligarchies
- l'autre s'apppelle le populisme, très pratique pour justifier les régimes autoritaires.


Non, le démago-populisme de la base, c'est généralement une fausse bonne idée.
Le parlementarisme pourrait commencer à être démocratique si on donnait au parlement les moyens de légiférer. Si, donc, il était un véritable pouvoir. 
Nous français, avons organisé une masquarade de séparation des pouvoirs, à laquelle il a d'ailleurs été fait allusion, car elle se traduit essentiellement par le fait que le président de la République ne peut entrer dans l'hémicycle. La bonne blague.
Pour le reste, et comme vous pouvez le constater en suivant les débats sur ce projet de loi, le parlement français peut s'agiter, les moyens donnés par la constitution au gouvernement pour le museler sont nombreux et efficaces. Comme par ailleurs, les moyens parlementaires de contrôle de l'activité gouvernementale sont assez réduits, les jeunes députés qui sont encore bercés de l'illusion de leur rôle parlementaire déchantent relativement vite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2005)

Soyons clair dans le propos, je ne suis pas un partisan de la démocratie, qui, à mes yeux, ne peut prendre que deux formes :

1) demander au peuple son avis sur des problèmes dont il ne comprend pas le premier mot
ou 
2) demander au peuple d'acheter "chat en poche" les promesses électorales, dont on sait ce qu'elles valent, et donner "blanc seing" à ceux qui les ont faites.

Toutefois, n'ayant pas de système de remplacement satisfaisant à proposer, je suis amené à m'en contenter comme un moindre mal.

Je pense (mais ce n'est qu'une simple piste à creuser) que pour faire fonctionner correctement une démocratie, il faudrait que dirigeants et parlementaires ne puissent être élus que contre leur gré, sinon, c'est systématique, le souci de réélection prime sur toute autre considération, et obère toute action.

Donc, cher Rezba*, j'aurais tendance à être assez d'accord avec ton post. 


(*) C'est cool, depuis que tu as changé de couleur, je peux dire ça sans avoir l'air de faire de la lèche !


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense (mais ce n'est qu'une simple piste à creuser) que pour faire fonctionner correctement une démocratie, il faudrait que dirigeants et parlementaires ne puissent être élus que contre leur gré, sinon, c'est systématique, le souci de réélection prime sur toute autre considération, et obère toute action.



Je connais des gens qui ont fait de l'abolition de l'exception française du cumul des mandats (cumul de différents mandats, mais aussi cumul des mandats dans le temps), leur cheval de bataille. 


> (*) C'est cool, depuis que tu as changé de couleur, je peux dire ça sans avoir l'air de faire de la lèche !



C'est aussi un des bénéfices que je retire.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça, ça a deux acceptions :
> 
> - l'une s'appelle le mandat impératif, très pratique pour justifier les oligarchies
> - l'autre s'apppelle le populisme, très pratique pour justifier les régimes autoritaires.
> ...





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mes chéris.
> J'admire votre tenacité à réintroduire à chaque fois un de ces débats dont vous êtes friands, et sur lesquels nous souhaitons qu'il y ait pause, en tout cas dans cette forme.
> 
> Pour vous occuper pendant cette période de frustation, je vous fais une suggestion.
> ...



pas trop frustré de ne pouvoir fermer


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

heureusement pour toi qu'il y a des rezba, lemmy, sinon t'aurais plus trop de choses à dire...


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> heureusement pour toi qu'il y a des rezba, lemmy, sinon t'aurais plus trop de choses à dire...



Il me parlait ? 

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai trafiqué dans mes options, mais je n'arrive plus à voir ses posts.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il me parlait ?
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai trafiqué dans mes options, mais je n'arrive plus à voir ses posts.



merci de m'avoir lu  

mais comme tu sortais complètement du sujet du thread...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

et c'est toi qui dit ça... tout mélanger simplifie sa vie c'est sur...


----------



## kathy h (22 Décembre 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> art 101 du réglement de l'assemblée nationale :
> 
> "
> * Article 101*​ * 1 *Avant le commencement des explications de vote sur l'ensemble des projets et propositions, l'Assemblée peut décider, sur la demande du Gouvernement ou d'un député, qu'il sera procédé à une seconde délibération de tout ou partie du texte http://webdim/connaissance/reglement.asp#P941_129927
> ...



ce n'est pas parce qu'un article existe qu'on ne peut pas dire qu'il est scandaleux de l'utiliser , c'est comme l'article 49 il existe et le gouvenement en abuse trop souvent .


----------



## yvos (22 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas parce qu'un article existe qu'on ne peut pas dire qu'il est scandaleux de l'utiliser , c'est comme l'article 49 il existe et le gouvenement en abuse trop souvent .


 
oui, enfin c'est voir la chose par le petit bout de la lorgnette, parce que nous sommes "partisans" sur ce coup là...si ça permet de revoter des amendements tordus et alambiqués votés à 3h du matin, pourquoi pas.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Les députés n'ont pas l'air de vouloir se dédiré, c'est bon quand même que parfois on puisse se rappeller qu'on vit en démocratie... C'est bon aussi que le débat se fasse entre profanes et ne soit pas dicté par les majors.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2005)

Le gouvernement reporte l'examen des amendements.


----------



## kathy h (22 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le gouvernement reporte l'examen des amendements.



le débat ne fait effectivement que (re)commencer = http://www.ratiatum.com/news2701_DADVSI_le_vrai_debat_repousse_par_le_Gouvernement.html


----------



## al02 (23 Décembre 2005)

Le débat ne fait que commencer ; j'espère qu'il va mobiliser les troupes mieux que cela :


> Coup de tonnerre cette nuit à l&#8217;assemblée, deux amendements visant à
> légaliser les échanges de fichiers couverts par la copie privée via le
> peer-to-peer ont été *adoptés* par un vote à scrutin public par *30 voix*,
> dont 22 UMP et *28 contre*.



On appelle cela la démo-crassie !


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> le débat ne fait effectivement que (re)commencer = http://www.ratiatum.com/news2701_DADVSI_le_vrai_debat_repousse_par_le_Gouvernement.html



Ca laissera le temps à monsieur Donnedieu de Vabres de sacquer ses vilains infidèles qui ont osé défendre leurs administrés...


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Décembre 2005)

Le mot de la fin revient tout de même à Pierre Jolivet (interviewé sur LCI) qui a finement remarqué que la rémunération forfaitaire n'intéresse "que les ½uvres existantes" et s'inquiète avec beaucoup de passion à propos des "½uvres non existantes" (sic). 
On paye déjà beaucoup pour les non ½uvres existantes ; c'est sur que s'il faut payer en plus une taxe sur les ½uvres non existantes, ça va finir par faire cher. 

Ceci dit, j'en ai moi-même quelques unes que je serais ravi de me faire enfin rétribuer.
A la réflexion, Pierre, je suis ton homme ! Fondons ensemble la Société de Rétribution des Auteurs d'¼uvres Non Existantes.


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Le mot de la fin revient tout de même à Pierre Jolivet (interviewé sur LCI) qui a finement remarqué que la rémunération forfaitaire n'intéresse "que les ½uvres existantes" et s'inquiète avec beaucoup de passion à propos des "½uvres non existantes" (sic).
> C'est sur que s'il faut payer en plus une taxe sur les ½uvres non existantes, ça va finir par faire cher.
> Ceci dit, j'en ai moi-même quelques unes que je serais ravi de me faire enfin rétribuer.
> Pierre, je suis ton homme !




Non, ça, ce n'est pas un problème. Les ½uvres non-existantes seront payées par le non-public, tout est prévu. 
La question la plus préocupante n'est pas celle de l'industrie du spectacle vivant, mais celle du spectacle mort.



Bon, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais rigoler avec les concepts fumeux des bureaucrates du ministère de la culture me rappelle une de ces vieilles blagues qu'on se racontait au début des mobilisations des majors contre le pire-tout-pire :


-"Eh, dis-donc, les ventes de bagnoles ont baissé de 6% en France au premier trimestre 2005.

-"Ah ouais ? Ça c'est encore à cause des salauds qui téléchargent des bagnoles sur internet! 


Je vous la laisse pour vos discussions passionnées du ouiquende célébratif à venir.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux DRM !


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Décembre 2005)

En aparté...





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...) Les ½uvres non-existantes seront payées par le non-public, tout est prévu. (...)


Il ne faut pas rêver. :mouais: Au bout du compte, l'argent du non-public, il va sortir de quelle poche ? Toujours de la même, pardi  !


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Décembre 2005)

Je suis le débat depuis quelques temps, mais je n'arrive pas à saisir le pourquoi du comment de la remise en cause des logiciels libres.   
Est-ce qu'une bonne âme pourrait m'expliquer en deux mots en quoi la directive remet en cause les principes du logiciel libre?


----------



## fedo (23 Décembre 2005)

> Est-ce qu'une bonne âme pourrait m'expliquer en deux mots en quoi la directive remet en cause les principes du logiciel libre?


et bien ça concerne plutôt les logiciels libres destinés à la lecture multimédia. le projet de loi prévoyant l'instauration obligatoire de DRM dans le code de ces logiciels. sinon ils seraient illégaux, en France...


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> et bien ça concerne plutôt les logiciels libres destinés à la lecture multimédia. le projet de loi prévoyant l'instauration obligatoire de DRM dans le code de ces logiciels. sinon ils seraient illégaux, en France...



Merci de ta réponse. Donc si je comprend bien ça concerne les logiciels de lecture de contenus multimédias. Mais alors pourquoi une inquiétude pour des logiciel comme OPenOffice. Est-ce du à un effet boule de neige sur tout les logiciels libre?


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> et bien ça concerne plutôt les logiciels libres destinés à la lecture multimédia. le projet de loi prévoyant l'instauration obligatoire de DRM dans le code de ces logiciels. sinon ils seraient illégaux, en France...


... et par multimédia, on entend musiques, films, photos, textes, dessins, etc.. bref toutes les oeuvres de l'esprit susceptibles d'être rattachées à un droit d'auteur.

Ça concerne donc énormément de logiciels, pour ne pas dire la grande majorité, parce que (à part certains comme la calculette) tous traitent plus ou moins des contenus qui pourraient à un moment ou à un autre être protégés par la loi sur la propriété intellectuelle.

Le risque de la nouvelle loi est d'imposer l'ajout systématique d'un système de protection à ces logiciels, et rendre passible de lourdes peines (prison, amendes) le fait pour le particulier d'utiliser des outils ne mettant pas en oeuvre ou contournant ces systèmes, et le fait pour le développeur de fabriquer des logiciels qui ne s'y conforment pas ou de divulguer leur fonctionnement intime (leurs sources).

Exit l'open-source et l'interropérabilité entre plateformes. De plus, comme on constate que la plupart de ces systèmes de protection (même pas européens d'ailleurs) sont soumis à licence, les développeurs devraient traîner un véritable boulet technique, juridique et financier.

Je ne me suis pas trompé dans mon résumé ?


----------



## fredmac75 (23 Décembre 2005)

Voilà une petite news fort intéressante dans le débat sur la dadvsi...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4552214.stm

Il y à quelque chose de la schizophrénie chez nos politiques ...

Et un autre article (je passe du coq à l'ane) tout aussi intéressant (en françois cette fois) : 
http://zeroseconde.blogspot.com/2005/12/pourquoi-les-amricains-de-la-classe.html

J'ai fusionné ta discussion avec celle déjà existante 
yret (modérateur)


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Décembre 2005)

Merci PA5CAL.


----------



## fedo (23 Décembre 2005)

> et rendre passible de lourdes peines (prison, amendes) le fait pour le particulier d'utiliser des outils ne mettant pas en oeuvre ou contournant ces systèmes, et le fait pour le développeur de fabriquer des logiciels qui ne s'y conforment pas ou de divulguer leur fonctionnement intime (leurs sources).



le fait d'utiliser des logiciels sans gestion de DRM n'est pas condamnable présentement par le projet de loi ou la directive. c'est le fait de les proposer sans DRM ou de prévoir des contournements.


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> le fait d'utiliser des logiciels sans gestion de DRM n'est pas condamnable présentement par le projet de loi ou la directive


Tout-à-fait exact. On ne parle ni de l'usage ni de la détention de ces logiciels.

Je me demande donc maintenant si la détention et/ou l'usage d'un logiciel contournant les DRM (pour des raisons d'interropérabilité par exemple) et dont l'édition et la diffusion serait devenue illicite si l'amendement VU/SACEM/BSA passait, ne tomberait pas sous le coup de lois existantes (recel, complicité... ?). Sinon, il suffirait que lesdits logiciels soient fabriqués et mis à disposition depuis l'étranger pour rendre cette loi totalement inopérante... Bizarre.


----------



## fedo (23 Décembre 2005)

> Je me demande donc maintenant si la détention et/ou l'usage d'un logiciel contournant les DRM (pour des raisons d'interropérabilité par exemple) et dont l'édition et la diffusion serait devenue illicite si l'amendement VU/SACEM/BSA passait, ne tomberait pas sous le coup de lois existantes (recel, complicité... ?)


 la qualification de recel serait envisageable si la personne ne peut ignorer que le logiciel a pour fonction principale le détournement des DRM.
et encore cela est soumis à l'interprêtation des tribunaux. mais à moins de fliquer les contenus des ordi ce serait inapplicable.
en conséquence comme tu le soulignes c'est qu'une catégorie de logiciel pourrait être considéré comme illicte en France et licite dans un autre pays de l'union en vertu de la même directive.

 complicité envisageable uniquement si tu fais la promotion d'un outil ou d'une fonction d'un outil permettant le contournement.



> Sinon, il suffirait que lesdits logiciels soient fabriqués et mis à disposition depuis l'étranger pour rendre cette loi totalement inopérante... Bizarre.


 et bien c'est le cas figure toi. il y aura toujours des "sanctuaires" de non droit où on pourra proposer au téléchargement des programmes de contournement. en effet, tous les pays du monde ne sont pas signataires des traités de 1996 de l'OMPI.
et puis les DRM posent des problèmes aÏgus de droit de la concurrence et il n'est pas dit qu'en australie par exemple la jurisprudence soit moins rigide sur les critères d'illiciété de logiciels qui pourraient permettre le contournement.

c'est bien pour ça que certains contestent le bien fondé même du texte qui utilise des critères de territorialité inexistant sur internet.


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Décembre 2005)

Et quand nécessité fait loi??
Ex:   J'ai un iBook combo. Quand je veux graver la musique achetée sur ITMS (avec Toast) c'est refusé.
Moralité, je suis obligé de pirater la musique achetée.
Recel pour Toast et Wire tap pro ?


----------



## fedo (23 Décembre 2005)

> Ex:   J'ai un iBook combo. Quand je veux graver la musique achetée sur ITMS (avec Toast) c'est refusé.
> Moralité, je suis obligé de pirater la musique achetée.



tu peux la graver avec itunes si je ne m'abuse?

mais c'est bien la faille du système puisque la directive et la jurisprudence actuelle précisent que les DRM ne peuvent empêcher la copie privée quand le pays membre décide de la maintenir.



> Recel pour Toast et Wire tap pro ?



personne ne peut le dire tant qu'une décision de justice n'est pas intervenue. pour ma part je pense que ni l'un ni l'autre ne seraient condamnés.
c'est aussi très risqué pour qui quiconque de faire un procès en contestant la liciété d'un programmecar un procès perdu peut signifier l'inutilité du DRM en question ou mettre en lumière le refus abusif d'un concepteur de DRM d'accorder une licence ou encore étendre le droit d'accès aux codes sources ou la décompilation pour cause d'interopérabilité.


----------



## golf (23 Décembre 2005)

Ce qui s'est passé l'autre soir n'a qu'un seul avantage : attirer l'attention de tout le monde sur un débat auquel on a voulu escamoter tout débat public !

Mais on est bien loin du but   

Personnellement, je suis totalement et farouchement opposé à ce prélèvement libératoire totalement inique  
Je n'accepte pas qu'une fois de plus on me prélève une taxe sur une pratique qui ne me concerne pas :hein:  

D'autre part, je vous rappelle qu'on parle de légiférer sur les droits d'auteur et je suis certain qu'une telle taxe, et bien les auteurs n'en verront jamais la couleur 
C'est un constante de nos tristes pratiques, les fonds collectée n'aboutissent jamais aux destinataires :mouais:


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je suis totalement et farouchement opposé à ce prélèvement libératoire totalement inique
> Je n'accepte pas qu'une fois de plus on me prélève une taxe sur une pratique qui ne me concerne pas :hein:
> 
> D'autre part, je vous rappelle qu'on parle de légiférer sur les droits d'auteur et je suis certain qu'une telle taxe, et bien les auteurs n'en verront jamais la couleur


Je partage ton rejet de cette taxe et tes craintes quant à sa redistribution.


----------



## fedo (23 Décembre 2005)

> Je n'accepte pas qu'une fois de plus on me prélève une taxe sur une pratique qui ne me concerne pas



attention tout de même ce n'est pas une taxe, c'est une rémunération forfaitaire de compensation. la différence c'est que l'argent ne rentre à aucun moment dans les caisses de l'état.

de toute façon, le Sénat s'occupera de l'amendement en question, car on a pris en compte que la musique et surtout que l'aval du système. cet amendement signifie la mort du droit d'auteur pour la musique et le cinéma. c'est simple l'argent irait aux plus copiés c'est à dire aux plus exposés médiatiquement. la redistribution de cette manne serait un casse tête invraissemblable.


----------



## plovemax (23 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Je partage ton rejet de cette taxe et tes craintes quant à sa redistribution.


Si je ne me trompe les fonds collectés par la SACEM et les organismes affiliés, sont bien reversés aux auteurs? Personnellement je ne suis opposé à cette taxe que si elle est obligatoire (Je suis peut être un peu con mais je ne télécharge jamais de matériel protéger par les droits d'auteurs, sauf éventuellement ceux mis gratuitement à disposition (fonts, textures icones graph...etc)) donc pourquoi je payerai une taxe pour un service que je n'utilise pas.
Un autre problème à mon avis c'est comment redistribuer cette taxe aux ayants-droits. Quel pourcentage pour quel artiste?
Ce qui me gène toujours dans cette loi, c'est l'imposition des DRM (mon matériel m'appartient et je n'ai pas envi qu'on y mette des espions), et de rendre illégale toute procédure visant à les cracker ou les contourner : mais comment on s'est aperçu que le DRM de SONY était une vrai saloperie : en le crackant justement! De plus cette  loi élimine de fait les logiciels open source qui peuvent lire du multimédia car le DRM ne peut être open source par définition.


----------



## golf (23 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> attention tout de même ce n'est pas une taxe, c'est une rémunération forfaitaire de compensation. la différence c'est que l'argent ne rentre à aucun moment dans les caisses de l'état.


C'est pas gentil de me faire rire, j'ai les lèvres gercées


----------



## fedo (23 Décembre 2005)

> C'est pas gentil de me faire rire, j'ai les lèvres gercées



effectivement c'est un peu plus subtil car le calcul de la TVA se ferait sur le prix de l abonnement mensuel à internet + la redevance.


----------



## kathy h (23 Décembre 2005)

Golf :  cette " licence globale " ne serait pas obligatoire donc si tu ne veux pas télécharger tu ne payes pas .. 

Et moi je suis pour et 1000 fois pour .. Na   ( et c'est vrai en plus )


----------



## golf (23 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Golf :  cette " licence globale " ne serait pas obligatoire donc si tu ne veux pas télécharger tu ne payes pas ..


Allons Kathy, tu comptes sur le déclaratif 
T'es pas naïve à ce point là :rateau: 
Et tu crois que le lobby des FAI va se laisser mettre sur le dos de nouvelles obligations :mouais:


Non, décidément, non, il n'y a strictement rien qui tient debout dans cette affaire :afraid:
A commencer, désolé de revenir là dessus mais la musique p2p obère tout dans ce bordel, par le DRM appliqué aux logiciels libres :mouais:


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> tu peux la graver avec itunes si je ne m'abuse?




Justement NON. 
J'ai chargé virtuel Burner et ça n'a pas marché.
J'ai fait des recherches et des essais via le modo iTunes macgé, ça n'a pas marché...ensuite la débroulle.


----------



## fedo (23 Décembre 2005)

José je ne sais quoi te répondre, fait comme tu le sens.

sinon une lecture toujours intéressante, l'avis de phillipe Astor.


----------



## kathy h (23 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Allons Kathy, tu comptes sur le déclaratif
> T'es pas naïve à ce point là :rateau:
> Et tu crois que le lobby des FAI va se laisser mettre sur le dos de nouvelles obligations :mouais:
> 
> ...




Oui mais il va bien falloir un jour ou l'autre légiférer  sur ce problème  sinon certains Tribunaux vont  continuer de condamner et d'autres relaxer. Il va falloir prendre une position et légaliser une bonne fois pour toute,  ou au moins dépénaliser ,(  et qu'on en profite par la même occasion pour dépénaiser l'usage de cannabis lol ) 
Par ailleurs même si le principe d'un licence était voté de toute manière on sera obligé d'autoriser aussi l'upload car sans mise à disposition de fichier pas de téléchargement donc payer pour un téléchargement si personne n'a le droit de mettre des fichiers à disposition c'est absurde.

Il y a donc des contradictions dans tous les domaines et c'est sans doute pour cela que la licence globale ne sera pas votée car sinon il faudrait aussi autoriser l'upload .

Non je pense qu'il faut au moins dépénaliser le téléchargement et surtout ne pas confier la répression à un organisme privé ou semi  administratif : le coup de la lettre recommandée et de l'amende est inacceptable en droit français car cela revient à créer une procédure d'exception qui n'est donc plus judiciaire . En fait la situation actuelle est plus protectrice des droits de l'individu que ce qui est proposé


----------



## fedo (23 Décembre 2005)

> Par ailleurs même si le principe d'un licence était voté de toute manière on sera obligé d'autoriser aussi l'upload car sans mise à disposition de fichier pas de téléchargement donc payer pour un téléchargement si personne n'a le droit de mettre des fichiers à disposition c'est absurde.



ca veut dire la fin du droit d'auteur ni plus ni moins. c'est bien pour ça que l'amendement voté est une tartufferie.



> Oui mais il va bien falloir un jour ou l'autre légiférer sur ce problème sinon certains Tribunaux vont continuer de condamner et d'autres relaxer.



actuellement tous les tribunaux relaxent le download pur sur le plan pénal.



> surtout ne pas confier la répression à un organisme privé ou semi administratif : le coup de la lettre recommandée et de l'amende est inacceptable en droit français car cela revient à créer une procédure d'exception qui n'est donc plus judiciaire . En fait la situation actuelle est plus protectrice des droits de l'individu que ce qui est proposé



je suis entièrement d'accord, la procédure civile et pénale ne doivent pas être contournées pour des intérêts privés.
mais la licence globale=flicage de toute les connexions internet haut débit...


----------



## kathy h (23 Décembre 2005)

oui mais lorsque l'on télécharge un fichier il est impossible de télécharger ce fichier sans le partager en même temps . Ce partage du fichier que l'on télécharge est-il considéré comme de l'upload ? voilà la difficulté dans les faits ; or c'est le principe même du P2P. 
pour moi cela n'a rien à voir avec la mise à disposition d'un fichier puisque l'on ne peut pas télécharger sans partage le fichier que l'on est entrain de télécharger ( d'ailleurs le réglage minimum de l'upload est 1 puisque 0 = illimité en tout cas pour les clients Bitorrents c'est ainsi ) 

il faut donc différencier l'upload pur et le partage d'un fichier que l'on est entrain de télécharger

je pense que c'est à l'artiste de choisir ( comme actuellement sur les sites ou l'on peut télécharger librement,t de la musique ) si il souhaite oui ou non mettre ses oeuvres à disposition gratuitement ou non mais pas l'imposer )


----------



## fedo (23 Décembre 2005)

> Ce partage du fichier que l'on télécharge est-il considéré comme de l'upload ? voilà la difficulté dans les faits ; or c'est le principe même du P2P.


et oui, or ces députés n'ont pas prévu de modifier l'article sur la mise à dispostion...



> il faut donc différencier l'upload pur et le partage d'un fichier que l'on est entrain de télécharger


cette question est actuellement floue en jurisprudence, c'est plutôt la mise à disposition massive (comme sur direct connect) condamné.



> je pense que c'est à l'artiste de choisir ( comme actuellement sur les sites ou l'on peut télécharger librement,t de la musique ) si il souhaite oui ou non mettre ses oeuvres à disposition gratuitement ou non mais pas l'imposer )


oui mais dans l'économie de la musique il y a aussi les producteurs (bien souvent les artistes ont leur propre société de production...) qui payent les frais de studio, promo ect...

ce qui me fait marrer c'est qu'en grande bretagne on propose des abonnements internet haut débits avec une option vers playlouder non obligatoire où peut partager et downloader des fichiers (mais DRMisés).
mais en France il faut toujours en passer par la loi impossible de s'accorder autrement.


----------



## kathy h (24 Décembre 2005)

Il serait effectivement intéressant que la jurisprudence ( ou la loi si une loi se prononce sur ce point) fasse la différence entre 3 choses:

1-Le téléchargement seul mais ce n'est alors plus du "P2P " ( mais je ne connais pas de logiciel de P2P, en tout cas pas via les clients BitTorrent , qui permette de télécharger un fichier sans le partager en même temps)

2- le téléchargement d'un fichier et le partage du fichier téléchargé ( puisque c'est le principe même du P2P sans partage pas de P2P ) 

3- L'upload : c'est à dire la mise à disposition d'un fichier ( DivX ou MP3 ou peu importe le format ) 

Mais tout cela est bien hypocrite car si personne ne met de fichier en upload personne ne peut télécharger et donc personne ne peut partager.

Ainsi si la licence globale était votée ( mais dans la pratique c'est compliqué) il faudrait bien légiférer sur l'upload afin que celui ci soit autorisé, on ne peut pas d'un côté" dire aux internautes vous allez payer une certaine somme tous les mois pour pouvoir télécharger si d'un autre côté on sanctionne sévèrement la mise à disposition car à terme il y aura de moins en moins de personnes qui mettront des fichiers à disposition et donc on payera pour rien.

Et si c'est pour au final pouvoir télécharger simplement des fichiers dit  libres de droit on peut déjà le faire et en toute légalité sans rien payer. Il y a de nombreux sites de téléchargement de musique gratuite.

Pour les films c'est encore une autre histoire : actuellement il y a des films que l'on peut télécharger en toute légalité ( enfin sous réserve quand même ) ce sont les films de plus de 30 ans et notamment la nuit des morts vivants que l'on trouve sur un site de téléchargement de film et vidéo  autorisés.

Parallèlement Le problème de la copie privé reste entier et j'ai bien peur que les majors limitent au maximum le nombre de copies. 

Quant aux sanctions ( non judiciaires ) prévues : j'en parle plus haut je ne vais donc pas vous souler avec ça de nouveau , mais ce point est très  grave car ce n'est plus la justice qui sanctionnera mais une police privée donc pas de procédure pénale et pas de respect des droits de la défense.


----------



## fedo (24 Décembre 2005)

> Mais tout cela est bien hypocrite car si personne ne met de fichier en upload personne ne peut télécharger et donc personne ne peut partager.
> 
> Ainsi si la licence globale était votée ( mais dans la pratique c'est compliqué) il faudrait bien légiférer sur l'upload afin que celui ci soit autorisé, on ne peut pas d'un côté" dire aux internautes vous allez payer une certaine somme tous les mois pour pouvoir télécharger si d'un autre côté on sanctionne sévèrement la mise à disposition car à terme il y aura de moins en moins de personnes qui mettront des fichiers à disposition et donc on payera pour rien.


 
c'est bien ce dont je parlais quand je parlais de la tartufferie de cet amendement qui peut paraître pragmatique mais qui ne sert à rien étant donné que l'upload ne peut être légalisé (sous quelque forme que ce soit même la mise en partage d'un fichier en download) sans dommages collatéraux très importants sur l'économie. au surplus, le partage pourrait être sanctionné sur d'autres fondements que ceux de la propriété littéraire et artistique, comme de la concurrence déloyale (sur le fondement de 1382 plutôt que les articles du code du commerce). c'est le cas au japon par exemple.

de plus quand tu regardes la jurisprudence internationale qui est en train de se dessiner sur le P2P, il est clair que certains réseaux vont s'arrêter où changer de forme (c'est déjà le cas de certains d'entre eux dont imesh). il faut se rendre à l'évidence l'offre va diminuer sur le P2P.
 donc effectivement on risque de payer une redevance pour pas grand chose, et comme tu le dis c'est à la limite de l'enrichissement sans cause, un peu comme la redevance actuelle sur les supports vierges depuis l'implémentation en masse des DRM.



> t si c'est pour au final pouvoir télécharger simplement des fichiers dit libres de droit on peut déjà le faire et en toute légalité sans rien payer. Il y a de nombreux sites de téléchargement de musique gratuite.


 
 c'est même pire que ça ! puisqu'il faudrait qu'il soit précisé qu'ils sont libres de droit (copyleft) pour pouvoir les télécharger légalement sans avoir à payer la redevance. s'ils sont simplement disponibles pour un usage personnel et strictement privé, il faudra payer la redevance pour être dans la légalité, quel recul !




> Parallèlement Le problème de la copie privé reste entier et j'ai bien peur que les majors limitent au maximum le nombre de copies.


 
 oui les DRM seront de plus en plus "hard" et foireux...



> Quant aux sanctions ( non judiciaires ) prévues : j'en parle plus haut je ne vais donc pas vous souler avec ça de nouveau , mais ce point est très grave car ce n'est plus la justice qui sanctionnera mais une police privée donc pas de procédure pénale et pas de respect des droits de la défense.


 
 c'est le plus inquiétant cette justice d'exception (la encore la volonté de pragmatisme...).


----------



## paradize (27 Décembre 2005)

Alors, ce matin, jparlais avec une fille sur msn, elle me dit "trop bien, jsuis en train de télécharger des films qui sont au cinéma en ce moment !!!"

Alors je lui explique que c interdit, jlui met qques liens qui indiquent les risques encourus, etc....

Elle me dit "jm'en fous, ds qques jours, ce sera totalement légal"   

Je suis choquée, ça m'a tellement coupé la chique que je pouvais plus rien lui dire. J'avais perdu tout mes arguments, tout c'est écroulé...

Jlui est dit que je lui payerais pas les amendes, ce sera ses parents.....


----------



## Imaginus (27 Décembre 2005)

"L'imbécilité populaire aura toujours raison du bon sens". 

Elle connait les risques maitenant si elle choisit de les ignorer tant pis pour elle. 
Remarque avec l'augmentation spectaculaire du traffic P2P en ce moment elle pourrait bien passé au travers...

Moué...


----------



## kathy h (27 Décembre 2005)

Article a lire en faveur de la licence globale : vraiment tres bien cet article :

http://www.framasoft.net/article416.html


----------



## fedo (27 Décembre 2005)

c'est surtout que toutes les poursuites en france sont suspendues depuis quelques mois. 
aux USA des cinémas ferment. certes, le P2P n'est pas responsables de tout mais qu'on dit "le téléchargement ne nuit pas aux ventes", il nuit quand même à des activités économiques en bout de chaîne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout que toutes les poursuites en france sont suspendues depuis quelques mois.
> aux USA des cinémas ferment. certes, le P2P n'est pas responsables de tout mais qu'on dit "le téléchargement ne nuit pas aux ventes", il nuit quand même à des activités économiques en bout de chaîne.



Faut pas pousser, les ventes de DVD provoquent bien plus de fermetures de salles que le pear to pear.


----------



## fpoil (27 Décembre 2005)

un article interressant qui parle de ce qui peut arriver à tous un tas de sites qui parlent de gravure et autres :

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/25643-Directive-sur-le-droit-dauteur-le-cas-pratiq.htm

(lien touvé sur macDK)


----------



## fedo (28 Décembre 2005)

> Faut pas pousser, les ventes de DVD provoquent bien plus de fermetures de salles que le pear to pear.


étant donné que les DVD sortent plusieurs mois apres la sortie des films je vois mal comment ils génent l exploitation en salle des films.
 par contre en divx, on trouve les films parfois même avant la sortie.

je n'ai aucune pitié pour les majors mais du cinéma de qualité comme MK2 ou des distributeurs comme BAC films c'est vraiment dommage.

sachant qu'en plus le cinéma américain finance le cinéma français sur la vente des tickets de cinéma...ça fait 2 ans que les cinémas morflent mais le DVD existent depuis 7-8 ans à grande échelle.

le problème c'est l'amortissement des films nouveaux qui sera plus long ce qui limite les budgets de production. après la loi des rendements décroissants fait le reste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> étant donné que les DVD sortent plusieurs mois apres la sortie des films je vois mal comment ils génent l exploitation en salle des films.
> par contre en divx, on trouve les films parfois même avant la sortie.
> 
> je n'ai aucune pitié pour les majors mais du cinéma de qualité comme MK2 ou des distributeurs comme BAC films c'est vraiment dommage.
> ...



Ça, ça concerne peut-être 1% des entrées, tout du moins en France, l'immense majorité des téléchargeurs de film que je connais téléchargent les films que leur finances ne permettent pas d'aller voir au cinéma. Ce sont en général des lycéens voir des collégiens, dont les moyens financiers sont limités, et qui vont au "ciné" chaque fois qu'ils peuvent. D'ailleurs, ils téléchargent souvent des films qu'ils y ont vu.


----------



## fedo (28 Décembre 2005)

> Ça, ça concerne peut-être 1% des entrées, tout du moins en France


 
 ça procéde un peu par affirmation. la vérité c'est que personne n'est capable de détailler l'impact mais il est là. bien qu'il ne faille pas non plus surestimer la responsabilité des échanges.
 je crois qu'il faut éviter de généraliser des comportements en l'absence d'études précises et indépendantes (les études les plus intéressantes ont été faîtes aux USA par des universités).



> l'immense majorité des téléchargeurs de film que je connais téléchargent les films que leur finances ne permettent pas d'aller voir au cinéma. Ce sont en général des lycéens voir des collégiens, dont les moyens financiers sont limités, et qui vont au "ciné" chaque fois qu'ils peuvent. D'ailleurs, ils téléchargent souvent des films qu'ils y ont vu.


 
 perso j'aime pas trop l'argument du style "je télécharge ce que j'irais pas voir" ou "ce que je peux pas acheter". si on vit dans une société basée sur la propriété privée (y compris sur la propriété intellectuelle), on ne peut pas se permettre d'acquérir le patrimoine d'autrui en grande quantité unilatéralement. télécharger c'est quand même profiter de la fraude commise par autrui.
 en plus, et c'est bien pire au bout du compte, c'est considérer une oeuvre audio visuelle comme un produit de consommation courante sans considérer la création artistique (OK tous les films ne sont pas supers créatifs, mais peu importe). car c'est ce qui se passe aux USA dans leur conception de la protection juridique des oeuvres de l'esprit. en gros, le copyright US détaille le droit de copie en considérant l'oeuvre comme une marchandise comme une autre. dans la conception américaine le téléchargement sans autorisation préalable est considéré comme illégal en toute logique car la diffusion d'une oeuvre appartient exclusivement à ceux qu'ils l'ont financé.
 si l'ampleur du téléchargement ne décroît pas on risque tout simplement d'adapter encore plus de règles issues du copyright US chez nous, voire pire la conception australienne où la copie privée n'est pas autorisée.


----------



## BBen (28 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> étant donné que les DVD sortent plusieurs mois apres la sortie des films je vois mal comment ils génent l exploitation en salle des films.
> par contre en divx, on trouve les films parfois même avant la sortie..



Un exemple perso. : je n'ai *jamais* téléchargé un seul film en P2P (eh si !), et pourtant je ne vais plus que très peu au cinéma. 

Pourquoi :

1- * c'est trop cher *, la place entre 8 et 10 euros, ça dépasse désormais mes limites. En couple, j'y vais 1 fois par mois en moyenne (voire moins). Et j'imagine le coût pour les familles... Non, le cinéma n'est plus un loisir populaire. 
2- argument secondaire : *trop de films / rotation trop rapide *. Comme je suis un peu lent à la détente, souvent lorsque je me rend compte qu'il y a un film qui devrait me plaire à l'affiche, ben c'est trop tard il n'y est plus...
3- j'ai un super * vidéo-club en bas de chez moi *, qui reçoit toutes les nouveautés dès qu'elles sortent en DVD, alors c'est la que je me sert. C'est donc lui, en bout  de chaine, qui en profite le plus. A 1¤50 le film, c'est raisonnable. 
Et je ne dois pas être le seul : il y a une fréquentation du tonnerre, et un autre vidéo-club du même type un poil plus loin qui cartonne pareil. Les deux ont ouvert relativement récemment. 

J'ajouterai que j'achète très peu de DVD (trop cher aussi). Ou je n'achete que des "fims cultes" pour moi, pour ma collec. exposée dans le salon. 

Le Vidéo-Club est un vieux moyen physique légal de voir des films qu'on ne veut/peut pas voir au ciné. Pourquoi ne pas chercher à inventer l'équivalent en version "monde moderne" (i.e. : via internet).

Perso., j'attend avec impatience un "iTunes VideoStore", où l'on pourrait louer son film depuis son canapé via iTumes (ou FontRow...), parmi un choix de milliers de titres. Si le prix est raisonnable (1¤99 maxi), ça devrait cartonner comme le music Store. 
Ca me parait la bonne solution.

En attendant, le coup de la police de l'internet comme de la licence globale, je ne suis pas convaincu... Je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux que les députés remettent en chantier le texte complet, et repporte l'examen d'un éventuel texte de loi de quelques mois, car la réflexion sur ce sujet est très loin d'être aboutie il me semble...


----------



## fedo (28 Décembre 2005)

> Le Vidéo-Club est un vieux moyen physique légal de voir des films qu'on ne veut/peut pas voir au ciné. Pourquoi ne pas chercher à inventer l'équivalent en version "monde moderne" (i.e. : via internet).



ca existe via des modèles comme netflix mais ca passe par le support DVD.



> j'attend avec impatience un "iTunes VideoStore", où l'on pourrait louer son film depuis son canapé via iTumes (ou FontRow...), parmi un choix de milliers de titres. Si le prix est raisonnable (1¤99 maxi), ça devrait cartonner comme le music Store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



louer ou acheter ? c'est-à-dire un modèle d'achat au détail (comme ITMS) ou un modèle d'abonnement (comme napster) ou pay per view style j'achète une seule ou plusieurs diffusions.
ca existe plus ou moins avec des sytèmes comma maligne TV de france telecom.



> n attendant, le coup de la police de l'internet comme de la licence globale, je ne suis pas convaincu...



je suis totalement d'accord.



> Je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux que les députés remettent en chantier le texte complet, et repporte l'examen d'un éventuel texte de loi de quelques mois, car la réflexion sur ce sujet est très loin d'être aboutie il me semble...



malheursement le texte à 3 ans de retard et la France doit le transposer le plus rapidement possible du fait de sa condamnation par la CJCE.


----------



## BBen (28 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> louer ou acheter ? c'est-à-dire un modèle d'achat au détail (comme ITMS) ou un modèle d'abonnement (comme napster) ou pay per view style j'achète une seule ou plusieurs diffusions.
> ca existe plus ou moins avec des sytèmes comma maligne TV de france telecom.



Je verrai plutôt un modèle du type location, avec droit de regarder ton film autant que tu le voudras sur 24/48h, + protection anti-copie. Ca permettrai de maintenir des prix bas (et donc de bien cartonner). 
Si tu passes à de la vente, ça va couter bcp plus cher à télécharger forcément, et donc ce sera bcp moins populaire.

OK pour dire que ce n'est pas avant-gardiste comme solution, plusieurs sociétés y allant de leur tentative d'offre sur le secteur (je suis chez Free, et ils en ont une de ce type par exemple), mais ce sont des offres qui se cherchent actuellement et aucune n'a persé. 

C'est à dire qu'on est à peu près dans la situation des balladeurs MP3 avant l'arrivée de l'iPod... Apple (ou un autre) pourrait débarquer en 2006 avec LA formule qui fait mouche dans ce domaine. 
Et pourquoi Apple plus qu'un autre ? Ben c'est une solution que je vois très bien se développer en parallèle avec la maturation des media-center... 
Un iTunes Vidéo Store piloté sous FontRow, ça aurait de la gueule, non ?...


----------



## fedo (28 Décembre 2005)

> OK pour dire que ce n'est pas avant-gardiste comme solution, plusieurs sociétés y allant de leur tentative d'offre sur le secteur (je suis chez Free, et ils en ont une de ce type par exemple), mais ce sont des offres qui se cherchent actuellement et aucune n'a persé.



en fait, les offres étaient limitées par la chronologie des médias. la VOD n'avait pas encore était insérée, maintenant c'est fait. la charte prévoit une release à 33 semaines de la sortie en salle pour la VOD.



> Je verrai plutôt un modèle du type location, avec droit de regarder ton film autant que tu le voudras sur 24/48h, + protection anti-copie. Ca permettrai de maintenir des prix bas (et donc de bien cartonner).



perso je suis enclin à des autorisations de streaming sur 24/48H plutôt qu'un chargement complet. ça pourrait éviter le recours à un lecteur multimédia particulier de type iTunes ou WMP obligatoire pour profiter du système.  ce qui excluerait  les autres lecteurs (real, VLC...)et les linuxiens.


----------



## BBen (28 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> perso je suis enclin à des autorisations de streaming sur 24/48H plutôt qu'un chargement complet. ça pourrait éviter le recours à un lecteur multimédia particulier de type iTunes ou WMP obligatoire pour profiter du système.  ce qui excluerait  les autres lecteurs (real, VLC...)et les linuxiens.



Je vote pour.  

Mais connaissant Apple, je sens plutôt le fichier au format H.264, lisible seulement par QuickTime bien sûr, et qui s'autodédruit dans les 24h (comme dans Mission Impossible, avec un méga-effet "grosse fumée blanche"...  )


----------



## trevise (28 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> malheursement le texte à 3 ans de retard et la France doit le transposer le plus rapidement possible du fait de sa condamnation par la CJCE.


entre parenthèse, ce n'est pas le premier texte européen qui a du retard, et ça n'a jamais empêché nos gouvernants de dormir. Combien de directives sur la chasse sont totalement inappliqués en France (et le resteront probablement jusqu'à la nuit des temps) ? J'ai même le souvenir d'une directive de 1979 obligeant à restreindre les périodes de chasse, et qui non seulement n'a jamais été appliquée, mais qui a même subi l'affront de voir passer deux lois, en 94 et 99, qui ouvraient encore plus ces périodes de chasse ! Non seulement on n'applique pas, mais on fait encore pire.

Mais les chasseurs, ça fait peur.


----------



## kathy h (28 Décembre 2005)

je ne pense pas que le P2P soit responsable de la fermeture de salles de cinéma ni de la baisse de la vente de CD ou DVD.
des sondages ont montré que globalement ceux qui téléchargent des films et de la musique sont ceux qui vont le plus au cinéma et sont ceux qui achètent le plus des CD ou  de la musique en ligne.

Il faut arrêter  une bonne fois pour toute de faire porter le chapeau  aux téléchargements.

La crise du disque et du cinéma existaient bien avant internet .

Et la  crise du logement c'est peut être aussi à cause du téléchargement ?


----------



## kathy h (28 Décembre 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> un article interressant qui parle de ce qui peut arriver à tous un tas de sites qui parlent de gravure et autres :
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/25643-Directive-sur-le-droit-dauteur-le-cas-pratiq.htm
> 
> (lien touvé sur macDK)




le magasine " àVosMac" évoque ce problème : mais de quoi parleront la plus part des revues mac qui nous expliquaient comment se servir de tel ou tel logiciels libres ? 

Quand on réalise le nombre de logiciels qui sont concernés ça fait peur : et je les ai tous sur mon DD ...


----------



## fedo (29 Décembre 2005)

> e ne pense pas que le P2P soit responsable de la fermeture de salles de cinéma ni de la baisse de la vente de CD ou DVD.
> des sondages ont montré que globalement ceux qui téléchargent des films et de la musique sont ceux qui vont le plus au cinéma et sont ceux qui achètent le plus des CD ou de la musique en ligne.
> 
> Il faut arrêter  une bonne fois pour toute de faire porter le chapeau  aux téléchargements.
> ...


 
 les sondages n'ont pas la valeur d'études universitaires poussées comme celles qui ont été menées aux USA par l'université de la caroline ou harvard ou encore d'autres. on ne peut pas généraliser les profils des utilisateurs.
 en fait, tout dépend de la quantité téléchargée pour déterminer l'impact sur la consommation d'après l'étude de l'université de caroline. il y a aussi une autre étude qui révelle que ça n'a pas d'impact sur les passionnés de musique qui s'en servent pour valider un achat et découvrir des choses ce qui les poussent à consommer.
 il y a aussi le fait que les jeunes achètent moins de CD que les + agés parce qu'ils allouent l'argent ailleurs (ce qui a été évoqué par Golf dans la discussion) notamment les portables mais aussi les "boîtes à musique". et comme le pouvoir d'achat n'augmente pas il y a des arbitrages douloureux pour certaines industries. seulement l'arbitrage est facilité si on sait qu'on pourra remplir gratuitement son ipod avec la musique que l'on souhaite.
 il y a une crise du disque vers le milieu des années 90 (à l'époque pas de graveur CD/DVD encore moins de P2P) puis l'industrie a connu ses meilleurs années.
 la 2ème crise du disque est arrivée en 2002 et là les majors ont accusé les graveurs, les baladeurs numériques et le P2P. ils en ont d'ailleurs profité pour mettre pas mal de gens dehors...(personnel + artistes).

 pour le cinéma c'est très différent car le cycle de vie d'un film est nettement plus long et il y a plus de produits dérivés. 

 A mon humble avis vouloir analyser la chose sur la simple base de l'impact économique, du préjudice, de la compensation, bref de l'aspect quantitiatif est une erreur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> malheursement le texte à 3 ans de retard et la France doit le transposer le plus rapidement possible du fait de sa condamnation par la CJCE.



Dis plutôt que les lobbies des majors ont appuyés là où ça fait mal au gouvernement, il y a pas mal d'autres transcriptions en souffrances plus anciennes que celle ci, où la France paie les contraintes de ses condamnations par la CJCE, et où aucune programmation n'est encore prévue au parlement. La CJCE n'est qu'une fausse barbe destinée à faire passer la machin aux yeux de l'opinion publique : "Ah m'en parlez pas, j'veux pas, mais c'est eux qui m'obligent".


----------



## fedo (29 Décembre 2005)

> Dis plutôt que les lobbies des majors ont appuyés là où ça fait mal au gouvernement, il y a pas mal d'autres transcriptions en souffrances plus anciennes que celle ci, où la France paie les contraintes de ses condamnations par la CJCE, et où aucune programmation n'est encore prévue au parlement.



d'après ce que j'ai lu c'est pas les majors qui ont actionné la CJCE sur la transposition de directive sur le droit d'auteur. en fait depuis fin 2002 il y a chaque année un projet de transposition. mais aucun ministre n'a osé vraiment souhaiter que le projet de loi soit examiné au parlement tellement le sujet est polémique. plus les années passent et plus le projet présenté est enclin au verrouillage et disons le, "anti internautes".

il faut dire aussi que le délais de transposition était très court (un peu plus d'an) et que normalement un rapport d'évaluation était prévu fin 2004. mais devant le retard important dans plein de pays on en a pas vu la trace (et aussi en raison de la polémique éventuelle devant le parlement européen).


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2005)

Pour infos, les distributeurs se plaignaient déjà de la baisse de fréquentation des salles au milieu des années 80. Celles-ci sont remontées quand les salles ont fait des efforts d'aménagement et on remplacé les petites salles avec écran Timbre poste pas de grandes salles confortables équipées Dolby ou THX.
Pourtant, les distributeurs sont restés sourds au seul argument valable et qui est toujours le même 20 après: le prix des places est trop élevé.
Maintenant que l'on peut avoir chez soi un home cinéma pour pas trop cher, le public recommence à bouder les salles PARCE QUE 9 EUROS POUR UNE PLACE C'EST TROP CHER.
Ca n'a rfien à voir avec le P2P...


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a rfien à voir avec le P2P...


Oui, mais le P2P, c'est un prétexte en or massif. Si par ce biais on arrive à faire verser à monsieur-tout-le-monde une sorte de taxe afin de subventionner l'industrie du disque et du cinéma (en plus de la taxe sur les supports vierges), je pense qu'il y en qui vont être contents.


----------



## Nicky Larson (29 Décembre 2005)

Un bon article pour relancer le débat !
Loi DADVSI, le retour de la Gabelle ?


----------



## fpoil (29 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> d'après ce que j'ai lu c'est pas les majors qui ont actionné la CJCE sur la transposition de directive sur le droit d'auteur. en fait depuis fin 2002 il y a chaque année un projet de transposition. mais aucun ministre n'a osé vraiment souhaiter que le projet de loi soit examiné au parlement tellement le sujet est polémique. plus les années passent et plus le projet présenté est enclin au verrouillage et disons le, "anti internautes".
> 
> il faut dire aussi que le délais de transposition était très court (un peu plus d'an) et que normalement un rapport d'évaluation était prévu fin 2004. mais devant le retard important dans plein de pays on en a pas vu la trace (et aussi en raison de la polémique éventuelle devant le parlement européen).



en effet c'est la commission européenne qui a saisie la CJCE pour manquement, maintenant est-ce qu'il y a eu du "lobbying" auprès de la commission ... je ne pense pas, c'est une procédure récurrente de la commission que de saisir la CJCe pour manquement d'un de ses membres en matière de transposition


----------



## fedo (29 Décembre 2005)

de toute façon certains articles sont d'effet directs...


----------



## ptitbob (29 Décembre 2005)

BBen a dit:
			
		

> 1- * c'est trop cher *, la place entre 8 et 10 euros, ça dépasse désormais mes limites. En couple, j'y vais 1 fois par mois en moyenne (voire moins). Et j'imagine le coût pour les familles... Non, le cinéma n'est plus un loisir populaire.



La dernière fois que j'ai été au ciné c'était 7,50 euros et j'y suis plus jamais retourné tellement je trouve le prix excessif. S'il repasse sous les 5 Euros je suis partant.



			
				BBen a dit:
			
		

> Perso., j'attend avec impatience un "iTunes VideoStore", où l'on pourrait louer son film depuis son canapé via iTumes (ou FontRow...), parmi un choix de milliers de titres. Si le prix est raisonnable (1¤99 maxi), ça devrait cartonner comme le music Store.
> Ca me parait la bonne solution.



A quand un vrai système de VOD : lisible sur la télé avec le choix VO, VF, VOST, avec un catalogue conséquant, y compris les séries télé, les spectacles comiques et musicaux, les pornos (quoi ! dits que vous n'en regarez jamais !) et à un prix abordable (1,99 maxi pour 24h comme le dit BBen). Et pensez à ceux qui sont pas en dégroupé (je pense à Free là). Et si en plus il propose un forfait avec accès illimité au catalogue (genre 20 Euros par mois), je prends...


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Décembre 2005)

ptitbob a dit:
			
		

> lisible sur la télé avec le choix VO, VF, VOST, avec un catalogue conséquant, y compris les séries télé, les spectacles comiques et musicaux, les pornos (quoi ! dits que vous n'en regarez jamais !) et à un prix abordable (1,99 maxi pour 24h comme le dit BBen). Et pensez à ceux qui sont pas en dégroupé (je pense à Free là). Et si en plus il propose un forfait avec accès illimité au catalogue (genre 20 Euros par mois), je prends...


Tiens, je croyais que les acides étaient plus trop à la mode.
Cannabis à haute teneur en THC, peut-être ?


----------



## fedo (29 Décembre 2005)

> A quand un vrai système de VOD : lisible sur la télé avec le choix VO, VF, VOST, avec un catalogue conséquant, y compris les séries télé, les spectacles comiques et musicaux, les pornos (quoi ! dits que vous n'en regarez jamais !) et à un prix abordable (1,99 maxi pour 24h comme le dit BBen). Et pensez à ceux qui sont pas en dégroupé (je pense à Free là). Et si en plus il propose un forfait avec accès illimité au catalogue (genre 20 Euros par mois), je prends...



on appelle ça canalsat non ???.


----------



## kathy h (29 Décembre 2005)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> Un bon article pour relancer le débat !
> Loi DADVSI, le retour de la Gabelle ?




bien l'article ( en plus je ne l'avais pas lu celui ci ) 

même analyse que l'article que j'avais cité plus haut : http://www.framasoft.net/article416.html


----------



## jeromemac (29 Décembre 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> on appelle ça canalsat non ???.


j'ai le cable (numericable) donc télé - internet ... ben la télé y'a pas toujours des trucs bien... pourtant y'en a un paquet de chaine... suis - je exigeant... mhh peut etre mais je trouve qu'ils ne font pas assez d'effort...


----------



## fedo (29 Décembre 2005)

trop de chaînes, trop de films, trop de disques, trop de livres...


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Décembre 2005)

Faut derche??


----------



## fedo (30 Décembre 2005)

où comment attendre 3 ans pour examiner un projet de loi et trouver un super moyen pour repousser encore cet examen !.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2005)

Il y a CanalPlay sur Canalsat et la Freebox qui fait de la VOD. Ca marche impec...


----------



## trevise (30 Décembre 2005)

Une mission parlementaire qui prendrait son temps pour examiner en toute impartialité le problème et proposer, en accord et en concertation avec tous les acteurs, des solutions raisonnables, applicables et qui ne lèsent personnes.

Ca à l'air génial. Tellement génial qu'on se demande pourquoi notre merveilleux Ministre de la Culture n'y a pas pensé avant.


----------



## trevise (30 Décembre 2005)

Le même Donnedieu de Vabre qui d'ailleurs "veut partir en guerre contre la culture du tout gratuit".

Faut dire que pour lui, le blanchiment d'argent n' a pas été gratuit : il a pris 15 000 ¤ d'amende en correctionnel en février 2004 dans le cadre de l'affaire des fonds occultes du RPR.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que pour lui, le blanchiment d'argent n' a pas été gratuit : il a pris 15 000 ¤ d'amende en correctionnel en février 2004 dans le cadre de l'affaire des fonds occultes du RPR.



C'est quoi le rapport avec le sujet? :mouais:


----------



## fedo (2 Janvier 2006)

> C'est quoi le rapport avec le sujet?



qu'il est peut-être pas super bien placé pour donner des leçon de moral aux internautes. (précision: blanchiement d'argent=dissimulation au FISC).


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> qu'il est peut-être pas super bien placé pour donner des leçon de moral aux internautes. (précision: blanchiement d'argent=dissimulation au FISC).



Je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec le sujet... On parle d'un texte de loi, pas de la vie des uns ou des autres. Si on commence à jouer à ça, inutile de parler d'un sujet politique, étant donné qu'aucun homme politique n'est blanc comme neige...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec le sujet... On parle d'un texte de loi, pas de la vie des uns ou des autres. Si on commence à jouer à ça, inutile de parler d'un sujet politique, étant donné qu'aucun homme politique n'est blanc comme neige...



Sur le fond, t'as farpaitement raison, mais je comprend sa réaction, vu le côté "donneur de leçon" de ce sinistre personnage, lorsqu'il défend son projet. C'est "faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais !"


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sur le fond, t'as farpaitement raison, mais je comprend sa réaction, vu le côté "donneur de leçon" de ce sinistre personnage, lorsqu'il défend son projet. C'est "faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais !"



Je vais pas lancer un sujet ici, mais dans ce cas, peut-on laisser d'autres hommes politiques parler et imposer leurs idées étant donné que, et ce quel que soit leur bord politique, aucun n'a pas un jour profité du système? On fait quoi dans ce cas? Personne ne dit rien et il n'y a plus de lois?
Faut arrêter de dire n'importe quoi et pas tout mélanger. Ce que machin de Vabre fait ne regarde que lui et que je sache, il a payé une amende, non? Il ne s'est pas autoamnistié comme ça c'est déjà vu? Alors voilà. Il a payé, fin du problème.
C'est effarant ce côté français hyper désagréable de dire que puisque l'un fait des conneries, on peut en faire aussi. Ca me fait chier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas lancer un sujet ici, mais dans ce cas, peut-on laisser d'autres hommes politiques parler et imposer leurs idées étant donné que, et ce quel que soit leur bord politique, aucun n'a pas un jour profité du système? On fait quoi dans ce cas? Personne ne dit rien et il n'y a plus de lois?
> Faut arrêter de dire n'importe quoi et pas tout mélanger. Ce que machin de Vabre fait ne regarde que lui et que je sache, il a payé une amende, non? Il ne s'est pas autoamnistié comme ça c'est déjà vu? Alors voilà. Il a payé, fin du problème.
> C'est effarant ce côté français hyper désagréable de dire que puisque l'un fait des conneries, on peut en faire aussi. Ca me fait chier.



Ce n'était pas mon propos, ce que je lui reproche est, pour moitié, en plein dans le sujet, puisque ce mossieur à clairement indiqué qu'il trouvait anormal qu'on puisse trouver quoi que ce soit de gratuit, et entendait faire le nécessaire pour que, par exemple, ces vilains promoteurs du logiciel libre cessent de faire perdre des ventes à Microsoft ou autres industriels (américains) du logiciel, et pour l'autre moitié, son côté "donneur de leçons", je ne le critique sur ses actes passés qu'en raison de ses positions d'aujourd'hui, certes, il a payé, mais ça ne lui donne en aucun cas le droit de se présenter comme un "monsieur propre qui va nous apprendre la morale". Dans sa situation, je pense que l'attitude adéquate, c'est le "profil bas". Il n'y a pas autre chose, et il serait "de gauche", ça ne changerait strictement rien à mon avis sur lui.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était pas mon propos, ce que je lui reproche est, pour moitié, en plein dans le sujet, puisque ce mossieur à clairement indiqué qu'il trouvait anormal qu'on puisse trouver quoi que ce soit de gratuit, et entendait faire le nécessaire pour que, par exemple, ces vilains promoteurs du logiciel libre cessent de faire perdre des ventes à Microsoft ou autres industriels (américains) du logiciel, et pour l'autre moitié, son côté "donneur de leçons", je ne le critique sur ses actes passés qu'en raison de ses positions d'aujourd'hui, certes, il a payé, mais ça ne lui donne en aucun cas le droit de se présenter comme un "monsieur propre qui va nous apprendre la morale". Dans sa situation, je pense que l'attitude adéquate, c'est le "profil bas". Il n'y a pas autre chose, et il serait "de gauche", ça ne changerait strictement rien à mon avis sur lui.



Tu lui fais un procès qui a déjà été fait puisqu'il a déjà payé sa dette. 
Maintenant, la position qu'il a sur ce problème n'a strictement rien à voir. Faut pas tout mélanger. (et je dis ça alors que je suis contre son projet de loi)

C'est comme si on t'interdisait de poster sur ce forum sous prétexte que tu y as déjà écris des conneries. Et pourtant, on ne le fait pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui fais un procès qui a déjà été fait puisqu'il a déjà payé sa dette.
> Maintenant, la position qu'il a sur ce problème n'a strictement rien à voir. Faut pas tout mélanger. (et je dis ça alors que je suis contre son projet de loi)
> 
> C'est comme si on t'interdisait de poster sur ce forum sous prétexte que tu y as déjà écris des conneries. Et pourtant, on ne le fait pas...



Non, ce procès ne lui à pas été fait, je ne lui reproche pas ce qu'il à dit ou fait à l'époque, je dis juste que ce qui s'est passé en ce temps rend son attitude *présente* particulièrement indécente. J'ai sûrement déjà posté des conneries sur ce forum, mais je ne me suis jamais posé en moralisateur vis à vis de celles des autres, sauf à fins purement humoristiques, mais je n'ai as le sentiment que ce monsieur tente de nous faire rire avec ses déclarations.

EDIT : Et il ne s'agit pas là tant de sa position sur le problème que de la manière méprisante qu'il à de l'exprimer. Ce type foule aux pieds la devise de la république, et souhaite clairement réserver l'égalité à ceux qui peuvent payer.


----------



## Nicky Larson (3 Janvier 2006)

ptitbob a dit:
			
		

> La dernière fois que j'ai été au ciné c'était 7,50 euros et j'y suis plus jamais retourné tellement je trouve le prix excessif. S'il repasse sous les 5 Euros je suis partant.


7,5 euros pour se taper 20 minutes de publicité. On paie pour voir de la pub. Ils sont très fort.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Janvier 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> 7,5 euros pour se taper 20 minutes de publicité. On paie pour voir de la pub. Ils sont très fort.



A Paris c'est 9 euros la place ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> A Paris c'est 9 euros la place ...



10, la dernière fois que j'y suis allé...


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2006)

idem à lyon...après, ya pas que les mulitplexes, et surtout, en prenant plusieurs places, on peut faire tomber un peu le prix..

une petite réaction aux conséquences des amendements au projet de loi


----------



## rezba (3 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> idem à lyon...après, ya pas que les mulitplexes, et surtout, en prenant plusieurs places, on peut faire tomber un peu le prix..
> 
> une petite réaction aux conséquences des amendements au projet de loi


 Ah, Denis Olivennes, le patron de la FNAC, qui crie aux "créatricides".

Tiens, je vous en raconte une sur le fonctionnement des fnac et de leurs rayons disques.
Les Fnac ne gardent plus les disques en stock, ou très peu. Lorsqu'ils prennent un nouveau disque dans un catalogue, ils se réservent le droit de le renvoyer très rapidement, parfois au bout de deux mois.
Mais ils ne paient l'éditeur qu'à trois mois révolus.
D'où un étranglement financier des petits labels, qui se voient utliisés comme des prestataires de dépôt-vente, et qui explosent leur trésorerie, tout ça pour ne même pas avoir la chance de s'intaller durablement.
Y'a pas à dire, la FNAC défend la création. Lorsqu'elle vient d'une major...


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, Denis Olivennes, le patron de la FNAC, qui crie aux "créatricides".
> 
> Tiens, je vous en raconte une sur le fonctionnement des fnac et de leurs rayons disques.
> Les Fnac ne gardent plus les disques en stock, ou très peu. Lorsqu'ils prennent un nouveau disque dans un catalogue, ils se réservent le droit de le renvoyer très rapidement, parfois au bout de deux mois.
> ...



j'avais cru entendre la Tordue dire lors d'un concert qu'ils étaient plus en ou moins en faillite a cause de cette pratique nouvelle..la diversité culturelle de la FNAC, c'est Benabar point barre


----------



## fedo (3 Janvier 2006)

> Lorsqu'elle vient d'une major...


les majors paient en plus la participation publicitaire (tête de gondole, mention du CD dans les "magazines" de la FNAC).

je comprends qu'on défende son beef teack mais PPR, virgin (groupe largardère) et universal soutenait l'amendement MEDEF (dit vivendi uniserval).

EDIT: sortie aux USA d'un abonnement de location de films en lignes pour 10$/mois (prix de base. voir ici.


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> les majors paient en plus la participation publicitaire (tête de gondole, mention du CD dans les "magazines" de la FNAC).
> 
> je comprends qu'on défende son beef teack mais PPR, virgin (groupe largardère) et universal soutenait l'amendement MEDEF (dit vivendi uniserval).
> 
> EDIT: sortie aux USA d'un abonnement de location de films en lignes pour 10$/mois (prix de base. voir ici.



Tu veux dire que la FNAC, qui vend 23% des disques français, aurait les mêmes méthodes que les hypermarchés (qui vendent 60% des disques) ? Elle se laisserait acheter par les majors ??? 
Tu dois te tromper. Cette entreprise qui appose son logo sur les concerts au profit des causes altermondialistes serait soluble dans le capitalisme ?
C'est vrai que les majors paient de la tête de gondole. Les petits labels, eux, font des cadeaux : ils offrent des disques de démos, ou des titres du catalogue pour l'achat d'un autre titre.
Sauf qu'à la fnac, ces cadeaux-là ne vont jamais en rayon. Ils restent derrière les comptoirs des vendeurs.


----------



## fedo (4 Janvier 2006)

le problème de la FNAC c'est qu'elle a fait fermer tous les disquaires indépendants et qu'aujourd'hui l'offre en indépendant de la FNAC se réduit comme peau de chagrin (le rayon indé de la FNAC de ma ville n'a cessé de se réduire, de changer de place, d'être réorganisé, d'inclure des daubes mainstream pour le fondre dans le paysage...) si bien qu'il n'y a plus que sur amazon.com (et non .fr...) qu'on arrive à trouver ce qu'on cherche. pourtant aux USA dans le moindre Barnes & Nobles on trouve sans difficulté et on peut écouter avant d'acheter... il est fort mou l'agitateur culturel côté disque.


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> le problème de la FNAC c'est qu'elle a fait fermer tous les disquaires indépendants


Pas chez moi, il y en a encore pas mal et c'est une bonne chose justement car la FNAC a limoges est un peu lamentable question choix de disques


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Pas chez moi, il y en a encore pas mal et c'est une bonne chose justement car la FNAC a limoges est un peu lamentable question choix de disques



T'es limougeaud, toi ? J'me disais bien qu'il y avait un côté qui me plaisait bien chez toi !


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es limougeaud, toi ?


Oui, pur produit du centre 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'me disais bien qu'il y avait un côté qui me plaisait bien chez toi !


Merci. Pourquoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

J'ai vécu cinq ans à Panazol, et ai pas mal d'amis dans la région. A l'époque, on se retrouvais tous les vendredi soir au rayon informatique de Boulanger Limoges (fermé depuis, je crois) pour des réunions du club informatique improvisé le plus fun que j'ai connu. :love: C'était entre 1986 et 1991.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2006)

Ca devient lassant...  :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Janvier 2006)

La Commission Européenne s'en mêle... :mouais:


----------



## fedo (13 Janvier 2006)

reprise des débats en février... elle sera peut-être soumise au vote au printemps cette loi...


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Janvier 2006)

Avec eux on est sûr de rien...  :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (15 Janvier 2006)

une deuxième mouture du texte : voir article libé

débat prévu en février (en fait on en saura plus dès la conf des présidents de mardi)

ps : le communiqué du ministère de la culture


----------



## kathy h (16 Janvier 2006)

Ceux qui étaient contra la licence globale c'est cela que vous vouliez ?

http://liberation.fr/page.php?Article=351556

Je reste pour la licence globale et surtout pour la dépénalisation totale du téléchargement pour un usage privé .

Ces propositions sont inadmissibles 

Extrait :

L'internaute qui télécharge quelques chansons de temps à autre ne devrait risquer qu'une «contravention de première classe, donc 38 euros, comme quand vous vous garez mal», indique-t-on au ministère de la Culture. Aujourd'hui, la loi ne fait aucune distinction entre l'internaute lambda et le trafiquant qui vend des copies de CD : c'est un délit de contrefaçon puni d'un maximum de trois ans de prisons et 300 000 euros d'amende. Le projet de loi version 2 devrait instaurer toute une gamme d'infractions pour distinguer «les usages ludiques des usages plus pervers». Avec des sanctions de plus en plus graves selon l'intensité des pratiques, mais «sans aller jusqu'à la prison» tant qu'il n'y a pas trafic.
Des systèmes anticopie muselés
La première version de la loi prévoyait des peines allant jusqu'à trois ans de prison et 300 000 euros d'amende pour quiconque se hasarderait à contourner les systèmes anticopie greffés sur un CD ou un fichier numérique (les DRM, digital rights management ou MTP, mesures techniques de protection, lire ci-dessous). Désormais, il devrait y avoir là aussi «graduation des sanctions», avec un maximum de un an de prison et 100 000 euros pour «ceux qui fabriquent des logiciels de contournement et en font de la publicité», dit-on au ministère. Et aucune peine pour ceux qui contournent la MTP utilisée par Apple sur son Music Store afin de lire une chanson sur un autre baladeur que l'IPod.

La licence globale c'était quand même mieux que ça !!!!!


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et aucune peine pour ceux qui contournent la MTP utilisée par Apple sur son Music Store afin de lire une chanson sur un autre baladeur que l'IPod.



S'ils commencent à rentrer dans ce genre de détails technologiques, leur projet de loi est mort.


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et aucune peine pour ceux qui contournent la MTP utilisée par Apple sur son Music Store afin de lire une chanson sur un autre baladeur que l'IPod.


Surtout qu'il n'y a aucun contournement si le morceau est enregistré sur CD et réncodé. C'est la procédure normale et c'est autorisé. De quoi ils s'occupent ces politiciens. Comme quoi, ils ne connaissent pas bien leur sujet


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Janvier 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> (...)Je reste pour la licence globale et surtout pour la dépénalisation totale du téléchargement pour un usage privé .(...)


D'accord pour dire que les propositions ne vont pas dans le bon sens.

En revanche, le principe de la licence globale me gêne énormément parce qu'elle ne garantit pas la juste rétribution des producteurs et des artistes. On payerait, ça c'est sûr. Mais pour la redistribution de l'argent, surtout au niveau mondial, c'est une autre paire de manche.

Légaliser tous les téléchargements sous prétexte qu'on a payé un forfait (et à qui?) revient aussi à fixer arbitrairement le prix des chansons indépendamment du coût réel de leur création. Même en admettant que l'argent leur parvienne, les petites sociétés de production n'y résisteront pas.

Pour donner une image, ça revient à pouvoir prendre à volonté de la viande sans payer chez un boucher à Paris, sous prétexte qu'on a versé de l'argent à un boulanger à Marseille. Même si les deux commerçants sont honnêtes et règlent correctement leurs comptes, le boucher risque de finir par fermer boutique.


Quant à la dépénalisation totale pour un usage privé, c'est une idée proprement anarchique ! La copie privée, admettons. Mais l'usage privé, c'est justement ce à quoi sont destinés tous les CD, les DVD et les K7 du commerce (qui d'ailleurs contiennent tous une mention du style "l'utilisation (...) pour exécution publique et radiodiffusion sont interdits").

Alors, à quand la dépénalisation de la "gratte" dans les magasins ? Ce sera encore mieux que les soldes...


----------



## fedo (16 Janvier 2006)

> Aujourd'hui, la loi ne fait aucune distinction entre l'internaute lambda et le trafiquant qui vend des copies de CD : c'est un délit de contrefaçon puni d'un maximum de trois ans de prisons et 300 000 euros d'amende. Le projet de loi version 2 devrait instaurer toute une gamme d'infractions pour distinguer «les usages ludiques des usages plus pervers». Avec des sanctions de plus en plus graves selon l'intensité des pratiques, mais «sans aller jusqu'à la prison» tant qu'il n'y a pas trafic.



c'est complétement débile comme commentaire puisque le code pénal fixe le quantum maximum encouru et un pas un "tarif" unique. aucun partageur (donc plus que downloader) n'a été condamné à de la prison ferme (sauf certains qui en faisait commerce mais ils ne sont pas à plaindre...).

franchement c'est un vraiment n'importe quoi cette 2ème mouture car encore une fois on choisit de ne pas choisir. on ne redéfinit pas la copie privée en acceptant de fixer des frontières claires. alors on fait de la "dédramatisation pénale".
mais derrière tout ça il y a le flicage des connexions qui existe toujours...
le pire c'est que des pires biens moins démocratiques que la France arrive à des compromis biens plus intéressants !!!! (remarquez que dans ces pays vivendi universal et EMI ne sont pas côtés à la bourse locale...)



> Et aucune peine pour ceux qui contournent la MTP utilisée par Apple sur son Music Store afin de lire une chanson sur un autre baladeur que l'IPod.


 
je trouve ça exceptionnel pour ma part. car ça veut bien dire que les DRM ont été dévoyés de leur fonction principale pour devenir un sytème propriétaire qui lie l'utilisateur à une pateforme.
il serait peut-être temps, quand on redige un texte à l'OMPI, à la commission européenne ou ici en France, d'analyser sa compatibilité avec le reste de l'édifice juridique.


----------



## fpoil (17 Janvier 2006)

La conférence des présidents est sortie : à priori l'examen du texte est reporté au moins jusqu'au 3 février (sachant que l'ordre du jour peut être modifié à chaque instant, en tout état de cause  il est modifié chaque mardi)


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Janvier 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> La conférence des présidents est sortie : à priori l'examen du texte est reporté au moins jusqu'au 3 février (sachant que l'ordre du jour peut être modifié à chaque instant, en tout état de cause  il est modifié chaque mardi)



Bah, au moins ils travaillent un peu nos députés...  :rateau:

M'enfin, ça ne me dit rien qui vaille. On te sort une loi en catastrophe avec toutes les imperfections que cela implique, puis tout les quinze jours on la modifie en fonction de la mobilisation populaire...  :mouais:


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, ça ne me dit rien qui vaille. On te sort une loi en catastrophe avec toutes les imperfections que cela implique, puis tout les quinze jours on la modifie en fonction de la mobilisation populaire...  :mouais:


Pour l'instant, ce n'est qu'un projet :rateau: 
A ce stade, c'est le jeu et heureusement


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, ce n'est qu'un projet :rateau:
> A ce stade, c'est le jeu et heureusement



Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais c'est le résulta de toutes ses palabres qui me font peur... Ils n'ont pas l'air très préoccupés par la rédaction d'une loi juste et équitable. Ils me donne plutôt l'impression de se raccrocher aux branches... mais je me trompe peut-être. 
On verra bien.


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais c'est le résulta de toutes ses palabres qui me font peur... Ils n'ont pas l'air très préoccupés par la rédaction d'une loi juste et équitable. Ils me donne plutôt l'impression de se raccrocher aux branches... mais je me trompe peut-être.


Hélas non :rateau: 
C'est une spécialité bien hexagonale que les lois de circonstances bâclée  
Et puis :



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> S'ils commencent à rentrer dans ce genre de détails technologiques, leur projet de loi est mort.


Après, on s'en prend à la justice qui interprète en fonction de l'air du temps local :mouais:


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2006)

nb : s'en prendre aux créateurs/éditeurs d'apps de P2P est à mourir de rire 
Y'en a pas bézef de domicilié en France ou dans l'UE :rateau:


----------



## fedo (17 Janvier 2006)

> nb : s'en prendre aux créateurs/éditeurs d'apps de P2P est à mourir de rire



sauf que tu parles des P2P commerciaux. y en a une multitude d'open source nettement moins connu. qu'un coder français pourrait retoucher à sa guise...


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Janvier 2006)

Ca bouge??


----------



## golf (19 Janvier 2006)

Cela s'agite tu veux dire 
Va y avoir du sport :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Cela s'agite tu veux dire



Malheureusement, comme d'habitude, c'est à dire "vainement", pour pas changer.

J'ai bien aimé le "pour mettre fin au téléchargement illégal". Ils veulent mettre fin à quelque chose qui n'a pas encore commencé ... puisque la loi précise notre droit à la copie "à usage privé dans le cadre du cercle familial". 

En fait, ce qu'ils veulent, c'est mettre fin à la légalité du téléchargement, ces faux culs, mais ils ne veulent pas le dire, ils préfèrent tenter de culpabiliser l'opinion publique? :mouais:


----------



## fedo (19 Janvier 2006)

> "à usage privé dans le cadre du cercle familial"


notre droit ne précise pas "dans le cadre du cercle familial". il ne faut pas confondre avec l'exception de représentation dite du cercle de famille et la copie privé qui concerne la reproduction pour un usage privé du copiste.
et nul part le CPI ne reconnaît la copie privée comme un droit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> notre droit ne précise pas "dans le cadre du cercle familial". il ne faut pas confondre avec l'exception de représentation dite du cercle de famille et la copie privé qui concerne la reproduction pour un usage privé du copiste.



Exact, confusion de ma part :rose:



			
				fedo a dit:
			
		

> et nul part le CPI ne reconnaît la copie privée comme un droit.



Faux : les articles L.122-3, L.122-4 et L.122-5 du code de propriété intellectuelle stipulent que «lorsqu'une oeuvre a été divulguée, l'auteur ne peut interdire les copies ou reproductions strictement réservées à l'usage privé du copiste et non destinées à une utilisation collective». C'est la base d'un certain nombre de décisions de justice récentes concernant le téléchargement.

Et comme en droit français, tout ce qui n'est pas interdit est autorisé ...


----------



## fedo (19 Janvier 2006)

> Faux : les articles L.122-3, L.122-4 et L.122-5 du code de propriété intellectuelle stipulent que «lorsqu'une oeuvre a été divulguée, l'auteur ne peut interdire les copies ou reproductions strictement réservées à l'usage privé du copiste et non destinées à une utilisation collective». C'est la base d'un certain nombre de décisions de justice récentes concernant le téléchargement.


non c'est vrai. en aucun cas le CPI ne consacre la copie privée comme un droit. la preuve, la formulation: "l'auteur ne peut interdire...", et un peu plus tard dans le code "le producteur ne peut interdire...". jamais il n'y est écrit que la copie privée est un droit en tant que tel (du style "l'auteur autorise..."), il faudrait renverser la formulation pour cela. c'est une exception au droit d'auteur, mais pas pour autant un droit reconnu explicitement par la loi. et ça change tout vis à vis des DRM...
seule une décision d'appel considère la copie privée comme un droit, c'est l'arrêt de la cour d'appel de Versailles dans l'affaire Mulholland drive.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> non c'est vrai. en aucun cas le CPI ne consacre la copie privée comme un droit. la preuve, la formulation: "l'auteur ne peut interdire...", et un peu plus tard dans le code "le producteur ne peut interdire...". jamais il n'y est écrit que la copie privée est un droit en tant que tel (du style "l'auteur autorise..."), il faudrait renverser la formulation pour cela. c'est une exception au droit d'auteur, mais pas pour autant un droit reconnu explicitement par la loi. et ça change tout vis à vis des DRM...
> seule une décision d'appel considère la copie privée comme un droit, c'est l'arrêt de la cour d'appel de Versailles dans l'affaire Mulholland drive.



Encore faux : j'ai le droit de faire ce que la loi n'autorise pas à m'interdire. Pour les décisions, il y en a eu d'autres, en voici une : 

"La cour d'appel de Montpellier a confirmé la relaxe, prononcée en première instance par le tribunal de Rodez, contre l'internaute poursuivi pour avoir téléchargé ou copié à partir de DVD prêtés, environ 500 films. 
Ce sont donc tout de même : le Syndicat national de l?édition vidéo (SEV), la Fédération nationale des distributeurs de films (FNDF) et le studio Twentieth Century Fox qui se voient mis sur la touche !!"


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Janvier 2006)

Lionel Thoumyre, membre de la Spedidam et coordinateur de l'Alliance Public-Artistes s'exprime sur la licence globale.

Intéressant, on voit que c'est un juriste... il manie la langue avec dextérité. Mais ce qu'il dit n'est pas dénué de bon sens...


----------



## fedo (19 Janvier 2006)

> Encore faux : j'ai le droit de faire ce que la loi n'autorise pas à m'interdire.


non mon peit Pascal car le droit d'auteur est d'interprétation stricte. et donc on évite ce type d'interprétation a contrario. c'est bien le problème de flou de la notion légale. en fait, c'est pas vraiment un droit mais une immunité contre les poursuites en contrefaçon. c'est un peu entre les 2. la seule décision qui parle de droit à la copie privé c'est celle de Versaille (car il s'agit de DRM).



> La cour d'appel de Montpellier a confirmé la relaxe, prononcée en première instance par le tribunal de Rodez, contre l'internaute poursuivi pour avoir téléchargé ou copié à partir de DVD prêtés, environ 500 films.
> Ce sont donc tout de même : le Syndicat national de l?édition vidéo (SEV), la Fédération nationale des distributeurs de films (FNDF) et le studio Twentieth Century Fox qui se voient mis sur la touche !!"


cet arrêt ne reconnaît pas explictement la copie privée comme un droit. il n'est pas très parlant (c'est normal c'est un arrêt pénal, on est pas là pour dégager le droit applicable). on y a juste accordé le bénéfice du doute à la personne en question.

tous les commentateurs juridiques sont d'accord sur ce point. par contre comme l'affaire ira en cassation on sera (presque) fixé.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Mouais...juste à coté du parlement européen y' a des immeubles plein de lobbies qui font rédiger des lois par des cabinets d' avocats que les députés votent sans les avoir lues.

On est mal barré...depuis longtemps.

Les partis politiques ont besoin de fric pour leur campagne, les multinationales ont besoin des politiques pour étendrent leur domination.

Vive le libéralisme.

ça en est ou cette loi ?

On peut la faire sortir par la porte mais elle reviendra par la fenetre sous une autre forme...bon courage à tous.

erve


----------



## fedo (19 Janvier 2006)

> ça en est ou cette loi ?


examen en mars, si l'actualité ne bouscule pas le calendrier, pour la 3ème année consécutive !!!!


----------



## macaddicted (19 Janvier 2006)

ce qui me fait marrer dans cette news c'est que nos amis les gendarmes sont de sacrés téléchargeurs  comment faire appliquer ces nouveaux textes de loi ???? Sarko va nous sortir une police de l'internet


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> non mon peit Pascal car le droit d'auteur est d'interprétation stricte. et donc on évite ce type d'interprétation a contrario. c'est bien le problème de flou de la notion légale. en fait, c'est pas vraiment un droit mais une immunité contre les poursuites en contrefaçon. c'est un peu entre les 2. la seule décision qui parle de droit à la copie privé c'est celle de Versaille (car il s'agit de DRM).
> 
> 
> cet arrêt ne reconnaît pas explictement la copie privée comme un droit. il n'est pas très parlant (c'est normal c'est un arrêt pénal, on est pas là pour dégager le droit applicable). on y a juste accordé le bénéfice du doute à la personne en question.
> ...



le juge s?appuie sur les articles L.122-3, L.122-4 et L.122-5 du code de propriété intellectuelle, qui stipulent que etc etc ...

Je ne suis pas juriste, mais si je me souviens de mes cours de droits, il y avait un truc du genre (ces cours, c'était il y a longtemps) "les sources du droit sont la loi, la jurisprudence et la doctrine". La doctrine disant que tout ce qui n'est pas expressément interdit par la loi est autorisé, lorsque la loi dit "on ne peut interdire", ça ne peut être interdit, donc, selon la doctrine, c'est autorisé.


----------



## fedo (20 Janvier 2006)

> La doctrine disant que tout ce qui n'est pas expressément interdit par la loi est autorisé, lorsque la loi dit "on ne peut interdire", ça ne peut être interdit, donc, selon la doctrine, c'est autorisé.


c'est une logique d'interprétation qui existe mais qu'il faut appliquer avec parcimonie, on ne peut pas généraliser, spécialement dans les cas d'interprétations strictes car il faut tenir compte du contexte. ce qui n'est pas interdit est toléré (ce qui va dans le sens de l'esprit de la loi de 1957 sur le droit d'auteur), mais pas nécessairement autorisé car l'autorisation sous entend une reconnaissance explicite par ceux qui disent le droit c'est-à-dire les juges.

imaginons un nouveau produit qui sort. il cause un préjudice à des gens, pourtant la loi n'interdit pas le produit, mais elle ne l'autorise pas non plus. on est dans une zone grise. et bien là c'est pareil. il est prématuré de parler de droit sans exemen de la notion par la cour de cassation AMHA.[FONT=&quot] Jusque là, cela est contestable.[/FONT]

en l'occurrence, la plupart des jugements bottent en touche sauf depuis l'arrêt de la cour de Versailles (il y a une nouvelle décision allant dans ce sens depuis quelques jours). le jugement de la cour de montpellier n'est pas un arrêt de principe, c'est-à-dire un arrêt de référence où l'on précise la règle de droit. en plus, la question n'est pas la même dans cet arrêt, il s'agissait de dire si le download rentre dans le champs de copie privé et donc si la personne poursuivie est immunisée contre les poursuites pénales.

si on autorise la copie privée malgré les DRM dans la nouvelle loi (ce qui serait logique si on veut garder la "taxe" sur les supports vierges et de stockages) alors on pourra parler de droit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> si on autorise la copie privée malgré les DRM dans la nouvelle loi (ce qui serait logique si on veut garder la "taxe" sur les supports vierges et de stockages) alors on pourra parler de droit.



Alors là, si tu penses que nos chers dirigeants (de tous bords, c'est pas politique, hein !  ) ont besoin de logique pour maintenir une taxe, tu vas passer dans le Guiness Book, rubrique "naïveté" !


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2006)

Plus on est de fou, plus on rie... C'est maintenant De Villepin qui s'en mêle... Tout ça devient vraiment ridicule...


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Janvier 2006)

Un petit nettoyage de printemps "presque" confirmé... Aaaahh, c'est beau un gouvernement qui travail...


----------



## fedo (27 Janvier 2006)

> *Les échanges illégaux* (upload, à coup sûr) de fichiers sur le net seraient sanctionnés d&#8217;une amende de première classe, soit 38¤ , contre 300 000¤ et 3 ans de prison actuellement. Vis à vis de *la copie privée*, ou ce qu'il en reste, il reviendra à un collège de médiateur (et non à la loi) de déterminer le nombre de copies estimées suffisantes, et donc licite ,en fonction du type de support (CD, DVD). Cette assemblée pourra se réunir d'autres fois pour changer la valeur choisie...



mais alors c'est n'importe quoi . alors maintenant le téléchargement pur sera pénalisé (ce qui est un recul). 
on va encore payer à rien foutre des blaireaux planqués pour nous dire à combien de copie on a droit (et d'ailleurs je vois mal comment ça pourra être contrôlé dans les faits).
pourquoi pas aussi le nombre de photocopie maximum d'un document.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> *on va encore payer à rien foutre des blaireaux planqués* pour nous dire à combien de copie on a droit



Bof, 10 000 de plus ou de moins, au point où on en est ! :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Janvier 2006)

Une proposition du Parti Socialiste... A suivre...


----------



## fedo (30 Janvier 2006)

c'est intéressant mais pourquoi créer encore une structure pour gérer le RNO? ce serait plus logique de transformer l'INA en RNO. on ferait d'une pierre 2 coups.
et puis quelles oeuvres seraient suceptibles d'y être enregistrées? la musique, les oeuvres audiovisuelles? et pourquoi les photo et les livres?
et puis qu'elles seraient les conditions d'enregistrement?

en plus abonner les poursuites pénales totalement c'est pas une bonne en solution face à ceux qui font le commerce de ce qu'ils downloadent.


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Une proposition du Parti Socialiste... A suivre...



Que propose ainsi cette section ? Tout simplement la création d?un « espace public de liberté régulé » sur Internet, note l'AFP. Cet espace permettrait le téléchargement gratuit, mais avec l?accord explicite des auteurs, « dans le respect de leurs droits. »

C'est ainsi que ça marche pour le moment.....non?


----------



## fedo (30 Janvier 2006)

> C'est ainsi que ça marche pour le moment.....non?



pour l'instant c'est flou mais si les auteurs autorisent la reproduction par internet de leurs oeuvres sur le P2P ou ailleurs effectivement ça marche pareil.

sauf que tout cela est très théorique puisque les auteurs ont besoins des chanteurs (s'ils ne le sont pas), des producteurs et des éditeurs pour faire vivre leurs oeuvres. donc la décision n'appartient pas à une seule personne et d'ailleurs la proposition du PS ne résoud pas le problème.

AMHA vaudrait mieux introduire des clauses obligatoires des les contrats de cession de droit d'auteur, d'exploitation des oeuvres ou d'artistes sur cette question plutôt que de pondre une usine à gaz qui compartimenteraient le statut des oeuvres.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Février 2006)

Tout ça pour çà...  :mouais:


----------



## trevise (9 Février 2006)

Lois liberticides, police privée d'internet, campagne de terreur et de répression, les américains expérimentent tout ça depuis deux ans, et les résultats sont... faramineux.
http://www.ratiatum.com/news2836_Record_de_frequentation_des_reseaux_P2P_en_janvier.html

plus on réprime, plus les réseaux P2P cartonnent. 

PS : tiens , Fedo a changé d'avatar.


----------



## fedo (9 Février 2006)

si ça se confirme la copie de DVD sera bientôt interdite...pour ne pas nuire au marché de la VOD selon notre éminent ministre.
et bien pourquoi on ne passe pas directement à un régime de copyright à l'australienne comme ça le problème serait réglé.


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Février 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> si ça se confirme la copie de DVD sera bientôt interdite...pour ne pas nuire au marché de la VOD selon notre éminent ministre.
> et bien pourquoi on ne passe pas directement à un régime de copyright à l'australienne comme ça le problème serait réglé.



Et elle se justifie comment dans ce cas la taxe sur les DVD vierges?


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Février 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Et elle se justifie comment dans ce cas la taxe sur les DVD vierges?


Elle perdurera tant qu'on ne la remettra pas en cause... On lève une taxe sous un prétexte quelconque, et puis après on oublie à quoi elle devait servir tout en continuant de la percevoir.

Même si la taxe sur les support vierges n'en est officiellement pas une, c'est une histoire qui risque de durer aussi longtemps que la vignette auto et le peage autoroutier.


----------



## fedo (9 Février 2006)

> Elle perdurera tant qu'on ne la remettra pas en cause... On lève une taxe sous un prétexte quelconque, et puis après on oublie à quoi elle devait servir tout en continuant de la percevoir.



c'est pour cela que les éditeurs et les producteurs ne veulent pas qu'on interdise officiellement la copie privée sinon ça priverait la redevance de légitimité si ce n'est de base  légale, car ils touchent sur les 2 tableaux vente + redevance.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Février 2006)

La loi DADVSI a maintenant un site officiel...

Pour les détails c'est ici que ça se passe.


----------



## fedo (13 Février 2006)

ils devraient déposer la marque, ils se feraient plein de blé !!!!


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Février 2006)

On parle de nous sur France 2 pour le moment.


----------



## Imaginus (14 Février 2006)

Evidement on assite encore à un vaste fourre merde . C'est a croire qu'ils n'ont jamais lu le texte de la loi DADVSI et ses consequences.


A propos l'integrale Mozart est une sombre merde (on comprend l'origine des enregistrements maintenant merci France 2). C'est pas son equivalent à 1000euros... 



Louis Bertignac est toujours d'une rare intelligence. Non seulement sa musique gagne à etre connue d'avantage mais en plus il a des propos intelligents sur le P2P et la nouvelle maniere de consommer de la musique.


----------



## fedo (14 Février 2006)

> A propos l'integrale Mozart est une sombre merde (on comprend l'origine des enregistrements maintenant merci France 2). C'est pas son equivalent à 1000euros...



tu veux dire c'est pas "un son" équivalent à son équivalent à 1000  .
cela révèle bien l'impasse du gratuit et du discount sur la qualité, quelque soit le produit (à moins qu'il ne soit amorti depuis très longtemps).


----------



## purestyle (14 Février 2006)

Ce que j'ai à peu près retenu de l'émission d'hier soir, c'est l'obsession du controle de la distribution et de qui va rafler les millions, peu importe le contenu ("musique" spéciale tel portable, exclu des superstars). Bref on prétend défendre l'artiste et la création mais on les envisage comme des paquets de lessives.


----------



## fedo (14 Février 2006)

> Bref on prétend défendre l'artiste et la création mais on les envisage comme des paquets de lessives.


aujourd'hui les artistes sont des marques dont les majors gèrent l'image parfois en exclusivité (toute relation presse est contrôlée par la major).
et certains PDG de major sont des anciens de chez Proctor & Gamble ou Unilever ou viennent de la publicité, bref ils ne savent que créer des marques.
les marques appartiennent à ceux qui les créent, les artistes eux sont des variables d'ajustement.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Février 2006)

Ca commence à devenir vraiment pénible...


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2006)

Et un communiqué de presse, un.

_DADVSI : Appel commun au retrait de l'ordre du jour parlementaire

Paris, le 9 mars 2006. Communiqué de presse.

« Étant donné les conditions d'examen du projet de loi DADVSI, il est
devenu indispensable que le gouvernement retire ce texte : il n'est
pas possible aujourd'hui de parvenir à une loi assurant de façon juste
et équilibrée le respect des droits du public et des créateurs. Seul
le retrait du texte de l'ordre du jour peut permettre de reprendre un
débat serein, et de légiférer dans l'intérêt général, pour aboutir à
un texte dont chacun reconnaisse la légitimité. »

Signataires: Free Software Foundation France, EUCD.INFO, Ligue ODEBI,
APRIL, Alliance Public-Artistes: SPEDIDAM, ADAMI, FNS, SNM-FO, SAMUP,
SNEA-UNSA, UMJ, SAIF, UPC, SNAP-CGT, Quartz Electronic Music Awards, La
Ligue de l'enseignement, UNAF, Audionautes,CLCV, UFC Que-Choisir.


-- 
Sauvez le droit d'auteur : signez la petition demandant le
retrait de l'ordre du jour parlementaire du projet de loi DADVSI
http://eucd.info/petitions/index.php?petition=2
Deja 154351 signataires individuels._


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2006)

Faut dire qu'on entrés dans le grand n'importe quoi. C'est DADVSI au pays des merveilles. Manque plus que le jabberwockie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'on entrés dans le grand n'importe quoi. C'est DADVSI au pays des merveilles. Manque plus que le jabberwockie.



Mon cher Rezba, tu sais avec quel attentif respect j'écoute tes saintes paroles en ce domaine, mais là, je suis acculé à la navrante obligation d'émettre un avis légèrement divergent du tien : on est pas entré dans le "grand n'importe quoi", ça va faire trente deux ans aux prunes qu'on y baigne !  

Bon d'accord, avant, c'était pas terrible, mais ils faisaient en sorte de maintenir un semblant d'apparence de cohérence qui me semble avoir totalement disparu depuis 1974. :mouais: 

Tiens, question de quizz : "Qui c'était qu'a été nommé premier sinistre en 74 ?"


----------



## al02 (10 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, question de quizz : "Qui c'était qu'a été nommé premier sinistre en 74 ?"



Sarkozy ?


----------



## Bilbo (10 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'on entrés dans le grand n'importe quoi. C'est DADVSI au pays des merveilles. Manque plus que le jabberwockie.


Je pense même qu'on a un paquet de députés qui s'en sont rendu compte.  On parle d'un report du texte et de création de commissions ad hoc. En somme, de faire enfin un travail parlementaire sur le sujet. Il est temps.

À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Sarkozy ?



Fais pas semblant, toi, je sais que tu sais (et tu sais que je sais que tu sais). Laisse les p'tits djeuns répondre 

Un indice pour ces derniers : à cette époque, le sinistre nabot cité par notre estimé confrère était déjà occupé à la maternelle de Neuilly, mais pas comme maire de la ville, comme élève de première année !


----------



## yvos (10 Mars 2006)

c'est Sonotone Man 


ça doit être sympa de regarder la chaine parlementaire en ce moment, nan?


----------



## al02 (10 Mars 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2006)

je viens de lire dans libé qu'au final ce seront les juges de Proximité qui  sanctionneront le Téléchargement illégal .  Mince alors je télécharge de temps en temps  et je suis juge de proximité et surtout j'étais pour la licence globale et je trouve cette loi insupportable :  je me demande comment je vais faire, ça va être un casse tête pour moi...  . En tant que juge je n'aurai pas le choix je devrais sanctionner et ça va me faire vraiment CH.ER 
Pourvu qu'il y ai un miracle au dernier moment ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lire dans libé qu'au final ce seront les juges de Proximité qui  sanctionneront le Téléchargement illégal .  Mince alors je télécharge de temps en temps  et je suis juge de proximité et surtout j'étais pour la licence globale et je trouve cette loi insupportable :  je me demande comment je vais faire, ça va être un casse tête pour moi...  . En tant que juge je n'aurai pas le choix je devrais sanctionner et ça va me faire vraiment CH.ER
> Pourvu qu'il y ai un miracle au dernier moment ...



Kathy,  ça faisait longtemps, tu devrais passer nous voir plus souvent ! 

Pour ton problème, je ne vois que deux solutions, malheureusement pas trop joyeuses :

- Tu acceptes le texte tel que décrêtdapplicationté (en voilà, un mot qu'il serait chouette dans un manuel juridique  ), et tu te condamne toi même aux travaux forcés à perpétuité avec période de sûreté de 300 années.

- Tu refuses le texte, et tu démissionne de la fonction avec explications détaillées, et c'est un autre qui te condamne aux travaux forcés à perpétuité avec période de sûreté de 300 années.

Une consolation dans ton malheur : Ça va te donner du temps libre pour la réflexion ! 

_Non non, ne me remercie pas, j'aime remonter le moral des gens ! :rateau:_


----------



## rezba (10 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un indice pour ces derniers : à cette époque, le sinistre nabot cité par notre estimé confrère était déjà occupé à la maternelle de Neuilly, mais pas comme maire de la ville, comme élève de première année !




Le garçon n'est pas si jeune que ça. Il entrait en fac de droit, cette année là. 

L'homme dont il est question, lui, savait déja largement tâter "du cul des vaches". Il était bien connu comme ancien sinistre de l'agriculture.


----------



## Imaginus (10 Mars 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lire dans libé qu'au final ce seront les juges de Proximité qui  sanctionneront le Téléchargement illégal .  Mince alors je télécharge de temps en temps  et je suis juge de proximité et surtout j'étais pour la licence globale et je trouve cette loi insupportable :  je me demande comment je vais faire, ça va être un casse tête pour moi...  . En tant que juge je n'aurai pas le choix je devrais sanctionner et ça va me faire vraiment CH.ER
> Pourvu qu'il y ai un miracle au dernier moment ...





Je sais pas si je dois vomir ou être compatissant en lisant cela.
Ca devient vraiment n'importe quoi.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mars 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lire dans libé qu'au final ce seront les juges de Proximité qui  sanctionneront le Téléchargement illégal .  Mince alors je télécharge de temps en temps  et je suis juge de proximité et surtout j'étais pour la licence globale et je trouve cette loi insupportable :  je me demande comment je vais faire, ça va être un casse tête pour moi...  . En tant que juge je n'aurai pas le choix je devrais sanctionner et ça va me faire vraiment CH.ER
> Pourvu qu'il y ai un miracle au dernier moment ...


Tu devras aussi et surtout arrêter de télécharger  
Impossible de sanctionner quelqu'un en toute conscience quand on a les mêmes pratiques illégales... Ou alors c'est plus que de la malhonnêteté


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2006)

J'espère que j'aurai la possibilté de ne pas sanctionner les personnes qui téléchargent et que ce rôle ne sera pas dévolu aux juges de proximité.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, il m'est arrivé d'avoir des amendes pour infration au code de la route ( et tous les magistrats aussi ) ce n'est pas pour autant que je ne peux pas sanctionner les infactions.

Je ne suis pas là pour dire si c'est bien ou mal mais pour constater une infraction et vérifier si elle existe ou non .


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mars 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, il m'est arrivé d'avoir des amendes pour infration au code de la route ( et tous les magistrats aussi ) ce n'est pas pour autant que je ne peux pas sanctionner les infactions.
> 
> Je ne suis pas là pour dire si c'est bien ou mal mais pour constater une infraction et vérifier si elle existe ou non .


C'est bien pour ça que je parlais de "conscience", perso je ne me vois pas me mettre volontairement en infraction le soir en téléchargeant et sanctionner quelqu'un  le lendemain qui fait comme moi... Ma "bonne" conscience ne me le permettrait pas...

Et j'ajoute que ton exemple me dérange un peu. Pour moi les gens qui qui sont en charge de faire respecter la Loi (policiers, juges, etc.) se doivent de donner l'exemple...


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Tu devras aussi et surtout arrêter de télécharger
> Impossible de sanctionner quelqu'un en toute conscience quand on a les mêmes pratiques illégales... Ou alors c'est plus que de la malhonnêteté




comme je l'ai écris plus haut : je sanctionne régulièrement les infractions au code de la route et pourtant il m'arrive comme tout le monde et comme beaucoup de magistrats de commettre des infractions au code de la route : En effet :  comme tout le monde au moins une fois de temps en temps, même si j'essaye toujours de trouver une place autorisée,   je me gare à une place de livraison   : c'est une contravention, et bien faire un téléchargement sera une contravention dont l'amende sera moins élevée qu'un stationnenemnt irrégulier .


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour ça que je parlais de "conscience", perso je ne me vois pas me mettre volontairement en infraction le soir en téléchargeant et sanctionner quelqu'un  le lendemain qui fait comme moi... Ma "bonne" conscience ne me le permettrait pas...
> 
> Et j'ajoute que ton exemple me dérange un peu. Pour moi les gens qui qui sont en charge de faire respecter la Loi (policiers, juges, etc.) se doivent de donner l'exemple...



C'est une conception bien  utopique ... 

Personnellement je n'ai aucun problème avec ma conscience d'autant plus que j'espère que , à terme , le téléchargement sera légal


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mars 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> comme je l'ai écris plus haut : je sanctionne régulièrement les infractions au code de la route et pourtant il m'arrive comme tout le monde et comme beaucoup de magistrats de commettre des infractions au code de la route : En effet :  comme tout le monde au moins une fois de temps en temps, même si j'essaye toujours de trouver une place autorisée,   je me gare à une place de livraison   : c'est une contravention, et bien faire un téléchargement sera une contravention dont l'amende sera moins élevée qu'un stationnenemnt irrégulier .



Argumentation d'avocat


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Mars 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est une conception bien  utopique ...
> 
> Personnellement je n'ai aucun problème avec ma conscience d'autant plus que j'espère que , à terme , le téléchargement sera légal



Téléchargement légal...pour moi ça ne veut rien dire...Je suis techniquement incapable de haker et pourtant je trouve sans difficultés des sites ou je copie musique et photos voir videos...ma conscience ne me travaille pas et je dors bien la nuit.
REM: Si tu donnais ta démission....tu serais juge et partie...ça c'est illégal....donc reste bien en place.


----------



## Imaginus (10 Mars 2006)

>> Jose Culot
Ce n'est pas parce que tu dors la nuit que ton acte sera minimisé pour autant. Ah si maintenant tu risques une amende mineure au lieu de 300000 euros et 3 ans de prison... Mais bon mis a part faire preuve de culot et de vantardise le debat n'avance pas d'un iota...Helas.

>>Kathy H.
Tes propos sont effarants. J'ai beaucoup de mal a admettre ce que je lis. 
L'ENM a mal fait son boulot. Ce qui est pardonnable chez un citoyen idiot et abruti l'est moins d'un juge qui represente l'elite de la nation et qui sait exactement ce qu'il fait...

C'est quoi ton excuse au fait ?


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> >> Jose Culot
> Ce n'est pas parce que tu dors la nuit que ton acte sera minimisé pour autant. Ah si maintenant tu risques une amende mineure au lieu de 300000 euros et 3 ans de prison... Mais bon mis a part faire preuve de culot et de vantardise le debat n'avance pas d'un iota...Helas.
> 
> >>Kathy H.
> ...



Si je pouvais te rebouler le le ferais volontiers


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> >> debat n'avance pas d'un iota...Helas.
> C'est quoi ton excuse au fait ?


Pour mon compte je ne cherche pas d'excuses.....Quand je vais sur ITMS et que je trouve ce que je cherche...j'achète.
Quand je trouve sans acheter C.A.D gratos...et que cela me convient...je prend.
*C'est la réflexion du ministre de la Culture Française.....Quand c'est gratuit on télécharge et quand c'est payant...on paye.Je trouve cela normal.*
Il y a plus de soixante ans que je télécharge de la musique dans mon crâne....je ne connais pas la musique et pourtant tout ce qui a été téléchargé je le joue sur mon clavier...seul ou en réunion.
Je n'ai jamais acheté une partition ni payé de droits d'auteur....et je pense que c'est normal...on ne peut pas me reprocher d'avoir de la mémoire musicale...et si on me le reprochait je deviendrai mauvais.


----------



## Imaginus (10 Mars 2006)

Lol non je ne veut en aucun cas retiré la musique dans l'esprit des gens. En plus ca les fait sourire et ca rend les gens heureux.

A propos ma question c'etait pour notre Juge


----------



## fedo (10 Mars 2006)

> L'ENM a mal fait son boulot. Ce qui est pardonnable chez un citoyen idiot et abruti l'est moins d'un juge qui represente l'elite de la nation et qui sait exactement ce qu'il fait...



l'ENM ne forme que les juges qui siègent au TI, TGI, cours d'appel, cour de cassation. et de toute façon ils sont très vite débordés quand juridiquement et/ou économiquement c'est trop complexe pour quelques hommes seuls.

le problème du droit d'auteur (entre autre) c'est qu'on ne peut pas faire n'importe quoi parce qu'on est lié par des conventions internationales. surtout quand ces conventions deviennent incohérentes au fil du temps...

la cohérence et l'équilibre sont très difficiles à trouver que ce soit pour l'écriture de la loi ou les jugements à rendre.


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2006)

mais biensûr que je vais arrêter définitivement de télécharger , d'ailleurs j'ai dû télécharger 3 films depuis 2 ans , alors bon ça va quoi ....
j'aurai très bien pu être hypocrite  comme beaucoup de personnes et vous dire : Quoi moi télécharger ? mais vous n'y pensez pas. .... 

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que ça va être difficile pour moi de sanctionner quelque chose que je ne trouve pas répréhensible ... dés que c'est fait pour un usage privé. voilà mon problème de conscience il est là et pas ailleurs..

et comme je suis aussi avocat , pas facile tout ça ...



Edit : c'est quand même mon droit de trouver que le fait de sanctionner les téléchargements est une aberration

Quant à donner des leçons de l'extérieur c'est facile, ça pour donner des leçons vous êtes fort ...


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Mars 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Edit : c'est quand même mon droit de trouver que le fait de sanctionner les téléchargements est une abération



Je suis 100% d'accord avec toi.
Tant que c'est pour usage privé.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mars 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Edit : c'est quand même mon droit de trouver que le fait de sanctionner les téléchargements est une abération


Joli retournement mais ce n'est pas ce qui t'était reproché :

"Mince alors je télécharge de temps en temps et je suis juge de proximité et surtout j'étais pour la licence globale et je trouve cette loi insupportable : je me demande comment je vais faire, ça va être un casse tête pour moi...  . En tant que juge je n'aurai pas le choix je devrais sanctionner et ça va me faire vraiment CH.ER "

Ce qui t'était reproché était de juger des personnes en infraction alors que tu t'y places toi-même volontairement et en pleine connaissance de cause. C'est immoral.
Et pour en revenir à ta comparaison bancale sur le stationnement, si je suis ton raisonnement, te stationner "de temps en temps" sur une place de livraison alors qu'un place payante est libre ne te pose pas de problème...


----------



## Imaginus (10 Mars 2006)

>>Fedo : Grace à toi je ne mourrais pas idiot ce soir.  
 Je me disais bien que l'ENM savait former les gens...


>>Kathy H: Ton attitude ne merite que le mépris.Libre à toi à présent de juger les autres avec impartialité. Si ce mot à encore un sens.



PS: La prochaine fois evite de mentionner ici ce genre de chose ,cela revient à l'hurler avec un porte voix sur la place publique.


----------



## rezba (10 Mars 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais biensûr que je vais arrêter définitivement de télécharger , d'ailleurs j'ai dû télécharger 3 films depuis 2 ans , alors bon ça va quoi ....



Moi, je sais pas, si je vais arreter.
Tant que je ne trouverais pas certaines uvres dans ma zone marchande, tant que j'aurais envie de tout voir ou de tout savoir sur un créateur, de m'abreuver de courts métrages non commercialisés, de remix inédits, je crois que je continuerais à les chercher.
La seule chose dont je suis à peu près sûr, c'est que je n'acheterais plus de produits musicaux en provenance des grandes majors. Ya basta. Je m'en passerais.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose dont je suis à peu près sûr, c'est que je n'acheterais plus de produits musicaux en provenance des grandes majors. Ya basta. Je m'en passerais.



Très bonne idée


----------



## Imaginus (10 Mars 2006)

>>Rezba: Evidement tu poses le probleme de la disponiblité. Enormement d'oeuvres sont difficiles à trouver dans le commerce standart. Je regrette pour ma part l'absence ou le manque cruel de commerces specialisés dans la vente d'oeuvre introuvables. Si il en existe (ce dont je suis sur) ils ne sont pas tres connus en dehors des cercles de collectionneurs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> >> Jose Culot
> Ce n'est pas parce que tu dors la nuit que ton acte sera minimisé pour autant. Ah si maintenant tu risques une amende mineure au lieu de 300000 euros et 3 ans de prison... Mais bon mis a part faire preuve de culot et de vantardise le debat n'avance pas d'un iota...Helas.



Bon, pour les convictions de Kathy, elle t'a répondu. Moi, je vais te répondre sur un autre point : Une étude commanditée en 2002 par le département de la justice (ministère de la justice américain) à démontré que plus de 90% des téléchargements illégaux (là bas, parce qu'ici, on en discute encore) ont été fait par des gens qui *de toute façon* n'auraient pas acheté l'&#339;uvre téléchargée. Donc les préjudices avancés par les propriétaires d'&#339;uvres sont largement imaginaires.

Personnellement, il m'arrive de télécharger de vieux films introuvables autrement, et qui ne passent plus en salle depuis des lustres, et que maintes fois, je suis allé voir lorsqu'ils passaient, aussi des morceaux de musique que de toute façon, j'ai déjà payé, car lorsque ça les arrange, ils mettent en avant que c'est l'&#339;uvre qui compte, pas le support, mais lorsqu'une plage de vinyle est abîmée, là, soudainement, c'est le support qui compte, pas l'&#339;uvre. Mais qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que le gamin de treize ans de la ZUP à l'autre bout de la ville, oui, celui là, dont les deux parents sont au chômage qui à téléchargé le dernier album de je sais pas qui l'aurait acheté s'il n'avait pas pu le faire, ce n'est pas vrai, par contre, il aurait peut-être tenté de le voler au supermarché d'en bas, créant cette fois un vrai préjudice (mais pas au propriétaire de l'&#339;uvre, au propriétaire du magasin s'il ne s'est pas fait piquer, ou à lui même et sa famille, dans le cas contraire).

Alors, par pitié, arrêtez votre morale à deux balles sur "ces pauvres artistes", qui de toute façon ne ramassent que les miettes (quoi que des miettes de cette taille, on pourrait nourrir et loger pas mal de SDF, mais c'est un autre débat), le gros de la manne allant enrichir des fonds de pensions américains pour qui la "création" n'est qu'une marchandise comme les autres, et qui ne la favorisent en rien, vu que seuls les "grosses vedettes" les préoccupent, et qui en matière de favoriser les jeunes talents, privilégient la soupe qui se vend à l'art que la masse panurgesque des consommateurs bêlants ne comprend pas, donc achète peu.


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Mars 2006)

Exemple à 25 centimes d'ancien francs.
Un copain m'envoie un morceau "volé" des "Rosenberg trio"...je l'ai trouvé super...et j'ai acheté presque tout d'eux sur ITMS.Pas positif ça...pour les droits d'auteur??

Essayez de trouver chez ITMS "Lullaby of birthland" chanté par Ella.?


----------



## rezba (10 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> >>Rezba: Evidement tu poses le probleme de la disponiblité. Enormement d'oeuvres sont difficiles à trouver dans le commerce standart. Je regrette pour ma part l'absence ou le manque cruel de commerces specialisés dans la vente d'oeuvre introuvables. Si il en existe (ce dont je suis sur) ils ne sont pas tres connus en dehors des cercles de collectionneurs...


La question n'est même pas celle du cercle des collectionneurs, elle est celle du "marché viable" pour les industries de la distribution, d'une part, et de la quantité d'&#339;uvres non commercialisées, d'autre part.
Le problème de la disponibilité de l'&#339;uvre est au c&#339;ur de la question du partage culturel, du P2P. Elle en est le fondement, bien avant la gratuité. Il serait temps que les artistes s'en rendent compte. Et qu'avant de pleurer sur leurs hypothétiques revenus de droits d'auteurs perdus, ils reprennent _leurs_ droits sur _leurs_ &#339;uvres, et en maîtrisent la distribution, au lieu de laisser ça aux cravatés du marketing et aux actionnaires des majors.
Les artsites sont des cons. Il faut le dire haut et fort. Tant qu'ils n'auront pas compris qu'il faut qu'ils s'occupent eux-mêmes de l'économie qu'ils génèrent, ils seront les dindons de toutes les farces.

Regardons la distribution. Les américains cinéphiles piratent les trésors de la nouvelle vague française. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'une grande partie ne sont pas commercialiés en DVD zone 1!
Pour ça, il faut que de gentils "seeders" français aient rippé les DVD et les ai mis à disposition. Ceux qui permettent aux autres de découvrir les &#339;uvres seront les plus sanctionnés, dans la loi en préparation...

Ce n'est qu'un exemple parmi d'autres. On parlait il y a deux jours, dans _kelle musique écoutez-vous donc ?_, de la livraison des 4 premiers talking heads remasterisés. Ils étaient disponibles aux US depuis plusieurs années. Quelques fans français de Talking heads ont du se les procurer par des moyens illégaux, c'est à peu près sûr.

Et que dire de ce qui ne sera pas commercialisé ? Les disques bonus (ceux que la FNAC ne donnent jamais à l'acheteur...), les collectors qu'on ne trouvera pas dans l'hypothétique et future offre légale ? Et tous ces courts-métrages ou ces documentaires de grands cinéastes, dont je n'attendrais pas d'avoir un âge canonique pour les voir, parce qu'un éditeur aura, à ce moment-là, eu la géniale idée de les commercialiser.


Et encore une fois, je pose la question de la qualité de cette offre légale. 1 &#8364; du mp3 128, c'est du vol. Et je ne parle même pas du wma vendu au même prix. Qu'est-ce que ça va être pour les films en ligne...

Cette qualité-là, ça ne s'achète pas. Ça ne devrait même pas s'écouter ou se regarder.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

Et pour ajouter à ce que dis Rezba, en quel honneur la distribution s'arroge le droit de décider de ce que le consommateur de telle ou telle zone pourra ou ne pourra pas bénéficier ? Nous devrions subordonner nos choix à leurs contraintes de rentabilité ? Même si je suis le seul en France à m'intéresser au film de ce cinéaste d'art et d'essai tchétchéno-moldave des collines du sud, c'est mon droit d'y avoir accès, que la major qui en a les droits le veuille ou non !

EDIT : Et en plus, c'est aussi le droit de ce cinéaste de diffuser son &#339;uvre auprès de tous ceux qu'elle intéresse !


----------



## Imaginus (10 Mars 2006)

Pascal77: Sur ce point tu as parfaitement raison. L'auteur a le droit de faire ce que bon lui semble de son oeuvre. Concernant ta remarque sur le mome de ZUP. L'acte est aujourd'hui minimisé (juste uen amende de 35 euros au lieu du delire des 300000 et 3 ans de prison) mais bon ce n'est pas non plus un pretexte.Quand bien meme ca serait de la musique "Klinex". 

Rezba:Tu as raison sur de nombreux point mais il y a aussi des auteurs/artistes qui ne savent pas "gerer" tout ca ou qui le gereront plus tard (qui a dit J.Halliday ?  ). Bref ne generalisons pas trop vite 


Il fut un temps ou ce type de probleme ne se posait pas. La QUALITE ,la RAPIDITE et la MASSE de titres dispo en deux clics de souris à booster l'acquisition . C'est ca qui a changé la donne.

Bon okay ca a aussi booster internet et "democratisé" l'ADSL...


----------



## rezba (10 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Pascal77: Sur ce point tu as parfaitement raison. L'auteur a le droit de faire ce que bon lui semble de son oeuvre.


 En théorie, oui. Sauf que non. C'est le producteur, et le distributeur ensuite, qui décide de comment et quand c'est vendu. La plupart des artistes cèdent leurs droits sur la distribution.



> Rezba:Tu as raison sur de nombreux point mais il y a aussi des auteurs/artistes qui ne savent pas "gerer" tout ca ou qui le gereront plus tard (qui a dit J.Halliday ?  ). Bref ne generalisons pas trop vite


Je ne généralise pas, je vis au milieu de ça, de "l'économie de la culture".
Aujourd'hui, les artistes musicaux et audiovisuels les plus en vue crient à leur agonie prochaine, ça leur permet d'oublier qu'en dessous d'eux meurrent la masse des intermittents qui ne sont pas touchés par la question des droits d'auteurs.

Lorsque le ouèbe s'est développé, la plupart des informaticiens n'étaient pas capables de gérer leurs produits. Pourtant, au milieu de toutes les startups, des modèles comme Linux ou comme les coopératives d'hébergement ont fait leur trou. Les gens ont appris. Ou se sont entourés.
Les artistes, et particulièrement les interprètes musicaux, sont des enfants gâtés de la société du spectacle. D'entendre des petits cons comme le chanteur de Kyo râler contre le téléchargement des mp3 me fait doucement rigoler. D'entendre d'autres plus respectables s'être fait bourrer le mou, ça m'énerve un peu plus. Va falloir qu'ils créent, ou qu'ils suscitent d'autres modéles économiques. Faudrait qu'ils s'en rendent compte. Vite.
Qu'ils arrêtent de regarder leur nombril. S'ils veulent pas mourrir en même temps que les majors.

*Parce que le modèle actuel est mort*. Il faut qu'on se mette ça dans la tête.
Enfin, eux, surtout.


----------



## fpoil (10 Mars 2006)

pour paraphraser rezba, essayez de trouver dans le commerce ou en ligne les premiers films de Pedro Amodovar : 
impossible de trouver Matador (il existe une vague version anglaise), le seul endroit c'est la mule....

aute exemple : Gang of Four, merveilleux groupe anglais des années 80, pendant longtemps impossible de les trouver dans le commerce (le pressage cd n'existait pas), on ne les trouvait que sur le p2p puis avec le revival de la scène rock new yorkaise, une compil est sortie bien plus tard...

les exemples sont légions

alors quand j'entend les majors se présenter comme les défenseurs de la diversité culturelle, je m'étouffe...

qui fait vivre les fonds de catalogue des majors qui pourrissent dans un coin, ce sont les fans ou en tout cas les gens qui apprécient ces artistes...


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2006)

Depuis 20 ans, je cherche a acheter un morceau de Ellis, Beggs & Howard - Big Bubbles, No Troubles. Et bien, j'ai finis par le trouver sur l'iTms anglais. Pas US, pas français mais anglais. Donc je suis quand même dans l'illégalité car je l'ai bien payé, mais je ne réside pas en Angleterre. Dommage, a l'époque ce titre n'était pas distribué chez mes disquaires de province, j'avais juste une vielle VHS que j'avais enregistré sur le moment. Et maintenant que je le trouve, je ne peut l'acheter sereinement et légalement.

Pareille, de la même époque, je cherche le morceau Breakeway de Big Pig, un groupe Australien non distribué en France. La, j'ai carrément du le piraté sur Limewire. Lamentable


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Depuis 20 ans, je cherche a acheter un morceau de Ellis, Beggs & Howard - Big Bubbles, No Troubles. Et bien, j'ai finis par le trouver sur l'iTms anglais. Pas US, pas français mais anglais. Donc je suis quand même dans l'illégalité car je l'ai bien payé, mais je ne réside pas en Angleterre. Dommage, a l'époque ce titre n'était pas distribué chez mes disquaires de province, j'avais juste une vielle VHS que j'avais enregistré sur le moment. Et maintenant que je le trouve, je ne peut l'acheter sereinement et légalement.
> 
> Pareille, de la même époque, je cherche le morceau Breakeway de Big Pig, un groupe Australien non distribué en France. La, j'ai carrément du le piraté sur Limewire. Lamentable



Sans compter que tous ces beaux parleurs ne savent pas....c'est toutes les nuits blanches à chercher légalement et surtout illégalement dans divers sites le rare morceau.....rendez pas compte des recherches accomplies.
Le matin on dort sur pied.....pirater ce n'est pas une sinécure.:affraid:


----------



## fedo (10 Mars 2006)

> >>Fedo : Grace à toi je ne mourrais pas idiot ce soir.
> Je me disais bien que l'ENM savait former les gens...



l'ENM forme les gens à rendre des jugements. point à la ligne. il ne forme pas à devenir intelligent.
les juges de proximité ne sont pas des juges au rabais comme le prétendent les syndicats de la magistrature. magistrats qui vivent en quasi huit clos dans leur palais de justice...




> *Parce que le modèle actuel est mort*. Il faut qu'on se mette ça dans la tête.



là je suis bien d'accord avec toi Rezba. le mode consommation a évolué, les supports ont évolué, la demande a évolué.
mais aujourd'hui certains présentent des solutions idéalistes qui leur permettent d'exister à l'avenir. or, justement leur avenir n'est pas assuré dans le contexte de cette évlution.


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2006)

un dernier point : A ce jour la jurisprudence est plus clémente que ne le sera la loi si elle passe , puisque les Tribunaux Relaxent les personnes qui se sont contentées de télécharger.
Donc à ce jour le téléchargement simple est assimilée par la jurisprudence à de la copie privée, seule la mise à disposition est sanctionnée.
Donc en téléchargeant un fichier de temps en temps on est encore dans la légalité , en tout cas vis à vis des Tribunaux.
Si la loi passe le Téléchargement deviendra une simple contravention et sera donc de la compétence du Tribunal de Police et comme il s'agira d'une 3ème ou 4ème classe c'set le juge de proximité qui aura à juger ces contraventions 

Quant aux juges de proximité il font exactement le même Travail que les juges d'instance c'est juste une question de taux de compétence : il sont compétents jusqu'à 4000 &#8364; , mais rendre un jugement  et tenir une audience civile ou  pénale c'est le même travail que la demande porte sur 3000 &#8364; ou sur 10.000 ( qui est le maximum devant le T.I , hormis pour les affaires dont le T.I a une compétence d'attribution)


----------



## fedo (10 Mars 2006)

> un dernier point : A ce jour la jurisprudence est plus clémente que ne le sera la loi si elle passe , puisque les Tribunaux Relaxent les personnes qui se sont contentées de télécharger.



dans le cadre de poursuites pénales. mais avec le dernier arrêt de la cour de cassation sur le triple test...


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> >>Fedo : Grace à toi je ne mourrais pas idiot ce soir.
> Je me disais bien que l'ENM savait former les gens...
> 
> 
> ...




comme je viens de le dire plus haut à ce jour le simple téléchargement n'est pas sanctionné par la jurisprudence et surtout pas le téléchargement occasionnel.
les dernières décisions ont toutes relaxées, alors désolée mais à ce jour je n'ai pas le sentiment en ayant téléchargé quelques films d'avoir commis une infraction.

Si la loi passe ce sera autre chose mais pour l'instant la jurisprudence assimile le simple téléchargement à de la copie privée.

Comme j'aime être méprisée par des donneurs de leçons , c'est un honneur pour moi...  et bien en tout cas heureusement que tu ne juges pas car tu serais horrible  comme juge  
brrrr

Et oui je suis impartiale lorsque je juge , je sais mettre mes sentiments de côté, c'est mon métier ... 

Et c'est justement parce que je suis impartiale et que je veux le rester que va se poser un problème pour moi : je le dis haut et fort il sera difficile pour moi de condamner pour des faits que je ne trouve pas, à la base , répréhensibles et j'ai l'honnêteté de soulever le problème et de le dire et pour cela on m'insulte . Mais tu es qui toi pour me donner des leçons de morale !!!  

Pour la petite histoire sachez que depuis peu les gens sont jugés pour des excès de vitesse de 2 km heure et bien la loi me demande de condamner et je peux vous assurer que c'est une position aberrante et beaucoup de juges ont décidé de ne pas entrer en voix de condamnation pour 2 kilomètres heure. C'est un exemple ( et ces juges dépassent souvent la vitesse de 2  petits kilomètres heure car c'est difficile  de savoir qu'on est à 52 et non à 50 ( je n'ai pas un compteur moderne lol) 

Pourquoi le problème serait différent ici ? lorsque je vois comme le monde politique et judiciaire est pourri parfois je me félicite de mon intégrité et de mon honnêteté car justement j'aime être en accord avec ma conscience ,l'honnêteté passe avant tout et être honnête vous attire toujours les ennuis la preuve  je pense que tu n'as rien compris,  que cela te dépasse car tu ne peux pas savoir ce que cette fonction a de difficile dans la réalité .



Tout n'est pas noir ou blanc il faut être nuancé que diantre ... et personne n'est parfais


----------



## fedo (10 Mars 2006)

> Pour la petite histoire sachez que depuis peu les gens sont jugés pour des excès de vitesse de 2 km heure et bien la loi me demande de condamner et je peux vous assurer que c'est une position aberrante et beaucoup de juges ont décidé de ne pas entrer en voix de condamnation pour 2 kilomètres heure. C'est un exemple ( et ces juges dépassent souvent la vitesse de 2 petits kilomètres heure car c'est difficile de savoir qu'on est à 52 et non à 50 ( je n'ai pas un compteur moderne lol)



pour le coup tu sais que le risque de recours contre ta décision est faible.

dans le cas du téléchargement tu aurais encore moins de mal à justifier ta décision du fait que les preuves reposant sur l'IP sont sujettes à caution (très nombreux cas aux USA).

d'ailleurs si un jour tu davais à connaître d'un cas de download et/ou d'upload, quelque soit le résultat ça m'intesserait d'avoir les minutes.


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> pour le coup tu sais que le risque de recours contre ta décision est faible.
> 
> dans le cas du téléchargement tu aurais encore moins de mal à justifier ta décision du fait que les preuves reposant sur l'IP sont sujettes à caution (très nombreux cas aux USA).
> 
> d'ailleurs si un jour tu davais à connaître d'un cas de download et/ou d'upload, quelque soit le résultat ça m'intesserait d'avoir les minutes.



j'espère  vraiment jusqu'à la dernière minute que cette loi ne passera pas et que je n'aurai pas à juger les téléchargements , si cela doit arriver il faudra  bien que j'applique la loi , et la marge de manoeuvre sera tout de même assez faible comme toujours en matière de contravention.

pour le problème des adresses IP c'est effectivement un point crucial  car si les radars sont fiables pour les exces de vitesse supérieur à 10 kilomètres heure,  quant sera t'il des "radards" sur internet


----------



## fedo (11 Mars 2006)

> j'espère vraiment jusqu'à la dernière minute que cette loi ne passera pas et que je n'aurai pas à juger les téléchargements , si cela doit arriver il faudra bien que j'applique la loi , et la marge de manoeuvre sera tout de même assez faible comme toujours en matière de contravention.



tu sais comme moi que la marge de manoeuvre est limitée concernant l'intégration de la directive européenne. et que la CJCE a enjoint la france de transposer...

il y a quand même des trucs biens dans les amendements votés aujourd'hui, notamment l'exception d'information. parce que ne peut pas pouvoir montrer des tableaux à télé lors d'un reportage sur une expo sans demander l'autorisation aux ayabt droits tout en faisant la promo de l'exposition c'était vraiment ridicule !!!!


----------



## Tee (11 Mars 2006)

Lors de reportages télévisées récemment diffusés par des rédactions d'information de chaînes hertziennes, j'ai eu la désagréable surprise de découvrir des téléchargeurs masqués opérant sur macintosh... Je constate qu'effectivement ce doit etre possible


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2006)

Ce doit être possible de quoi ? De télécharger à partir d'un mac ?
Non. Il faut un pécé, pour télécharger, monsieur l'agent.


----------



## fedo (11 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce doit être possible de quoi ? De télécharger à partir d'un mac ?
> Non. Il faut un pécé, pour télécharger, monsieur l'agent.



sur PC c'est de la contrefaçon, question de nombre d'utilisateurs, sur mac c'est de la copie privée, selon 3% des utilisateurs .


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Mars 2006)

Salut.
La copie, nous le savons, n'est pas seulement le téléchargement dela zizique. Lacoste n'est pas content quand on vend des chemises et autres accessoires qu'il n'a pas facturé à un revendeur quelconque.
Je me demande ce que pensent les créateurs des pochettes de disques mise a disposition pour la reproduction par l'ITMS.
Un CD vendu, on peut penser que les droits d'auteur vont quelque part ?
Mais le créateur et l'imprimeur de la pochette est-il rétribué de la même manière que les droits d'auteur.????


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Mars 2006)

Tee a dit:
			
		

> Lors de reportages télévisées récemment diffusés par des rédactions d'information de chaînes hertziennes, j'ai eu la désagréable surprise de découvrir des téléchargeurs masqués opérant sur macintosh... Je constate qu'effectivement ce doit etre possible



Pourquoi désagréable....tu as rencontré le concombre masqué !
Tu es de la police ?


----------



## fedo (11 Mars 2006)

> Mais le créateur et l'imprimeur de la pochette est-il rétribué de la même manière que les droits d'auteur.????



l'imprimeur n'a pas être retribué sur le plan des droits d'auteur. par contre, l'exploitation de l'oeuvre graphique de la pochette doit faire l'ojet d'une rémunération.


----------



## Bilbo (11 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce doit être possible de quoi ? De télécharger à partir d'un mac ?
> Non. Il faut un pécé, pour télécharger, monsieur l'agent.


Ce n'est pas la bonne approche. Aussi sec on fouillera toute ta maison, ta femme plantée au milieu du salon, l'&#339;il hagard et les enfants hurlant à qui mieux-mieux, pour trouver ce pécé que tu as si bien caché derrière tous tes macs. Il feront même venir un spécialiste de Paris pour trier le bon grain de l'ivraie. Bref, ça va être le bordel : tu ferais mieux de leur dire tout de suite que tu as VirtualPC. 

À+


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> l'exception d'information. parce que ne peut pas pouvoir montrer des tableaux à télé lors d'un reportage sur une expo sans demander l'autorisation aux ayabt droits tout en faisant la promo de l'exposition c'était vraiment ridicule !!!!


le texte


> La reproduction intégrale ou partielle, dans un but d&#8217;information, d&#8217;une oeuvre d&#8217;art graphique, plastique ou architecturale, par voie de presse écrite, audiovisuelle ou en ligne, lorsqu&#8217;il s&#8217;agit de rendre compte d&#8217;événements d&#8217;actualité, dans la mesure justifiée par le but d&#8217;information poursuivi et sous réserve d&#8217;indiquer, à moins que cela ne s&#8217;avère impossible, la source, y compris le nom de l&#8217;auteur, lorsque cette reproduction est faite de manière accessoire ou que l&#8217;oeuvre a été réalisée pour être placée en permanence dans un lieu public.


Ca évitera pas mal de litiges facon affaire Utrillo

pas sûr que ca règle tout
 il reste des flous sur des détails
par exemple
" accessoire"
imaginons un plan large d 'un officiel inaugurant une expo 
devra t on citer le nom de toutes les oeuvres entrapercues et/ou auteur ( ca prend du temps) ou s'arranger pour n'en montrer aucune ?
A ce titre faudra til aussi citer le nom des créateurs de la robe de Madame? ( je plaisante un peu mais vous voyez un peu...)

impact pour les photographes de presse et dans une moindre mesure documentaristes

à ce titre il y a une lettre ouverte qui vient d'etre adressée au President de la République par des photographes dont Marc Riboud, Yann Arthus Bertrand et Raymond Depardon ( par ailleurs réalisateur des docus sur la justice en action)
bizarrement aucune trace électronique hormis une mention par l'afp


----------



## fedo (11 Mars 2006)

> Ca évitera pas mal de litiges facon affaire Utrillo



c'est ce à quoi je pensais aussi .



> imaginons un plan large d 'un officiel inaugurant une expo
> devra t on citer le nom de toutes les oeuvres entrapercues et/ou auteur ( ca prend du temps) ou s'arranger pour n'en montrer aucune ?



il y aura certainement le critère de l'oeuvre clairement identifiable par le public même si accessoirement présente.



> à ce titre il y a une lettre ouverte qui vient d'etre adressée au President de la République par des photographes dont Marc Riboud, Yann Arthus Bertrand et Raymond Depardon ( par ailleurs réalisateur des docus sur la justice en action)
> bizarrement aucune trace électronique hormis une mention par l'afp



un conflit entre les photographes, les stars contre les salariés...


----------



## fpoil (14 Mars 2006)

on vient d'entamer le débat sur les drm : c'est le vrai pb de cette loi


----------



## fpoil (15 Mars 2006)

pour en revenir au projet de loi, le débat d'hier soir était très interressant car il mettait en exergue toutes les contradictions de ce texte qui veut plaire à tout le monde ("consensuel") mais qui mécontente presque tout le monde (je dis presque parce que les majors doivent quand même se frotter les mains) :

- drm et l'interopérabilité : un député de la majorité a quand même osé dire que les grands de l'informatique (à savoir microsoft et apple) devront se plier et se plieront à la loi française et donc ouvrir leur drm à des fins d'opérabilité (ce qui en principe est louable mais dans les faits on rigole tous...)

- les drm c'est bon pour le particulier mais pas pour la défense nationale, les entreprises publiques et privées, donc un amendement a été déposé pour en gros, obliger les mêmes grands de l'info à diffuser leur code source des drm pour des raisons de sécurité (on rêve non) :

je cite : " L'amendement a pour objectif d'obliger les fournisseurs de mesures techniques à communiquer le code source des logiciels aux services compétents de l'État, à les soumettre, pour les données personnelles qu'elles auront à traiter, aux règles spécifiées par la CNIL et à soumettre l'installation de logiciels comportant ce type de mesures techniques, y compris les système d'exploitation, à autorisation de l'administration lorsqu'elle se fait dans des administrations de l'État ou des collectivités locales."

amendement voté

encore et toujours sur la discussion :

au sujet du droit à la copie privée, il y a eu un interressante passe d'armes sur un sous amendement voté en commission des lois puis retiré par le rapporteur qui précisait dans la loi que les utilisateurs avaient au moins droit à 1 copie privée (au nom de l'exemption)

ce sous-amendement ayant été retiré, la loi ne précise aucun plancher au nombre de copies privées, libre au collège des médiateurs (3 personnes nommés par décrets, fonctionnaire ou magistrat, pour 6 ans) de fixer lui-même le nombre minimum de copie privée auquel nous aurons droit (selon le support peut être et pourquoi pas égal à zéro),


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2006)

C'est du grand n'importe quoi. Et dire que Areva en ce moment même s'offusque que la Chine demande les plans des futures centrales. Nos députés demande la même chose à Apple et Microsoft pour des soit disant question de sécurité. Ils rêvent


----------



## fedo (15 Mars 2006)

> - drm et l'interopérabilité : un député de la majorité a quand même osé dire que les grands de l'informatique (à savoir microsoft et apple) devront se plier et se plieront à la loi française et donc ouvrir leur drm à des fins d'opérabilité (ce qui en principe est louable mais dans les faits on rigole tous...)


ben pas vraiment non. microsoft ne rigole pas en ce moment avec l'amende qui lui a infligé la commission européenne parce qu'il ne veut pas se plier aux textes européens sur l'intéropérabilité. 

de même apple a eu chaud devant la conseil de la concurrence avec la plainte de virgin media. (qui en gros dit, puisque vous pouvez gravez des CD et les recompressez après en MP3 alors il n'y a pas abus de position domninante). le conseil de la concurrence n'ayant pas exclu de revoir la situation au regard de l'évolution de la situation.

si une disposition de la loi impose l'interopérabilité en réalité le premier qui jouera au plus malin est sûr de se faire condamner.

ce serait une 1ère mondiale et la remise en cause implicite de cette débilité des DRM.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2006)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui enfin, ça fait pitié, c évident que ça passera jamais ça :love:
> C comme si on interdisait les associations à but non lucratif...


tout a fait d'accord avec toi....
pinaise, ce serait la fin de beaucoup de chose....comment peut on l'imaginer....


----------



## fpoil (15 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> ben pas vraiment non. microsoft ne rigole pas en ce moment avec l'amende qui lui a infligé la commission européenne parce qu'il ne veut pas se plier aux textes européens sur l'intéropérabilité.
> 
> de même apple a eu chaud devant la conseil de la concurrence avec la plainte de virgin media. (qui en gros dit, puisque vous pouvez gravez des CD et les recompressez après en MP3 alors il n'y a pas abus de position domninante). le conseil de la concurrence n'ayant pas exclu de revoir la situation au regard de l'évolution de la situation.
> 
> ...



il faut espérer que tu aies raison...

sinon cela me rappelle l'affaire virgin qui avait cassé une protection pour pouvoir vendre un titre de Madonna: est ce qu'à l'avenir les sites marchands pourrront se justifier de l'interopérabilité pour casser des drms afin de mettre en vente certains titre


----------



## fedo (15 Mars 2006)

> sinon cela me rappelle l'affaire virgin qui avait cassé une protection pour pouvoir vendre un titre de Madonna: est ce qu'à l'avenir les sites marchands pourrront se justifier de l'interopérabilité pour casser des drms afin de mettre en vente certains titre


non. on ne peut pas faire les choses unilatéralement.
par contre, celui qui aura à se plaindre du non respect de loi pourra le faire devant le tribunal ou le conseil de la concurrence (meilleure solution AMHA) et faire condamner à faire respecter la loi.

mais pour que la loi soit appliquée il faut des sanctions financières très lourdes pour le contrevenant avec pénalités par jour de non application de la loi + condamnation avec astreinte financière par jour de retard.
il faut aussi que l'article soit inscrit dans le code de commerce au niveau du droit de la concurrence.

la question est de savoir qui aura à respecter l'interopérabilité, les concepteurs de DRM ou les fabricants de lecteurs mutlimédias physiques ? ou les 2.
la loi se devra d'être précise sinon chacun se renverra la balle et elle ne sera pas appliquée.

bon si ça continue je me présente en 2007, au moins on connait mon programme précis


----------



## kathy h (16 Mars 2006)

DADVSI : un texte liberticide porté par des lobbies et voté par des «godillots»

http://eucd.info/index.php?2006/03/...liberticide-de-lobbies-vote-par-des-godillots


Extrait : 

L'initiative EUCD.INFO constate que le gouvernement, le rapporteur, et
la majorité ont décidé de ne pas protéger le logiciel libre,
l'innovation, la libre concurrence et la copie privée. Ils sont
revenus ouvertement à la logique originale du DADVSI : le
tout-répressif. L'initiative EUCD.INFO regrette que, malgré les six
semaines passées à travailler avec des députés de la majorité, ni le
ministre de la culture, ni le rapporteur n'aient infléchi leurs
positions. Ils ont obstinément refusé d'introduire les nécessaires
modifications à l'article 7 pour que le logiciel libre soit
effectivement protégé. Ils se sont entêtés à transformer la copie
privée en copie contrôlée. Ils ont défendu bec et ongles la
juridiction d'exception que constitue «le collège des médiateurs» et
l'ont autorisé à interdire la copie privée de DVD. Enfin, M. Donnedieu
de Vabres et M. Vanneste ont porté et fait adopté par la majorité la
partie pénale de l'amendement Vivendi Universal, texte surréaliste
qu'aucune démocratie dans le monde n'a jamais adopté.

M. Donnedieu de Vabres et M. Vanneste resteront dans les mémoires
comme un ministre et un rapporteur à la solde évidente d'industriels
désireux de revenir sur les droits du public pour mieux imposer leurs
modèles économiques. Ils ont multiplié les mensonges en séance (avec
ce grand moment où M. Vanneste a prétendu que la copie privée de DVD
était interdite tant techniquement que juridiquement), et ont utilisé
des procédures portant atteinte au droit d'amendement et de débattre
des parlementaires (multiplication d'amendements rédactionnel
obligeant au dépôt de sous-amendements débattus en bloc).

Quant aux membres du groupe UMP - à l'exception notable de Mme Boutin
et de M. Suguenot - ils apparaissent comme des députés aux ordres du
gouvernement, démontrant par là même la virtualité du principe de
séparation des pouvoirs. Quel dommage que des députés pourtant
conscients des enjeux aient accepté de prendre le risque de mettre en
situation d'insécurité juridique toute la communauté du logiciel libre
et de rentrer dans le jeu du gouvernement consistant à refuser des
évidences et à rédiger la loi sur des coins de table cinq minutes
avant l'ouverture de la séance.

Comment peut-on accepter de porter des amendements limitant les
activités nécessaires à la sécurité informatique aux limitations
introduites par le code de la propriété intellectuelle ? Que devient
le code pénal et ses dispositions sur la fraude informatique ? Et
comment justifier l'interdiction de neutralisation à des fins de
protection de la vie privée quand comme on n'a eu de cesse de rappeler
que les mesures techniques présentaient des risques majeurs pour la
vie privée ? Le droit d'auteur serait-il au dessus de tous les droits
fondamentaux ? Et pourquoi les prétendus défenseurs du logiciel libre
ne se sont-ils pas élevés quand le ministre a déclaré que la
publication d'un code source "facilitant le contournement" devait être
interdite ? Est-ce à dire que le logiciel libre DeCSS devrait être
interdit et que, plus largement, aucun code source permettant de
neutraliser une mesure technique à des fins de lecture ne devra-être
mis à disposition sur internet ? Sans doute et c'est inacceptable en
plus d'être ridicule.

De même, s'il était conservé, l'amendement 150 de M. Mariani (UMP),
même amendé comme il l'a été par MM. Cazenave et Carayon (UMP),
introduirait une insécurité juridique majeure et ouvrirait la porte à
des menaces et poursuites arbitraires. Cet amendement VU/Mariani
aurait dû être rejeté à l'unanimité tant il porte atteinte au principe
de neutralité de la technique. Sa rédaction est telle qu'il est sans
doute contraire au principe constitutionnel de légalité des délits et
peines. Le clan des vivendistes de l'Assemblée en est d'ailleurs
conscient puisqu'il mise désormais sur la partie civile de
l'amendement Vivendi Universal (amendement 267). Espérons que les
députés UMP ayant encore une conscience et une once de courage sauront
s'y opposer en séance quoiqu'en disent le cabinet du ministre, et
exiger une seconde délibération sur l'article 7 et l'article 13.

Au final, les membres de l'intiative EUCD.INFO sont littéralement
écoeurés par les méthodes utilisées par le gouvernement pour faire
plier les députés de la majorité et faire adopter des texte rédigés
notoirement par des lobbies. Ils ne baissent pas pour autant les bras
et vont continuer à lutter contre un texte qui aurait dû depuis
longtemps être retiré si le Premier Ministre n'était pas aussi
psycho-rigide et ne considérait pas les députés comme des «*******s»
(sic), le parlement comme une «chambre d'enregistrement», et la
concertation avec la société civile comme une option.

L'initiative EUCD.INFO demande à ses soutiens de contacter les députés
UMP pour leur demander d'exercer ce soir en conscience le mandat que
le peuple leur a confié. On ne peut pas s'auto-proclamer «sauveur du
logiciel libre» et dans le même temps défendre des amendements
scélérats dénoncés depuis des mois par tous les acteurs du logiciel
libre.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

Note : dénoncer kathy h.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2006)

Franchement, on va de plus en plus vers une dictature avec tout ce que fait le gouvernement en ce moment, que ce soit l'entêtement envers le CPE et celui envers les droits d'auteurs. Bien triste France 

Merci d'avoir relayer ce texte Kathy.


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, on va de plus en plus vers une dictature avec tout ce que fait le gouvernement en ce moment, que ce soit l'entêtement envers le CPE et celui envers les droits d'auteurs. Bien triste France
> 
> Merci d'avoir relayer ce texte Kathy.


C'est juste le résultat d'un "déséquilibre" politique (Majorité trop forte et Opposition dans le choux...) mais ce n'est pas le sujet


----------



## kathy h (16 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, on va de plus en plus vers une dictature avec tout ce que fait le gouvernement en ce moment, que ce soit l'entêtement envers le CPE et celui envers les droits d'auteurs. Bien triste France
> 
> Merci d'avoir relayer ce texte Kathy.



ce texte résumebien la situation et  mieux que je ne pourrais jamais le faire   




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Note : dénoncer kathy h.



pour abus de vérité ?


----------



## Dominique 33 (16 Mars 2006)

Bonjour Cathy, je vais m'empresser de féliciter mon député qui fait parti du troupeau de moton voteur de ces amandements, Le séléctions de 2007 ne sont plus loin il faudra s"en souvenir et faire pression.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste le résultat d'un "déséquilibre" politique (Majorité trop forte et Opposition dans le choux...) mais ce n'est pas le sujet


Non non, c'est même pas ça. C'est juste le déséquilibre "Mental" de certains politiques. Faut quand même pas en avoir gros dans le ciboulot et surtout ne pas connaître le sujet pour oser présenter un texte pareille. Et que ce soit à droit ou a gauche sur le coup.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2006)

Dominique 33 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Cathy, je vais m'empresser de féliciter mon député qui fait parti du troupeau de moton voteur de ces amandements, Le séléctions de 2007 ne sont plus loin il faudra s"en souvenir et faire pression.


On peut trouver la liste des députés ayant voté pour ou contre que je sache ce qu'il en est pour le mien ?


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Non non, c'est même pas ça. C'est juste le déséquilibre "Mental" de certains politiques. Faut quand même pas en avoir gros dans le ciboulot et surtout ne pas connaître le sujet pour oser présenter un texte pareille. Et que ce soit à droit ou a gauche sur le coup.


Je suppose que si l'*** (censuré, pas de politique  ) n'avait qu'une majorité relative à l'Assemblée, on en serait pas la...


----------



## denousse (16 Mars 2006)

Bon alors c'est ou qu'on peut s'exiler de ce pays de merde? On n'est pas loin de la dictature....


----------



## fedo (16 Mars 2006)

> C'est juste le déséquilibre "Mental" de certains politiques. Faut quand même pas en avoir gros dans le ciboulot et surtout ne pas connaître le sujet pour oser présenter un texte pareille. Et que ce soit à droit ou a gauche sur le coup.



c'est assez complexe. il y a plusieurs logiques qui s'affrontent.
il est clair que malheuresement Universal/canal+, le SNEP et la SACEM ont influencé la version actuellement votée.

mais il y a le sénat. ça me rappelle la LCEN (loi économie numérique). après son passage au sénat la loi était de meilleure qualité. comme quoi les "vieux" ne sont pas forcément ceux que l'on croit. certains sénateurs connaissent bien le sujet et bien mieux que les députés.

c'est étonnant de voir que les ministres n'assument pas dans ce pays. franchement, si on veut limiter la copie privée, alors basculons dans un système de Copyright à l'américaine (on y gagnerait quelques exceptions bien intéressantes, notamment en matière d'enseignement).
mais chez nous c'est plus la SACEM et le SNEP qui font la loi, alors on fait du mi-droit d'auteur latin mi-copyright DMCA parce qu'on est lié par les traités de 1996 et la directive.

résultat un texte peu clair, des articles inutiles qui obscurcissent encore plus le droit existant dans l'environnement numérique (sous amendement 302 notamment...), des emboitement difficiles avec d'autres textes.


----------



## fpoil (16 Mars 2006)

si je comprends bien le texte tel qu'il est actuellement, des logiciels tels mac the ripper seront interdits, en parler sur des forums aussi par la même occasion?

art 13 : "Le fait, en connaissance de cause, de commander, de concevoir, d'organiser, de reproduire, de distribuer ou de diffuser une publicité, de faire connaître, directement ou indirectement, une application technologique, un dispositif, un composant ou un service destinés à faciliter ou à permettre la réalisation, en tout ou en partie, de l'un des faits mentionnés au 1° ou au 2° ci-dessus."

pour rappel : "1° Le fait pour une personne de porter atteinte, en connaissance de cause, à une mesure technique mentionnée à l'article L. 331-5 afin d'altérer la protection, assurée par cette mesure, portant sur une&#339;uvre "


et tous les developpeurs d'emule, azureus ou autres sont des futurs délinquants en puissance ?

le bon côté : quelle est la première asso de consommateurs, qui une fois la loi votée, va attaquer Microsoft et Apple pour non respect du principe d'interopérabilité? Est qu'au nom de ce même principe, je peux attaquer la fnac en tant qu'utilisateur mac, c'est à dire le distributeur, car je ne peux utiliser les morceaux téléchargeables sur leur plateforme?

dernière question : quels sont les pouvoirs du collège des médiateurs ? quels sont leur moyen de pression ? (bon je vais aller voir l'article 9)


----------



## fedo (16 Mars 2006)

> si je comprends bien le texte tel qu'il est actuellement, des logiciels tels mac the ripper seront interdits, en parler sur des forums aussi par la même occasion?


interdiction ne veut pas dire grand chose, disons les tutoriaux seront interdits, la publicité sera interdite, pour le reste liberté d'expression.

aux USA c'est interdit aussi, pourtant mac the ripper on en parle encore non ?



> et tous les developpeurs d'emule, azureus ou autres sont des futurs délinquants en puissance ?


développeurs non, éditeurs oui, à condition d'en faire le commerce (par la pub ou autres),c'est ce qui ressort des débats parlementaires.

mais bon aux USA c'est déjà mort.


----------



## takamaka (17 Mars 2006)

Bah j'apporte ma toute petite contribution à ce débat qui continue à faire couler bcp d'encre (en attendant les contraventions...), il semble que ca bouge du coté de l'Isère avec notamment Cazenave (UMP). [URL="http://eucd.info/index.php?2006/03/17/]En savoir +[/URL]

De là à dire que l'air - proche - de la montagne favorise la réflexion...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

Moi, il y a un truc qui me chiffonne. Comme je ne suis pas juriste, et qu'apparemment, il y en à par ici, je pose "ingénument" la question : 

Si j'ai bien compris (mais j'en suis pas sur), cette loi introduit une sorte de "privatisation" d'une partie de la justice (la fameuse commission). Comment espèrent-ils faire avaler ça au conseil constitutionnel ?


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

> Si j'ai bien compris, cette loi introduit une sorte de "privatisation" d'une partie de la justice (la fameuse commission). Comment espèrent-ils faire avaler ça au conseil constitutionnel ?



non ça n'est pas une "privatisation". c'est une autorité administrative indépendante tout comme l'est la commission qui fixe les supports et le taux de la redevance pour la copie privée.
la différence avec une autorité privée c'est que les décisions sont susceptibles de recours.

par contre, pourquoi créer une 2ème commission? pourquoi une partie des députés ne veulent-ils pas fixer le droit eux-mêmes sur la copie privée?

la 1ère commission est un échec patent...


----------



## fpoil (17 Mars 2006)

c'est clair, complètement noyautée par les représentants des majors, d'ailleurs les représentants des consommateurs ont plusieurs fois fait savoir leur mécontentement sur son fonctionnement,

on en est à plus de 30 maintenant des ces autorités indépendantes (au niveau européen aussi la valse des agences européennes bat son plein)


"par contre, pourquoi créer une 2ème commission? pourquoi une partie des députés ne veulent-ils pas fixer le droit eux-mêmes sur la copie privée?"

au nom d'une certaine souplesse disent certains, pour se débarasser d'un champs de mines pensent beaucoup


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

> au nom d'une certaine souplesse disent certains, pour se débarasser d'un champs de mines pensent beaucoup


oui je le pense aussi. en donnant la responsabilité aux autres...

ce qui me fait rire c'est qu'aux USA il y a une commission du copyright (au canada aussi), elle est impartiale et marche très bien...

en France ça marche pas, même le Conseil Supérieur de la Propriété littéraire et artistique ne marche pas.

les français sont-ils incompétents?


----------



## fpoil (17 Mars 2006)

je pense que c'est plutôt une question de culture politique : 

c'est nouveaux ici les autorités indépendantes et la notion d'un pouvoir central fort (qui monopolise tous les leviers de décision) est bien ancrée dans l'inconscient collectif


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

je crois surtout qu'on a perdu ici la notion de l'intérêt général ou alors la pratique du lobbyisme est trop jeune chez nous et le pouvoir politique ne sait pas encore la gérer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> *je crois surtout qu'on a perdu ici la notion de l'intérêt général* ou alors la pratique du lobbyisme est trop jeune chez nous et le pouvoir politique ne sait pas encore la gérer.



Cette notion là,"l'intérêt général", t'es sur que certains de nos dirigeants l'ont eue depuis 1969 ? A mon avis, il y a un bail qu'elle est perdue !  :mouais:


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'aux USA, patrie des grands groupes de production audio et vidéo on n'a pas légiféré sur le P2P.
au royaume-uni et en allemagne non plus, pourtant ces pays devaient transposer aussi la même directive.
la contrepartie dans ces pays européens c'est que toute la responsabilité en revient alors à l'utilisateur, ce qui de mon point de vue est également injuste.


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mars 2006)

Bon alors nos politiciens ont encore fait preuve d'une intelligence remarquable...

Je ne suis qu'a moitié étonné... 


_J'ai comme l'impression que comme avec le CPE ca va bastonner severe.La tres franchement je ne peux plus blamer les exces de la jeunesse quand les eluts se comportent comme... Des gens qu'on achete ? Qu'ils recoltent ce qu'ils ont semé. 
_


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> _Qu'ils recoltent ce qu'ils ont semé.
> _



Le problème en l'occurence, c'est que ceux qui recoltent (nous) ne sont pas ceux qui ont semé (eux)


----------



## takamaka (17 Mars 2006)

Ma question est stupide :casse: mais je la pose quand même. 

Y'aurait pas moyen de soulever une insurrection "informatique" en faisant cramer les serveurs - _par l'envoi d'un nombre important de requête_ - de ceux qui ont mis sous pression (ou acheté) la voix de nos élus ?


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mars 2006)

Non mais il est sur que le volume d'information qui transite sur le net peut etre un probleme si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...Ca peut vite devenir ingerable...


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

> Y'aurait pas moyen de soulever une insurrection "informatique" en faisant cramer les serveurs - _par l'envoi d'un nombre important de requête_ - de ceux qui ont mis sous pression (ou acheté) la voix de nos élus ?



et bien le piratage informatique est interdit (consistant à ne plus faire fonctionner normalement un système informatique).

la violence, la destruction ne résolvent rien. la réflection oui. de toute façon rien est voté actuellement. ne vous faîtes pas avoir non plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ma question est stupide :casse: mais je la pose quand même.
> 
> Y'aurait pas moyen de soulever une insurrection "informatique" en faisant cramer les serveurs - _par l'envoi d'un nombre important de requête_ - de ceux qui ont mis sous pression (ou acheté) la voix de nos élus ?



C'est pas puni par la loi, ça ? :mouais:


----------



## takamaka (17 Mars 2006)

ah bon ? 

Ca aussi...


----------



## fpoil (17 Mars 2006)

à mon humble avis, un petit boycot des produits culturels vendus par ses majors seraient plus efficace et plus légal (on touche là où cela fait mal en rappelant tout même que les profits de ces chers défenseurs de la diversité culturelle ont augmenté en 2005) 

et encourager le petits labels à créer des sites de vente en ligne comme le fait warp (mp3 sans drm en high quality : http://www.bleep.com/)


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mars 2006)

>>fpoil. Merci je ne connaissais pas ce label. 135 ca va c'est tres correct compte tenu de la qualité du MP3 et de l'absence de DRM. Comme quoi il ne faut pas desespéré.


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

> un petit boycot des produits culturels vendus par ses majors seraient plus efficace et plus légal (on touche là où cela fait mal en rappelant tout même que les profits de ces chers défenseurs de la diversité culturelle ont augmenté en 2005)



l'appel au boycott est interdit . par contre le geste citoyen non .

dans le genre bleep, il y a Audio Lunchbox, qui distribue en AAC aussi.


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> l'appel au boycott est interdit . par contre le geste citoyen non .
> 
> dans le genre bleep, il y a Audio Lunchbox, qui distribue en AAC aussi.



Top ce site merci


----------



## takamaka (17 Mars 2006)

Existe-t-il une liste officieuse ou officielle de ces sites de vente en ligne alternatifs ? Car au final, il y a  beaucoup de labels qui méritent d'être connus et reconnus...


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

> Existe-t-il une liste officieuse ou officielle de ces sites de vente en ligne alternatifs ? Car au final, il y a beaucoup de labels qui méritent d'être connus et reconnus...


beaucoup de labels alternatifs pratiquent la vente directe de CD. tu peux aller sur un de mes sites que malheureusement je n'ai pas remis à jour depuis 2002. je devrais je crois .

et musique de découverte gratuite en toute légalité ici et là.


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Mars 2006)

hallucinant  Les établissements publics obligés d'ouvrir leurs SI aux ayant droit


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

> hallucinant  Les établissements publics obligés d'ouvrir leurs SI aux ayant droit



il faut tout lire. avant le projet de loi il n'y avait pas d'exception d'enseignement.


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mars 2006)

C'est quoi un SI ?


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un SI ?



Système d'Information  en gros leur réseau


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mars 2006)

Ah.... J'me sens moins con d'un coup la...


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> il faut tout lire. avant le projet de loi il n'y avait pas d'exception d'enseignement.


J'ai tout lu et je vois pas ce qu'il y a de mieux entre avant et maintenant, entre pas d'exception et obligation d'ouvrir son réseau, avec tous les risques que ça comporte...


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

> J'ai tout lu et je vois pas ce qu'il y a de mieux entre avant et maintenant, entre pas d'exception et obligation d'ouvrir son réseau, avec tous les risques que ça comporte...



de toute façon ils peuvent l'obtenir autrement, par ordonnance du juge.


----------



## fpoil (17 Mars 2006)

citation ratatium :

" Avec cette nouvelle écriture de l'article 7, adopté par les parlementaires, les fournisseurs de mesures techniques de protection auront l'obligation de communiquer les informations nécessaires à la mise en oeuvre de l'intéropérabilité. Au besoin, tout particulier pourra demander au président du tribunal de grande instance d'ordonner en référé, sous astreinte, la communication de ces informations, et seuls les frais logisitiques pourront être exigés notamment par Apple ou par Microsoft. Le code source des solutions d'interopérabilité mises en oeuvres grâce à ces documentations pourra être diffusé librement, et enfin tout DRM pourra être contourné pour fins de décompilation."

on les attaque quand Fedo  ?


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

> Le code source des solutions d'interopérabilité mises en oeuvres grâce à ces documentations pourra être diffusé librement,



microsoft va quitter la france .


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

> Le refus d'étendre la licence légale aux webradio, c'est à dire de permettre à la génération des radios internet d'avoir les mêmes conditions d'exploitations que les radios hertziennes n'a pas été voté par le gouvernement et par le ministre de la culture.



ça vient d'ici.

ça c'est le pire scandale car il n'y a plus de place sur la bande FM. c'est vraiment du protectionisme des radios commerciales existantes et qui ont peur d'une programmation de qualité. pitoyable. comment veulent-ils créer de l'activité en la restreignant?


----------



## takamaka (17 Mars 2006)

> FEDO : un de mes sites que malheureusement je n'ai pas remis à jour depuis 2002. je devrais je crois .

Ben ouais, c'est plutôt chouette comme initiative.  Un coup de neuf sur la feuille de style,  
un peu de contribution ici et là et ca ferait bien l'affaire de tous...  

Seul hic ! le temps, je suppose...


----------



## takamaka (17 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> et musique de découverte gratuite en toute légalité ici et là.



MERCI


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

> Ben ouais, c'est plutôt chouette comme initiative.  Un coup de neuf sur la feuille de style,
> un peu de contribution ici et là et ca ferait bien l'affaire de tous...
> 
> Seul hic ! le temps, je suppose...



oui j'avais prévu de changer la présentation totalement mais manque temps.


----------



## takamaka (17 Mars 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> hallucinant  Les établissements publics obligés d'ouvrir leurs SI aux ayant droit



Rien de plus qu'une mesure complémentaire à la LOPSI depuis 2003... :hein: 

Putophobie, croisement des fichiers policiers, renforcement de la surveillance des réseaux, encadrement flou des procédures censées permettre à la police d'accéder à distance aux données conservées par les opérateurs de télécommunication et par les FAI... Muselage de la CNIL, débat parlementaire pollué par les majors and so on !

Sérieusement, vous vous attendiez à quoi ?


----------



## fpoil (18 Mars 2006)

je répète mon message d'hier après midi parce qu'apparemment personne n' a saisi l'importance pour apple de ce qui s'est passé jeudi soir :


citation ratatium :

" Avec cette nouvelle écriture de l'article 7, adopté par les parlementaires, les fournisseurs de mesures techniques de protection auront l'obligation de communiquer les informations nécessaires à la mise en oeuvre de l'intéropérabilité. Au besoin, tout particulier pourra demander au président du tribunal de grande instance d'ordonner en référé, sous astreinte, la communication de ces informations, et seuls les frais logisitiques pourront être exigés notamment par Apple ou par Microsoft. Le code source des solutions d'interopérabilité mises en oeuvres grâce à ces documentations pourra être diffusé librement, et enfin tout DRM pourra être contourné pour fins de décompilation."

ce vote fait grand bruit pourtant car il pourrait entraîner appel à fermer son store en France, et encore, apple n'échaperra pas à un procès (microsoft non plus mais c'est moins grave pour ce dernier)


----------



## fedo (18 Mars 2006)

> ce vote fait grand bruit pourtant car il pourrait entraîner appel à fermer son store en France, et encore, apple n'échaperra pas à un procès (microsoft non plus mais c'est moins grave pour ce dernier)


pourquoi? apple a toujours dit qu'officiellement il a mis des DRM à la demande des majors.



> Au besoin, tout particulier pourra demander au président du tribunal de grande instance d'ordonner en référé, sous astreinte, la communication de ces informations, et seuls les frais logisitiques pourront être exigés notamment par Apple ou par Microsoft.


ça ne change pas le format des fichiers sons. on achète sur ITMS il faut un baladeur lisant le AAC. on achète chez virgin, il faut lisant le WMA.
les DRM c'est accessoire dans cette histoire.
apple et MS fourniront le moyens de transformer les fichiers protégés en de simple MP3. comme ça pas besoin de livrer du code.



> Le code source des solutions d'interopérabilité mises en oeuvres grâce à ces documentations pourra être diffusé librement, et enfin tout DRM pourra être contourné pour fins de décompilation


s'il contient du code apple ou MS il sera en autrement.


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Mars 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> ce vote fait grand bruit pourtant car il pourrait entraîner appel à fermer son store en France, et encore, apple n'échaperra pas à un procès



Tu serais pas journaliste au Figaro?
Ils disent la  même chose aujourd'hui... 

A.


----------



## takamaka (19 Mars 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais pas journaliste au Figaro?
> Ils disent la  même chose aujourd'hui...
> 
> A.



Bien vu !  :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (19 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu !  :rateau:


disons qu'on en arrive au même conclusion

et pour argumenter :

l'apple store, on le sait tous, est très important pour apple, par pour les revenus générés directement, mais pour sa complémentarité avec l'ipod (véritable vache à lait d'apple depuis quelques temps). Et si la loi oblige apple, comme les autres, à fournir des outils aux particuliers pour que ceux-ci puissent contourner fairplay et permettre la lecture de titre acheté sur le store sur un autre lecteur que l'ipod, apple risque de ne pas aimer.


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2006)

Apple fournit déjà la possibilités de lire les fichiers ailleurs que sur l'iPod en gravant un CD puis en réencodant. Donc, tout ceci est parfaitement légale.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Apple fournit déjà la possibilités de lire les fichiers ailleurs que sur l'iPod en gravant un CD puis en réencodant. Donc, tout ceci est parfaitement légale.



Disons plutôt qu'ils n'ont pas pu l'empêcher, ça me parait plus ... crédible !:mouais:


----------



## fedo (20 Mars 2006)

comme le dit Phillipe Astor, il est évident que les députés n'ont rien compris aux DRM. ils confondent format d'encodage, mesure de protection anti-copie, et "tag" de contrôle de lecture.
le terme DRM a été très mal traduit, cela ne recoupe pas uniquement les sytèmes anti-copie.
résultat en l'état, AMHA l'amendement est difficilement applicable aux stores en ligne type ITMS ou virgin. par contre, à l'inverse, on dirait qu'il a été écrit pour VLC ou les lecteurs multimédias libres, ce qui est une bonne chose.


----------



## fpoil (20 Mars 2006)

en effet tout le pb est de savoir ce que le législateur entend par "interopérabilité" (terme barbare j'en conviens, souvent utilisé dans la législation européenne notamment en ce qui concerne les transports) :

est-ce le fait d'obliger Microsoft et Apple à fournir des outils pour qu'on puisse lire le format audio de chacun sur n'importe quel machine (wma pour Microsoft,aac  pour apple) ?

à priori non puisque c'est déjà possible (avec flip4mac, vlc sur mac et itunes sur pc), pour ce qui est des balladeurs numériques c'est déjà plus problématique sans passer par une conversion.

Ou est-ce obliger toujours les mêmes à offrir des solution stechniques pour qu'on puisse lire les mêmes formats audio mais cette fois ci protégés? 

autre question :

il fut un temps ou la fnac et virgin ont essayé de convaincre apple de leur vendre une licence de fairplay pour qu'il puisse proposer sur leur plateforme des aac protégés, pourrait-il forcer Apple , à l'aune de la future loi, à leur fournir cette licence ? (j'en doute)


----------



## Imaginus (20 Mars 2006)

Tiens a propos de DADVSI. On parle de plus en plus autour de moi à un appel au boycott de la fete d'internet le 26 Mars...


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Disons plutôt qu'ils n'ont pas pu l'empêcher, ça me parait plus ... crédible !:mouais:


Non, ça aurais été très simple d'empêcher la gravure de CD également, mais Apple a voulu quand même que son système soit assez souple pour l'utilisateur et avec néanmoins des DRM pour la majors, un compromis, ce que n'est pas parvenu a faire l'état français.


----------



## fedo (20 Mars 2006)

> le législateur entend par "interopérabilité"


il y a des dispositions sur l'intéropérabilité concernant les logiciels, une exception existe dans ce domaine (c'est aussi en vertu de celle-ci que microsoft est poursuivi).
mais pour le coup, il s'agit d'un cas spécial ici, je pense car les conditions sont différentes et il n'y a pas de renvoi. de plus, le régime des mesures de protection des logiciels et des autres oeuvres est différent.



> est-ce le fait d'obliger Microsoft et Apple à fournir des outils pour qu'on puisse lire le format audio de chacun sur n'importe quel machine (wma pour Microsoft,aac pour apple) ?
> 
> à priori non puisque c'est déjà possible (avec flip4mac, vlc sur mac et itunes sur pc),



je suis OK avec toi. mais je pense qu'il s'agit de pouvoir lire les AAC protégés et les WMA protégés via linux (real a déjà un lecteur linux). je pense qu'il ne s'agit pas exclure les utilisateurs de linux et des lecteurs alternatifs.
si tu n'as pas WM9 tu ne peux pas lire certaines vidéo sur internet et ni les WMA de type janus. je suppose que c'est pareil pour les AAC protégé sans itunes.
or, ils n'existent pas sous linux et ne peuvent être lu via VLC.



> Ou est-ce obliger toujours les mêmes à offrir des solution stechniques pour qu'on puisse lire les mêmes formats audio mais cette fois ci protégés?



non je ne pense pas sinon la rédaction aurait été différente (a priori), on aurait parler plutôt de "standards ouverts"(mais protégés)" comme dans la loi LCEN.



> il fut un temps ou la fnac et virgin ont essayé de convaincre apple de leur vendre une licence de fairplay pour qu'il puisse proposer sur leur plateforme des aac protégés, pourrait-il forcer Apple , à l'aune de la future loi, à leur fournir cette licence ? (j'en doute)   	Aujourd'hui 10h14



le conseil de la concurrence a refusé de considéré fairplay comme "une ressource essentielle". seule façon juridiquement de forcer une licence.
la loi prévoit l'intéropérabilité, donc ça porte sur la lecture, l'émulation mais pas de licence obligatoire. d'ailleurs, la directive ne parle nul part de ce qu'on appelle le "compulsory licensing".


----------



## iota (21 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				gwen a dit:
			
		

> Apple a voulu quand même que son système soit assez souple pour l'utilisateur et avec néanmoins des DRM pour la majors.


Excuses moi, mais qu'est-ce que tu en sais ??? :mouais:

Sinon, d'après Mac4Ever, Steve Jobs se donne 10 jours de réflexion pour savoir si il ferme ou non l'iTMS en France... 

@+
iota


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Excuses moi, mais qu'est-ce que tu en sais ??? :mouais:


c'est ce que Apple a dit un peut partout lors du lancement de l'iTms.


----------



## bobby001 (21 Mars 2006)

Mais n'importe quoi : tu penses vraiment que Apple ne l'a fait que pour les Majors ?

Pourquoi tu crois qu'ils vendent autant d'Ipod, y'a la mode certe mais y'a aussi que c'est le seul lecteur MP3 qui soit compatible avec l'AAC protégé que l'on a sur l'ITMS ... Ils vont perdre des ventes d'Ipod s'ils donnent la recette de l'AAC Fairplay.


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2006)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Mais n'importe quoi : tu penses vraiment que Apple ne l'a fait que pour les Majors ?.


C'est à moi que tu t'adresse? :mouais:  :mouais: 

Parce que non, je ne pense pas qu'Apple l'ai fait pour les Majors, Apple a cherché une stratégie qui pourrait être adopté par les utilisateurs pour vendre plus de baladeur iPod ensuite. Donc, en implantant quand même des DRM mais assez souple pour que les acheteurs ne se sentent pas trop oppressés.


----------



## bobby001 (21 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est à moi que tu t'adresse? :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Parce que non, je ne pense pas qu'Apple l'ai fait pour les Majors, Apple a cherché une stratégie qui pourrait être adopté par les utilisateurs pour vendre plus de baladeur iPod ensuite. Donc, en implantant quand même des DRM mais assez souple pour que les acheteurs ne se sentent pas trop oppressés.



Désolé mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est souple leur DRM. Si t'as pas d'Ipod c'est très souple de graver un CD pour ensuite le repasser en MP3 : jamais vu plus souple. Les DRM c'est valable quand tu vends ta licence à d'autre que toi, c'est limite de la vente liée et c'est interdit par la loi tout simplement. Je suis pas fan de DRM, mais il serait tolérable si toutes les entreprises utilisés le même pour le bien de l'utilisateur et des majors hors c'est très loin d'être le cas.

En attendant je remercie Fedo pour son lien http://audiolaunchbox.com, y'a de la qualité il y en a pour toutes les bourses, et on peut l'écouter sur tous les baladeurs mp3 ... c'est sûr c'est pas du commercial bien gras d'universal, ça passe pas en boucle à la radio ...


----------



## takamaka (21 Mars 2006)

Bon et bien comme l'actu est phagocytée par le CPE mais aussi par les gesticulations de Bush et en Irak et en Iran,

Je vous annonce que la Loi a été adoptée par l'Assemblée nationale...

"Le texte adopté, mardi 21 mars, par 296 voix pour et 193 contre, instaure notamment des sanctions graduées pour les internautes qui téléchargent illégalement." (Reuters)

Chapeau bas mesdames, messieurs les élus... :afraid: :casse: 

Qu'elle soit adoptée en seconde lecture ou non, en 2007, je n'oublierai pas  

Lamentable


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Au fait j'ai une chambre de libre en suisse pendant 2 semaines, pour ceux qui n'ont pas nettoyés leur disques durs


----------



## takamaka (21 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au fait j'ai une chambre de libre en suisse pendant 2 semaines, pour ceux qui n'ont pas nettoyés leur disques durs




Ta chambre, c'est Buckingham Palace ? Car on risque d'être nombreux...


----------



## fedo (21 Mars 2006)

le pire c'est qu'on a aucune précision sur le fait qu'il s'agisse de 38  par fichier téléchargé, par session de téléchargement ou pour tous les actes.
idem pour la mise à disposition (upload).


----------



## fpoil (21 Mars 2006)

autocitation "
prenons les cas des amendes : tout le monde a compris, moi le premier, que les amendes censées s'appliquer le sont de façon forfaitaire, c'est à dire qu'une fois l'internaute pris sur le fait de télécharger ou de proposer des oeuvres protégées par des drm, il est condamné à une amende de 38 ou 150 euros selon les cas, quelsques soient le nombre de morceaux téléchargés ou proposés....

eh bien apparemment tout le monde ne le comprend pas comme cela et hier j'ai entendu une interview du président d'une société gérant des droits d'auteurs (je ne sais plus laquelle) pour qui l'amende s'entendait par morceaux incriminés, ce qui n'est absolument la même chose (sic!), pour que l'effet dissuasif joue son rôle et qu'il entendait bien que les decrets d'application aillent dans ce sens...(journal de F2 de vendredi soir)"

en tout cas il y en a pour qui c'est clair er qui vont s'employer pour que cela soit clair pour tout le monde


----------



## fedo (21 Mars 2006)

> en tout cas il y en a pour qui c'est clair er qui vont s'employer pour que cela soit clair pour tout le monde


si c'est par infraction constatée je souhaite bien du courage aux policiers et tribunal de police pour établir la source illicite de tous les mp3 sur un disque dur !!!

ceci étant dit, dans le silence de le loi, on est en matière pénale et donc "normalement" le texte doit s'interpréter strictement donc 38 &#8364; par session de téléchargement de mon point de vue.

en tout cas c'est un super moyen de pourvoi en cassation. vraiment quand on ne sait pas écrire une loi on en fait pas car tout le monde va se pourvoir en cassation très facilement


----------



## fpoil (21 Mars 2006)

saut que l'article 14 bis de la "petite loi" parle "de contraventions prévues et réprimées par décret en Conseil d'État.", 

est que le décret ne va prévoir que le montant de ces amendes (les chiffres de 38 et 150 euros viennent du ministre de la culture) ? pourrait - il préciser les modalités d'application ?


----------



## fedo (21 Mars 2006)

> est que le décret ne va prévoir que le montant de ces amendes (les chiffres de 38 et 150 euros viennent du ministre de la culture) ? pourrait - il préciser les modalités d'application ?



c'est sûr et certain mais le décrêt sera aussi attaquable devant le conseil d'état sur le principe de légalité des délits et des peines.

d'autre part, le conseil constitutionnel sera saisi, il se peut qu'il trouve l'article un peu trop flou. mais j'ai un doute, les gens du conseil constitutionnel connaissent rien de tout ça.


----------



## romain31000 (21 Mars 2006)

a  ce que j'ai lu, la loi DADVSI permettrait que la musique achetée sur ITunes puisse être lue sur n'importe quel baladeur.
Apple ne va pas être content de ça.Vous pensez que ça pourrait pousser la marque a la pomme a fermer l'ITMS?


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> Apple ne va pas être content de ça.Vous pensez que ça pourrait pousser la marque a la pomme a fermer l'ITMS?



Une réponse possible selon Forbes


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

LA LISTE des "représentants du peuple" ayant voté ou non la loi...


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2006)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est souple leur DRM. Si t'as pas d'Ipod c'est très souple de graver un CD pour ensuite le repasser en MP3 : jamais vu plus souple.


Dis toi que si Apple n'avais pas mis sa puissance dans la balance fasse aux majors, tu ne pourrais même pas écouter tes morceaux sur plusieurs ordinateurs ni graver un CD audio écoutable partout. C'est la ou APple a fait très fort face aux Majors.


----------



## Melounette (22 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au fait j'ai une chambre de libre en suisse pendant 2 semaines, pour ceux qui n'ont pas nettoyés leur disques durs


Je prends !
Après avoir lu tout ça, bien qu'étant déjà au courant,je suis effarée par cette loi, complètement ridicule voir élitiste. Mais je me demandais, puisqu'elle a l'air assez "floue", y a p'têt une faille ou un moyen de contourner la chose, non ?


----------



## fedo (22 Mars 2006)

> Après avoir lu tout ça, bien qu'étant déjà au courant,je suis effarée par cette loi, complètement ridicule voir élitiste. Mais je me demandais, puisqu'elle a l'air assez "floue", y a p'têt une faille ou un moyen de contourner la chose, non ?


et bien la loi ne résoud pas les problèmes de preuve posés dans les derniers procès sur le P2P. mais d'un autre côté les droits de la défense sont considérablement affaiblis par la procédure pénale spéciale mise en place. paradoxalement, il est rendu plus diffcile de faire la preuve de sa bonne foi quand il s'agit d'une contravention que lorsqu'il pouvait s'agir d'un délit.


----------



## Melounette (22 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> et bien la loi ne résoud pas les problèmes de preuve posés dans les derniers procès sur le P2P. mais d'un autre côté les droits de la défense sont considérablement affaiblis par la procédure pénale spéciale mise en place. paradoxalement, il est rendu plus diffcile de faire la preuve de sa bonne foi quand il s'agit d'une contravention que lorsqu'il pouvait s'agir d'un délit.


Donc si je comprends bien, c'est eux qui ont trouvé la faille. Et ils ont les moyens de nous emmerdailler. Pas contente la mémelle. 
Mais alors, pourquoi il existe toujours autant de moyens pour faire circuler librement nos fichiers persos(site de transferts de fichiers, ftp, ipod, emule......)(je connais pas tout)? Cette loi ne vise que les particuliers ? Les FAI vont-ils être inquiétés aussi parce qu'ils hébergent ce genre de sites ? Bref, excusez-moi, mais je n'ai pas tout compris en fait.:rose:


----------



## fedo (22 Mars 2006)

> Mais alors, pourquoi il existe toujours autant de moyens pour faire circuler librement nos fichiers persos(site de transferts de fichiers, ftp, ipod, emule......)(je connais pas tout)?



nous en avons parler récemment en privé.



> Cette loi ne vise que les particuliers ?



oui bien sûr.



> Les FAI vont-ils être inquiétés aussi parce qu'ils hébergent ce genre de sites ? Bref, excusez-moi, mais je n'ai pas tout compris en fait.



les FAI sont soumis à la responsabilité des hébergeurs inscrites dans la loi du 22 juin 2004 dite LEN.
mais le régime des FAI est bien plus doux. c'est encore une fois les utilisateurs qui sont les didons de la farce. il est à noter que certaines majors du disque et du cinéma ont des liens capitalistiques avec des FAI.


----------



## Melounette (22 Mars 2006)

Merci là j'ai compris.Et je suis bien écoeurée.


----------



## bobby001 (22 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Dis toi que si Apple n'avais pas mis sa puissance dans la balance fasse aux majors, tu ne pourrais même pas écouter tes morceaux sur plusieurs ordinateurs ni graver un CD audio écoutable partout. C'est la ou APple a fait très fort face aux Majors.



je suis pas client ITMS (enfin si les gratuits), je filerais jamais un centime pour des musiques avec DRM que je ne peux écouter nulle part surtout pas sur mon jukebox MP3.


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2006)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas client ITMS (enfin si les gratuits), je filerais jamais un centime pour des musiques avec DRM que je ne peux écouter nulle part surtout pas sur mon jukebox MP3.


Moi, je suis client, ça m'as permis d'acheter des chansons que je n'ai trouvé nul part ailleurs. 0.99 c'est pas si cher que ça et je fais également le stock de musique gratuite, j'en suis a plus de 500 Morceaux téléchargés sur l'iTms et ça ne m'as pas coûté si cher que ça vu le plaisir que j'ai d'écouter certains morceaux introuvable ailleurs ou alors seulement en compilation avec 15 autre titres qui ne m'intéressent pas et pour prêt de 20


----------



## Tee (22 Mars 2006)

Pour en revenir a l'interopérabilité, c'est comme demander à Renault - pas rddv nldr - de fournir des moteurs pour Mercedes, c'est n'importe quoi! Bravo à Canal + sfr publicis et consors, ça sent le Roquefort tout ça.


----------



## fedo (22 Mars 2006)

> Pour en revenir a l'interopérabilité, c'est comme demander à Renault - pas rddv nldr - de fournir des moteurs pour Mercedes, c'est n'importe quoi!


c'est plutôt l'inverse en l'occurence !!!!

le plus génial c'est que la rédaction de la loi insiste sur les DRM des morceaux de musiques, or c'est une activité qui gagne très peu d'argent. donc en cas de souci il suffit de fermer l'activité qui en gagne que très peu. résultat c'est Virgin et la FNAC qui seront sommés de rendre compatible leur morceaux qu'ils commercialisent avec les ipod car ceux-ci contrairement à ce que l'on peur croire se vendront toujours autant après l'éventuelle fermeture de l'ITMS.

il est exceptionnel que le projet de loi oblige à l'interopérabilité des DRM plutôt que d'imposer au mois la vente en format libre style ogg vorbis (même avec des DRM) en parallèle avec des formats propriétaires.

m'enfin le texte étant concocté par des énarques, ils n'ont pas pu y penser...


----------



## Aurélien-A (22 Mars 2006)

Et un boycott total des contenus DRM, y compris iTMS ? Ainsi que des produits sur support CD plombés par les majors de rootkit et autres saloperies ? J'y pense fortement.

Si un produit de ces sociétés me plaît, c'est avec plaisir que je prendrai le risque d'une infraction pour préserver ma sécurité informatique et ma liberté personnelle. Ca s'appelle la désobéissance civile, mais ça n'a de sens que si beaucoup de gens suivent le même mouvement.

De plus, comme tout le monde le sais, la course aux pirates est une course au gendarme et au voleur. Généralement c'est le voleur qui a une longueur d'avance.

AA.


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

Aurélien-A a dit:
			
		

> la course aux pirates est une course au gendarme et au voleur. Généralement c'est le voleur qui a une longueur d'avance.



Au tribunal aussi !!!


----------



## otop (22 Mars 2006)

bonjour , après plusieurs lectur de plein de tread et d'articles je ne comprend rien a ce qu'elle stipule alors oui y'a plein de trucs qui fuse dans tout les sens genre la copy privé , le truc des DRM.....

est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait faire un point avec des thermes simple (normeaux) pour éxpliquer ce qui nous attend?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2006)

le sujet qui en cause est là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=120328

et vu les évolutions dans le temps  , va direct en fin de fil


----------



## fedo (22 Mars 2006)

tu as des explications ici. mais le texte n'est pas promulgué, il y a encore bien des étapes à franchir...


----------



## fedo (22 Mars 2006)

> Si un produit de ces sociétés me plaît, c'est avec plaisir que je prendrai le risque d'une infraction pour préserver ma sécurité informatique et ma liberté personnelle. Ca s'appelle la désobéissance civile, mais ça n'a de sens que si beaucoup de gens suivent le même mouvement.


perso je pense que la désobeissance civile est un mauvais concept dans une société démocratique.

par contre, vous n'êtes jamais obligés d'acheter ce genre de produit, qui plus est quand l'utilisation est réduite.
au lieu d'aller sur internet chercher le bidule, renseignez-vous sur les médiathèques près de chez vous. c'est complétement légal et vous encoderez à la qualité que vous souhaitez.

malheureusement tout le monde n'a pas accès à ce genre de service.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> perso je pense que la désobeissance civile est un mauvais concept dans une société démocratique.
> 
> par contre, vous n'êtes jamais obligés d'acheter ce genre de produit, qui plus est quand l'utilisation est réduite.
> au lieu d'aller sur internet chercher le bidule, renseignez-vous sur les médiathèques près de chez vous. c'est complétement légal et vous encoderez à la qualité que vous souhaitez.
> ...



CIVIQUE, la désobéissance, les biquets, civique ! Et ce n'est pas un mauvais concept dans une société démocratique, ça permet de rappeler aux élus qui est souverain, le peuple, ou eux .


----------



## otop (22 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> le sujet qui en cause est là
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=120328
> 
> et vu les évolutions dans le temps  , va direct en fin de fil




oui c'est bien ce que je dis....c'est incompréhensible.
Je l'ai lu ce fichu topic est ce que c'est possible que l'on l'éxplique point par point


----------



## fedo (22 Mars 2006)

> Et ce n'est pas un mauvais concept dans une société démocratique, ça permet de rappeler aux élus qui est souverain, le peuple, ou eux .


ce que vous ignorez c'est que la france est obligée d'entériner les DRM de part ses engagements internationaux, les élus français n'y sont pour rien (je parle uniquement des DRM).
je vous l'accorde les DRM c'est ridicule. mais on ne peut pas faire autrement.
il n'y a que les majors qui mettent des DRM. il est peut-être temps de diversifier sa culture et d'aller voir ailleurs plutôt que de filer de l'argent à des artistes qui soutiennent des maisons de disques qui font des procès à leurs clients.

mondialement la part de marché des indés dans la production musicale augmente. il est temps que la france s'y mette aussi. et c'est l'occaz.
c'est ça à mon sens le vrai geste fort, sans démagogie.


----------



## yvos (22 Mars 2006)

c'est clair, j'comprends rien non plus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> ce que vous ignorez c'est que la France est obligée d'entériner les DRM de part ses engagements internationaux, les élus français n'y sont pour rien (je parle uniquement des DRM).
> je vous l'accorde les DRM c'est ridicule. mais on ne peut pas faire autrement.
> il n'y a que les majors qui mettent des DRM. il est peut-être temps de diversifier sa culture et d'aller voir ailleurs plutôt que de filer de l'argent à des artistes qui soutiennent des maisons de disques qui font des procès à leurs clients.
> 
> ...



La France n'est obligée de rien du tout, les anglais et les allemands, par exemple ne seront pas soumis à cet ukase, la dictature de Bruxelles n'est certes pas l'Europe dont les peuples d'Europe veulent, c'est juste celle des affairistes et des technocrates, pour qui les intérêts de quelques centaines de milliers d'actionnaires de multinationales sont plus important que ceux de quelques centaines de millions d'habitants sans fortune.

La désobéissance civique est un des moyens de rappeler aux dirigeants qu'en démocratie, c'est le peuple qui est souverain, et qu'un programme politique n'est pas un contrat d'adhésion. La démocratie sera à maturité lorsqu'on aura remplacé le système actuel, où le peuple doit choisir entre deux ou trois dirigeants sur la base d'un programme qu'une fois élus, ils n'appliquent même pas. Il va falloir trouver un moyen pour que les élus le soient avec mandat d'appliquer un programme défini, et rien d'autre. Ça, ça serait démocratique. Pour l'instant nos démocraties ne sont qu'une parodie, ou la seule chose qui importe est d'être élu pour pouvoir faire ensuite ce qu'on veut.

EDIT : Ah m****, j'ai écrit tout haut ce que je pense tout bas :rateau:


----------



## yvos (22 Mars 2006)

il est remonté l'Pascal


----------



## fedo (22 Mars 2006)

> La France n'est obligée de rien du tout, les anglais et les allemands, par exemple ne seront pas soumis à cet ukase,



bien sûr que si les anglais et les allemands ont déjà transposé la directive de 2001 et ont signé tout comme non les les traités de 1996 de l'OMPI qui engagent les DRM.

par ailleurs, le téléchargements est interdit au royaume uni depuis le départ (pays de copyright) et en allemagne aussi car désormais il y a un lien de propriété entre la source et le copiste.

il ne faut pas raconter n'importe quoi qu'on ne connait pas le sujet.



> Il va falloir trouver un moyen pour que les élus le soient avec mandat d'appliquer un programme défini, et rien d'autre. Ça, ça serait démocratique.



ça c'est ce qu'on appelle la souveraineté populaire, or en france nous sommes en souveraineté nationale. la souveraienté populaire c'est avant le directoire on a vu à quel point c'était démocratique.

ceci étant dit, en souveraineté nationale l'élu doit tendre vers l'intérêt général, ce qui en l'occurence faut beaucoup défaut en ce moment.
mais on s'en sort toujours par la subtilité et non l'unilatéralisme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il est remonté l'Pascal



Ben ... Ça fait 53 ans qu'ils me prennent pour une bille, "les promesses électorales n'engagent que ceux qui les reçoivent" et autres billevesées, de temps en temps, je laisse filer un peu la vapeur, sans quoi ...


----------



## bobby001 (23 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis client, ça m'as permis d'acheter des chansons que je n'ai trouvé nul part ailleurs. 0.99 c'est pas si cher que ça et je fais également le stock de musique gratuite, j'en suis a plus de 500 Morceaux téléchargés sur l'iTms et ça ne m'as pas coûté si cher que ça vu le plaisir que j'ai d'écouter certains morceaux introuvable ailleurs ou alors seulement en compilation avec 15 autre titres qui ne m'intéressent pas et pour prêt de 20



Bof perso je trouve que la sélection de l'ITMS est bien terne en surprise (c'est mon avis il est pas universel/universal  ) Les gratuits je les télécharge depuis 4/5 mois : je suis pas tombé une seule fois sur un truc correct ( d'après mes goûts bien sûr), ça fait un peu promotion d'artiste bas de gamme. Je commencerais à acheter dans ce genre de store (là où on trouve les gros major) le jour où ils feront des forfaits très intéressants ce qui n'est pas le cas, ils traitent les artistes comme des paquets de lessives, par contre sur les prix ils connaissent pas les promos. Fidèle à mes habitudes j'achète les albums des gens connus quand ils passent à moins de 10 euros sur un support CD. 10 euros pour du AAC 128 Kbit je trouve ça trop cher, pour moi c'est acheter du vent si tu veux l'écouter sur une chaîne à côté.

A quand un store qui te vend l'album 10 euros : tu peux le download de suite, et il t'envoie le vrai CD par la poste (même si pas de packaging je m'en fous, question de qualité de musique).


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Aurélien-A a dit:
			
		

> Et un boycott total des contenus DRM, y compris iTMS ? Ainsi que des produits sur support CD plombés par les majors de rootkit et autres saloperies ? J'y pense fortement.



Moi, j'y pense pas, j'ai toujours fait comme ça  Il faut dire que, comme je l'ai déjà dit, c'est rare que la musique que j'apprécie soit sur des CD verrouillés ou sur l'ITMS 

Ce n'est pas tant la protection en tant qu'empêcher de pirater qui me gêne : vu que quand ça me plaît, je suis prêt à payer et trouve ça normal ; c'est le fait que ça complique l'existence : je veux pouvoir écouter mes CD où je l'entends.

Et donc, quand un CD qui me plaît est protégé, je ne l'achète pas. L'hypocrisie des majors, je fais avec ou plutôt sans 
Mais les tenants de la déprotection sont parfois dotés aussi d'une belle hypocrisie : "mais non, si je télécharge, ce n'est pas pour ne pas payer, c'est pour défendre les indépendants (des noms !), la culture (des noms !) la liberté, la démocratie, la France, mon porte-monnaie, oups, c'est off the record bien sûr la fin"


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

J'aime bien ce son de cloche moi, ça change un peu 

http://digg.com/apple/Apple:_French_Law_Is_Piracy_


----------



## yvos (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ce son de cloche moi, ça change un peu
> 
> http://digg.com/apple/Apple:_French_Law_Is_Piracy_



claro.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

prego


----------



## takamaka (23 Mars 2006)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Bof perso je trouve que la sélection de l'ITMS est bien terne en surprise (c'est mon avis il est pas universel/universal


  



			
				bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> par contre sur les prix ils connaissent pas les promos.


Non! Pour eux c'est déjà une promo que de proposer un album à 9,99...  



			
				bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Fidèle à mes habitudes j'achète les albums des gens connus quand ils passent à moins de 10 euros sur un support CD.


Perso, je ne me précipite plus sur un scud sous prétexte qu'il vient de sortir ou que son prix est dit "vert". En général, je marque plutôt le STOP  



			
				bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> 10 euros pour du AAC 128 Kbit je trouve ça trop cher, pour moi c'est acheter du vent si tu veux l'écouter sur une chaîne à côté.


Un peu excessif, non ? Tout est une question d'oreille et de portefeuille.  
Par contre, pour ce qui est de l'écouter sur une chaîne et "partout ailleurs" (comme le sous-entend LucG) c'est sûr que je préfère avoir l'original sur CD... Pour l'écoute mais aussi pour les paroles, quand il y en a !   



			
				bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> A quand un store qui te vend l'album 10 euros : tu peux le download de suite, et il t'envoie le vrai CD par la poste (même si pas de packaging je m'en fous, question de qualité de musique).


Non ben là, tu vois la _vierge_ et son cierge  mais c'est une bonne idée. Par contre, c'est un peu trop de contraintes pour les majors...

Encore une belle utopie ! Mais comme en France, tout arrive... même la DADVSI, c'est dire !


----------



## otop (23 Mars 2006)

y'as pas d'autres nuls ici ???


----------



## nosousyman (24 Mars 2006)

en gros si j'ai bien compris, le gouvernement français voudrait que les formats proprietaires n'existent plus, cad que les consomateurs pourrons ecouter leurs morceaux telecharges sur iTunes sur un balladeur d'une autre marque ou ecouter sur un iPod un moceau pris sur un autre fournisseur. avec tout ce que cela implique au niveau commercial. mais bon, on pouvait deja le faire de plusieurs manieres de toute façon, en gravant les morceaux sur un cd avant de les reinporter.
    corrigez moi si je me trompe. ceci dit je n'ai jamais ete confronte à des problemes de DRM, donc j'ai un peut survole les infos


----------



## nosousyman (24 Mars 2006)

en fait je me demande si j'ai pas dis une connerie? desole. j'aurais peut etre fait de me taire...


----------



## chroukin (24 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai du mal avec cette loi 

Pas évident quand même


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mars 2006)

Avec çà peut-être que ça aidera.


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2006)

otop a dit:
			
		

> y'as pas d'autres nuls ici ???




tu peux renommer ton thread la DADVSI pour les trois nuls


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

otop a dit:
			
		

> y'as pas d'autres nuls ici ???



y a moi.

la loi garanti le droit à la copie privée à en croire le site du ministère de la culture. mais il te dis que contourner un dispositif anti-copie est interdit. comment tu fais pour faire des copies privée alors?
surtout que tous les DVD et bcp de CD ont des dispositifs anti-copie et de plus rien ne garanti que le nombres de copies autorisées ne soit pas égale à zéro.

désormais, le simple fait de ripper ses DVD fait de vous des délinquants puisque le logiciel contourne le système anti-copie des DVD (750 d'amendes pour sa possession et 3000 pour son utilisation)

j'ai bon ou pas?
si j'ai bon on est vraiment dans la m****!


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2006)

Au final, si on regarde bien, toutes ces histoires ne sont qu'un éphiphénomène d'une réalité bien connue depuis les années 50 : l'informatique, c'est compliqué et c'est le bordel ! 

Les disques et les CD, avant, personne ne se prenait la tête avec : les achetait qui voulait (ou qui pouvait  ) et puis ça marchait, point barre.

Depuis qu'il y a les ordis :
- les gens veulent plus payer les CD ;
- les rayons des supermarchés sont occupés par des piles de galettes brillantes au point qu'il n'y a même plus la place d'y poser des petit Lu ;
- les vendeurs de CD veulent mettre des bouts d'informatique qui dépassent dans leurs CD histoire qu'ils ne rentrent plus dans les lecteurs CD qui sentent le soufre  ;
- du coup, les CD ne sont parfois plus des CD (c'est philips qui le dit, en se dépéchant de vendre des machines à fabriquer des faux/vrais CD pour évite que les vrais/faux CD ne remplacent les vrais CD tout en y contribuant, ce qui, forcement, rend les gens schizopréniques et paranoïaques et, subséquemment, augmente le déficit de la Sécu ;
- il y a de la musique virtuelle qui circule sur les ondes internet sans respecter le code de la route ce qui oblige à embaucher des képis pour faire des patrouilles et, subséquemment, augmenter le déficit du budget
- les fournisseurs d'accés fournissent des tuyaux de plus en plus gros pour faire circuler tout ça au risque que ça déborde dans les maisons et qu'on en voie qui se noient dans leur écran ou leur homevidéo en en oubliant de regarder le temps qu'il fait par la fenêtre (ne parlons pas de ces objets étranges et silencieux, plutot blancs dans l'ensemble, avec de l'encre dessus même pas acccessibles en wifi ou avec un casque (il faut les tenir à la main, ce qui est gênant quand on veut se gratter le nez et croquer un chocolat en même temps)
- les politiques n'arrivent à pondre que des oeufs carrés sur le sujet (faut dire que, vu le foutoir, je vois mal comment on trouverait moyen de satisfaire tout le monde et les autres )
- les musiciens s'emplâtrent entre eux au risque de se blesser (et un guitariste ou un pianiste avec les deux mains dans le plâtre, ça nuit quand même au son même sur un ipod  ;
- les forumeurs de Macgé en oublient de flooder

Je ne vois qu'une solution : qu'on interdise l'internet, l'informatique et toute cette sorte de chose, et qu'on m'appelle Charlie Parker (je crois qu'il faudra passer par l'intermédiaire de DocEvil parce qu'il n'a plus l'air d'être dans l'annuaire) : on aura enfin du silence, enfin de la musique, c'est à dire du silence plus beau que du silence


----------



## chroukin (24 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Au final, si on regarde bien, toutes ces histoires ne sont qu'un éphiphénomène d'une réalité bien connue depuis les années 50 : l'informatique, c'est compliqué et c'est le bordel !
> 
> Les disques et les CD, avant, personne ne se prenait la tête avec : les achetait qui voulait (ou qui pouvait  ) et puis ça marchait, point barre.
> 
> ...


Tu as mal dormi ? :casse:


----------



## r e m y (24 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai du mal avec cette loi
> 
> Pas évident quand même


 
A mon avis elle est écrite dans un format propriétaire que seuls les juriste politologues sauront décoder!

(Ou LucG qui a visiblement acqui les DRM nécessaire au décodage de cette loi DAVSI et dont l'éclairage ci-dessus va me permettre enfin de transférer ce texte sur mon iPOD)


----------



## Fondug (24 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis elle est écrite dans un format propriétaire que seuls les juriste politologues sauront décoder!


 
Justement, c'est ça qui est drôle quand on le rapproche des paroles du sieur Wauquiez, le benjamin de l'assemblée, qui déclare que dans l'assemblée, y'a tout de même trés peu de députés qui savent ce qu'est un mp3 ou ce que veut dire "cracker un DRM"...

M'est avis que cette loi va finir en pluie d'étoile, aprés moultes débats.


----------



## otop (24 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu peux renommer ton thread la DADVSI pour les trois nuls




lol  oui c'est vrai mais l'intervention de Luc vaut bien le détour (au moins elle a le mérite d'utiliser un langage normale). Plus je lis les articles sur cette loi moins je comprend ou ils veulent en venir. Par contre un truc qui est sur , c'est que ce fameux ministre de la culture , doit a peine savoir allumer son ordi (PC sous XP a tout les coups) , ouvrir ses mail , regarder la dépèch sur internet et éventuellment ouvrir un fichier words. Je crois que pour tout le reste il est a la rue , comme le dit fondu g aucuns d'entre eux savent ce qu'est un fichier mp3 , et moi j'ai toujours rien comprise de ce qu'ils veulent faire.


----------



## olibox (25 Mars 2006)

je vous propose une ptite pause sympa qui résume assez bien ce que beaucoup de monde pense...

http://www.dailymotion.com/tag/south-park/video/27556


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> je vous propose une ptite pause sympa qui résume assez bien ce que beaucoup de monde pense...
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/tag/south-park/video/27556



sympa, mais déjà bu dans ce même thread !


----------



## olibox (25 Mars 2006)

désole, mais je me suis pas tapé les 27 pages précédentes, pas le temps de tout lire, ou alors y faudrait que je sois chomiste pour cela  
je lis juste qlq pages au hasard et je suis pas tombé sur celle-là


----------



## PymmaC (27 Mars 2006)

*Et voici le "Chant des Partis sans" *
Parodie du chant des partisans de Anna Marly par Jack Minier du forum Odebi (source : http://www.odebi.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=5249)

ici :
http://www.diamedit.net/sons/Chant_des_partis_sans.mp3
ou là :
http://helpddanett62.free.fr/file/Chant_des_partis_sans.mp3

et les paroles en prime  
_Le chant des partis sans

Ami, entends-tu le vol noir du Windows sur nos frames?
Ami, entends-tu les cris sourds du réseau qu'on enchaîne?
Ohé! Programmeurs, webmasters et écrivants c'est l'alarme.
Bientôt, l'ennemi comprendra que le réseau est une arme.

Montez, tous en ligne, refusez ces combines, camarades!
Sortez du codage ces virus, ce cryptage, embuscades.
Ohé! Décodeurs, ces D.R.M. décadents cassez vite!
Ohé! Créateur, attention à ton talent, dynamite!

C'est nous qui brisons les barreaux des chansons pour nos frères!
La haine à nos trousses et la passion nous poussent à le faire!
Net est un pays où tous les gens entr' amis font des rêves!
Mais pour le pognon, on nous insulte on nous brime, faut quon crève.

Ici chacun sait ce qu'il veut, ce qu'il fait quand il passe.
Ami si tu tombes, un ami sort de l'ombre à ta place.
Demain les élus pleureront lélectorat quon dégoûte.
Chantez compagnons dans la nuit la Liberté vous écoute.

Ami, entends-tu ces cris sourds du réseau qu'on enchaîne?
Ami, entends-tu le vol noir du Windows sur nos frames?
Mmm mmm mm-mm-mmm mm-mm-mm-mm-mm-mm-mm mm-mm-mm-mmmmm..._

*FAITES PASSER SUR UN MAX DE FORUM !*


----------



## La mouette (27 Mars 2006)

http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/27/denmark-may-join-france-and-demand-apple-open-its-drm/


----------



## pil38 (28 Mars 2006)

bouh !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2006)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> bouh !!!


heu...?
pareil....


----------



## benjamin (3 Avril 2006)

En tout cas, ça donne de bonnes idées aux spammeurs.



			
				un mail reçu récemment sur l'adresse des forums a dit:
			
		

> Madame, Monsieur,
> 
> Dans le cadre de la protection de la propriété intellectuelle, le gouvernement et lAssemblée nationale ont adopté en première instance un texte de loi visant à protéger les uvres écrites, audio et vidéo. La première application de cette loi est la mise en place dune amende de 38  pour les usagers qui téléchargent via Internet et illégalement ce type de contenu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, ça donne de bonnes idées aux spammeurs.



Merci de nous avoir prévenue.


----------



## benjamin (4 Avril 2006)

En fait, c'était un "Poisson Mail" de L'Internaute.  



			
				un nouveau mail reçu tout à l'heure a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Vous avez reçu un mail étrange, inquiétant ou amusant dont le titre était "Telechargement illegal signale" ?
> 
> C'était un poisson d'avril, naturellement. Il vous a été adressé par Sarko zi avec l&#8217;aide de la rédaction de L&#8217;Internaute Magazine.
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'était un "Poisson Mail" de L'Internaute.



Ils sont passés du côté obscur de la farce !


----------



## Olive94 (4 Avril 2006)

Je ne sais pas si ca a été posté


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ca a été posté



Oui, déjà bu !


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Avril 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'était un "Poisson Mail" de L'Internaute.



Bah, comme quoi je suis facile à farc...ir.  :rateau:


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bah, comme quoi je suis facile à farc...ir.  :rateau:



Attention les messages à caractère sexuel sont hors charte


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Attention les messages à caractère sexuel sont hors charte



C'est pas du sexe, c'est de la gastronomie !


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas du sexe, c'est de la gastronomie !



Y'en a certains pour qui c'est la même chose


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Avril 2006)

Ce document, à l'exception des illustrations (qui proviennent de http://www.physics.ucsb.edu/~jpierre/strings/basics.htm), est publié sous license GNU FDL (Free Documentation License). Cette license est disponible aux adresses suivantes:
http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html
http://www.nupedia.com/license.shtml

[En gros, ça dit que vous êtes libre de faire ce que bon semble avec ce document (le copier, le modifier, le distribuer, le vendre si vous en faite une version physique,...), mais que les documents que vous obtiendrez à partir de celui-ci devront aussi être sous license GNU FDL. Les documents dérivés de celui-ci devrons donc être accessibles gratuitement à toute personne qui le désire (version électronique, par exemple) et tout le monde pourra faire ce qu'il veut avec vos documents. Vous êtes aussi tenu de mentionner l'auteur du document original.]

J'ai trouvé ça sur un site...c'est légal?
Une incitation à pirater ?
Apparrement signé: William Rapha.


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2006)

Non, pas une incitation a pirater, une incitation au partage tout simplement et ce de manière tout a fait légale.

Certaines personne peuvent vouloir diffuser leurs oeuvres sans les voir dénaturé mais ne souhaitent pas qu'une personne s'en serve de manière commercial ou la reprenne a son compte.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Ce document, à l'exception des illustrations (qui proviennent de http://www.physics.ucsb.edu/~jpierre/strings/basics.htm), est publié sous license GNU FDL (Free Documentation License). Cette license est disponible aux adresses suivantes:
> http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html
> http://www.nupedia.com/license.shtml
> 
> (...)


Le premier lien (sans la parenthèse finale) est rompu !

La page a-t-elle été retirée, ou y a-t-il une (autre) erreur dans l'adresse ?


----------



## fedo (11 Avril 2006)

> une incitation au partage tout simplement et ce de manière tout a fait légale.



ce type de licences pose problème en droit français car elle est basée sur le droit anglo-saxon et plus précisément américain qui permet de le faire. c'est plus compliqué en droit français, ça nécessite une francisation de la licence pour être totalement valable en droit français (une francisation a été effectuée pour la licence GPL par exemple).


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Avril 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Le premier lien (sans la parenthèse finale) est rompu !
> 
> La page a-t-elle été retirée, ou y a-t-il une (autre) erreur dans l'adresse ?



C'est un copier coller.....La page------->Google---->Super cordes (iIntroductions aux super cordes)

PS: Interressant


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Avril 2006)

Adoptée par les députés le mois dernier (voir édition du 17 mars 2006), la loi sur le droit d'auteur et droits voisins dans la société de l'information (DADVSI) pourrait connaître une deuxième lecture, par les sénateur cette fois, tout aussi douloureuse que la première. Le 13 avril dernier, la commission des Affaires culturelles du Sénat a publié pas moins de 40 amendements parmi lesquels quelques-uns pourraient remettre en cause certaines dispositions chèrement acquises.

Notamment sur les questions d'interopérabilité des fichiers numériques et de certaines protection des logiciels libres. Ainsi, alors que l'article 7 du projet de loi prévoit que "les mesures techniques ne doivent pas avoir pour effet d'empêcher la mise en &#339;uvre effective de l'interopérabilité, dans le respect du droit d'auteur", l'amendement 18 proposé par Michel Thiollière, sénateur (Rassemblement Démocratique et Social Européen) de la Loire et vice-président de la commission des affaires culturelles, entend faire intervenir une "Autorité de régulation des mesures techniques de protection" dont le rôle serait "de favoriser ou de susciter une solution de conciliation, dans le respect des droits des parties, pour obtenir du titulaire des droits sur la mesure technique les informations essentielles à l'interopérabilité".

Autant d'informations qui seraient accessibles selon des "conditions équitables et non discriminatoires et moyennant une rémunération appropriée". Autrement dit, des informations sous forme de licences payantes. Autant dire que les créateurs indépendants de logiciels de lecture audiovisuels seraient économiquement écartés de l'accès aux dites informations d'interopérabilité. Sans compter que les titulaires des mesures de protections techniques (ou DRM) pourraient en refuser la publication s'ils apportent la preuve que celle-ci "aurait pour effet de porter gravement atteinte à la sécurité et à l'efficacité de ladite mesure technique". Les auteurs de logiciels libres sont ainsi directement visés et pourraient se voir interdire la diffusion du code source de leurs développements alors que le contenu des licences (GPL notamment) leur impose la diffusion libre des sources.

(...)

"Plutôt que de confirmer l'analyse des députés par un vote conforme de l'article 7, les sénateurs membres de la commission des affaires culturelles du Sénat qui ne se sont pas opposés aux amendements du rapporteur n'ont pas su identifier les véritables enjeux économiques de ce texte", soutiennent plusieurs associations françaises de défense du logiciel libre dans un www.april.org/articles/communiques/pr-20060418.html" target="_blank" style="color:#000066">communiqué notamment diffusé par l'April (Association pour la Promotion et la Recherche en Informatique Libre). Elles n'hésitent pas à accuser la commission des affaires culturelles de n'avoir pas su résister "aux pressions des intérêts particuliers de sociétés comme Vivendi, Thomson, Microsoft et Apple".

La firme de Steve Jobs, forte du succès de l'iPod et du quasi-monopole de la diffusion commerciale de musique en ligne n'avait pas hésité à critiquer le projet d'obligation d'interopérabilité introduite par les députés dans le texte DADVSI (voir édition du 22 mars 2006). La seconde lecture du texte et des nouveaux amendements par les sénateurs est programmée pour les 4, 9 et 10 mai prochains.


article en entier ici :http://www.vnunet.fr/actualite/tpepme_-_business/vie_publique/20060418006


----------



## pfelelep2 (19 Avril 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> ce type de licences pose problème en droit français car elle est basée sur le droit anglo-saxon et plus précisément américain qui permet de le faire. c'est plus compliqué en droit français, ça nécessite une francisation de la licence pour être totalement valable en droit français (une francisation a été effectuée pour la licence GPL par exemple).



Ca existe:
http://fr.creativecommons.org/


----------



## fedo (19 Avril 2006)

pfelelep2 a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe:
> http://fr.creativecommons.org/


c'est plus compliqué que ça car malheureusement les creative commons sont assez males traduites.


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Au fait, tant que cette loi DADVSI n'est pas passee, il n'y a pas d'amende pour les contrebandiers, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## fedo (21 Avril 2006)

> Au fait, tant que cette loi DADVSI n'est pas passee, il n'y a pas d'amende pour les contrebandiers, n'est-ce pas ?



heu si, à la discrétion du tribunal... voire du procureur (procédure de plaider coupable).


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

(edit : desole, 11:00, Tokyo...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, tant que cette loi DADVSI n'est pas passee, il n'y a pas d'amende pour les contrebandiers, n'est-ce pas ?





			
				fedo a dit:
			
		

> heu si, à la discrétion du tribunal... voire du procureur (procédure de plaider coupable).



Ils extradent, au Japon ? :rateau:


----------



## fedo (21 Avril 2006)

au Japon c'est du copyright, donc ben télécharger ou downloader = délit.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Adoptée par les députés le mois dernier (voir édition du 17 mars 2006), la loi sur le droit d'auteur et droits voisins dans la société de l'information (DADVSI) pourrait connaître une deuxième lecture, par les sénateur cette fois, tout aussi douloureuse que la première. Le 13 avril dernier, la commission des Affaires culturelles du Sénat a publié pas moins de 40 amendements parmi lesquels quelques-uns pourraient remettre en cause certaines dispositions chèrement acquises.
> 
> Notamment sur les questions d'interopérabilité des fichiers numériques et de certaines protection des logiciels libres. Ainsi, alors que l'article 7 du projet de loi prévoit que "les mesures techniques ne doivent pas avoir pour effet d'empêcher la mise en uvre effective de l'interopérabilité, dans le respect du droit d'auteur", l'amendement 18 proposé par Michel Thiollière, sénateur (Rassemblement Démocratique et Social Européen) de la Loire et vice-président de la commission des affaires culturelles, entend faire intervenir une "Autorité de régulation des mesures techniques de protection" dont le rôle serait "de favoriser ou de susciter une solution de conciliation, dans le respect des droits des parties, pour obtenir du titulaire des droits sur la mesure technique les informations essentielles à l'interopérabilité".
> 
> ...



Steve Jobs vient de se faire un nouvel ami. Car si l'amendement est adopté, Apple ne sera plus obligée d'ouvrir son système de DRM.


----------



## fpoil (25 Avril 2006)

Dans un registre connexe à cette loi DAVSi, j'ai lu dans le BQ europe du 19 avril que les sociétés de perception des droits d'auteur sont toujours aussi insensibles aux arguments de la Commission européenne favorable à un marché unique des droits d'auteur.

Elles ne veulent pas en entendre parler et refuse d'abandonner le principe de territorialité (qui oblige par exemple apple à négocier avec chaque pays pour son store), bref la licence paneuropéenne c'est non.

corporatisme quand tu nous tiens


----------



## fedo (25 Avril 2006)

> Dans un registre connexe à cette loi DAVSi, j'ai lu dans le BQ europe du 19 avril que les sociétés de perception des droits d'auteur sont toujours aussi insensibles aux arguments de la Commission européenne favorable à un marché unique des droits d'auteur.



sauf qu'elles vont se prendre à terme au mieux un réglement ou une directive le leur imposant voire pire un procès pour entente illicite (je crois que ça leur ferait du bien).
dans les 2 cas, personne ne les soutiendra et ça accélèrera leur chute.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mai 2006)

Aujourd'hui, dans libé.


----------



## Souvaroff (5 Mai 2006)

Tout ca c'est du flan. Ces gens votent des lois dont ils ne comprennent pas le sens, Depuis les debuts de l'informatique, c'est la guerre sur le format proprietaire ! c'est de l'utopie de croire que cela va changer...
Faut dire que face a ces deputés et senateurs Dont la moyenne d'age n'aide pas & qui ont deja du mal a se servir de toutes les fonctions de leur telephone portable, leurs demander de faire une loi sur internet , alors qu'ils n'y connaissent rien ,c'est du delire.
Deja on est dans un pays ou les deputés votent des lois pour s'amnistiés eux meme, on le droit d'etre ministre apres avoir ete condamné pour blanchiment d'argent ,on le droit d'etre voleur, menteur etc& Après il viennent emmer... le monde parce qu'on s'echange de trucs sur le net, a defaut de le faire de main a la main?
Decidement c'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charité!!
Je me demande si la majeure partie de cette histoire ne sort pas de chez vivendi, ils en loupent pas une eux. Pourtant il se foutent assez not' argent ds les poches !!


----------



## bga_O (12 Juin 2006)

Surement que ça a déjà été dit... mais effectivement cette loi est surtout appuyé par Vivendi-Universal.



> Depuis les debuts de l'informatique, c'est la guerre sur le format proprietaire ! c'est de l'utopie de croire que cela va changer...



ha ben avec ça on est bien barré.... bon, autant arretter de tout faire car rien ne sert de courire....

en fait je ne comprends pas vraiment ou tu veux en venir 

tout ce que j'ai à dire c'est d'aller sur stopdrm.org pour se renseigner des prochaines manifs, plus on sera nombreux, plus on montrera notre désaccord.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Juin 2006)

Enfin, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire la DADVSI découle d'une directive européen. Directive qui devrait être bientôt modifiée... 

On a pas fini d'en parler.


----------



## fedo (12 Juin 2006)

en fait la loi découle iniatialement d'un traité international de 1996. la directive qui s'en inspire sera d'abord évaluée avant d'être éventuellement modifiée.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Juin 2006)

Ah? Je ne le savais pas. Merci.


----------



## fedo (12 Juin 2006)

toutefois tu n'as pas tort dans ce que tu sousentends, ces textes frisent l'obsolescence...


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juin 2006)

Et dire que _gouverner, c'est prévoir_&#8230;

(c'est un peu facile je sais, mais ça commence vraiment à m'agacer toute cette histoire)


----------



## fedo (13 Juin 2006)

> Et dire que _gouverner, c'est prévoir_



ah je croyais que c'était un trip narcissique qui consiste à passer à la télé, faire des discours et se créer une situation.
Quand on touche au droit de propriété c'était toujours difficile de trancher. D'autant que si la culture était libre sur internet alors la culture américaine serait certainement encore plus écrasante.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juin 2006)

Je n'ai pas dit ça, mais tu avoueras tout de même que la façon dont ce projet de loi a été mené frise l'amateurisme. 

Petit résumé sur la DADVSI.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2006)

Depuis 11 ans que des amateurs sont au pouvoir, qu'est-ce qui t'étonne là dedans ? Même Giscard (et c'est dire) n'était pas aussi amateur que qui tu sais :mouais:

Je ne sais pas qui passera l'an prochain, mais j'espère, qu'il soit de gauche ou de droite, qu'il sera au moins à moitié aussi pro que les trois autres (je veux dire ceux que je n'ai pas encore évoqué) présidents de la cinquième.


----------



## philire (13 Juin 2006)

Pro ou pas, de gauche ou de droite, il sera de droite, c'est-à-dire préférant toujours les intérêts de quelques uns à ceux du plus grand nombre.


----------



## SveDec (13 Juin 2006)

Ce sujet va partir au comptoir ^^


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis 11 ans que des amateurs sont au pouvoir, qu'est-ce qui t'étonne là dedans ? Même Giscard (et c'est dire) n'était pas aussi amateur que qui tu sais :mouais:
> 
> Je ne sais pas qui passera l'an prochain, mais j'espère, qu'il soit de gauche ou de droite, qu'il sera au moins à moitié aussi pro que les trois autres (je veux dire ceux que je n'ai pas encore évoqué) présidents de la cinquième.



Que veux-tu, je suis quelqu'un d'optimiste par nature. J'ai toujours tendance à croire que les responsables politiques font leurs boulots par souci du bien commun.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu, je suis quelqu'un d'optimiste par nature. J'ai toujours tendance à croire que les responsables politiques font leurs boulots par souci du bien commun.



Là, tu confonds optimisme et naïveté !


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu, je suis quelqu'un d'optimiste par nature. J'ai toujours tendance à croire que les responsables politiques font leurs boulots par souci du bien commun.



 Prépare un bon tube de vaseline, tu en auras besoin crois moi


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu confonds optimisme et naïveté !



Qui sait, un de ces quatre arrivera bien un type honnête et droit...

Enfin, l'espoir fait vivre.  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Prépare un bon tube de vaseline, tu en auras besoin crois moi



Wouais...là faut pas pousser hein.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Prépare un bon tube de vaseline, tu en auras besoin crois moi



Un peu cru, mais lucide


----------



## Gwen (14 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Qui sait, un de ces quatre arrivera bien un type honnête et droit...


Tu as peu de chance de vivre assez vieux pour voir ça 




.


.


.

L'humain a des faiblesse, c'est dans sa nature, et c'est pas plus mal, mais la, en ce moment c'est plus des profiteurs qu'autre chose je pense, et ce, quel que soit le personnage 

A quand Steve Job président


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Qui sait, un de ces quatre arrivera bien un type honnête et droit...





			
				gwen a dit:
			
		

> Tu as peu de chance de vivre assez vieux pour voir ça



Mais si, il y en a déjà eu, ce qu'il à peu de chance de voir (de son vivant), c'est un type qui le reste une fois qu'il a le pouvoir !


----------



## Gwen (14 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, il y en a déjà eu, ce qu'il à peu de chance de voir (de son vivant), c'est un type qui le reste une fois qu'il a le pouvoir !



Pas bête ça


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juin 2006)

Ne vous méprenez pas, je ne suis pas dupe des discoures politiques, ni des dits politiques, simplement je pense (j'espère) voir un jour une personne consciente de ses responsabilités et de ses devoirs.

Cependant lorsque je regarde le traitement du projet de loi DADVSI, j'en viens à penser que c'est pas pour demain...mais bon, sait-on jamais.

Edit: Des députés UMP se prononcent pour une seconde lecture à l'Assemblée nationale.


----------



## philire (14 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Qui sait, un de ces quatre arrivera bien un type honnête et droit...


Des types droits, il en existe, à n'en pas douter. Mais les choses sont bien faites pour les pencher.
Un jour j'entendais Danièle Mitterrand dire que son mari s'était vite rendu compte qu'il n'avait pas, en fait, le pouvoir. Qu'il avait dû se plier aux directives de ceux qui détiennent réellement le pouvoir, c'est-à-dire les grandes multinationales etc...
Dès qu'on commence à plier, on devient vite tordu...



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> je pense (j'espère) voir un jour une personne consciente de ses responsabilités et de ses devoirs.


A l'heure actuelle une personne seule ne peut pas changer les choses. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas le but à atteindre que de déplacer le pouvoir à un seul homme. Le but, et je pense le seul salut, c'est le déplacement de ce pouvoir vers le peuple, mais un peuple devenant et faisant devenir le monde "honnête et droit". En d'autres mots, le but, c'est la démocratie. Mais il n'y a rien aujourd'hui de plus difficile, car ce n'est pas le désir de ceux qui quadruplent leur fortune chaque année, en bousillant la terre et la vie des gens. Du coup, ils ont instauré un monde où les gens pensent à sauver leur peau, aspirent aux loisirs, aux voyages, à la détente... où les gens ne sont plus armés pour penser, ça demande des efforts, on préfère déléguer en espérant...
Le jour où nous outrepasserons ces conditions inhibitrices, où nous deviendrons conscients de nos responsabilités et de nos devoirs, alors ce jour-là, peut-être...
J'espère que ce sera de notre vivant, car la chance qu'on a, aujourd'hui, c'est que la terre est encore vivante.  



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Des députés UMP se prononcent pour une seconde lecture à l'Assemblée nationale.


Soyons sûrs qu'ils sauront raison trouver.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juin 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Des types droits, il en existe, à n'en pas douter. Mais les choses sont bien faites pour les pencher.
> Un jour j'entendais Danièle Mitterrand dire que son mari s'était vite rendu compte qu'il n'avait pas, en fait, le pouvoir. Qu'il avait dû se plier aux directives de ceux qui détiennent réellement le pouvoir, c'est-à-dire les grandes multinationales etc...
> Dès qu'on commence à plier, on devient vite tordu...
> 
> ...



C'est pas faux.

Néanmoins pour changer les choses, rendre le pouvoir au peuple, il faut bien une personne pour le décider, non?

Enfin pour ma part je pense que la première des choses qui devraient être changées, serait le rapport des forces entre le gouvernement et le parlement.
Aujourd'hui le parlement peut être résumer à une simple chambre d'enregistrement des décisions gouvernementale... plus à la représentation du peuple (voir la DADVSI), il n'y a pas de véritable contre pouvoir, ce qui peut engendrer se genre de dérive.


----------



## SveDec (14 Juin 2006)

Moi j'dis, faut faire comme en Suisse ^^


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'dis, faut faire comme en Suisse ^^



Du ski?


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Juin 2006)

Et voilà, fallait s'y attendre...  :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Juin 2006)

Un sursaut des parlementaires lors du vote solennel vendredi??


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'dis, faut faire comme en Suisse ^^


Nan, ralentir l'ADSL, ça décourage


----------



## huexley (30 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan, ralentir l'ADSL, ça décourage



Tiens je suis à Montreux pendant le Jazz, c'est vrai que le Net en suisse ca traine :






:love:


----------



## rizoto (30 Juin 2006)

bon ben ca y esy c'est voté. 
J'ai regardé le flux en streaming, c'était du bon et grand n'importe quoi. Ils étaient à tout casser 20. 
On aurait dit qu'ils élisaient le délégué d'une classe de cinquième.

Elle est belle notre Démocratie.
Dégouté, je suis !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juin 2006)

Reste plus que le Conseil constitutionnel  :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (30 Juin 2006)

Mouai, tu me trouves pessimiste si j'y crois pas trop.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Mouai, tu me trouves pessimiste si j'y crois pas trop.



Non, pas du tout.

Moi aussi j'y crois moyen.


----------



## rizoto (30 Juin 2006)

pour r&#233;sumer :

- les premiers d&#233;bats ont ammener &#224; invitater de gros groupes au discutions afin de distributer des bons d'achats sur leur site de t&#233;l&#233;chargement
- un premier vote la veille de Noel o&#249; 47 votant &#233;taient pr&#233;sents.
- donnedieu de vabre se prend une veste. les pr&#233;mices d'une loi int&#233;ressante ont &#233;t&#233; vot&#233;s.
- Ca ne pla&#238;t pas au gouvernement, on annule et on revote.
- Cette fois ci, les bons ammendements passent
- DDV promet que s'il y a une diff&#233;rence entre la version s&#233;nat et la version assembl&#233; de la loi, elle sera red&#233;battue &#224; l'assembl&#233;e.
- la loi arrive au s&#233;nat, ou une bande de vieux croulants votent quelques choses qui ne maitrisent pas et font pire que l'assembl&#233;e.(abandon de l'interop&#233;rabilit&#233
- DDV ne respecte pas sa promesse et la loi n'est pas re-d&#233;battue 
- une commission paritaire est organis&#233;, la gauche abandonne la salle...
- la loi est d&#233;finitevement vot&#233;e par une 20aine de personnes.


Personellement, ca me fait flipper de voir qu'on vote des lois sont vot&#233;es alors que l'assembl&#233;e est vide. En gros si tu veux qu'une loi passe. tu motives tes coll&#232;gues et Hop ca passe...

J'aime mon pays mais la, ca va un peu loin. Pour moi, m&#233;m&#233; vient de tomber dans les orties.


----------



## fedo (1 Juillet 2006)

> la loi arrive au s&#233;nat, ou une bande de vieux croulants votent quelques choses qui ne maitrisent pas et font pire que l'assembl&#233;e.(abandon de l'interop&#233;rabilit&#233


l'interop&#233;rabilit&#233; a &#233;t&#233; maintenue sur le principe, les s&#233;nateurs sont plus au fait des nouvelles technologies que les d&#233;put&#233;s et ce malgr&#233; leur grand age, l'histoire pass&#233;e l'a prouv&#233;. Maintenant cela n'a pas emp&#233;ch&#233; la compromission et l'histoire n'est pas finie puisqu'il y a passage au conseil constitutionnel avec risque d'annulation partielle et/ou r&#233;serve d'interpr&#233;tation.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juillet 2006)

Invitation au soutien du logiciel libre (entre autres) du Parlement europ&#233;en. 
Contradictoire avec la r&#233;cente loi DADVSI adopt&#233; par le Parlement fran&#231;ais?


----------



## Vivid (18 Juillet 2006)

la mort du logiciel libre? qui vas m'enpecher de programmer?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2006)

Personne, ce qu'on cherche &#224; t'emp&#234;cher de faire, c'est de diffuser tes logiciels gratuitement, si ce n'est pas de les diffuser tout court !


----------



## Souvaroff (18 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Personne, ce qu'on cherche à t'empêcher de faire, c'est de diffuser tes logiciels gratuitement, si ce n'est pas de les diffuser tout court !



Parti comme ca on auras meme plus le droit de les utiliser devant autrui   
150 si tu utilise ton logiciel devant ta mere !  :rateau:


----------



## Vivid (18 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Personne, ce qu'on cherche à t'empêcher de faire, c'est de diffuser tes logiciels gratuitement, si ce n'est pas de les diffuser tout court !



on se passeras les logiciels sous le manteau, par le courrier avec des petites annonces, comme au on vieux temps...

on les baiseras quand meme!!   si je puis me permettre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2006)

Vivid a dit:
			
		

> on se passeras les logiciels sous le manteau, par le courrier avec des petites annonces, comme au on vieux temps...
> 
> on les baiseras quand meme!!   si je puis me permettre.



à raison de 30 000  d'amende à ceux qui se feront piquer, je ne sais pas s'il y aura beaucoup d'amateurs ...


----------



## Vivid (18 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> &#224; raison de 30 000 &#8364; d'amende &#224; ceux qui se feront piquer, je ne sais pas s'il y aura beaucoup d'amateurs ...



30 000 &#8364; pour diffuser mon logiciel gratuitement?, pas de probleme! je le vend un euros!!


quand il avait pas internet combien se sont fait piquer?  tres peu par rapport aux nombres, une rigolade.


----------



## Dominique 33 (19 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour Mobyduck,

je viens de lire l'invitation au soutien des logiciels libres du Parlement Europeen,
cette invitation est en effet contradictoire à la loi Dadvsi, et la remet en cause partiellement, nos chers députés sont encore allés trop vite en la besogne et sont à coté de la plaque, une fois de plus, heureusement qu'il y a l' Europe pour favoriser l'emploi et la libre entreprise, il faut espérer !!! 

Dominique


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Juillet 2006)

J'en suis arrivé à la même conclusion. Reste à voir maintenant ce que compte faire notre représentation national vis-à-vis de cette résolution. 

Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juillet 2006)

Bah voilà...les carottes sont cuites...  :mouais:


----------



## plovemax (27 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà...les carottes sont cuites...  :mouais:


burps
   :rateau: :sick: :casse: :affraid:     

Mettons nous tous à la crypto...


----------



## fedo (27 Juillet 2006)

> Bah voilà...les carottes sont cuites...  :mouais:



ben pas vraiment car le projet c'est bien fait retaillé par le Conseil Consitutionnel.
m'enfin kazaa c'est fini les conneries alors de toute façon je ne vois pas l'intérêt de la loi car les plateformes P2P se conforment les unes après les autres....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;cision du conseil constitutionnel vue par ma&#238;tre Eolas


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> ben pas vraiment car le projet c'est bien fait retaillé par le Conseil Consitutionnel.


Ben oui, mais pour être encore pire et plus répressif que la version proposé. La, on en arrive a une dictature a ce niveau la.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Décision du conseil constitutionnel vue par maître Eolas



Je ne comprends pas bien ça :



> Bref, votre fichier iTunes ne va pas sur votre walkman Sony ? Tant pis pour vous. Si vous tripatouillez les DRM, c'est trois ans de prison. Rachetez le ou gravez le au format audio.



Est-ce que le fait de graver un CD audio des morceaux achetés sur l'iTMS puis de réimporter dan iTunes le contenu du CD pour convertir les morceaux en MP3 afin de pouvoir les lire sur sur un autre baladeur que l'iPod est considéré comme du tripatouillage ?


----------



## fedo (28 Juillet 2006)

> Ben oui, mais pour &#234;tre encore pire et plus r&#233;pressif que la version propos&#233;. La, on en arrive a une dictature a ce niveau la.


faut pas exag&#233;rer et puis &#231;a ne change pas r&#233;ellement d'avant. les commentaires faits &#224; partir de cette d&#233;cision sont tr&#232;s th&#233;oriques et certains sont &#224; la limite de la d&#233;sinformation.
ce qu'il faut prendre en compte ce n'est pas tellement la nouvelle loi mais la d&#233;cision de la cour de cassation du 28 f&#233;vrier dernier.
le seul probl&#232;me c'est qu'une commission discutable va fixer le droit et le nombre de copie priv&#233;e en fonction de leur nature (disque ou DVD).



> Est-ce que le fait de graver un CD audio des morceaux achet&#233;s sur l'iTMS puis de r&#233;importer dan iTunes le contenu du CD pour convertir les morceaux en MP3 afin de pouvoir les lire sur sur un autre baladeur que l'iPod est consid&#233;r&#233; comme du tripatouillage ?


non car il n'y a pas de DRM de pr&#233;vu pour bloquer cette proc&#233;dure (l'existence de cette proc&#233;dure &#224; aussi permis &#224; apple d'&#233;viter une condamnation de la part du conseil de la concurrence).


----------



## Kir Kanos (28 Juillet 2006)

en revanche si j'ach&#232;te un CD audio muni d'un dispositif anti copie, ai-je le droit de le ripper avec iTunes pour l'&#233;co&#251;ter dans mon iPod ? de m&#234;me pour un DVD que je voudrais lire dans un iPod Video ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2006)

Kir Kanos a dit:
			
		

> en revanche si j'achète un CD audio muni d'un dispositif anti copie, ai-je le droit de le ripper avec iTunes pour l'écoûter dans mon iPod ? de même pour un DVD que je voudrais lire dans un iPod Video ?


Non, car l'ayant droit l'as décidé comme ça.

En fait, c'est ça le problème. Chaque ayant droit décidera de comment il souhaite diffuser son oeuvre au cas par cas. Du coup, l'acheteur devra bien se renseigner a chaque achat. pas simple


----------



## trevise (28 Juillet 2006)

Tu pourras faire tout ce que le DRM t'autorise à faire. Si le DRM ne te l'autorise pas, tu ne peux rien faire, il faudrait craquer le DRM, c'est à dire 3 ans de prisons et 300.000 euros d'amendes.

Donc tout dépend des restrictions attachées au DRM. Or il est désormais confirmé que l'on peut interdir toute copie, même à titre privée, d'une oeuvre.Donc ça dépendra du bon vouloir des maisons de disques (autremet dit, ça sera "zéro copie").


----------



## stephane6646 (28 Juillet 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Non, car l'ayant droit l'as décidé comme ça.
> 
> En fait, c'est ça le problème. Chaque ayant droit décidera de comment il souhaite diffuser son oeuvre au cas par cas. Du coup, l'acheteur devra bien se renseigner a chaque achat. pas simple




Quel est l'intérêt alors d'acheter un ipod dvd ou nano si je risque de ne pas mettre la musique que je veux ? Ex: j'ai acheté un cd musique protégé contre la copie mais je ne peux pas le ripper pour le mettre sur mon nano; tiens j'ai envie de mettre ce dvd sur mon ipod video mais ce dvd est aussi protégé....
je me pose la question suivante: n'allons-nous pas finalement aller vers un achat unique (musique, video) sur Itunes vu que nous voudrons utiliser (rentabiliser) notre ipod?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2006)

Puisque c'est la loi, il ne reste plus à mon sens, qu'un seul moyen de lutte : la résistance civique. Organiser et promouvoir, via les associations de consommateurs existantes, ou via des organisations à créer, un boycott général des uvres protégées par DRM.

Personnellement, non seulement, je n'achèterais pas ces uvres, mais en outre, je n'irai plus non plus voir les films de ces firmes en salle, ou leurs artistes en concert, et je ne voterais pas/plus pour ceux qui ont soutenus ce texte.

Si un pourcentage conséquent de la population fait de même, et le fait savoir bien haut, ce texte n'aura qu'une durée de vie assez limitée.

Protéger les gains des artistes est une chose, mais là, on est hors sujet, la seule chose que cette loi protège, ce sont les super plu-values des actionnaires des majors, et les super revenus des produits commerciaux packagés à niveau de créativité zéro pointé qu'on voudrait nous faire passer pour des artistes.  

EDIT : Par ailleurs, il va falloir songer à renommer le ministère de RDDV, "ministère de la culture", c'est trop vague, "ministère de la culture *des bénéfices des majors*" serait plus approprié.


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2006)

je pense que l'impact d'un tel boycotte serai nul. pour ma part, cela fait 5 ans au moins que je n'ach&#232;te plus les CD prot&#233;g&#233;es, m&#234;me si je peut les rip&#233;s sans soucis sur mon mac. je ne pirate pas pour autant cette musique car je fait un vrais boycotte complet. Du coup, certains artistes dont j'achetait tout les CD comme Axel Red n'as pas vu ses derniers production atterrir chez moi et je me content des vieux tubes. tant pis pour elle.

Le pouvoir d'attraction de la musique sur le jeunes, mouton par excellence, rend caduc toute tentative de boycotte de la part des "adultes".

Sinon, oui, on va arriver a n'acheter que la musique ou les films sur l'iTms puisqu'il ne sera plus possible de les transf&#232;re autrement. 

Ou alors, la musique Creative Common va prendre de l'ampleur ou certains petits producteurs qui ne verrouilleront pas leurs CD ou DVD auront peut &#234;tre une chance de marcher un peu plus fort. Mais bon, j'y crois peu, les majors sont des requins pr&#234;t a tous les coups bas pour &#233;craser la concurrence


----------



## Kir Kanos (28 Juillet 2006)

donc la solution en mobilit&#233; sera lecteurs CD et DVD portables... plus de lecteurs &#224; disque dur si achat de media sur support physique !

bravo et merci beaucoup &#224; tous ces gens qui ont travaill&#233; sur cette loi !


----------



## trevise (28 Juillet 2006)

c'est exactement le but final des DRM.

Les DRM, DADVSI et autres joyeusetés n'ont pas pour but de défendre la création artistique. Ils ont pour but de renforcer la dictature des majors sur la musique.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, il va falloir songer à renommer le ministère de RDDV, "ministère de la culture", c'est trop vague, "ministère de la culture *des bénéfices des majors*" serait plus approprié.



Malheureusement le boycott ne marche pas.

Par contre, RDDV il est bien élu à Tours. Il faudrait juste que les citoyens (et les tourengeaux) se souviennent de ses actes aux prochains votes.
L'acte à faire en démocratie c'est de voter pour des gens qui font ce que vous voulez, et de se souvenir de ce que lui a fait maintenant, mais aussi pour les votes dans 10 ou 15 ans.

Pour le reste une loi ça vie et se modifie, donc il faut écrire, écrire et encore écrire à vos députés, et voter pour ceux qui répondront qu'ils veulent faire quelque chose.

A bientôt.  

Laurent


----------



## fedo (28 Juillet 2006)

> Organiser et promouvoir, via les associations de consommateurs existantes, ou via des organisations &#224; cr&#233;er, un boycott g&#233;n&#233;ral des &#339;uvres prot&#233;g&#233;es par DRM.


c'est interdit par la loi le boycott organis&#233; ainsi que l'appel au boycott.



> en revanche si j'ach&#232;te un CD audio muni d'un dispositif anti copie, ai-je le droit de le ripper avec iTunes pour l'&#233;co&#251;ter dans mon iPod ? de m&#234;me pour un DVD que je voudrais lire dans un iPod Video ?



la copie de DVD DRMis&#233; est ILLEGALE depuis le 28 f&#233;vrier 2006.

pour les CD avec des DRMon peut en d&#233;duire la m&#234;me chose sauf si un lecteur multim&#233;dia permet sans cheat d'en faire la copie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2006)

Le boycott &#224; d&#233;j&#224; march&#233;, tout est question d'orchestration. Pour les jeunes, par exemple, si acheter des CD prot&#233;g&#233;s par DRM, c'est comme porter des baskets de marque "Carchan",  ils suivront. C'est affaire de mode, leur c&#244;t&#233; "mouton de panurge" peut &#234;tre retourn&#233; contre les rois du marketing, avant, on ne pouvait pas, mais maintenant, il y a internet, et internet, c'est aussi un formidable vecteur de communication, c'est surtout une question d'organisation. Pas besoin d'un boycott g&#233;n&#233;ral, il suffit que les majors constatent que loin de doper leurs ventes (parce que c'est l&#224; dessus qu'ils comptent, d'autant que se sentant "prot&#233;g&#233;s", ils vont s&#251;rement en profiter pour gonfler un peu leurs prix), la protection les fait encore baisser un petit peu plus.


----------



## fedo (28 Juillet 2006)

> il suffit que les majors constatent que loin de doper leurs ventes, la protection les fait encore baisser un petit peu plus.


le probl&#232;me est plus complexe car pour l'acheteur le DRM ne coupe pas n&#233;cessairement l'envie d'acheter, en revanche il attribue (avec raison) une valeur moindre au produit (normal vu que l'usage est plus contraignant).
donc pour l'acheteur le prix d'un produit DRMIs&#233; devrait &#234;tre moindre.

or, pour l'&#233;diteur c'est l'inverse, car dans les co&#251;ts de fabrication, l'impl&#233;mentation des DRM lui co&#251;te plus cher. il ne peut pas baisser les prix sauf &#224; r&#233;duire sa marge.

il y a donc une incompatibilit&#233; entre la cha&#238;ne de valeur de l'acheteur et celle du vendeur.
ceci est accentu&#233; par le fait que l'acheteur puisse se procurer les oeuvres ill&#233;galement.

mais les 2 facteurs de d&#233;r&#233;glements de la cha&#238;ne sont: les DRM et la possibilit&#233; de copier ill&#233;galement des oeuvres et non pas simplement l'un ou l'autre des facteurs.

c'est bien pour &#231;a qu'aucun texte sur le droit d'auteur ne pourra solutionner le probl&#232;me .
c'est une question d'&#233;thique pour les &#233;diteurs et les soci&#233;t&#233;s de gestion collective des droits et leurs ayans droits ainsi que pour les consommateurs et certains acteurs de l'internet.


----------



## Pooley (28 Juillet 2006)

perso leurs 30000 d'amende j'appelle ça de l'intimidation. faut se rendre à l'evidence, une lois aujourd"hui, elle est faite pour etre contournée, moi je suis sur d'un truc, c'est qu'enormement de gens continueront à enregistrer des cd, mêmes lockés,sur leurs mp3. ca a toujours été comme ça et ca le sera de plus en plus si nos dirigeants continuent dans cette voie la. je suis désolé, mais personnellement les barrieres bah je prendrai surement le risque de les sauter, parceque j'en ai plein le c*l de me faire entuber par des politicards qui pensent qu'à se remplir les fouilles sur notre dos. je sors ptetre un peu du sujet mais bon fallais que ça soit dit parce que comme le disent certains, ouais notre pays, avfec les lois sur l'immigration à la con, et toutes ces petites lois comme celle qui nous concerne, bah notre pays devient petit à petit une dictature, j'exagere peut etre un peu, mais globalement c'est ca, alors moi je dis M*RDE!!!

voilà c'est dit.

chuis pas un peu sorti du sujet la?


----------



## fedo (28 Juillet 2006)

> perso leurs 30000 d'amende j'appelle ça de l'intimidation



ça n'a rien à voir. c'est le maximum d'amende prévu par la loi pour tout acte de contrefaçon. ce n'est pas spécifique. mais ce n'est que dans les cas les plus graves qu'un tribunal est amené à prononcer une telle amende.

ça n'est jamais arrivé à un P2Piste actuel mais en plus de cela, il y a les dommages et intérêts.



> bah notre pays devient petit à petit une dictature



il faut arrêter les commentaires à l'emporte pièce. la copie privée est INTERDITE en australie depuis toujours et donc le téléchargement aussi. l'australie n'est pas une dictature pour autant...


----------



## Lorhkan (28 Juillet 2006)

Je me permets de publier icic une jolie métaphore issue d'une histoire chinoise...

_"Il y avait en Asie, il y a quatre mille ans, un grand empereur en duel depuis des années contre les crues du fleuve qui innondaient sans cesse les cultures de son pays une grande partie de l'année. Pour solutionner le problème, ce grand roi décida de construire d'immenses barrages et de hautes berges. Les travaux durèrent des mois et des années et une fois finis les crues se firent tout aussi violentes et, à peine retenues plus de quelques jours par les barrages, elles réinnondèrent les terres plus violement encore. Le roi réentreprit leur construction et la fois suivante les barrages et les berges se firent plus hauts encore.. et encore les terres furent innondées, provoquant famine et pauvreté. 

Un jour, son successeur vint au pouvoir, Yu le Grand. Yu le Grand qui avait observé son père lutter et lutter encore, adopta un tout autre comportement. Il décida de démonter les barrages et d'abaisser les berges. A la place il creusa des canaux.. 

L'année suivante, à la période des crues, plus aucune innondation. Yu le Grand avait accepté que les eaux traversent son pays, reconnaissant leur supériorité, et les avait amenées à irriguer les terres les plus reculées. Et le pays prospéra ainsi, entre la puissance des eaux et la sagesse des terres. 

Et ainsi se termine l'histoire de Yu le Grand. Il ne faut pas lutter contre l'indomptable, il faut l'apprivoiser."_

Que nos députés méditent là dessus...


----------



## Pooley (28 Juillet 2006)

restons calmes. nan nan quand je dis que notre pays devient une dictature, déjà je notifie bien que j'exagere, puis je dis ca en couplant les lois de notre cher nain hysterique (Sar....), puis pour les amendes, certes c'est le plafond maximal, mais tu le dis toi même, aucun P2Piste n'a été inquiété a ce jour, ca prouve bien que c'etst plus des paroles dans le ventq u'autre chose  

apres je me trompe surement mais bon...personne n'est parfait


----------



## SveDec (28 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> l'australie n'est pas une dictature pour autant...


Ça, ça dépend de si les Australiens veulent que ça change ou non


----------



## fedo (28 Juillet 2006)

> nan nan quand je dis que notre pays devient une dictature, d&#233;j&#224; je notifie bien que j'exagere, puis je dis ca en couplant les lois de notre cher nain hysterique (Sar....)


perso je dirais que tout &#231;a est un gachi monumental et un ramassi d'incomp&#233;tence. &#231;a fait 4 ans qu'il y a un projet de loi sur le droit d'auteur. et on a rien retenu avec ce dernier projet. et on a r&#233;ussi &#224; pondre un projet qui a une collection de compromis stupides et avec des dispositions inconstitutionnelles et manquant de pr&#233;cisions. c'est le 3&#232;me projet de loi (un pour chaque ministre depuis 2002) et on en arrive l&#224;, c'est-&#224;-dire au m&#234;me point qu'avant (la r&#233;f&#233;rence &#233;tant les 2 arr&#234;ts de cassation intervenu sur le sujet).



> &#199;a, &#231;a d&#233;pend de si les Australiens veulent que &#231;a change ou non



&#231;a va changer je crois. comme au canada, copie prive autoris&#233;e mais compensation sur les supports vierges. mais en australie les baladeurs risque d'&#234;tre "tax&#233;" &#224; la diff&#233;rence du canada.


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> il faut arrêter les commentaires à l'emporte pièce. la copie privée est INTERDITE en australie depuis toujours et donc le téléchargement aussi. l'australie n'est pas une dictature pour autant...



Sauf que il y a encore peu de temps, les iPod et autres baladeurs MP3 étaient interdit dans ce pays. Je trouve ça limite comme attitude.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> ça va changer je crois. comme au canada, copie prive autorisée mais compensation sur les supports vierges. mais en australie les baladeurs risque d'être "taxé" à la différence du canada.



Et en France, où ils le sont déjà, ainsi que les disques durs, et tous les supports vierges (jusquà la simple mini K7), taxés sur quelque chose qu'on ne peut pas faire, c'est pas digne d'une république bananière, ça ? :mouais:


----------



## trevise (28 Juillet 2006)

A la limite, plus que la Loi DADVSI en elle même, c'est la façon dont elle a été adoptée qui donne à beaucoup de gens l'impression que la France n'est plus une démocratie.

Distribution aux députés de bons de téléchargement gratuit dans l'Assemblée Nationale par Virgin et les autres, procédure d'urgence injustifiée, puis remise en cause parce que les élus du peuple ont osé voté dans un sens différent de celui imposé par les majors, décoration officielle par la République de la principale lobbyiste des majors... il ya de quoi se poser des questions.

Je n'aime pas le raisonnement du "tous pourris", mais je ne sais plus quoi répondre aux tenants de cette position : les hommes politiques ne cessent de leur donner raison.


----------



## fedo (28 Juillet 2006)

> Sauf que il y a encore peu de temps, les iPod et autres baladeurs MP3 &#233;taient interdit dans ce pays. Je trouve &#231;a limite comme attitude.


non ca n'&#233;tait pas interdit puisqu'il y a un ITMS australie. mais par contre l'utilisation pouvait &#234;tre interdite puisqu'il n'y avait pas de copie priv&#233;e alors &#231;a limitait au t&#233;l&#233;chargement payant ou certains sites gratuits mais pas de rippage de CD perso.



> Et en France, o&#249; ils le sont d&#233;j&#224;, ainsi que les disques durs, et tous les supports vierges (jusqu&#224; la simple mini K7), tax&#233;s sur quelque chose qu'on ne peut pas faire, c'est pas digne d'une r&#233;publique banani&#232;re, &#231;a ?


c'est pas une taxe (mais c'est de ma faute j'aurais pas utilis&#233; le terme) mais c'est per&#231;u comme tel car tu as raison sur le fait qu'il y a une incoh&#233;rence entre les modalit&#233;s de la compensation et l'utilisation des supports vierges. mais le pire c'est pour les professionnels qui payent la compensation alors que la copie priv&#233;e leur est interdite !!!!.

perso je trouve &#231;a scandaleux et in&#233;quitable. tout &#231;a c'est le r&#233;sultat des commissions &#224; 2 balles qu'on cr&#233;e sans arr&#234;t pour soit disant solutionner les probl&#232;mes.
malgr&#233; leurs &#233;checs retentissant on contnue &#224; utiliser cette m&#233;thode...


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> non ca n'était pas interdit puisqu'il y a un ITMS australie. .


A l'époque, il n'y avait pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une taxe (mais c'est de ma faute j'aurais pas utilisé le terme) mais c'est perçu comme tel



Ne te flagelles quand même pas trop fort, c'est quand même une taxe au sens populaire du terme, puisque c'est une mesure "parafiscale" instaurée par la loi. il est amusant (c'est une image ... erronée) de se dire qu'à chaque fois qu'on grave ses photos de vacances, ses vidéos de mariage, qu'on sauvegarde son dossier "documents", ou qu'on remplace son disque dur par un plus gros, les tiroirs caisses d'Universal, Warner, Virgin et autres Sacem font "gling gling" !

Quand on pense au nombre de gens condamnés pour "enrichissement sans cause", on se dit qu'être un très gros poisson, en France, c'est a'chment confortable :mouais:


----------



## fedo (28 Juillet 2006)

> A l'&#233;poque, il n'y avait pas


l'ipod est sorti fin 2001 en australie comme pour le reste du monde.



> qu'on remplace son disque dur par un plus gros


c'est absolument faux, pas de redevance sur les disques durs INTERNES en france, seulement externe (ce qui est d&#233;j&#224; douteux).


----------



## divoli (28 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et en France, où ils le sont déjà, ainsi que les disques durs, et tous les supports vierges (jusquà la simple mini K7), taxés sur quelque chose qu'on ne peut pas faire, c'est pas digne d'une république bananière, ça ? :mouais:




Je pense que c'est prendre les gens pour des crétins, des vaches à lait où même le consommateur honnête est considéré comme un voleur potentiel...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> c'est absolument faux, pas de redevance sur les disques durs INTERNES en france, seulement externe (ce qui est déjà douteux).



Tu es sûr de ça ? Moi, j'ai lu "pas de redevance sur les disques durs internes *installés par le constructeur dans les machines qu'ils vendent*, mais sur les disques vendus isoléments, par contre (par ex, j'ai acheté un disque "interne" que j'ai monté dans un boîtier externe, à la place de mon graveur de DVD que j'ai passé en interne sur mon iMac).


----------



## divoli (28 Juillet 2006)

En ce qui me concerne, je ne pense pas que la décision prise récemment fasse long feu, tellement la Loi deviendra aberrante et quasiment inapplicable dans les faits...


----------



## fedo (28 Juillet 2006)

> Tu es s&#251;r de &#231;a ? Moi, j'ai lu "pas de redevance sur les disques durs internes *install&#233;s par le constructeur dans les machines qu'ils vendent*, mais sur les disques vendus isol&#233;ments, par contre (par ex, j'ai achet&#233; un disque "interne" que j'ai mont&#233; dans un bo&#238;tier externe, &#224; la place de mon graveur de DVD que j'ai pass&#233; en interne sur mon iMac).


sur et certain &#224; 100%. c'est que les disques externes et encore c'est &#224; l'&#233;tude, mais c'est pareil dans la logique d&#233;bile de la commission...
sinon c'est que les disques embarqu&#233;s dans des appareils audio/vid&#233;os.


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> sur et certain à 100%. c'est que les disques externes et encore c'est à l'étude, mais c'est pareil dans la logique débile de la commission...
> sinon c'est que les disques embarqués dans des appareils audio/vidéos.


Y'a pas un truc qui sonne faux ?
_Ces ventes permettront de collecter près de 40 millions d'euros au titre de la redevance pour copie privée avec le nouveau barème._


----------



## fedo (28 Juillet 2006)

> _Ces ventes permettront de collecter près de 40 millions d'euros au titre de la redevance pour copie privée avec le nouveau barème._



bah non ça inclue les baladeurs à disques durs et ça se vend comme des petits pains.
et puis c'est une projection...


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2006)

Moi je veux bien, mais c'est quoi la difference entre une copie de CD sur un CDR pour mon autoradio et la copie d'un album sur mon lecteur MP3 à disque dur ?


----------



## fedo (28 Juillet 2006)

> Moi je veux bien, mais c'est quoi la difference entre une copie de CD sur un CDR pour mon autoradio et la copie d'un album sur mon lecteur MP3 à disque dur ?



c'est des barêmes différents qui changent sans arrêt d'ailleurs avec l'augmentation des capacités et les nouveaux supports.
mais dans tous les cas ils sont très élevés et certains artistes le savent, alors ils viennent enregistrer des disques en france et chantent e nfrançais. je tairais les noms.


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2006)

Ouai, bein ils n'auront pas ma liberté de copier ! (désolé pour le HS)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2006)

Mais !



			
				ZDNet.fr a dit:
			
		

> Reste une question en suspens: comment ces nouvelles dispositions vont-elles cohabiter avec la loi Dadvsi, d&#233;fendue par le ministre de la Culture, Renaud Donnedieu de Vabres, et adopt&#233;e le 30 juin par l'Assembl&#233;e? Interrog&#233; sur ce point par ZDNet.fr, le minist&#232;re de la Culture n'a pas r&#233;pondu &#224; nos appels.



Comme par hasard


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comme par hasard


Il n'en sait rien RDdV (faut pas se leur&#233, tout &#231;a, c'est juste qu'une question de fric. On ramasse le maximum et si on y pense (on en a le courage, ou plutot si on trouve quelque chose) n'ayez crainte, on r&#233;pondra, aux questions.


----------



## fedo (28 Juillet 2006)

> tout ça, c'est juste qu'une question de fric



ah non pour le coup c'est une question de réélection, ne pas se fâcher avec les artistes influents et les groupes de communications influents (genre y a aussi la loi sur la télé numérique c'est pas mal comme illustration...)


----------



## Dominique 33 (29 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> ah non pour le coup c'est une question de réélection, ne pas se fâcher avec les artistes influents et les groupes de communications influents (genre y a aussi la loi sur la télé numérique c'est pas mal comme illustration...)


Bonjour à tous, je viens de lire vos postes d'accord vos idées elles sont toutes bonnes et les moyens d'agir sont minces Le boycote : à mon avis ne sera que partiellement suivi,
inciter les Tourangeaux à éliminer démocratiquement notre cher Ministre de la culture reste à démontrer mais possible, le loi Dadvsi à mis du temps à acoucher, il y a un acouchement général dans 9 mois ce sera le moment d'agir, pour ma part j"en ai déjà fait part à mon cher député qui a voté cette loi comme un mouton. Enfin le tout mis bout à bout peut être; eh ! les remplaçant reverront-ils la loi ?


----------



## fedo (29 Juillet 2006)

> les remplaçant reverront-ils la loi ?



j'en doute car aucun gouvernement jusque là n'a pris le risque de s'attaquer au problème.
en plus, comme on l'a déjà précisé dans ce sujet, en matière de droit d'auteur, on est lié par la convention de Berne et ses traités complémentaires.
donc si on contrevient à ses textes on risque aussi une inconstitutionnalité...
c'est désormais à bruxelles que ça se joue pour harmoniser le droit d'auteur en europe et faire sauter le conservatisme des organismes comme la SACEM en france (organismes qui agacent beaucoup la commission européenne).

le boycott ça ne sert à rien, par contre si on achète que des CD non protégés et plus de CD protégés le problème se réglera de lui-même. idem pour la musique purement numérique, il y a des sites peu connus qui proposent de la musique non DRmisée en MP3 ou en ogg.


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> l'ipod est sorti fin 2001 en australie comme pour le reste du monde.


Oui, mais pas l'iTms. Et si le baladeur était légal, le remplir devenait illégale. Stupide, mais c'était la loi de l'époque... Qui n'as jamais été appliqué néanmoins. Depuis, elle a été changé.


----------



## zoulou03200 (30 Juillet 2006)

Pendant que vous parlez (pour ne rien dire...) la Mule en bas à droite de mon écran frétille de ses grandes oreilles et se MARRE !!!!!!
Invoquer l'aspect liberticide d'une loi sur un forum où on censure le moindre message qui parle du P2P et des moyens de l'utiliser, c'est vraiment poilant !!! Mais c'est vrai que vous n'en n'êtes pas à une contradiction près...


----------



## philire (30 Juillet 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que vous parlez (pour ne rien dire...) la Mule en bas à droite de mon écran frétille de ses grandes oreilles et se MARRE !!!!!!


 


Pour le reste, par contre, il y a au moins *ça* de très bien


----------



## fedo (30 Juillet 2006)

> Et si le baladeur était légal, le remplir devenait illégale. Stupide, mais c'était la loi de l'époque... Qui n'as jamais été appliqué néanmoins. Depuis, elle a été changé.



non pas forcément, y a des tas de sites qui proposent des MP3 gratuits en grande quantité  légalement, et ce depuis longtemps. c'est sûr que c'est paradoxal que l'ITMS ait mis tout ce temps à ouvrir en australie. mais des artistes australiens vont directement en californie se faire produire par des américains désormais, aller comprendre pourquoi...
je pense pas que la loi ait encore été changée en australie, j'ai pas d'info là-dessus.


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Juillet 2006)

Lettre ouverte de Renaud Donnedieu de Vabres.

En même temps il n'allait pas crucifier son texte...


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2006)

pas terrible cette lettre ouverte
Se veut rassurante mais  reste tr&#232;s g&#233;n&#233;rale.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Août 2006)

Le Parti socialiste s'engage à élaborer un nouveau texte de loi sur les droits d'auteurs si, je cite: _"() il revient aux responsabilités à l'issue des élections présidentielles et législatives de 2007 ()"_

Démarche sincère ou opportunisme cynique?

Après toutes ces péripéties je suis plutôt septique...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Août 2006)

ca rale &#224; droite aussi

lettre ouverte du d&#233;put&#233; UMP de l'Is&#232;re , qui demande  qu'il n'y ait pas de d&#233;cret d'application et une r&#233;vision
lettre ouverte au Pr&#233;sident de la R&#233;publique


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Août 2006)

Sincèrement je doute que sa démarche aboutisse (malheureusement). Le projet de loi traîne depuis trop longtemps...
Quand le gouvernement c'est empressé de le faire passer à la va-vite, il n'y a eu aucune mobilisation notable dans les rangs de la majorité contre le texte...
Je vois mal le président désavouer son ministre avec si peu...

Reste (peut-être) la révision au niveau européen...


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Août 2006)

DADVSI : la loi entre en vigueur demain... :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> DADVSI : la loi entre en vigueur demain... :hein:



Je me rends pas compte depuis la Suisse. Ça fera comme des picotements dans le dos?


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je me rends pas compte depuis la Suisse. Ça fera comme des picotements dans le dos?


Non, juste un petite irritation si on oubli le lubrifiant


----------



## Pooley (6 Août 2006)

on nous prend vraiment pour des cons et des vaches à lait ça me dégoute...

bon vais reparer mon iMac a+


----------



## huexley (6 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Non, juste un petite irritation si on oubli le lubrifiant




(vu dans un autre thread) il me semblait que c'était ca le lub' de l'informaticien


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Août 2006)

Cest vrai que le frottement produisant de la chaleur, une bonne pâte thermique peut aider dans les échanges calorifiques.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Août 2006)

Attention à ne pas obstruer la voie.


----------



## Pooley (6 Août 2006)

&#231;a va &#234;tre le Bronx en 2007 moi je vous le dit ^^. les promesses &#233;lectorales &#224; la con vont fuser, et comme vient de le faire le PS, je suis sur que les autres partis vont essayer de s'adjuger les voix des geeks en promettant d'abroger ou d'alleger cette loi...c'est path&#233;tique.

en plus on sait que rien sera fait.

 vais m'acheter un tube de lubrifiant parce que la j'ai la vague impression qu'on pourra pas y couper... &#231;a fait peur quand m&#234;me.

comment &#231;a mes propos sont incoherents? PARFAITEMENT!

je connais le chemin poussez pas:rateau:


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2006)

En clair, cette loi va particuli&#232;rement et fortement favoriser les fabricants de lubrifiants, si je comprends bien.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

La loi DADVSI commentée


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Février 2007)

L'April (Association pour la Promotion et la Recherche en Informatique Libre) attaque le décret d'application relatif à la loi DADVSI auprès du Conseil d'Etat, et demande son annulation pur et simple.

L'article.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mars 2007)

Marc Rees a dit:
			
		

> Selon les informations recueillies par nos confrères de Zdnet, les disques durs externes pour le grand public devraient être bientôt taxés à la rémunération pour copie privée.
> 
> On évoque un délai de 3 mois, maximum. La décision nattend plus que le vote final. Disques externes à usage professionnel et disques internes échapperont à la contribution, comme nous lindiquions voilà quelques mois.
> 
> ...



...  :mouais:

Renaud Donnedieux De Vabres commence très sérieusement à me sortir par les trous de nez...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> ...  :mouais:
> 
> Renaud Donnedieux De Vabres commence tr&#232;s s&#233;rieusement &#224; me sortir par les trous de nez...



Je pense que la prochaine &#233;tape sera d'instituer deux taxes, dont seuls les sourds pour l'une et les aveugles pour l'autre seront exon&#233;r&#233;s. En effet, la moiti&#233; seulement des foyers en France &#233;tant &#233;quip&#233; en mat&#233;riel informatique, les majors, et leur ministre affid&#233; pensent qu'il n'est pas normal que l'autre moiti&#233; &#233;chappe &#224; leur racket, et puissent continuer impun&#233;ment &#224; ne payer qu'une seule fois ce qu'ils ach&#232;tent. :mouais:


----------



## divoli (17 Mars 2007)

Lobbying, quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## spleen (17 Mars 2007)

Il existe quelques très bons sites de VPC en Europe qui permettent d'éviter certains désagréments. Il faut simplement éviter d'en commander 3 palettes...
Alors les gesticulations de ces bouffons  
L'Europe, c'est bien la libre circulation des biens et des personnes ? ah bon, il n'y a pas d'harmonisation fiscale ? ah ben c'est bête ça...
Et puis ce qui est rigolo, c'est qu'en achetant des CD, DVD et autres disques de stockage on a l'impression de faire des économies


----------



## fpoil (17 Mars 2007)

en gros j'ach&#232;te un disque interne que j'installe dans un boitier externe vide : pas de taxes,

le m^me achet&#233; dans un boitier : taxes ?!

&#224; moins qu'il y ait une taxe de boitier vide...


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Mars 2007)

Et dire que les clés USB et les cartes-mémoires seront aussi soumises à cette taxe...

Et bien entendu elle sera appliquée sur le prix hors taxe, la TVA arrivera en bout de chaîne...

Y'a pas de petit profit...


----------



## divoli (19 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Y'a pas de petit profit...




Y'a surtout &#224; l'autre bout d'&#233;normes troupeaux de moutons, puisque tout le monde accepte des taxes totalement aberrantes.  A la place de l'Etat, j'en profiterais encore plus puisque &#231;a marche...


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Y'a surtout à l'autre bout d'énormes troupeaux de moutons, puisque tout le monde accepte des taxes totalement aberrantes.  A la place de l'Etat, j'en profiterais encore plus puisque ça marche...



Comment s'opposer? Les associations de consommateurs sont plutôt discrètes sur la question (du moins jusqu'à maintenant), idem du côté des "candidat(e)s" à la présidence. Et puis, quant bien même il y aurait mobilisation, regarde la DADVSI, elle a été adoptée en dépit des (nombreuses) protestations...  

Alors il nous reste quoi? Les pavés?


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2007)

C'est d&#233;licat : il faut r&#233;ussir &#224; prouver que le refus de ces taxes n'est pas un simple avatar du poujadisme.

Quoi qu'il en soit, on voit bien qu'ils ne savent vraiment pas quoi faire ...
Si on fait le calcul, on s'achemine vers une situation o&#249; l'on paye un p&#233;age ou une taxe &#224; toutes les &#233;tapes : depuis le moment de connexion jusqu'au moment o&#249; le contenu arrive &#224; nos oreilles (ou nos yeux) et chaque changement de situation [copie d'un support tax&#233; vers un autre support tax&#233;]. C'est tout simple : nos politiciens et lobbyistes ont une vision statique alors que l'on va toujours davantage vers des flux.
Au d&#233;but de la radio, le probl&#232;me de cette transition statique/flux s'est pos&#233; cr&#251;ment aussi. Et l'&#233;tat a invent&#233; la redevance ... Pareil avec la TV. Et maintenant les objets num&#233;riques divers. Pfiou !!


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Mars 2007)

Et ben, on est pas sortie de l'auberge.


----------



## Nicky Larson (19 Mars 2007)

Des t&#234;tes sur des piques &#231;a marche toujours


----------



## Anthony (20 Mars 2007)

J'ai pas eu le temps de lire tous les posts de ce fil, mais une réflexion m'est venue lorsque j'ai entendu parler de la nouvelle taxe sur les DD externes.
En clair, cette taxe est ajoutée plus ou moins pour contrer les effets de la copie privée. Or, la copie privée est maintenant illégale en France. Donc : taxe illégale ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2007)

anthonyz a dit:


> Donc : taxe illégale ?



Ça, ça ne peut pas exister. Inciter à ne pas payer un impôt ou une taxe quelconque est un délit, donc porter l'affaire devant les tribunaux doit logiquement être passible de prison. De ce fait, aucun tribunal ne pouvant statuer sur son illégalité, elle est légale.

Y sont pas cons, nos racketteurs gouvernants !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2007)

anthonyz a dit:


> J'ai pas eu le temps de lire tous les posts de ce fil, mais une r&#233;flexion m'est venue lorsque j'ai entendu parler de la nouvelle taxe sur les DD externes.
> En clair, cette taxe est ajout&#233;e plus ou moins pour contrer les effets de la copie priv&#233;e. Or, la copie priv&#233;e est maintenant ill&#233;gale en France. Donc : taxe ill&#233;gale ?



Ce n'est pas la copie priv&#233;e qui est ill&#233;gale, c'est de contourner les mesures de protection contre cette copie. 

La taxe sur les DD est autres est instaur&#233;e par la commission d'Alby, une instance regroupant les industriels, les organismes du genre SACEM, les producteurs et en th&#233;orie les associations de consommateurs. Celles-ci ont d&#233;cid&#233; de ne plus y si&#233;ger lors des derni&#232;res taxes (bravo pour la d&#233;fense du consommateur...). Mais cela n'emp&#234;che pas la dite commission de continuer &#224; instaurer les taxes qu'elle veut. De toute fa&#231;on, les producteurs et les soci&#233;t&#233;s de droits d'auteurs sont majoritaires dans cette commission depuis toujours et y d&#233;cident ce qu'ils veulent.
La commission europ&#233;enne voulait derni&#232;rement en finir avec ce genre de taxes para-fiscales &#224; la r&#233;partition obscure mais une intervention express de Dominique Galouzeau de Villepin (=ce qui nous sert de premier ministre) aupr&#232;s de Mr Barrosso a arr&#234;t&#233; tout cela.

Les vautours r&#233;unis autour de l'incapable Mr d'Alby, sentant proche la fin de leur rente, s'empressent d'empocher les derniers b&#233;n&#233;fices de leur pr&#233;bende, en extorquant un peu plus le consommateur fran&#231;ais, sans se soucier de la coh&#233;rence de taxer des supports utilis&#233;s pour des donn&#233;es priv&#233;e, sans droit de copie, tels que les m&#233;moires Flash des appareils photo ou les clefs USB. Bref, ils veulent nous faire payer des droits &#224; Johnny Halliday et consorts pour nos photos de vacances. Il est vrai que le s&#233;jour en Suisse n'est pas bon march&#233;.


----------



## divoli (20 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y sont pas cons, nos racketteurs gouvernants !



C'est surtout que, comme le disait feu le G&#233;n&#233;ral, les Fran&#231;ais sont des veaux. DES VEAUX.  Il avait fichtrement raison, le bougre... :rose: Quand on a compris &#231;a, on a tout compris.

Et rien n'a chang&#233; depuis 70 ans...

En tous cas, on a presque l'impression que dans leur grande majorit&#233;, ils sont tout contents de payer.  

Alors apr&#232;s c'est facile de tout mettre sur le dos des gouvernants. ..



Moonwalker a dit:


> La commission europ&#233;enne voulait derni&#232;rement en finir avec ce genre de taxes para-fiscales &#224; la r&#233;partition obscure mais une intervention express de Dominique Galouzeau de Villepin (=ce qui nous sert de premier ministre) aupr&#232;s de Mr Barrosso a arr&#234;t&#233; tout cela.


Sans vouloir tout m&#233;langer, il me semblait que la DADVSI avait &#233;t&#233; adopt&#233;e pour se mettre en conformit&#233; avec une directive europ&#233;enne...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Sans vouloir tout mélanger, il me semblait que la DADVSI avait été adoptée pour se mettre en conformité avec une directive européenne...


Ça c'était le prétexte !
Les lobies ont fait le reste.

Pour la commission d'Alby et ses taxes, c'est une spécificité bien française antérieure à toutes ces lois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est surtout que, comme le disait feu le Général, les Français sont des veaux. DES VEAUX.  Il avait fichtrement raison, le bougre... :rose: Quand on a compris ça, on a tout compris.
> 
> Et rien n'a changé depuis 70 ans...
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est comme les arnaques à la mode au détriment des petits vieux, hein, c'est facile de tout mettre sur le dos des arnaqueurs, hein, salauds de petits vieux ! 

:mouais: :hein:


----------



## divoli (21 Mars 2007)

Mon cher Pascal,


Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir pousser les gens dans l'illégalité.

Mais les lois, elle se valident ou elles s'abrogent. En tous cas elles ne sont pas inscrites dans la Bible à grands coups de burin, par "ces salauds de gouvernants".

On serait dans une république bananière, je comprendrais. Mais là, meeeeeeuuuuuhhh... 



 


Enfin bon, continuons de payer, c'est trop bon de payer...


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Mon cher Pascal,
> 
> 
> Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir pousser les gens dans l'illégalité.
> ...


Justement, la France est une république bananière.


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2007)

Dans le sens o&#249; elle produit des bananes, pourquoi pas. Mais il ne faut pas exag&#233;rer non plus. Sortez un peu de votre franchouillerie et allez zyeuter le monde, jeunes gens.
On peut alors se rendre compte qu'il y a pire, nettement pire.

On peut se focaliser sur son nombril, pourquoi pas, mais faut pas raconter trop de b&#234;tises pour autant.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mars 2007)

Je sais qu'il y a pire, je sais aussi qu'il y a mieux, pas très loin, dans cette Communauté Européenne dont nous sommes membres. C'est en comparaison avec les autres membres, et en l'occurrence nos plus proches voisins, que j'ose qualifier les agissements de la classe politique française et de ses inféodés, comme ceux d'une république bananière. Je vise tous les partis politiques, tous les clans et groupes de pression, qui lorsqu'ils ne violent pas les lois, s'en écrivent sur mesure.

Maintenant, tout cela nous éloignant quelque peu du sujet, je n'irais pas dans les détails, chacun est libre de s'informer plus avant.


----------



## divoli (21 Mars 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je sais qu'il y a pire, je sais aussi qu'il y a mieux, pas très loin, dans cette Communauté Européenne dont nous sommes membres. C'est en comparaison avec les autres membres, et en l'occurrence nos plus proches voisins, que j'ose qualifier les agissements de la classe politique française et de ses inféodés, comme ceux d'une république bananière. Je vise tous les partis politiques, tous les clans et groupes de pression, qui lorsqu'ils ne violent pas les lois, s'en écrivent sur mesure.
> 
> Maintenant, tout cela nous éloignant quelque peu du sujet, je n'irais pas dans les détails, chacun est libre de s'informer plus avant.



Je suis assez d'accord. Je dirais que ces "malencontreuses" (in)dispositions légales ne mobilisent pas les foules contre elles. Pas plus qu'il n'y a de réels contrepoids  à ces lobbies dont parle Moonwalker. 

Je suis toujours stupéfait de la grande facilité avec laquelle on impose des taxes pour un oui ou pour un non. C'est un phénomène qui est nettement plus important en France que dans les pays voisins...


----------



## apenspel (27 Mars 2007)

Les pays voisins ?! Je veux des noms. Je crois que vous vous faites des id&#233;es sur les pays voisins.
La grande diff&#233;rence, c'est que dans les pays voisins sont vot&#233;es des lois et des taxes, mais tout le monde s'en fout.
Je veux dire qu'on est un peu comme vous, si pas des veaux, des moutons, tax&#233;s et tout, mais nous, on ne place pas la loi DADVSI ou &#233;quivalente dans tous nos sujets. On passe outre.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Ben je crois que chez nous on peut encore faire des copies de sauvegardes tandis qu'en France non. Pour le reste je suis d'accord avec toi, tant que tu ne te lances pas dans le piratage industriel, on ne va jamais venir t'embêter.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2007)

Et ici en Suisse, la copie priv&#233;e est toujours en vigueur, de m&#234;me que le t&#233;l&#233;chargement, &#224; _titre priv&#233;_, de musiques, albums, ou films sur des r&#233;seaux P2P est encore &#224; ce jour autoris&#233;.


----------



## apenspel (27 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben je crois que chez nous on peut encore faire des copies de sauvegardes tandis qu'en France non.


Je crois plutôt que toi et moi, nous n'en savons rien car on s'en fiche. Si nous voulons parler de quelque chose, trouver un logiciel libre (c'est le sujet ici), on le fait. Mais on ne risque pas de se prendre la tête pendant des pages à propos d'une loi inapplicable dans les faits, puisque le web ne connait pas de frontières.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Je crois plutôt que toi et moi, nous n'en savons rien car on s'en fiche. Si nous voulons parler de quelque chose, trouver un logiciel libre (c'est le sujet ici), on le fait. Mais on ne risque pas de se prendre la tête pendant des pages à propos d'une loi inapplicable dans les faits, puisque le web ne connait pas de frontières.



Il y a quelques internautes, ici, en France, susceptibles, rien qu'en racontant ce qu'il leur est arrivé, d'apporter un démenti à tes propos :mouais:  

En effet, se faire prendre à télécharger équivaut à se faire prendre à mettre à disposition ce qu'on télécharge, puisque dans les faits, pendant le téléchargement, tu mets à disposition la partie que tu as déjà acquise. Les avocats des majors ne se sont pas privés de mettre ça en avant dans les procès intentés aux particuliers qui se sont fait piquer !


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mars 2007)

Exact. Quelques exemples, ici, ici, et l&#224;, parmi d'autres.


----------



## apenspel (27 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a quelques internautes, ici, en France, susceptibles, rien qu'en racontant ce qu'il leur est arrivé, d'apporter un démenti à tes propos :mouais:
> 
> En effet, se faire prendre à télécharger équivaut à se faire prendre à mettre à disposition ce qu'on télécharge, puisque dans les faits, pendant le téléchargement, tu mets à disposition la partie que tu as déjà acquise. Les avocats des majors ne se sont pas privés de mettre ça en avant dans les procès intentés aux particuliers qui se sont fait piquer !


Ils n'ont qu'à s'y prendre autrement qu'avec du P2P. Je ne comprends pas que l'on n'entende parler que de ça alors qu'il existe des solutions client-serveur totalement cryptées.
Je ne comprends pas non-plus que, par pure résistance, pour respecter l'esprit du grand Charles, les sites ne fassent pas comme lui et s'exilent.

Mais bon, il est question de logiciel libre, ici, normalement. Combien d'internautes français se sont fait piquer pour avoir téléchargé NeoOffice ?

Le problème de tout ça, c'est que les Français parlent tellement de DADVSI, et sur MacGé, de la charte, que même moi, lorsque je reçois une demande par MP, je refuse d'y répondre, tellement je me dis que l'on est peut-être occupé à tenter de me piéger. Cette parano, vous participez à la mettre en place à lui faire une pub insane. Mais bon, dans ce monde virtuel où l'on se protège de pseudos, tout est insane.
Les Sony, Philips et consorts qui vendent tout des outils, des médias : ordis, périphériques, supports vierges ou non ne veulent que l'argent du beurre en gardant le beurre et en encuant la crémière. Il faut tout leur acheter, mais ne surtout pas s'en servir.

Ben, c'est tout simplement impossible. Dans ce schéma idyllique pour leur profit, il y a le facteur humain. Et l'humain ne doit pas se rendre malade pour un modèle économique et législatif foireux. Il doit le combattre, pas en parler, mais agir.


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Je crois plutôt que toi et moi, nous n'en savons rien car on s'en fiche. Si nous voulons parler de quelque chose, trouver un logiciel libre (c'est le sujet ici), on le fait. Mais on ne risque pas de se prendre la tête pendant des pages à propos d'une loi inapplicable dans les faits, *puisque le web ne connait pas de frontières*.


Pour cela, ça dépend ...
De plus en plus de frontières encombrent Internet : certes pas en Europe mais dans d'autres pays. Voir en Chine. On pensait que tout pouvait passer sur Internet. Mais non : ils parviennent à filtrer avec une certaine efficacité. Bien sûr il doit bien passer des bouts d'informations non officielles, mais ce n'est pas accessible à tous.


----------



## apenspel (28 Mars 2007)

Juste, il est vrai que Google bloquait r&#233;cemment les recherches pour "Le Soir", quotidien belge qui ne voulait plus retrouver son contenu payant en ligne.
Il suffit donc de bloquer des noms de domaines ou des IPs.

Mais on ne peut pas bloquer le port 80 et il n'est pas facile de savoir ce qu'il y a dans un .dmg avec clef AES 128, alors si on est vraiment parano, dans un .dmg lui m&#234;me dans un (ou plusieurs) .zip avec clef sur 256 bits !

D'autre part,  Google ne bloque pas des choses qu'il pourrait bloquer pour respecter certaines l&#233;gislations : on m'a parl&#233; d'un GoogleBlog (me souviens plus du nom exact) o&#249; il suffirait de chercher quelque chose en ajoutant rapidshare comme mot-clef.
La grande diff&#233;rence avec MacG&#233;, c'est que Google et Rapidshare font _vraiment_ du pognon avec les ads, donc ils ont un pouvoir que MacG&#233; n'aura jamais. Ils ne vont pas tuer la poule aux &#339;ufs d'or.
Alors, on a tous les moyens de faire ce qu'on veut si on le veut. Il n'y a qu'&#224; se servir du syst&#232;me, en s'adaptant au syst&#232;me. Et le l&#233;gislateur fran&#231;ais ou chinois va vite laisser tomber, car c'est peine perdue : ils ont en face des millions d'internautes. Internautes qui s'ils se font pincer, c'est qu'ils l'ont cherch&#233;. Mais pas dans Google.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Mars 2007)

Inquiétudes autour de lavenir de la copie privée en France

Sauvons la taxe...

...par contre, que l'on puisse jouir vraiment du droit à la copie privée ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Inquiétudes autour de lavenir de la copie privée en France
> 
> Sauvons la taxe...
> 
> ...par contre, que l'on puisse jouir vraiment du droit à la copie privée ça...



Moi, ce que j'en ai retenu, c'est "la culture n'est pas gratuite", et la diatribe sur les "artistes pauvres". Ça confirme ce que ce ***** de Donnedieu de Vabre disait (en substance) : "Si vous êtes "pauvre", mais pas "artiste", vous n'avez pas droit à la culture !

Sinon, ça ne change pas, en gros, ils nous disent "vous n'avez plus le droit de copier, mais pour compenser, vous aurez droit à plus de taxe".


----------



## spleen (29 Mars 2007)

Quelle taxe ?
Il a été reconnu juridiquement que les sites de VPC hors de France avaient le droit de vendre sans taxe Socorep et Sacem.
Vous avez internet ? vous avez une carte bancaire ? vous n'êtes ni manchot ni complètement stupide ?
Donc une bonne partie du problème est réglé


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Mars 2007)

Il me semble bien que les taxes doivent être payées à la réception de la marchandise en France. Avec cette "astuce", ça peut coûter cher si on se fait piquer par la douane.


----------



## divoli (29 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Inqui&#233;tudes autour de l&#8217;avenir de la copie priv&#233;e en France
> 
> Sauvons la taxe...
> 
> ...par contre, que l'on puisse jouir vraiment du droit &#224; la copie priv&#233;e &#231;a...



Donc ces Messieurs Dames voudraient une "juste compensation" pour un droit qui l&#233;galement n'existe plus...   

Il faudra bien en arriver &#224; &#234;tre coh&#233;rent et &#224; faire un choix.



spleen a dit:


> Quelle taxe ?
> Il a &#233;t&#233; reconnu juridiquement que les sites de VPC hors de France avaient le droit de vendre sans taxe Socorep et Sacem.
> Vous avez internet ? vous avez une carte bancaire ? vous n'&#234;tes ni manchot ni compl&#232;tement stupide ?
> Donc une bonne partie du probl&#232;me est r&#233;gl&#233;



Qu'elles en ait le droit ne te donne pas le celui d'&#234;tre exempt&#233; de ces taxes, gros malin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Donc ces Messieurs Dames voudraient une "juste compensation" pour un droit qui légalement n'existe plus...



Le beurre, l'argent du beurre, toussa toussa !  



divoli a dit:


> Qu'elles en ait le droit ne te donne pas le celui d'être exempté de ces taxes, gros malin...



Exact, d'ailleurs, la pratique qu'il propose a un nom, ça s'appelle de la fraude !


----------



## spleen (29 Mars 2007)

Bingo !! je suis tombé sur les deux seuls clients qui achètent encore leurs DVD vierges en France !!  
Justement, on vous cherchait pour vous remettre une médaille...


----------



## WinMac (29 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, ça ne peut pas exister. Inciter à ne pas payer un impôt ou une taxe quelconque est un délit, donc porter l'affaire devant les tribunaux doit logiquement être passible de prison. De ce fait, aucun tribunal ne pouvant statuer sur son illégalité, elle est légale.
> 
> Y sont pas cons, nos racketteurs gouvernants !


Ben comment ça s'est passé en 1789  
Ne me cherchez pas je suis déjà parti :rose:


----------



## divoli (29 Mars 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Bingo !! je suis tombé sur les deux seuls clients qui achètent encore leurs DVD vierges en France !!



La question n'est pas de savoir qui achète quoi et où.
La question est de savoir ce qui est légal et ce qui ne l'est pas.

Après je pense que les douaniers peuvent faire preuve de tolérance, au cas par cas et s'il n'y a pas véritablement d'abus...


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Apr&#232;s je pense que les douaniers peuvent faire preuve de tol&#233;rance, au cas par cas et s'il n'y a pas v&#233;ritablement d'abus...


Qui a parl&#233; de z&#233;ro tol&#233;rance ?

Compte tenu du manque &#224; gagner (et surtout au d&#233;triment de qui !), je ne pense pas que les douanes vont fermer les yeux l&#224;-dessus. Pour les CD vierges et pour toutes les importations non tax&#233;s n&#233;goci&#233;es sur Internet, d'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

Je ne comprends pas bien&#8230; L'Europe c'est la libre circulation des biens et des personnes non? Si un Fran&#231;ais ach&#232;te un disque dur en Belgique, il ne payera pas de taxes et la douane ne lui en fera pas payer non plus. Point. C'est la m&#234;me chose quand les cigarettes &#233;taient beaucoup moins ch&#232;res en Belgique : les Fran&#231;ais frontaliers venaient acheter en Belgique. Et c'&#233;tait parfaitement l&#233;gal tant qu'ils restaient dans les limites impos&#233;es par la loi&#8230; Dans l'autre sens, chez nous, il y a une ecotaxe sur les appareils &#233;lectroniques pour financer leur recyclage. Si j'ach&#232;te un mac en France (peut-&#234;tre 6&#37; moins cher), je ne devrai pas payer de taxes quand je rentrerai chez moi.

Pour tout ce qui est extra europ&#233;ens, si je me trompe pas, l&#224; il faut d&#233;clarer la TVA.


----------



## WinMac (29 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour tout ce qui est extra européens, si je me trompe pas, là il faut déclarer la TVA.


Oui, c'est bien ça, déclaration douanière mais en général au-dessous de 250  la douane française est très.....comment dire.....officiellement occupée  à moins des produits illicites, alors bingo loto toto !


----------



## apenspel (29 Mars 2007)

Fran&#231;ais, ne soyez pas veaux : venez d&#233;penser en Belgique ! :love::love::love:
Mais sachez que les Belges vont en Allemagne&#8230;


----------



## WinMac (30 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Mais sachez que les Belges vont en Allemagne


Et les Allemands ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Français, ne soyez pas veaux : venez dépenser en Belgique ! :love::love::love:
> Mais sachez que les Belges vont en Allemagne



Si j'ai bien entendu ça va être bientôt être fini la TVA à 16%.


----------



## divoli (30 Mars 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Qui a parl&#233; de z&#233;ro tol&#233;rance ?
> 
> Compte tenu du manque &#224; gagner (et surtout au d&#233;triment de qui !), je ne pense pas que les douanes vont fermer les yeux l&#224;-dessus. Pour les CD vierges et pour toutes les importations non tax&#233;s n&#233;goci&#233;es sur Internet, d'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale.



Je passe r&#233;guli&#232;rement la fronti&#232;re, et nombreuses sont les personnes qui de part et d'autres ach&#232;tent des produits dans l'un ou l'autre pays, parce que moins chers ou moins tax&#233;s. Il existe des tol&#233;rances douani&#232;res, voire des tol&#233;rances tout court qui d&#233;pendent des douaniers. Dans certaines r&#233;gions frontali&#232;res, c'est une v&#233;ritable manne pour les commerces locaux de part et d'autre (et donc b&#233;n&#233;fique en terme d'emplois et d'imp&#244;ts directs et indirects).

Il y a tr&#232;s peu de chances, m&#234;me si c'est envisageable, que les douaniers te cassent les pieds pour 2 CD vierges achet&#233;s hors de France. Mieux vaut enlever le film plastique pour &#233;viter de les mettre dans l'embarras. Mais les douaniers ont autre chose &#224; faire et sur des traffics autrement plus graves et plus importants.

Le tout est dans la mesure. Maintenant il est clair que si tu passes la fronti&#232;re avec ton coffre rempli de CD vierges, cela ne va pas aller.


----------



## WinMac (30 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Les douaniers ont autre chose &#224; faire et sur des traffics autrement plus graves et plus importants.
> 
> Le tout est dans la mesure. Maintenant il est clair que si tu passes la fronti&#232;re avec ton coffre rempli de CD vierges, cela ne va pas aller.


Si tu ach&#232;tes par exemple un APN &#224; 2500 &#8364; par correspondance (web) au Japon tu as int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; le d&#233;clarer &#224; l'arriv&#233;e sinon vaut mieux gagner au loto avant  par contre un pack de 50 DVD vierges no problem (au contraire tu vas les emm....r) mais si tu commandes 3 avions de DVD... comme tu le dis tout est dans la mesure et jusqu'&#224; 250 &#8364; no probem (&#224; part stups &#233;videmment).


----------



## apenspel (30 Mars 2007)

WinMac a dit:


> Et les Allemands ?


Quelle question ?! En Pologne !


gloup gloup a dit:


> Si j'ai bien entendu &#231;a va &#234;tre bient&#244;t &#234;tre fini la TVA &#224; 16&#37;.


Peut-&#234;tre, mais les 5% de diff&#233;rence sur la TVA n'expliquent pas les -20% TTC.


----------



## WinMac (30 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Quelle question ?! En Pologne !


et les Polonais ?   Bon ya des sites en Pologne car c'est l'Europe hi !


----------



## apenspel (30 Mars 2007)

Les Polonais font tout, ils ne se contentent pas de vendre des services. Tout ce qu'ils demandent, ce sont des capitaux.

On va éviter les raccourcis plus que douteux...


----------



## spleen (30 Mars 2007)

En tout cas, c'est quand même un joyeux bordel...  
De toute façon, cette fameuse taxe n'est même pas validée par la commission Européenne.
Ils sont en train de se crêper le chignon avec les industriels concernés et les pays qui font du dumping fiscal pour savoir ce qui est légal ou pas...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2007)

Inutile de tourner autour du pot, ce sujet est forc&#233;ment politique, et par l&#224; on navigue sur le fil de ce qui est tol&#233;r&#233; et ce qui ne l'est pas sur le forum R&#233;agissez. Je compte sur vous pour continuer &#224; faire vivre ce sujet tout en respectant son cadre strict.

Et je rappelle que le comptoir du Bar est disponible pour ceux qui souhaitent parler plus largement de sujets politiques.

Aucune r&#233;ponse n'est attendue, encore moins souhait&#233;e, &#224; ce message, inutile donc d'y r&#233;pondre.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2007)

Il est né le divin enfant... 

Le décret sur L'autorité de régulation a été publié hier au journal officiel.

...Maintenant reste à voir comment ça va se passer dans la réalité.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mai 2007)

Le rapport oublié par Renaud Donnedieu de Vabre...

...curieux comme on peut être tête en l'air quand les choses ne se déroulent pas dans le sens qu'on le voudrait...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (18 Juin 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Malheureusement le boycott ne marche pas.
> 
> Par contre, RDDV il est bien élu à Tours. Il faudrait juste que les citoyens (et les tourengeaux) se souviennent de ses actes aux prochains votes.
> L'acte à faire en démocratie c'est de voter pour des gens qui font ce que vous voulez, et de se souvenir de ce que lui a fait maintenant, mais aussi pour les votes dans 10 ou 15 ans.
> ...



"Ce regain de mobilisation de l'électorat de gauche a fait des victimes de marque ... Renaud Donnedieu de Vabres (Culture)"


----------

